# Cutting edge Technology generated by the Islamic nations in the middle east



## aryobarzan

Long before the European Renaissance, Middle east region and China were the centers of science and technology in the known world. Chinese, Persian,Turkish and Arab thinkers were generating new ideas every day. Europe was in dark ages. This thread will introduce some of the original work being carried in this region today.

*Iran tests home-grown quantum cryptography on longer distance*
Monday, 25 January 2021 6:58 PM *[ Last Update: Monday, 25 January 2021 7:16 PM ]*






Iran successfully tests its home-grown version of quantum cryptography on a distance of 1,650 meters.
*Researchers at the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) have successfully tested a home-grown version of the quantum key distribution (QKD) technology on a relatively long distance of 1,650 meters.*
The test carried out on Monday at Tehran’s Milad Tower saw researchers use photons to carry a message encrypted through quantum keys between parties stationed at the tower and the nearby AEOI premises.
AEOI chief Ali Akbar Salehi and Iranian deputy president for scientific affair Sorena Sattari attended the ceremony to promote the home-grown QKD.
Researchers had previously tested the technology on shorter distances of two meters and 300 meters.
The tests began in 2018 when Iran announced it will become one of the few countries in the world to develop QKD.








The technology uses quantum physics rules to distribute cryptographic keys to remote parties in order to make their communication immune to cyberattacks.
Experts believe QKD would grow in significance in the upcoming years amid increasing demand for more secure channels of communication.
AEOI’s Salehi said his organization is planning to launch a fourth phase of QKD test on a 7-kilometer distance between the Milad Tower and Azadi Tower in Tehran in the near future.



Salehi said the AEOI hopes it could use the QKD for secure communication between the organization’s headquarters in Tehran and a major nuclear site in Fordow in central Iran.
He said the secure channel, planned to come on line in the next one or two years, would be able to carry 90-100 bits per seconds of data through an optic fiber network.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
4 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Although not a cutting edge technology but a first for Middle east, Iran has already launched several fully indigenous satellites by various SLVs and has sent and retrieved a "monkey" into the near earth orbit. Iran's space agency chief Morteza Barari said that the manned space capsule developed by ARI will be delivered to ISA by February 2021 and could be launched (sub orbital flight) by June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A mach 8 Hyper Velocity Glide vehicle (HGV) tunnel and research facility built in 2013 near Tehran. HGV is a cutting edge military technology and some serious work is being done in Iran to produce and test HGV. The nature of this field makes the information less available.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

One thing I think we should be working closely with Iran on is Scientific research. Iran has a surprisingly high number of PhD's and despite the sanctions, does a lot of research. 

Muslim countries should take an initiative to have an international fund which Universities and scholars from around the Muslim world can apply for to do research with, as long as the findings and innovation that come from it are available to anyone across the group. 

This is a bigger need than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

313ghazi said:


> One thing I think we should be working closely with Iran on is Scientific research. Iran has a surprisingly high number of PhD's and despite the sanctions, does a lot of research.
> 
> Muslim countries should take an initiative to have an international fund which Universities and scholars from around the Muslim world can apply for to do research with, as long as the findings and innovation that come from it are available to anyone across the group.
> 
> This is a bigger need than anything else.


I fully agree with you on that it is indeed a great idea to create synergy between all nations of the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

The sunni and shia rivalry will pretty prevent any meaning tech sharing and collaboration between Iran and other sunni majority nation

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> The sunni and shia rivalry will pretty prevent any meaning tech sharing and collaboration between Iran and other sunni majority nation



There is no Sunni and Shiah rivalry, it is only Saudi vs Iran rivalry. It is unnecessary rivalry that has destroyed Syria and Yemen and make Saudi spend about 60 billion USD a year to buy weapon from US and European countries. If only those spending is cut into half, the other half can be very useful for productive program like research and development activity or funding start up across Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
25 | Love Love:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's COVID-19 Vaccine research and development and based on *NON-RNA* techniques used in pfizer or the UK vaccine. Three vaccines are now developed, two are Iranian and third is joint effort with Cuba. Iranian human trials have already well progressed and the hope is that by this spring it will be mass produced. A factory is being built in the outskirts of Tehran to produce millions...The factory will be operational by this April...







As for mass production infrastructure, a factory with 2000 squre meters clean room and 14 million dozes/month capacity is being built and scheduled to be ready in in 3 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> There is no Sunni and Shiah rivalry, it is only Saudi vs Iran rivalry. It is unnecessary rivalry that has destroyed Syria and Yemen and make Saudi spend about 60 billion USD a year to buy weapon from US and European countries. If only those spending is cut into half, the other half can be very useful for productive program like research and development activity or funding start up across Muslim countries.


Stop deluding yourself. Even Qatar has end rivalry with Saudi.

You have to recognise Saudi Influence in sunni sect. A lot of arabs countries beside Syria stand on Saudi side. That is enough to lead a sunni and shia rivalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> Stop deluding yourself. Even Qatar has end rivalry with Saudi.
> 
> You have to recognise Saudi Influence in sunni sect. A lot of arabs countries beside Syria stand on Saudi side. That is enough to lead a sunni and shia rivalry.



Nope, Saudi is not a leader in Sunni Muslim, but yes it has respectable position among us. If Saudi has huge influence among Sunni Muslim so why many Sunni Muslims like Indonesia has good relation with Iran ???

Indonesia as one country has the population comparable with whole Arab countries combined, not to mention Pakistan, Bangladesh, Turkey, Afganistan, Central Asian countries, Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

The world is changing..Muslims should band together or they will be left behind from the new post American world emerging.. Enough wars..enough religious strifes... the train is moving and muslims should get onboard. Why not compete on Science and Technology rather than who has the best arms...

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> Nope, Saudi is not a leader in Sunni Muslim, but yes it has respectable position among us. If Saudi has huge influence among Sunni Muslim so why many Sunni Muslims like Indonesia has good relation with Iran ???
> 
> Indonesia as one country has the population comparable with whole Arab countries combined, not to mention Pakistan, Bangladesh, Turkey.


Indonesian is not an islamic country. It places itself as secular. Malaysia who is islamic has great hostility against shia follower. I do know the small number of shia believer in Malaysia are under constant prosecution.

Tell me how many collaboration between Iran and many sunni majority islamic countries? Zero.

You cannot deny Saudi weld great influence in sunni sect. Even Mecca is in Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> Indonesian is not an islamic country. It places itself as secular. Malaysia who is islamic has great hostility against shia follower. I do know the small number of shia believer in Malaysia are under constant prosecution.
> 
> Tell me how many collaboration between Iran and many sunni majority islamic countries? Zero.
> 
> You cannot deny Saudi weld great influence in sunni sect. Even Mecca is in Saudi.



LOL we are not secular but we are not Islamic country either. Actually our ideology is Pancasila with 5 principle and all of them is match with Islam principle where the first principle is Tauhid where we say it as Believe in One and Only God.

Indonesia has religious ministry that is actually 99 % dominated by Muslim. None real secular country like US and France has religious ministry.

Actually even prophet Muhammad never said the first Muslim state in Madinah as Islamic state. The name is not essential. Indonesia is a democratic nation and we can insert whole Sharia Islam into positive law by using democratic process in parliament. Even some have already been inserted and many are inspired like Anti **** Law.

I dont deny Saudi influence in Sunni Muslim countries, but their influence cannot make them a leader like how US lead NATO. Currently there is no single Muslim country that can act like USA among Germanic ethnic countries.

Muslim countries can be united through common cause like how we are united against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> LOL we are not secular but we are not Islamic country either. Actually our ideology is Pancasila with 5 principle and all of them is match with Islam principle where the first principle is Tauhid where we say it as Believe in One and Only God.
> 
> Indonesia has religious ministry that is actually 99 % dominated by Muslim. None real secular country like US and France has religious ministry.
> 
> Actually even prophet Muhammad never said the first Muslim state in Madinah as Islamic state. The name is not essential. Indonesia is a democratic nation and we can insert whole Sharia Islam into positive law by using democratic process in parliament. Even some have already been inserted and many are inspired like Anti **** Law.
> 
> I dont deny Saudi influence in Sunni Muslim countries, but their influence cannot make them a leader like how US lead NATO. Currently there is no single Muslim country that can act like USA among Germanic ethnic countries.
> 
> Muslim countries can be united through single cause like how we are united against Israel.


You can claim whatever islamic Indonesia until the day I see officially republic of indonesia changes to islamic of indonesia. Stop your nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Beast said:


> Indonesian is not an islamic country. It places itself as secular. Malaysia who is islamic has great hostility against shia follower. I do know the small number of shia believer in Malaysia are under constant prosecution.
> 
> Tell me how many collaboration between Iran and many sunni majority islamic countries? Zero.
> 
> You cannot deny Saudi weld great influence in sunni sect. Even Mecca is in Saudi.



You don't have to pretend to be an expert on everything. Indonesia has the largest Muslim population in the world. The province of Aceh even enforces Shariah law. Of course Indonesia is a diverse country and it's politics reflect that. Simply because it is not Islamist, doesn't make it secular. 

Why don't countries collaborate with Iran? Sanctions prevent them from doing so. Most Muslim nations do not have sanction proof economies. Despite that Irans main trade partners are neighbourly Muslim nations - https://www.nordeatrade.com/en/explore-new-market/iran/trade-profile

Makkah is as holy to Shia as it is to Sunni. The Saudi influence is political and financial, particularly in the Arab world. The religious missionary work funded by Saudi Arabia has minimal influence. There are 1.5 billion Muslims in the world, a few million are Wahhabi/Salafi - tens of millions at the most, not even 100m. Even in KSA it is argued they might not be the majority sect, as the Saudi state is of the Sunni sect,









Islam in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Differences between Muslims have always been political. A core part of the Shia sunni history was friction between the Ottoman and Saffavid empires for power in new territories.

Today Turkey and Iran enjoy normal relations, although obviously are on different sides in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> You can claim whatever islamic Indonesia until the day I see officially republic of indonesia changes to islamic of indonesia. Stop your nonsense.



LOL name is not essential, even prophet Muhammad never call Madinah as Islamic state. You need to see Madinah Charter as the first Muslim nation lead by prophet Muhammad. It is a nation state but use Sharia Islam as positive law. Indonesia can possibly use Shariah Law as positive law using democratic means. Infact, we have used some of them and some are inspired by them.

Shariah Law that is in Quran is in majority is only about criminal law by the way, like how we punish thief, how we punish the murder, stuf like that, I think it is not really difficult to implement.

Here is one of the Madinah Charter:


(25) And the Jews of Banu ‘Awf shall be considered as one political community (Ummat) along with the believers—for the Jews their religion, and for the Muslims theirs, be one client or patron. He, however, who is guilty of oppression or breach of treaty, shall suffer the resultant trouble as also his family, but no one besides.









Constitution of Medina - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Beast

313ghazi said:


> Today Turkey and Iran enjoy normal relations, although obviously are on different sides in Syria.


Once again your example is another secular country with Muslim majority only. And how technology sharing between Turkey and Iran especially Turkey being members of NATO?

Despite recent Pakistan cold r/s with Saudi. I do not foresee any deep or tech collaboration between Iran and Pakistan in near future.


----------



## aryobarzan

We are going off topic in here but as @313ghazi mentioned in his post many Islamic countries can not Interact with Iran for the fear of US sanctions...and that is the core of the issue between Islamic nations...Westerners fearing a united Muslim front have always tried their best to divide them...western sanctions on one muslim nation prevents the others from interacting with that nation....In This post I do my part in a very small way to bring everyone together and I am not even religious..lol

Robotics and Artificial Intelligence (AI) is another cutting edge domain that Iran is seriously involved with..the recent Drone swarms in an actual military exercises was an example of how AI has made it into actual product in the field.






AI controlled Drone swarm.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

@aryobarzan @Indos There is nobody in the world that wants to see a united Muslim front. For 1400 years Muslims have had significant, strong civilisations and expanded both east and west when we had a sembelance of unity. Even at the best of times we were divided, we were never just one bloc, but today we are at a very low point and it's in the best interests of the citizens of all of our nations to change that. 

It won't happen overnight, it could take generations, but I think we need to follow a model of the EU, but one that has greater focus on cooperation and less on exploitation of the poor by the rich (inclusion of Eastern Bloc into EU was for this purpose only). 

This month all African countries have signed a free trade agreement - https://fee.org/articles/africa-s-new-free-trade-agreement-could-mark-the-dawn-of-a-new-era/

40% of Africa is Muslim, those Muslims will be free to trade with each other, meanwhile we Asians are sat listening to Europeans tell us we are extremists if we unite and Chinese telling us that Shia-Sunni difference won't let us do it. 

Our weakness is their strength. 

We love our brothers, we love our best friends - we don't live under the same roof as them do we? Maybe you are young and you do, but if you get your own house, will you love your brother less? Our nation states should be seen in the same way, houses for brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Indos

313ghazi said:


> @aryobarzan @Indos There is nobody in the world that wants to see a united Muslim front. For 1400 years Muslims have had significant, strong civilisations and expanded both east and west when we had a sembelance of unity. Even at the best of times we were divided, we were never just one bloc, but today we are at a very low point and it's in the best interests of the citizens of all of our nations to change that.
> 
> It won't happen overnight, it could take generations, but I think we need to follow a model of the EU, but one that has greater focus on cooperation and less on exploitation of the poor by the rich (inclusion of Eastern Bloc into EU was for this purpose only).
> 
> This month all African countries have signed a free trade agreement - https://fee.org/articles/africa-s-new-free-trade-agreement-could-mark-the-dawn-of-a-new-era/
> 
> 40% of Africa is Muslim, those Muslims will be free to trade with each other, meanwhile we Asians are sat listening to Europeans tell us we are extremists if we unite and Chinese telling us that Shia-Sunni difference won't let us do it.
> 
> Our weakness is their strength.
> 
> We love our brothers, we love our best friends - we don't live under the same roof as them do we? Maybe you are young and you do, but if you get your own house, will you love your brother less? Our nation states should be seen in the same way, houses for brothers.



The biggest problem in the Muslim world lies in Middle East. They are so divided. Those Middle East countries should learn a lesson from South Asian and South East Asian countries. In the past Pakistan and Bangladesh had war, similar like Indonesian and Malaysia, but we dont have such thing anymore. Rivalry may still exist but a healthy one. 

It will be helpful if Saudi vs Iran harmful rivalry can be stopped. Something that should become a lesson is to abandon any intention to solve the dispute through war. We had see it in Syria, Yemen, Libya, and Afghanistan. It is sickness and Muslim even did that during the earliest period during Caliph Ali. I just dont get it they dont obey the Quran verse which forbid killing another believer, even they dont care with the punishment which is hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Baybars Han

Nice thread.






A video for everyone that thinks the world is 1700 onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Newest addition to the Iranian SLV's designed for Military ( or civilian) satellite launch. Tested successfully today...

3 stage SLV (first two solid fuel third stage liquid)
Designed to place a 220 kg Sat at 500 km orbit.

Possible conversion as mobile ICBM launch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Cosmology started in Middle east and returning to its original place of birth. Iran's national observatory building built atop a high mountain peak in central Iran and Iran's first Indigenously built 3 meter mirror telescope is taking shape and at final stages...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

313ghazi said:


> One thing I think we should be working closely with Iran on is Scientific research. Iran has a surprisingly high number of PhD's and despite the sanctions, does a lot of research.
> 
> Muslim countries should take an initiative to have an international fund which Universities and scholars from around the Muslim world can apply for to do research with, as long as the findings and innovation that come from it are available to anyone across the group.
> 
> This is a bigger need than anything else.




Muslims countries join hands for betterment of Muslims!!
you are asking for too much


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran has been able to design, build and launch her own various size satellites and in this regard is one of the few countries in the world that can do the full cycle of in-house design, build and launch.. I have included some of the various Satellites built and an engine to propel them to the orbit in here. The Cube Sat shown is part of 60 sat project for commercial purposes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*World's Manned Space Race For The 4th Place*
Due to its relevance I reproduced this table from a member "galactic penguin" and modified it a bit ..This is just an estimate and and dates are what they are targeting for. Wish all four nations luck..The more the better. If you have any better info..let me know.



*Mission**Launch date**Altitude**Crew**Spacecraft**Launcher*Iran 1First half of 2021Suborbital 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIran 2Mid-2021Suborbital
190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIndia 1December 2021Orbital flightDummyGaganyaan-1GSLV-MK3Iran 3First half of 2022Suborbital 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DNorth Korea 1April 2022
Suborbital
190 km*North Korean first astronaut*E1Hwasong-15E1Iran 4Mid-2022Suborbital
190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIndia 2June 2022Orbital flightDummyGaganyaan-2GSLV-MK3India 32022
Orbital flight*Indian First crew of astronauts*Gaganyaan-3GSLV-MK3Iran 5 Feb 2023Suborbital 190 km*Iran's first astronaut*E1Safir-1DIran 62024Orbital flight
220 kmDummyE2？Sarir-1C？North Korea 22024Orbital flight
220 kmNorth Korean first Orbital flightE2？Unha-9E2Japan 12025Suborbital flight
100 km*Japanese first indigenous crewed flight*NAPegasusNorth Korea 32025Orbital flight
220 kmNorth Korean first space walkE2？Unha-9E2North Korea 42029Orbital flight
350 kmNorth Korean first crew of 3 astronautsF1？Unha-XF1Iran X2031Orbital flight
220 km*Iran's first orbital astronaut*E2？Sarir-1C？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Funny how all the posts in this tread are from Iranian members about Iranian Tech. Where are all the great technological achievements of the rest of the Islamic world?


----------



## Bambi

Do


aryobarzan said:


> *World's Manned Space Race For The 4th Place*
> Due to its relevance I reproduced this table from a member "galactic penguin" and modified it a bit ..This is just an estimate and and dates are what they are targeting for. Wish all four nations luck..The more the better. If you have any better info..let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mission**Launch date**Altitude**Crew**Spacecraft**Launcher*Iran 1First half of 2021Suborbital 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIran 2Mid-2021Suborbital
> 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIndia 1December 2021Orbital flightDummyGaganyaan-1GSLV-MK3Iran 3First half of 2022Suborbital 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DNorth Korea 1April 2022Suborbital
> 190 km*North Korean first astronaut*E1Hwasong-15E1Iran 4Mid-2022Suborbital
> 190 kmDummyE1Safir-1DIndia 2June 2022Orbital flightDummyGaganyaan-2GSLV-MK3India 32022Orbital flight*Indian First crew of astronauts*Gaganyaan-3GSLV-MK3Iran 5Feb 2023Suborbital 190 km*Iran's first astronaut*E1Safir-1DIran 62024Orbital flight
> 220 kmDummyE2？Sarir-1C？North Korea 22024Orbital flight
> 220 kmNorth Korean first Orbital flightE2？Unha-9E2Japan 12025Suborbital flight
> 100 km*Japanese first indigenous crewed flight*NAPegasusNorth Korea 32025Orbital flight
> 220 kmNorth Korean first space walkE2？Unha-9E2North Korea 42029Orbital flight
> 350 kmNorth Korean first crew of 3 astronautsF1？Unha-XF1Iran X2031Orbital flight
> 220 km*Iran's first orbital astronaut*E2？Sarir-1C？


Do You believe the North Korea one looks fake to me


----------



## aryobarzan

I try not to bring Military products in this thread but this missile is an exception due to its unique role and imaginative idea: (already has one confirmed kill in Yemen and one suspected kill in Afghanistan CIA plane).

It is a *"Loitering Ait-to-Air Missile"*..which means it will wait for the aircraft to arrive and then it attacks the target. First known missile of such type ,note the laser proximity sensors. Iran has gone from buyer of military product, to copier of military products and now the innovator of military technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran has the middle east's largest Auto manufacturing. Now this is not new but the following is:

Iran imports 10 tesla cars to reverse engineer in Jetco company (a new scientific company that is in the car industry business. Mockup and rendering below..I will update when production hits the market in two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
 1


----------



## Timur

LOL LOL LOL

what do they try to find? 

that they lack 60 years of technology in comparision with tesla?









Tesla teardown finds electronics 6 years ahead of Toyota and VW


Self-driving AI sends shivers through traditional supply chains




asia.nikkei.com





absolutly illusional propaganda only good for chest thumping


----------



## aryobarzan

Timur said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> what do they try to find?
> 
> that they lack 60 years of technology in comparision with tesla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla teardown finds electronics 6 years ahead of Toyota and VW
> 
> 
> Self-driving AI sends shivers through traditional supply chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asia.nikkei.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutly illusional propaganda only good for chest thumping


My Turkish friend..Please ..I try to keep this thread away from politics.. It would be great if you are aware of any new technology about the great nation of Turkey to bring it here so we are all be better informed. To be honest I myself am very curious as to what is going on in turkey with respect to research aimed at producing items that are considered high tech..It could be anything from medicine to space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

And here is an update on the Telescope and National Observatory construction. Good video to watch Telescope control room and operations in the end of video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

It's a pity that all the Muslim countries do produce intellectuals and scientists but they can only thrive outside of their home countries- Abdus Salam, Zaha Hadid, Ahmed Zewail, Anousheh Ansari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Cliftonite said:


> It's a pity that all the Muslim countries do produce intellectuals and scientists but they can only thrive outside of their home countries- Abdus Salam, Zaha Hadid, Ahmed Zewail, Anousheh Ansari


Very true statement...Just look at the engineering or science schools in any western country university and you will see majority are immigrant or first generation immigrants...so the brains are there..just need better emphasis on using these brains in their homelands....the good news is that it is happening maybe we should thanks TRUMP!..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Yesterday two events happened in Middle East:

UAE spacecraft arrived at Mars and Turkey announced Space plans for the near future. I thought to dig in and find more info on both of these programs. We now have three nations of Iran,Turkey and UAE in this region that have declared Space plans and programs. The aims and goals of all three programs are very different and it is good to look at them a bit in detail.

After some research it appears that the UAE’s objective is to basically bring in science and tech from abroad in order to further the goals of the nation and get some PR out of it at the same time . The Turkish goals appear to be more military oriented but covered under a civilian program for now and involves crashing a probe on the moon in 2 years and eventual soft landing on it in 7 years. On the Iranian side they actually have two separate military and civilian programs the military program gives them SAT killers and 24 hour hi resolution surveillance and the civilian program gives them communication satellites a first manned space flight (in 10 years)and an eventual Space station orbiting the earth.

So just to put it in a simple way. UAEs want to be Martians, Turks want to crash things on the moon and Iranians want to live in the orbit and watch if the Americans are coming for them.lol

*Where are they now:*
UAE has a Probe that is designed and built by the Americans and launched by the Japanese They have been involved with the process and have done Program management of it and also financed the project which is a good start for anyone who jumps cold into a new domain.

Turks, based on what I have found seems like they are going parallel activities of developing SLV and the moon probe and the Space port all at the same time . What they have are commercial Sats and now started testing sounding rockets a space platform and plans for a space port. They need to build the space port as south as possible and may locate it outside of Turkey (my guess in Qatar).

Iranians started more than a decade ago so they are ahead of every on this (sent two monkeys to the orbit and brought them back alive few years back). They have their own SLVs , Space Platforms ,a Space Port and indigenous satellites already functional. They are adding a new “southern” Space port in Chahbahar which is the most southern part of Iran (Turks could build theirs in there also or share a common one with Iranians just my thoughts). They have also already launched their military Sat in the military program and I expect a new launch soon.
Pictures are : UAE HOPE, Turkish Space port rendering, Iranian Space port and SLV (functional) and Iranian Space port in Chahbahar mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

aryobarzan said:


> Long before the European Renaissance, Middle east region and China were the centers of science and technology in the known world. Chinese, Persian,Turkish and Arab thinkers were generating new ideas every day. Europe was in dark ages. This thread will introduce some of the original work being carried in this region today.
> 
> *Iran tests home-grown quantum cryptography on longer distance*
> Monday, 25 January 2021 6:58 PM *[ Last Update: Monday, 25 January 2021 7:16 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran successfully tests its home-grown version of quantum cryptography on a distance of 1,650 meters.
> *Researchers at the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) have successfully tested a home-grown version of the quantum key distribution (QKD) technology on a relatively long distance of 1,650 meters.*
> The test carried out on Monday at Tehran’s Milad Tower saw researchers use photons to carry a message encrypted through quantum keys between parties stationed at the tower and the nearby AEOI premises.
> AEOI chief Ali Akbar Salehi and Iranian deputy president for scientific affair Sorena Sattari attended the ceremony to promote the home-grown QKD.
> Researchers had previously tested the technology on shorter distances of two meters and 300 meters.
> The tests began in 2018 when Iran announced it will become one of the few countries in the world to develop QKD.
> View attachment 710622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technology uses quantum physics rules to distribute cryptographic keys to remote parties in order to make their communication immune to cyberattacks.
> Experts believe QKD would grow in significance in the upcoming years amid increasing demand for more secure channels of communication.
> AEOI’s Salehi said his organization is planning to launch a fourth phase of QKD test on a 7-kilometer distance between the Milad Tower and Azadi Tower in Tehran in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Salehi said the AEOI hopes it could use the QKD for secure communication between the organization’s headquarters in Tehran and a major nuclear site in Fordow in central Iran.
> He said the secure channel, planned to come on line in the next one or two years, would be able to carry 90-100 bits per seconds of data through an optic fiber network.


Quantum technology is something is really admire. Congrats to Iran. Really appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

fitpOsitive said:


> Quantum technology is something is really admire. Congrats to Iran. Really appreciated.


You are welcome my friend. You are right about Quantum Tech. Remember Einstein called Quantum entanglement *"spooky action at far distance"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Here are some Ground support elements if you want to track your space assets and communicate with it..I did not find any on the UAE or Turkish sites but here is one of the Iranian ground tracking sites made operational about a decade ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sina-1

Timur said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> what do they try to find?
> 
> that they lack 60 years of technology in comparision with tesla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla teardown finds electronics 6 years ahead of Toyota and VW
> 
> 
> Self-driving AI sends shivers through traditional supply chains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asia.nikkei.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutly illusional propaganda only good for chest thumping


Only shame is in not trying. We are all human beings. We all can innovate if given the right circumstances! The imperialists want us to think that we are inferior to keep us in check. We should not fall for those lies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Fastest boat in the world now has become militarized in large numbers..This boat was designed based on the blade runner boat concept..at 90 knots it is now the fastest missile carrying boat designed and deployed by Iran in the Persian Gulf..and that is why it gets to be here in this "cutting edge Tech" thread. (I try to get better pictures if I find some)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran manufactures several military jet engines using reverse engineering and that includes GE-J85.

However Last year Iran announced the first truly indigenous Turbo Fan jet engine entirely designed and built in-house. This is a first for Iran and a cutting edge Tech for any nation in the Middle East..The engine is called "Jahesh-700" and incorporates cutting edge single-crystal blades technology.

This engine has 700 kg thrust and can be installed on planes or big size drones to give a flight ceiling up of to 60000 ft. Jahesh (J-700) is modular, has advanced control system, has very long TBO (time between overhaul) and very low fuel consumption which gives the long flight endurance to a drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal.

*Ghazi System on a Chip*
An SoC (System on a Chip) design for Google sponsored Open MPW shuttles for SKY130. The processor core is the 3-stage version of the Buraq Core RV32IMC. The hardware implementation incorporates options such as IRQ, Multiply, Divide and the compressed (16 bit) ISA for embedded applications. The SoC has peripherals such as GPIO, UART, a platform level interrupt controller (PLIC) as well as a timer and a debug module all connected using the Tilelink Interconnect and is going to be fabricated using a 130nm process in collaboration with Efabless and SkyWater which will be funded by Google.
*FEATURES:*

Support for M extension with a single cycle "Fast" multiplier
Separate instruction and data memories
TileLink Un-Cached Lightweight (TL-UL) Bus Protocol
32 GPIO with configurable interrupts and option for masked writing
2 pin full duplex UART • RISC-V compliant interrupt controller
64-bit timer with 12-bit prescaler and 8-bit step register
JTAG Test Access Port (TAP) for debug






*Ibtida System on a Chip*
Ibtida - ابتدا means "The Beginning", this System on a Chip (SoC) is the start of many RISC-V based SoCs to come. It is the first CHISEL-based chip to be taped out from Pakistan, and has been designed by Muhammad Hadir Khan, Sajjad Ahmed, and Usman Zain; engineering graduate and undergraduate students respectively. The physical layout of the design is achieved by Aireen Amir Jalal, who is also an engineering graduate. Ibtida is a simple SoC, with GPIO as a peripheral, external instruction and data memories, connected with the TileLink interconnect. It is built around RISC-V based 5 stage pipelined core Buraq-Mini, all developed from scratch using CHISEL HCL.
*FEATURES:*

RV32IM extension support.
5 stage pipelined core.
Separate instruction and data memories (each 256 Bytes).
TileLink Un-Cached Lightweight (TL-UL) Bus Protocol.
GPIO peripheral with 30 I/Os connected to the I/O pads.





@aryobarzan

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Bilal. said:


> *Ghazi System on a Chip*
> An SoC (System on a Chip) design for Google sponsored Open MPW shuttles for SKY130. The processor core is the 3-stage version of the Buraq Core RV32IMC. The hardware implementation incorporates options such as IRQ, Multiply, Divide and the compressed (16 bit) ISA for embedded applications. The SoC has peripherals such as GPIO, UART, a platform level interrupt controller (PLIC) as well as a timer and a debug module all connected using the Tilelink Interconnect and is going to be fabricated using a 130nm process in collaboration with Efabless and SkyWater which will be funded by Google.
> *FEATURES:*
> 
> Support for M extension with a single cycle "Fast" multiplier
> Separate instruction and data memories
> TileLink Un-Cached Lightweight (TL-UL) Bus Protocol
> 32 GPIO with configurable interrupts and option for masked writing
> 2 pin full duplex UART • RISC-V compliant interrupt controller
> 64-bit timer with 12-bit prescaler and 8-bit step register
> JTAG Test Access Port (TAP) for debug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ibtida System on a Chip*
> Ibtida - ابتدا means "The Beginning", this System on a Chip (SoC) is the start of many RISC-V based SoCs to come. It is the first CHISEL-based chip to be taped out from Pakistan, and has been designed by Muhammad Hadir Khan, Sajjad Ahmed, and Usman Zain; engineering graduate and undergraduate students respectively. The physical layout of the design is achieved by Aireen Amir Jalal, who is also an engineering graduate. Ibtida is a simple SoC, with GPIO as a peripheral, external instruction and data memories, connected with the TileLink interconnect. It is built around RISC-V based 5 stage pipelined core Buraq-Mini, all developed from scratch using CHISEL HCL.
> *FEATURES:*
> 
> RV32IM extension support.
> 5 stage pipelined core.
> Separate instruction and data memories (each 256 Bytes).
> TileLink Un-Cached Lightweight (TL-UL) Bus Protocol.
> GPIO peripheral with 30 I/Os connected to the I/O pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aryobarzan


I Know the design is happening in Pakistan...I do not know if the Fab lines are also in Pakistan.....or the design has to be sent to US fab lines...The design is the most critical part and my congratulation to our Pakistani engineers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

aryobarzan said:


> I Know the design is happening in Pakistan...I do not know if the Fab lines are also in Pakistan.....or the design has to be sent to US fab lines...The design is the most critical part and my congratulation to our Pakistani engineers.


It’s fabless to start with. It will be sent to outside the country for fabrication. They have also started collaborating with TSMC:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Eastern Anatolia Observatory (DAG) TURKIYE*

4 meter optical and infrared Telescope expected to come online next year.
Its main structure is scheduled to be shipped to the site, a 3170-meter mountaintop in northeastern Turkey

DAG will be equipped with an in-flange derotator
KORAY (K-mirror Optical relAY) that will direct the light to the seeing limited Nasmyth platform containing TROIA (TuRkish adaptive Optics system for Infrared Astronomy).
DAG first generation instruments will consist in a 30" FoV near-infrared (NIR) diffraction limited camera and a stellar coronagraph














*Turkish shipbuilding industry*

The number of shipyards has risen from 35 to 79 in Turkey
Turkey has 585 places for boat production, with a capacity to produce 700,000 tons of steel every year and to build 4.5 million deadweight tons of ships

*TURKEY built the biggest Powership in the world*





*and It is a little known fact that Turkey ranks 4th among the world’s luxury yacht producers with 10% of the large yacht production*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey became one of the 10 countries that can produce communications satellites*

Turkey's first indigenously developed telecommunication satellite TURKSAT-6A expected to be launched into space by 2022











*Turkey's first indigenous high-resolution observation Satellite IMECE will be launched by 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye is one of 6 Countries in the World that produce turbine blades for gas turbine Engines*






TUBITAK MAM built 160 Turbine Blades were delivered to TEI for using on TS-1400 Turboshaft Engines to power T-625 Utility Helicopter 


*TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine*

TEI-TS1400 engine was designed for the T625 multirole Helicopter and T629 Attack Helicopter


The T625 Helicopter prototype used a pair of LHTEC CTS800 4-AT turboshaft engines that have 1,373 shaft horsepower each, created jointly by Rolls-Royce and Honeywell

İndigenous engine TEI TS-1400 which produces 1,660 horsepower

The core technology of this Engine will also form the basis for the engine needed for the TF-X 5th-gen Fighter Jet


*Turkiye was become one of a few Countries in the World that develop Gas Turbine Engines*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> I Know the design is happening in Pakistan...I do not know if the Fab lines are also in Pakistan.....or the design has to be sent to US fab lines...The design is the most critical part and my congratulation to our Pakistani engineers.


The design more likely go to asian Fabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*MEDICAL DEVICES - TURKISH TECHNOLOGY*

Turkey has ramped up its efforts to develop and produce medical devices domestically, rather than relying on foreign suppliers

Over the last month, Turkey rushed to establish mass production of mechanical ventilators, devices critical for the treatment of COVID-19 patients

Expenditure on the import of medical devices, such as Ventilators or X-ray Systems has ratcheted up to more than $8 billion over the last 5 years


Aselsan MR ( Magnetic Resonance ) 





Aselsan X-Ray 






*BIOSYS' Mechanical Ventilator*
Turkish defence and electronics firms are teaming up to produce 5,000 ventilators to help treat coronavirus patients

It is possible to produce this ventilator for $6,500 while an imported equivalent would cost some 20,000 euros

During medical supply shortages in many countries worldwide amid the coronavirus pandemic, Turkiye managed to manufacture and export thousands of life-saving mechanical Ventilators to many Countries including 1,500 to Brazil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey is a Drone Super Power in the world with the US , Israel and China *


Turkey has developed Bayraktar TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAVs ..
also MIUS turbofan jet engine powered UCAVs under development 


*Baykar AKINCI UCAV*

Turkish AKINCI UCAVs will be enough to wipe out enemy Navy , Air Defense Systems , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , etc

thanks to great Turkish Defense Industry to arm AKINCI UCAVs with

-- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships
-- 280 km SOM-B/J network enabled Cruise Missiles to hit Air Defense Systems like S300VM
-- 100 km KUZGUN joint attack Bomb with IIR or MMW Radar seeker to hit mobile Air Defense Systems like TOR-M2 and BUK
-- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missile to hit Attack Helicopters or UCAVs
-- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy Tanks

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers

AKINCI UCAV will be able to collect information by recording the data received from sensors and cameras on the UCAV through artificial intelligence computers

This artificial intelligence system that can detect the angle of tilting, standing and heading of the UCAV without the need for any external sensor or GPS

It will also provide environmental awareness using geographic information and advanced artificial intelligence system will have decision making feature by processing the data it obtains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology*


Turkiye is set to launch the first space trials of its liquid-propellant rocket engine technology,
The Micro-Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkey to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit. (400 km altitude ) plans to be completed by 2025. it would be completed much sooner





ROKETSAN carbon filament Engine housing with flexible nozzle





ROKETSAN _ Space sounding Rocket 130km Altitude Test in 2018















*Turkey unveils national space program*

Turkey aims to make the first contact with the Moon by 2023 and as we make a soft landing on the Moon, Turkey will be one of the few countries that could conduct scientific activities with a national and authentic hybrid rocket on the Moon by 2028 

The Moon Program will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies

and Turkey has developed and produced several critical subsystems such as high-resolution space camera, new generation flight computer and software, electric thruster engine, steerable antenna, reaction wheel, star camera, and sun sensor for national Satellites .. ( only a few countries in the world )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

@MMM-E Thanks to our Turkish friend to contribute to this thread..Very interesting items. The 4 meter observatory is something I did not know at all and it is another great project to have in this region that will contribute to the development of base science.
I have tried to bring in items that fundamentally are considered a leap for the Technology and science of the countries in this region and avoid cataloging the Industrial products unless their production methods are considered cutting edge. I hope by doing so we will keep this thread out of the politics and purely centered on any thing that a nation is proud of. Thanks again for your informative posts.

PS: what is that power ship..is that an actual floating power Gen station..what would be its purpose.


----------



## karamany98

An Egyptian invention from Si-Ware Systems

"Si-Ware Systems is introducing the first handheld material analysis scanner with plug-and-play development capability for rapid deployment in the field or on the factory floor. The NeoSpectra-Scanner is built around Si-Ware's award-winning NeoSpectra spectral sensor technology, with a wide spectral range for many applications. A market-ready tool for resellers, it is expected to help drive on-site material analysis into a broad range of industries."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> PS: what is that power ship..is that an actual floating power Gen station..what would be its purpose.



Turkish Karadeniz Holding owns the World's only floating power plant fleet. Its goal is to be an electric generator and since 2010, 25 Powerships have been completed reaching 4,100 MW installed capacity

so 25 Powerships have been supplying 10% of Cuba
60% of Gambia
26% of Ghana
100% of Guinea Bissau
10% of Guinea
25% of Lebanon
10% of Mozambique
15% of Senegal
80% of Sierra Leone
10% of Sudan,
30% of Northern Sulawesi, Indonesia
55% of East Nusa Tenggra, Indonesia
80% of Ambon, Indonesia
10% of Medan, Indonesia's total electricity generation and 16% of Zambia’s energy needs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Karadeniz Holding owns the World's only floating power plant fleet. Its goal is to be an electric generator and since 2010, 25 Powerships have been completed reaching 4,100 MW installed capacity
> 
> so 25 Powerships have been supplying 10% of Cuba
> 60% of Gambia
> 26% of Ghana
> 100% of Guinea Bissau
> 10% of Guinea
> 25% of Lebanon
> 10% of Mozambique
> 15% of Senegal
> 80% of Sierra Leone
> 10% of Sudan,
> 30% of Northern Sulawesi, Indonesia
> 55% of East Nusa Tenggra, Indonesia
> 80% of Ambon, Indonesia
> 10% of Medan, Indonesia's total electricity generation and 16% of Zambia’s energy needs


That is such an interesting idea...Who ever came up with the idea of a floating power station we must put his photo here,,lol..They could have used few for the Porto Rico after that big hurricane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The U.S, Germany ,Japan and Turkey are the only countries in the world to have developed Cardiac Support Systems
*
The outer diameter of the cardiac support system, which weighs nearly 250 grams, consists of 50 milliliters of titanium

A tiny pump comes to the aid of weakened hearts






*Turkish Ermaksan ENA 250 3D metal printer and titanium powder ........ ( only a few countries in the world )



*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey is 5th country that produce Alumina after The US,Germany,China and Russia*

Alumina which is necessary in the construction of very important defense industry vehicles such as Aircrafts,Warships, Missiles,etc 







*TUBITAK has developed the first domestic JP-10 type rocket fuel

Turkey is able to produce missile fuel which is produced by only a few developed countries in the world* 






*Nano transistor technology based on gallium nitride semiconductor material ..... ( only a few countries in the worlds )*


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Karadeniz Holding owns the World's only floating power plant fleet. Its goal is to be an electric generator and since 2010, 25 Powerships have been completed reaching 4,100 MW installed capacity
> 
> so 25 Powerships have been supplying 10% of Cuba
> 60% of Gambia
> 26% of Ghana
> 100% of Guinea Bissau
> 10% of Guinea
> 25% of Lebanon
> 10% of Mozambique
> 15% of Senegal
> 80% of Sierra Leone
> 10% of Sudan,
> 30% of Northern Sulawesi, Indonesia
> 55% of East Nusa Tenggra, Indonesia
> 80% of Ambon, Indonesia
> 10% of Medan, Indonesia's total electricity generation and 16% of Zambia’s energy needs
> 
> View attachment 716837


I doubt about the only part . there are many company who produce the power barges around the world . if not wrong Venezuella get 42 and russia have on which is nuclear . Hyundai produce them power barge corporation produce them General Electric ,Man , Westinghaus and ....... provide them for the interested parties . by the way, I can agree by the only in middleweat who produc them but not with the only in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The MESS Technology Center ( the world's largest digital transformation and competence development center )*


40 Factories opened at the same time in Kocaeli/TURKEY ... 29.08.2020

There are remarkable examples such as

-- The world’s newest casting factory
-- Europe’s largest machine park in its field
-- Europe’s largest integrated and smart compressor factory under a single roof

to reduce imports by over $30 billion each year


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey is 5th country that produce Alumina after The US,Germany,China and Russia*


I have problem with that list . we also produce Allumina since several decade ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Why these Drones are here..... and what is the significance of this photo.*






I put these drones here not because they are stealth or have triangular shape or are jet powered but because there is 4 of them flying together in formation..
If you ever flown a drone you know it is not easy to control them even when you can see them...now imagine flying 4 of them hundreds of kilometers away at high speed (Jet engine) and all of them separated few meters away from each other..a slight deviation by one and BOOM !!!! they all collide.
So the only way to fly high speed drones in a tight formation (called swarm) is to give each one some intelligence that makes them to avoid each other but at the same time not to break the formation...that is done by* Artificial Intelligence (AI)*. That photo shows for the first time (that i am aware of) a swarm of drones flying in formation hundreds of Kilometers away at high speed .It was demonstrated by Iranian Military few months ago and that is why that photo is in "Cutting edge Tech" thread.


Hack-Hook said:


> I have problem with that list . we also produce Allumina since several decade ago


If that is the case please post the Iranian related data and photos..that way we will know another nation besides Turkey also has this important product.


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> If that is the case please post the Iranian related data and photos..that way we will know another nation besides Turkey also has this important product.











Home Page - Iran Alumina Company


Products Metallurgical Alumina (Al2O3) View Hydrate [Al(OH)3] View Alpha Alumina (α-Al2O3) View Unalloyed Aluminium (Al)‏ View Iran Alumina The use of aluminum is increasingly expanding in many industries, particularly high-tech industries because it is not only unique in properties but also it...




en.iranalumina.ir




we have 4 main Alluminium producer . in the biggest one they can produce Alumina and the capacity according to this is 230,000 ton/ year


https://www.metalbulletin.com/events/download.ashx/document/speaker/6588/a0ID000000X0jhLMAR/Presentation



in fact we are the first in middle east to produce it


https://www.me-metals.com/Countries/CompanyDetails.aspx?CoID=16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> there are many company who produce the power barges around the world . if not wrong Venezuella get 42 and russia have on which is nuclear . Hyundai produce them power barge corporation produce them General Electric ,Man , Westinghaus and



Yes there are many company who produce the power barges around the world 

I am talking about floating power plant fleet and Turkish KARGOPOWERSHIP owns the world's only floating power plant fleet 






Karpowership - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey a regional leader in artificial intelligence tech investments*

Turkey is a leading country in its region in terms of investments in artificial intelligence (AI) technologies

With an artificial intelligence technology expenditure of nearly $3.4 billion, Turkey is a country with the largest investment in AI technology in the region in the last 10 years













Turkey a regional leader in artificial intelligence tech investments


Turkey is a leading country in its region in terms of investments in artificial intelligence (AI) technologies, according to Microsoft Turkey General...




www.dailysabah.com







Technology Industrial Zone in Konya , the artificial intelligence robot technology to Turkey's plans to make the leap to high-tech projects hosted

Konya Technology Industrial Zone will serve in defense, aviation and space, the robot technology from nano-technology to advanced artificial intelligence technology

-- Robot technology and process automation
-- Software and critical software development
-- Satellite technologies
-- Turbine technologies
-- Communication, information security technologies
-- Autonomous and artificial intelligence applications
-- Micro and nano technologies
-- Welding technologies
-- Coating technologies
-- Advanced medical technologies
-- Testing and certification activities
-- Aerospace and aircraft production and design,
-- Unmanned aerial, land, marine vehicle systems
-- Electrical, internal combustion, turbine engine and engine parts production
-- Electrical, electronic, electromechanical, mechanical subsystem manufacturing
-- Optical product manufacturing, used in the aerospace industry









Technology Industry Zone Announcement in Konya Official Gazette


Announcement of Technology Industry Zone in Konya in the Official Gazette - The area declared as Konya Technology Industrial Zone by the President's decision, is where Turkey plans to make a breakthrough from robot technology to artificial intelligence.




www.raillynews.com


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> Home Page - Iran Alumina Company
> 
> 
> Products Metallurgical Alumina (Al2O3) View Hydrate [Al(OH)3] View Alpha Alumina (α-Al2O3) View Unalloyed Aluminium (Al)‏ View Iran Alumina The use of aluminum is increasingly expanding in many industries, particularly high-tech industries because it is not only unique in properties but also it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.iranalumina.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have 4 main Alluminium producer . in the biggest one they can produce Alumina and the capacity according to this is 230,000 ton/ year
> 
> 
> https://www.metalbulletin.com/events/download.ashx/document/speaker/6588/a0ID000000X0jhLMAR/Presentation
> 
> 
> 
> in fact we are the first in middle east to produce it
> 
> 
> https://www.me-metals.com/Countries/CompanyDetails.aspx?CoID=16


Thank you and that is exactly why we need this information..I did not know that and I am sure our Turkish friend did not know it also..so nations so close and we do not know what the other is doing...


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Yes there are many company who produce the power barges around the world
> 
> I am talking about floating power plant fleet and Turkish KARGOPOWERSHIP owns the world's only floating power plant fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karpowership - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


well , to be honest I agree building those ships is a feat in technology , but a say Kodus to the company that built the power planet and installed them on ship like
MAN B&W 
Sedef Shipyard in Tuzla, Istanbul 
Hat-San Shipyard 
that company you mentioned only operate them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

One pleasant surprise I had was Turkish 4 meter observatory coming on line almost the same time as Iranian 3 meter observatory (hey guys we are not measuring the the length..lol)..I bet neither is aware of the other...even the set up and buildings almost look the same..so is the the "Blue" color paint...
These centers NEED to collaborate and SUM is bigger than the individual pieces...It should start here..spread the voice and only good will come out of it.


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan High Success Multi Precessor CPU Card*






*Aselsan KATMER (multilayer microwave ceramic technology)* 







*Aselsan Infrared Photodetectors ....... ( only The US,Israel,France,Turkey )
-- HgCdTe
-- QWIP
-- InSb
-- InGaAs*

Quantum Well Infrared Photodetector (QWIP) Sensor Array with high quantum efficiency with an alternative semiconductor system (InP/InGaAs)





MWIR/LWIR DUAL BAND INFRARED SENSOR ARRAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish machinery industry’s exports reached $17 billion

DNR CNC VERTICAL MACHINING CENTER 





DNR CNC LATHE 






Drinns DCNC Series 5 Axis Gantry CNC Milling Machine 






ERMAKSAN FIBERMAK Momentum Gen-3 New Generation Fiber Laser*







* E-BERK Tunnel drilling Machine ......... ( TURKEY's first indigenous Tunnel drilling Machine ) 













HAVELSAN* is a Turkish software and systems company which is mostly active in the fields of C4ISR, naval combat systems, E-government applications, reconnaissance surveillance and intelligence systems, management information systems, simulation and training systems, logistic support, homeland security systems and energy management systems

*HAVELSAN Simulator*





*Havelsan signs contract to supply Qatar with 'Joint Warfare Center'*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey as the 4th country that has the technology to design and produce a domestic hybrid locomotive as such across the world* 







*Turkey's 1st indigenous electric Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Many thanks to our Turkish member for his posts.. In the case of "products" I would like to stay with products that a country considers high technology and has a minimum 100% in-house design and at least 75% locally produced components. This is to ensure this thread does not become a showcase for all product that a country produces either assembled or produced under license.. I understand in many cases that kind of information is not available but we do our best or we can simply say "local content unknown".. This rule I have followed and I hope it is a good guideline.


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's first indigenous commercial 4 blade helicopter SABA. This is an in-house 6 passenger helo. the initial production is using two Agusta Westland engines the fuselage, Gearbox, hydraulics and avionics are Iranian. Future production units will include an Iranian Engine currently under development.


----------



## aryobarzan

This is Bid-Boland . A special 100% indigenous Iranian Gas refinery..It is unique in its position because it collects and refines all the unused "Flare gases" that are produced in the oil fields and oil refineries and burned as waste in a form of flare.
It was designed and built by the Iranian Engineers at a cost of $3.5 billion dollars...it annually generate $1.5 billion dollars in revenue from something that was going to waste for years..Not bad to make that kind of cash from a waste product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Omid 6MV is a LINAC *(medical linear accelerator) *produced by the Behyaar company, a knowledge enterprise in Isfahan (Sepahan), for external beam radiotherapy. It will improve Iran's existing infrastructure for treating patients with cancer.








*Iran designed and built Second "AFRAMAX" class tanker* (750,000 oil barrels) leaving dry dock today. Built for a foreign customer (I think Venezuela) at the final stages of construction and leaving the dry dock....














Notice the scale by looking at the people on the last photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian designed and built medical equipment by private company Med Fanavaran mass producing its *ultrasonography* equipment and is exporting them ... this high tech company is also developing its new *CT SCAN* and *MRI* equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Surface mount Technology pick and place line..The entire equipment set required for construction of PCB surface mount in Electronic and Automotive industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Noura Company, Fusion Metal 3D Laser Printer, Isfahan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

100% Iranian designed and built Sea based off shore Gas and Oil platforms (rigs)..These massive structures are worth tens of millions dollars and are now made by the iranian industry.
















*The 1,300-hp Diesel engine manufactured by Desa Company was unveiled at the Rail Transportation Exhibition.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

There is soooo many ..I am getting tired..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*TEM Microsopes (Transmission Electron Microscopy)*




*Multi-Mode AFM*











Many more by this Iranian company
*"ARA Research" Company: Precise Manufacturing
http://ara-research.com/en/New/ *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> Many thanks to our Turkish member for his posts.. In the case of "products" I would like to stay with products that a country considers high technology and has a minimum 100% in-house design and at least 75% locally produced components. This is to ensure this thread does not become a showcase for all product that a country produces either assembled or produced under license.. I understand in many cases that kind of information is not available but we do our best or we can simply say "local content unknown".. This rule I have followed and I hope it is a good guideline.



All Turkish Products which were added by me have a minimum 100% in-house design and at least 75% locally produced components

there is no any product that assembled or produced under license.



*TAI T625 Multirole Helicopter*

T625 Multirole Helicopter is a new generation, twin engine, 6 ton class Helicopter
and critical systems such as transmission system, rotor system and landing gears as well as aerostructures are designed from scratch in TAI

TAI T-625 made its maiden flight on sept. 6 2018. Serial production is expected to start after 2021 to replace Bell UH-1 Helicopters

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12










İndigenous engine TEI TS-1400 which produces 1,660 horsepower has been developed for the T625 multirole Helicopter and T629 Attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Atomic force Microscope exported to New York University by Turkish NanoMagnetic Scientific Devices ANKARA*

NanoMagnetic Scientific Devices develops and produces atomic force microscopes, electronic test devices and magnetic imaging systems that can operate at very low temperatures and pressures, and exports high technology to Top 20 Universities in the World













*Hidromek HICON 7W Electric Urban Excavator*

The HICON 7W is a 100%-electric smart and eco-friendly excavator designed specifically for use in cities

Hicon 7W can be operated 8 hours long and takes 3,5 hours to fully charge it 1,5 hours with fast charge. Batteries and electric motor also manufactured in Turkey along side software and other hardwares


Turkish company HİDROMEK is one of the world's well-known construction equipment manufacturers whose machines are working in more than 100 countries on 6 continents around the world, establishing HİDROMEK WEST in Spain, HİDROMEK RUS in Russia, HİDROMEK CE in Thailand and HİDROMEK JAPAN in Japan to carry out the authorized dealer management, sales and after-sales services


HİDROMEK is currently the recipient of a total of 20 internationally prestigious design awards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*GaN based AESA Radar Technology by TURKEY ..... ( Only a few Countries in the world )



ASELSAN EIRS Early Warning AESA Radar ( range of 600 km )* 

EIRS, is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges









*450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex for TF-2000 class Destroyer*





Active, Non-Rotating IFF Antenna Subsystem
• STANAG 4193 compliant Mode 1/2/3/C/S/5 interrogation
• 450 km range

Active Phased Array Multifunction Radar
• X-Band
• Volume and horizon search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• Sea-skimming fast-small target detection and tracking
• Multiple target precise tracking
• 150 km range
• Track capacity >1000

Active Phased Array Illumination Radar
• X-Band
• Semi-active missile guidance
• 150 km range

Active Phased Array Long Range Search Radar
• S-Band
• Long Range volume search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• 450 km range
• Track capacity >2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ERMAKSAN has developed semiconductor chip ( only The US,Germany,China and Turkey in the world )

Turkish Ermaksan is one of the 4 laser chip manufacturers in the world*





*ERMEKSAN has developed Turkey's first 3D Metal printer ENA-250* 






*ERMAKSAN FIBER LASER CUTTING MACHINE* 





*ERMAKSAN BUDGET FIBER LASER CUTTING MACHINE WITH CE* 





*ERMAKSAN Plasma cutting Machine* 





*ERMAKSAN servo punch press* 





*ERMAKSAN hydraulic press brake* 





*ERMAKSAN Servo Motorized Electrical Press Brake* 





*ERMAKSAN hybrid press brake / CNC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TUMOSAN New Generation Diesel Engines between 155-1000 HP , Transmission and Suspension Systems* 













*TUMOSAN Engine Family*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Middle east's first truly indigenous fighter aircraft . Not a cutting edge aircraft but a first for this region and a stepping stone to make the aircraft industry a top contender in the near future.
Few countries in Middle east assemble foreign aircraft based on license production. however this Iranian fighter aircraft is fully designed and built in Iran ( at 90% level) ...It looks like an F5 from the outside because the F5 fuselage was reversed engineered to facilitate the development. All other items such as engines, radar, landing gear, ejection seat, RWR, RAD, and a fully digital cockpit (including HUD, MFDs etc) are in-house development currently a squadron of this aircraft is operational.

The last photo is part of test bed to evaluate the fuselage and the Iranian ejection seat.























Video of the flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Good job Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*The strongest shipbuilding Country across the region *


The high-quality workforce and capacity of the Turkish Shipbuilding Industry, itsproduction at European quality, reasonable prices and competitiveness, and itssensitivity about occupational health and safety and the protection of the environmentall make Turkish shipyards more competitive across the region.

*TURKEY is in top 5* *worldwide* *that take orders to produce Freight and Container Ships ( China , S.Korea , Japan , Turkey )*
*







*


*TCG UFUK (SIGINT) Intelligence Gathering Ship ( only a few countries in the world )*

This Ship is the first intelligence gathering ship built by national means and mentioned the importance of signal intelligence with ASELSAN developing its command and control, electronic, and test/training systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Electronic Warfare Technology by TURKEY ..... ( Only a few countries in the world )


Aselsan MİLKAR-3A3 Mobile Electronic Attack System*

MILKAR-3A3 Mobile V/UHF Elektronic Attack System is developed to provide electronic attack against target V/UHF communication systems on various platforms
With this system, target communication systems are blocked or deceived, providing advantage to allied forces on the tactical field 







*Aselsan KORAL Mobile Radar Electronic Warfare System*


----------



## aryobarzan

*The story of Iran's fully (100%) Long range Air defence system is an interesting one applicable to many nations..*
A decade and half ago Iran placed an order with Russia for an S-300 air defence system..under pressure from Israel and US and although paid for in advance by Iran ,Russia refused to deliver the system to Iran..This had a huge psychological effect on the Iranian military and scientific community and hurt the national pride so hard that the nation decided to never again rely on a foreign power for her defence needs (_I am sure our Turkish friends are familiar with the concept of the importance of having such a system by what the US is doing to them_).

*In August 2019 after almost a decade, Iran’s long-range Bavar 373 air defense system was unveiled at an official ceremony. This system is in the same class as the Russian S-300/400 or the American Patriot system in its Block II version to be used as the Anti ballistic missile air defence..*











The last photo shows the test of the Turk that was designed and built to carry the various components of this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karamany98

Countrie


aryobarzan said:


> Middle east's first truly indigenous fighter aircraft . Not a cutting edge aircraft but a first for this region and a stepping stone to make the aircraft industry a top contender in the near future.
> Few countries in Middle east assemble foreign aircraft based on license production. however this Iranian fighter aircraft is fully designed and built in Iran ( at 90% level) ...It looks like an F5 from the outside because the F5 fuselage was reversed engineered to facilitate the development. All other items such as engines, radar, landing gear, ejection seat, RWR, RAD, and a fully digital cockpit (including HUD, MFDs etc) are in-house development currently a squadron of this aircraft is operational.
> 
> The last photo is part of test bed to evaluate the fuselage and the Iranian ejection seat.
> View attachment 717105
> View attachment 717106
> View attachment 717107
> View attachment 717108
> View attachment 717109
> View attachment 717110
> View attachment 717111
> 
> 
> Video of the flight.



In the 60s under Gamal Abdel Nasser, Egypt employed German Engineers to design a jet fighter and a prototype was made, but the project was cancelled because of many reasons: Mossad threatning the engineers and adter 1967 the Soviet Union pressured Egypt to cancel the project and buy Mig-21 at a very reduced price.









Helwan HA-300 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





We even had the german engineers design a turbo-jet engine.








Brandner E-300 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Compare this to now, we rely 100% on foreign nations for our advanced military equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> *Why these Drones are here..... and what is the significance of this photo.*
> 
> View attachment 716852
> 
> I put these drones here not because they are stealth or have triangular shape or are jet powered but because there is 4 of them flying together in formation..
> If you ever flown a drone you know it is not easy to control them even when you can see them...now imagine flying 4 of them hundreds of kilometers away at high speed (Jet engine) and all of them separated few meters away from each other..a slight deviation by one and BOOM !!!! they all collide.
> So the only way to fly high speed drones in a tight formation (called swarm) is to give each one some intelligence that makes them to avoid each other but at the same time not to break the formation...that is done by* Artificial Intelligence (AI)*. That photo shows for the first time (that i am aware of) a swarm of drones flying in formation hundreds of Kilometers away at high speed .It was demonstrated by Iranian Military few months ago and that is why that photo is in "Cutting edge Tech" thread.
> 
> If that is the case please post the Iranian related data and photos..that way we will know another nation besides Turkey also has this important product.




*use this one it has a much better quality *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

karamany98 said:


> Countrie
> 
> 
> In the 60s under Gamal Abdel Nasser, Egypt employed German Engineers to design a jet fighter and a prototype was made, but the project was cancelled because of many reasons: Mossad threatning the engineers and adter 1967 the Soviet Union pressured Egypt to cancel the project and buy Mig-21 at a very reduced price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helwan HA-300 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even had the german engineers design a turbo-jet engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandner E-300 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare this to now, we rely 100% on foreign nations for our advanced military equipment.


You are correct..I actually was aware of that Egyptian fighter jet..Indeed that would have been an excellent first project in middle east. I also knew that project created some very good Egyptian aviation engineers (I saw few of them in Canadian aviation industry many years ago). I am sure that spirit still lives in Egypt. Egypt has very high academic base and no doubt if your leaders make that a priority the advancements in domestic aircraft industry will happen very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Here are some Marine engines developed in Iran...most are used in Iranian naval ships and fast attack boats.

*Bonyan-4:*

The is a *5000* horsepower engine. These are regarded to be powering Iranian frigates in the Mowj family.






This is a system developed to be used in Iranian military speed boats. Compared to earlier versions in Iranian use, this increases the speed of the boats by 30%, whilst reducing their fuel consumption by 25%. The system also leads to much better maneuverability of the boats.

*1800hp Steerable propeller*



























Revealed in 2017, this 200 horsepower engine is used to power various Iranian small boats to the speed of 41 knots.





"Toos Darya" (below) is the first Iranian water jet engine. This version has 1200 horsepower, however, the next generation will have 3500 horsepower:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

South Pars/North Dome is the world's biggest natural gas field in the world . This field is shared equally between Iran and Qatar (Iran's part is called South Pars and Qatar part is called North Dome). Qatar has been extracting from this field for over two decade. Iran busy with war and revolution had no chance to develop her share of the field and when it finally managed to get going brought the French company (total) on board. This company had to shut down operation in Iran due to US sanction. Then came China and they also pulled out so no development was happening in Iran's side..
Things changed when a group of Iranian companies decided to take the job and to design and build the Rigs, the pipelines, the Pumping stations and the final gas processing refinery and distribution systems. It was considered one of the most technically challenging jobs in this field.
The end result became fully operational in 2019 .Today Iran is extracting from South Pars more than Qatar and further phases are planned. The three photos show the scale of the effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

A quick overview on Pakistan ship Building industry. I must add that Pakistan and it's Karachi ship makers turned into an importing partner from a producing and exporting power. I'd call it a disaster to say the least. There was a time that Pakistan made ships for China. @Nasr @masterchief_mirza @Indus Pakistan @Big Tank @The Eagle 

Btw,
*1967*
A 12,860 TDW cargo vessel S.S. Al-Abbas was the first ship built by KS&EW for Muhammadi Steamship Company Limited, Pakistan.




*1973*
Jeddah 1 & 2, built for Jaddah Port Authority, Saudi Arabia, delivered on 04th May 1973.





*1978*
A 13,160 DWT Cargo Vessel Hetian was built for China National Machinery Import & Export Corporation, China, in 1978.
And so on

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey has developed Aircrafts between 1936 and 1944
but American controled Politicans closed Aircraft factory in Turkey and They bought 2nd hand Aircrafts from the West

even Spain , Poland , the Netherlands , İran ordered Aircrafts fron Turkey in 1940s


Nu.D Aircraft Factory in Yeşilköy-ISTANBUL














Now Turkey has enough technology to develop Fighter Jets , Helicopters , UCAVs , Turboprob , Turboshaft and Turbofan Engine

Turkish Aerospace İndustries develops many projects that makes Turkey as aviation leader in the region

-- HURJET next generation trainer and light attack Jet
-- TFX 5th gen Fighter Jet
-- ANKA UCAV
-- AKSUNGUR UCAV
-- GOKSUNGUR supersonic UCAV
-- T625 6 tons class utility Helicopter
-- TAI 10 tons class utility Helicopter
-- ATAK-II heavy Attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Projects HISAR-A , HISAR-O and SIPER makes Turkey a country that develop low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Systems in the World ..... ( The US , Russia , China , France-İtaly , İsrael , İran , Turkey )* 













*Aselsan IIR seeker*
-- Operation Under High Acceleration and Vibration
-- High Performance Under Dome Heating
-- Long Range Target Detection
-- Genuine Target Tracking Algorithms with High Processing Capability
-- Athermalized Optics
-- Wide Field of View (FOV)
-- Wide Field of Regard (FOR)
-- High Resolution Cooled Infrared Detector 







*Aselsan EIRS Early Warning Radar for SIPER high altitude Air Defense Project*

EIRS is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges

• State of the Art Solid-State Power Amplifier Technology
• Digital Beamforming
• Target Classification Capability
• Various Tactical Operation Modes
• Long Range Mod5/S IFF System (Compatible with NATO STANAG-4193)
• Compliance with the Tactical Communication Networks
• Advanced Electronic Protection Measures and Cyber Security
• Counter Measures against Anti-Radiation Missiles
• Range : 600 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan HAVASOJ Air Borne Stand off Jammer ( only The US , The UK , İsrael , Russia , Turkey and France in the World )*

Remote Electronic Support and Electronic Attack (ED / ET) capability project (HAVASOJ - Air Stand Off Jammer) in the air platform

Airborne SOJ will be produced for the purpose of detecting and diagnosing enemy communicationsystems and radars (air defense, early warning, etc.), finding their location, and mixing and deceiving these systems in order not to use them against friendly elements, especially in cross border operations 





Turkey has started integrating of ASELSAN Remote Electronic Support/Electronic Attack Systems into Bombardier Global 6000 type Aircrafts


----------



## aryobarzan

Another (100% indigenous) Iranian Air Defence (AD) product that has generated a lot of foreign interest is KHORDAD-3 medium range AD..One reason for this interest has been its actual field record...Two years ago it shot down The most sophisticated and most expensive ($200 million dollars) intruding American Naval drone "Global Hawk" family better known as the Triton (MQ-4).

This little guy did something no one thought possible ..hit a stealth drone at 60,000 feet with a single missile. The story went global and that is why this little guy is considered a national hero in Iran..














Here are its missile and its final assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

I enjoy the low key battle between @MMM-E and @aryobarzan 
Keep it comin. Informative thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

For years F14s have been the backbone of Iranian interceptor and air superiority fighter aircrafts. At beginning of Iran-Iraq war, most of these amazing fighters were geounded for lack of spare parts and also American advisors abandoning them. Put it beside sanctions on Iran, given the fact that no country in the World operated Tomcats except Iran and USA, it was truly hard for Iranian side to keep its F14 fleet Flight worthy and also finding spare parts for Tomcats in the black Market became an impossible task. 
Those hard days ended and IRIAF leaders learnt a hard lesson from eight years war that no one will help them if a war against Iran happens again. They also learnt that whatever you make, even if technologically inferior to the opponent's airforce, its better to be an airforce operating locally made fighter jets, nothing beats the homemade ones. 
So priorities of IRIAF was to keep its top Notch fighters airworthy beside developing local fighters until they reach a level of technology which would make them replace foreign fighter jets. 
The First part was upgrading the F14 fleet and especially its avionics. 
It was planned to completely overhaul F14s. A new radar and new missiles for this longer range radar. 





































One specific capability was added to Iranian Tomcats which the purchased versions badly lacked. Anti ground/surface capability, 
Nowadays we can surely claim that Iran is the sole operator of this beast which is only identical to American F14s. Every engine Components and every piece of its avionics are made in Iran. 
Iranian replacement for Phoenix Aim54 missiles. Fakour 90, estimated range 180 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*New Tractor models of Iran..Production line in Tabriz..Private owned company since 50 years.*

90% indigenous product..Gear box, hydraulics and Engines (4 cylinder diesel ,electronic control) all built in Iran.
18,000 units production around 2000 exported to the region including Europe (tajikistan, Venezuela and etc)






















The 455 model is 55 HP and the (this HP is very popular) and the bigger one is 120 HP which is full Ag size.












Video of Engine manufacturing:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Muhammed45 said:


> For years F14s have been the backbone of Iranian interceptor and air superiority fighter aircrafts. At beginning of Iran-Iraq war, most of these amazing fighters were geounded for lack of spare parts and also American advisors abandoning them. Put it beside sanctions on Iran, given the fact that no country in the World operated Tomcats except Iran and USA, it was truly hard for Iranian side to keep its F14 fleet Flight worthy and also finding spare parts for Tomcats in the black Market became an impossible task.
> Those hard days ended and IRIAF leaders learnt a hard lesson from eight years war that no one will help them if a war against Iran happens again. They also learnt that whatever you make, even if technologically inferior to the opponent's airforce, its better to be an airforce operating locally made fighter jets, nothing beats the homemade ones.
> So priorities of IRIAF was to keep its top Notch fighters airworthy beside developing local fighters until they reach a level of technology which would make them replace foreign fighter jets.
> The First part was upgrading the F14 fleet and especially its avionics.
> It was planned to completely overhaul F14s. A new radar and new missiles for this longer range radar.
> View attachment 717464
> View attachment 717465
> View attachment 717466
> View attachment 717467
> View attachment 717468
> View attachment 717469
> View attachment 717470
> View attachment 717471
> View attachment 717472
> View attachment 717473
> View attachment 717474
> View attachment 717475
> 
> One specific capability was added to Iranian Tomcats which the purchased versions badly lacked. Anti ground/surface capability,
> Nowadays we can surely claim that Iran is the sole operator of this beast which is only identical to American F14s. Every engine Components and every piece of its avionics are made in Iran.
> Iranian replacement for Phoenix Aim54 missiles. Fakour 90, estimated range 180 KM.
> View attachment 717479



How many F 14 that Iran is still operating now ???


----------



## Muhammed45

Indos said:


> How many F 14 that Iran is still operating now ???


American sources estimated Iran has 20 to 30 F14s in service. Iranian sources estimate something between 50 to 60 fighter jets which is more realistic. 

However the number of operational F14s is a classified information. Not available to public sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

MAPNA Group is a conglomerate of Iranian companies involved in development and execution of thermal and renewable power, oil and gas, railroad transportation and other industrial projects as well as manufacturing equipment. MAPNA gas turbines are the backbone of the power generation industry in Iran. The New E-class MGT-70 turbine, also known as MAP2B, will allow Iran to boost production from electrical infrastructure without embarking on new and costly power plant projects.
"MGT-70 is a major industrial achievement and one of the best-in-class turbines in the world.The third upgrade to the MGT-70 turbine has improved the turbine’s efficiency by 2.2% to 36.4% over the previous design and increased its output capacity to 185 megawatts, or more than 15% over the second generation.
MAPNA has dispatched 12 new MGT-70 units to the Iraqi power station in Basra. The turbine will be one of the key components of a 3,000-MW power plant in Basra, known as Rumaila Combined-Cycle Power Plant. MAPNA signed a $2.5 billion contract with Shamara Group, an Iraqi consortium of 14 industrial and energy companies, in July 2015. *The Rumaila power plant is the biggest technical project in the Middle East, *which will increase Iraq's total power generation capacity by 20%. In the first development phase, gas turbines are to be installed and integrated with Iraq's power grid and then the steam units will be installed.

The company has signed a contract with Siemens for more than 20 gas turbines and associated generators that will be delivered over the next decade .* It also operates in the power projects of Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Oman and Indonesia, among other markets.








*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish turbines and hydraulic cylinders exported to the United States*






*GIMAS has developed Turkey's first 100% domestic turbines to be used in Hydroelectric Power Plants*


----------



## Trango Towers

Indos said:


> LOL name is not essential, even prophet Muhammad never call Madinah as Islamic state. You need to see Madinah Charter as the first Muslim nation lead by prophet Muhammad. It is a nation state but use Sharia Islam as positive law. Indonesia can possibly use Shariah Law as positive law using democratic means. Infact, we have used some of them and some are inspired by them.
> 
> Shariah Law that is in Quran is in majority is only about criminal law by the way, like how we punish thief, how we punish the murder, stuf like that, I think it is not really difficult to implement.
> 
> Here is one of the Madinah Charter:
> 
> 
> (25) And the Jews of Banu ‘Awf shall be considered as one political community (Ummat) along with the believers—for the Jews their religion, and for the Muslims theirs, be one client or patron. He, however, who is guilty of oppression or breach of treaty, shall suffer the resultant trouble as also his family, but no one besides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constitution of Medina - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Shariah laws in the hand of jahil molvis is like an ak47 in the hands of a monkey. 
These same jahils have mislead us. Divided Islam into sects to further their own goals and literally lead some people to grave worshipping. Before the application of Sharia we must understand what Islam prophet Muhammed pbuh gave us and what we practice. Change our values, our objectives and realign our goals to include quran and sunnah.
When society adjust to the better our mullah sheikhs imams and everyone will be looking for good. Then and only then can we look to sharia law else it will be isis saying rape all yazidi women and throw gays from towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Blisk and Spool Manufacturing Technologies .... TURKEY*

Blisk and spool manufacturing technologies, recently being used on new generation engines, are regarded as state of the art and advanced level applications for aviation industry which are high tech manufacturing methods currently employed in only a few countries around the world


----------



## MMM-E

*Electromagnetic Rail Gun and High Energy LASER technologies ..... TURKEY


SAHI-209 Block-II Electromagnetic Rail Gun*

Power : 10 megajoule
Barrel Length : 7 m
Munition Cal : 35 mm
Munition Weight : 1.000 gr
Speed : Hypersonic
Range : 50 km 


























Many Countries develops multi-mode LASER Weapon but only The US and Turkey have developed single-mode LASER Weapon

multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor

so difficult to single mode fiber lasers to 20kw
the technical community generally agreed that the upper limit of single mode fiber laser is 10kw

and Turkey has developed 5kw single mode fiber laser 


*TÜBİTAK BİLGEM 20 kw LASER Weapon System* 











Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian Wind Turbine manufacturer. They build the turbine, Blades and the support structure..All by the MAPNA Industrial group of the companies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Now here is one for the fun...Although does not qualify as Iranian designed or Technology It shows what few people can do if the will is there so relax this is not Iranian car industry..I will cover that later..lol

*Iranians unveil copycat Lamborghini: Reverse-engineered from the ground up










*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Mole Machine.*
If you have heard about Iranian underground missile cities and wondered how they do all the tunnel diggings...Here is the machine.

Designed, and built In-house by an Iranian company.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

All this tech is a waste as its used by one Muslim against another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

*Iran exports to Russia Gas Turbine for Crimea 2x940 MW Electric power plant*






The point of Iranian products is that they are 100% made in Iran under sanction regime. When Iran says that i made a gas turbine, it means every Component of it is made in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Trango Towers said:


> All this tech is a waste as its used by one Muslim against another


Eventually all muslim countries will form a unified block..just as Europeans did after two centuries of wars..The economics will force them to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

aryobarzan said:


> Eventually all muslim countries will form a unified block..just as Europeans did after two centuries of wars..The economics will force them to do that.


Not in our life then

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Trango Towers said:


> All this tech is a waste as its used by one Muslim against another


how these powerplanet and digging equipment and medical staff are going to be used against other Muslim countries is beyond me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Hack-Hook said:


> how these powerplanet and digging equipment and medical staff are going to be used against other Muslim countries is beyond me


Apply your mind


----------



## Muhammed45

Iranian made cutting edge radars:
1) Ghadir radar. Max range 1600 KM, specifically designed to detect stealth targets and also low flying cruise missiles. It can precisely detect Spying satellites operating in LEO.















2) Persian Gulf radar. Max range 800 KM, its an special radar to detect ballistic missiles.








3) OTH Sepehr radar. Max range 2500 to 3000 KM. (image is for Advertisement purposes, no image released from this classified radar due to its highly sensitivity). The radar is completely operational being upgraded to have a Max range of upto 4000 KM.












The First and third image belongs to global Research website. From their report i guess that they have mistaken Sepehr with Ghadir. Btw, the circles are drawn Based on the 2500 KM range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

* Network Enabled Weapon ... TURKEY ( only a few countries in the world )*

the KEMENT National Tactical Data Link for Missiles

KEMENT tactical data link terminals will be available in many applications and platforms that require electronic warfare protected , high speed tactical data communication from a long distance

It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles





















*SAHI-209 Block-II 10 megajoule Electromagnetic Railgun ( Turkey could be among the few countries in the world )*

Range : 50 km
Speed : Hypersonic ( mach 6+ )
Ammunition : 35mm ( 1500 gr )

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan MILDAR fire control Radar for Attack Helicopters*


----------



## aryobarzan

Today we focus on the "Nuclear Technology" in middle east and the region.
Pakistan was the first Islamic country in the region to develop a nuclear technology . Pakistan's nuclear technology was focused on military aspects and resulted in the first nuclear device designed,built, tested and now fully operational in this region (my qudos to our Pakistani scientists and engineers).
Iranian nuclear technology started in late 1970's but accelerated in the 1990's . The aim of Iranian program was to be a civilian *full cycle* nuclear technology in the *Industrial scale* for fuel production and power generation. Nuclear Industry by nature is expensive, and governed by many International regulations. You will not see much but I try to provide some information available in the public domain for the Iranian Industry.
And here are the basics. One of the important machines that enable the enrichment process is centrifuge. You need thousands of them to make enriched Uranium so the higher throughput for your machine the less of them you need. Iranian machines designed and built (100%) in-house started at IR-1 and now they are at IR-8. IR-9 is now in R&D stage.. That will brings Iran close with the 4 nuclear big guys in term of throughput of the enrichment.
















For my Pakistani friends..the IR-1 (first on the very left) is the P-1 that Iran obtained designs from Pakistan to start this Journey and now Iran is at IR-9..Composite multi rotor running on mag levitation bearings..

*Iran Arak IR-40 MWth heavy water Plutonium reactor 2013 operational (100% designed and built by Iran)*





*Iran Uranium dioxide & Zirconium Production Plant*




 


*The Iranian reactor core (with calandria)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

* Aselsan ASELPOD Nex gen Targeting Pod ....TURKEY ( only 7 countries in the world )*

ASELPOD will enable Fighter Jets to deploy laser-guided bombs by having the ASELPOD illuminate targets with a laser designator. The ASELPOD can also provide geo-location coordinates, which can be primed to INS/GPS precision-guided bombs


----------



## aziqbal

well done Iran keep enriching uranium 

you need it to protect yourself 

once you have nuclear device then you can bring US to the negotiating table and get good deal 

its only way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

aziqbal said:


> well done Iran keep enriching uranium
> 
> you need it to protect yourself
> 
> once you have nuclear device then you can bring US to the negotiating table and get good deal
> 
> its only way




if Iran develop Nuclear Weapon then Turkey , even Saudi Arabia will develop Nuclear Weapon too

Turks and Arabs never will allow The US to use İran for creating chaos in the region ( sunni muslim countries ) for İsraeli interests

Iran wants to develop Nuclear Weapon against Sunni Muslim Countries ( Turkey and Saudia Arabia ) not against The US and İsrael

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> if Iran develop Nuclear Weapon then Turkey , even Saudi Arabia will develop Nuclear Weapon too
> 
> Turks and Arabs never will allow The US to use İran for creating chaos in the region ( sunni muslim countries ) for İsraeli interests
> 
> Iran wants to develop Nuclear Weapon against Sunni Muslim Countries ( Turkey and Saudia Arabia ) not against The US and İsrael


Not sure i understand your reasoning...but any way..Pakistan is a Sunni majority state and already have the bomb....also no evidence iran program is military...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
 1


----------



## Muhammed45

Americans' report on Iranian made EMP weapons and the threat that it poses to US mainland. 








Did Iran just demonstrate they can take down the United States? | Secure the Grid


(Image source: The author superimposed the pomegranate symbol from the Iranian flag atop an image created for the Congressional EMP Commission depicting the area affected by a nuclear electromagnetic pulse detonated at various heights of burst over North America and centered on the United...




securethegrid.com




I Remember a report in a website talking about IRGC developing EMPs but suddenly it got deleted and became inaccessible. The Source was close to IRGC. Just to remind you that Iran has been working on EMPs for years now, a nasty surprise to Americans 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> Not sure i understand your reasoning...but any way..Pakistan is a Sunni majority state and already have the bomb....also no evidence iran program is military...



Pakistan has developed Nuclear Weapon against İndia ..... ( to protect balance of power )

Iran wants to develop Nuclear Weapon against Sunni Muslim Countries Turkey and Saudia Arabia .... ( to create chaos in the region )

I am saying again , if Iran develop Nuclear Weapon then Turkey and Saudi Arabia also will develop Nuclear Weapon to protect balance of power in the region


----------



## Muhammed45

MMM-E said:


> Pakistan has developed Nuclear Weapon against İndia ..... ( to protect balance of power )
> 
> Iran wants to develop Nuclear Weapon against Sunni Muslim Countries Turkey and Saudia Arabia .... ( to create chaos in the region )
> 
> I am saying again , if Iran develop Nuclear Weapon then Turkey and Saudi Arabia also will develop Nuclear Weapon to protect balance of power in the region


Turkey has a couple of nuclear warheads in incerlik airbase,which belongs to USA. This thread is not political, Otherwise i could explain Turkish role in the region in a way that an AKP boy like you deserves most. 

This is the opinion of noble Sunni cleric in Iraq, 








Iraq supports Iran in face of US pressures: Top Sunni Cleric


Iraq's head of endowment has said the Iraqi people will stand besides Iran in the face of inhumane, brutal sanctions imposed by the US.




iranpress.com




@aziqbal dear brother, don't allow American dogs influence your views on Iran. Our soldiers and allies were martyred while protecting Sunni families from ISIS and AlQaeda terror squads. Sunnis of Iraq completely support Iran out of their personal experience in the region, Syrian Sunnis also. Turkish supported Qaeda terrorists in no way represents Syrians and Iraqi Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Muhammed45 said:


> Turkey has a couple of nuclear warheads in incerlik airbase,which belongs to USA. This thread is not political, Otherwise i could explain Turkish role in the region in a way that an AKP boy like you deserves most.
> 
> This is the opinion of noble Sunni cleric in Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq supports Iran in face of US pressures: Top Sunni Cleric
> 
> 
> Iraq's head of endowment has said the Iraqi people will stand besides Iran in the face of inhumane, brutal sanctions imposed by the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aziqbal dear brother, don't allow American dogs influence your views on Iran. Our soldiers and allies were martyred while protecting Sunni families from ISIS and AlQaeda terror squads. Sunnis of Iraq completely support Iran out of their personal experience in the region, Syrian Sunnis also. Turkish supported Qaeda terrorists in no way represents Syrians and Iraqi Sunnis.



It's weird how Iran was one of America's best ally and then some idiot decided to ruin the relationship between them 2. 

I remember seeing Iran before the revolution , it's amazing but it didn't last long 

I just wish I Iran wasn't sanctioned


----------



## yavar

Iran "Shahbaz" Aircraft manufacturing factory 1933 & Planes
*



*
three type of aircraft produced at The time
هاوکر آداگز


https://imgur.com/Lndw6Rm

A_Hawker_Hind_of_Air_Force_of_Iran هاوکر هایند


https://imgur.com/ivo4Vrs

De_Havilland_Tiger_Moths_of_Air_Force_of_Iran د هاویلند تایگرمث


https://imgur.com/FI8hImS




https://imgur.com/g6udTIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Indos

SpaceMan18 said:


> It's weird how Iran was one of America's best ally and then some idiot decided to ruin the relationship between them 2.
> 
> I remember seeing Iran before the revolution , it's amazing but it didn't last long
> 
> I just wish I Iran wasn't sanctioned



The sanction is not that much by they way, the export and import are still huge, at least around 20 percent each, not different with Indonesia and even a bit higher. But yup, if there is no sanction Iran oil and gas exports will be much improved. India, as we speak, keep importing oil from Iran. Iran other products can still come to Indonesia and currently Iran post trade surplus with Indonesia. 















UNCTADstat - General Profile: Iran (Islamic Republic of)


Overview of key economic statistics. The statistical themes covered are: International trade, economic trends, foreign direct investment, external financial resources, population and labor force, information economy and maritime transport.



unctadstat.unctad.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Iran makes its own problem, they should lift oil subsidy to their people and their people must accept that since the price is too low. The oil subsidy can be allocated to productive program like infrastructure or improving their state owned industry. It is wrong to say that floating gasoline price will create inflation.

Just see Indonesia case, under SBY administration we hugely subsidize the gasoline price and the inflation rate is around 8 percent during his time (The inflation was huge since Asian Financial Crisis), while under Jokowi gasoline price is pretty much floating and inflation is down since 2015 into around 3 percent until 2019 and in 2020 it post record low, I dont remember the number but I think it is 2 percent. For information, Jokowi takes power since November 2014.

I can try to give reason on how the inflation can be decreased, but maybe in other time since it can make me write quite long. But the main reason is to make the price is not too sensitive anymore when the oil price is increasing, as in the old days price will be hiked by businesses (small, medium, large) as government hike gasoline price, but of course there should be tactic and also some time before the market can act like that.

For Indonesia the secret is that our state owned energy companies (Pertamina) that dominate the market start making high quality gasoline and the price is floated and the low quality one is still pegged at certain rate as usual. As Today car and motorcycle has different engine and it requires high quality gasoline, so people is forced to buy the high quality one in order not to make the engine broken if they use the low quality one......... 

So since gasoline price start depending on oil market, it can increase and decrease. Since it keeps changing so businesses then see the changing oil price as reality of life that should be accepted, like other commodity price fluctuation. It makes them not rush hiking their products every time the gasoline price increases. 

Any way we have plan to abolished that low quality gasoline soon, so there will be no subsidy anymore for gasoline inshaAllah. Despite so that type of gasoline is not much anymore, majority of people have migrated to buy high quality gasoline so the subsidy budget has been reduced significantly.

Our next policy is to reduce the subsidy for small gas tube for cooking by only giving subsidy to the poor. In Indonesia we have large and small gas tube while small gas tube is being subsidized since gov think only poor buy it. But as many people keep buying the small tube gas despite their economic condition is not poor so Gov want to abolish that policy while keep giving subsidy to the real poor people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> Pakistan has developed Nuclear Weapon against İndia ..... ( to protect balance of power )
> 
> Iran wants to develop Nuclear Weapon against Sunni Muslim Countries Turkey and Saudia Arabia .... ( to create chaos in the region )
> 
> I am saying again , if Iran develop Nuclear Weapon then Turkey and Saudi Arabia also will develop Nuclear Weapon to protect balance of power in the region


My dear friend "MMM-E" . There is nothing that makes me more happy than to see Turkey to develop her own Nuclear Bomb....It will be one more "Nuclear Country" that Israel has to worry about...Three nuclear powers of Pakistan,Iran and Turkey will ensure that no foreign power can interfere in this region and hopefully they will pack up and leave the region and let us all live in peace in this corner of the world.

*TO ALL: Please lets not make this thread "political". Many people read and get informed about Middle east Technology and Industry through this thread. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A second truly indigenous aircraft is taking shape in this region. It is a military jet trainer by Iran that is called "Yaseen".

There are several (6 or 7) military jet training aircraft that are currently in the market...Russian YAK-130, British Hawk, etc...The Chinese trainer is the most cost effective version in the field with a price tag of $9 million.

This Iranian trainer "yaseen" will be the most cost effective jet trainer in the world with a price tag of $6 million dollars (unofficial figure)....The aircraft has been in development for almost a decade (typical for a new aircraft) and is now going through its final flight tests and certification...
PS: _for those who are not familiar with the aircraft development the "Colour" of green on the body is to provide better visibility of stress points on the fuselage during flight tests and does corrosion protection also._













Yaseen uses two Iranian developed Turbo jet engine "Owj" and I have included a video of this engine being designed and built which is very informative for any Turbo Jet engine.






*Yaseen development team:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vizier

Recent Turkish space program can have very beneficial results for all of us. Especially if the investment is made in satellite development technology which Turkey has a lot of experience in and can generate returns to our economy as well by making Turkey build satellites for other countries.

Especailly the upcoming technology seems to be like the ion propulsion. It has promising results as a space propulsion system.






A satellite with air breathing ion engine with solar panels can generate indefinite amounts of power with no fuel problem supplying the fuel from the atmosphere for example. An orbiter vehicle for example can get the ions from our atmosphere to refuel and use it to go to Mars for example. get the fuel again from Mars atmosphere and return back to earth orbit. A nuclear plant combined to an ion engine can give enough speed-durability for interplanetary travel.








I think if we put artificial political rivalries aside we can build tremendous technologies that can compete with countres that are major players in space. Also in all other areas as well but this can be an example for other sectors as well. Be aware that our enemies do not want us to unite by any means and they invest on the differences to keep us apart to not to become a bigger problem against their hegemony.

For example Turkey can build the satellites / orbiter propeller devices with ion engines(or something else) , Iran with higher experience in rocketry can build reusable tesla style rockets for both launching satellites to orbit as well as planetary missions like landing - lifting off from moon(or mars) , Pakistan can build the nuclear engine providing power for the whole system (ion engine space propulsion, life support systems) . I think we can come up with great ideas if we put rivalry and chest thumping aside and focus on our competitive-comparative advantages and collaborate together and achieve greater results in much shorter time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

vizier said:


> Recent Turkish space program can have very beneficial results for all of us. Especially if the investment is made in satellite development technology which Turkey has a lot of experience in and can generate returns to our economy as well by making Turkey build satellites for other countries.
> 
> Especailly the upcoming technology seems to be like the ion propulsion. It has promising results as a space propulsion system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A satellite with air breathing ion engine with solar panels can generate indefinite amounts of power with no fuel problem supplying the fuel from the atmosphere for example. An orbiter vehicle for example can get the ions from our atmosphere to refuel and use it to go to Mars for example. get the fuel again from Mars atmosphere and return back to earth orbit. A nuclear plant combined to an ion engine can give enough speed-durability for interplanetary travel.
> 
> View attachment 718410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if we put artificial political rivalries aside we can build tremendous technologies that can compete with countres that are major players in space. Also in all other areas as well but this can be an example for other sectors as well. Be aware that our enemies do not want us to unite by any means and they invest on the differences to keep us apart to not to become a bigger problem against their hegemony.
> 
> For example Turkey can build the satellites / orbiter propeller devices with ion engines(or something else) , Iran with higher experience in rocketry can build reusable tesla style rockets for both launching satellites to orbit as well as planetary missions like landing - lifting off from moon(or mars) , Pakistan can build the nuclear engine providing power for the whole system (ion engine space propulsion, life support systems) . I think we can come up with great ideas if we put rivalry and chest thumping aside and focus on our competitive-comparative advantages and collaborate together and achieve greater results in much shorter time.


I am a big fan of cooperation especially in the space domain. The way I see this... it is always hard to justify space activities to ordinary citizen and the issue becomes even harder for the nations in this region due to availability of $$$ needed and space activities are not cheap...
I looked at the space programs of UAE, Turkey and Iran and all have different aims and all have a big component of "national Prestige" .
The Iranian program is aiming to have a year round manned space station and they are going for it in a serious way (they even made an animation about it to start planting the seeds into the younger generations). now instead of going it alone why not have multi nation Space station exclusively manned by the nations of the region. Each nation will have own designed, financed, built and launched *"Space module"* based on common architecture. This will create space activity platform for all of them for any further efforts. It is also easier to justify its expenditure to the nations.
If Americans and Russians could agree on this why not nations of this region..Change wars and endless weapon buys into something good for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vizier

aryobarzan said:


> I am a big fan of cooperation especially in the space domain. The way I see this... it is always hard to justify space activities to ordinary citizen and the issue becomes even harder for the nations in this region due to availability of $$$ needed and space activities are not cheap...
> I looked at the space programs of UAE, Turkey and Iran and all have different aims and all have a big component of "national Prestige" .
> The Iranian program is aiming to have a year round manned space station and they are going for it in a serious way (they even made an animation about it to start planting the seeds into the younger generations). now instead of going it alone why not have multi nation Space station exclusively manned by the nations of the region. Each nation will have own designed, financed, built and launched *"Space module"* based on common architecture. This will create space activity platform for all of them for any further efforts. It is also easier to justify its expenditure to the nations.
> If Americans and Russians could agree on this why not nations of this region..Change wars and endless weapon buys into something good for the people.




That is also possible. But as you said the main aim of many of the countries in the region lies still with having an upper hand against other and this is fueled by some foreign powers. If the aim is to overcome this and appeal to regional countries to join the project it needs to be planned in such a way that each nation putting a major input into the whole project instead of one player having major input and others smaller parts. Each nation corresponding to their comparative advantages can be planned to have a major component of input in terms of their specialization. For example Pakistan will provide where it specializes at like nuclear/electrical power plants and systems connected to it like life support, Turkey putting electronics communication systems and Iran launch platforms-capsules etc. Both costs can be shared and each nation would have a major input and higher experience gained from the common project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

vizier said:


> That is also possible. But as you said the main aim of many of the countries in the region lies still with having an upper hand against other and this is fueled by some foreign powers. If the aim is to overcome this and appeal to regional countries to join the project it needs to be planned in such a way that each nation putting a major input into the whole project instead of one player having major input and others smaller parts. Each nation corresponding to their comparative advantages can be planned to have a major component of input in terms of their specialization. For example Pakistan will provide where it specializes at like nuclear/electrical power plants and systems connected to it like life support, Turkey putting electronics communication systems and Iran launch platforms-capsules etc. Both costs can be shared and each nation would have a major input and higher experience gained from the common project.


As you said cooperation has to be in a way that does not give upper hand to any nation..A modular space station based on common architecture will provide exactly that:
Each module is designed by each nation...Each nation decides who will launch the module ( domestic SLV or ESA, Space x..India, Russia Japan..etc). 
Each module uses that nations Tech so no tech secrets are exposed.
They all use a common architecture they agree upon in advance..
So total freedom in terms of how you do it but all geared to create a common product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*CAOI: Iran to Make 100-Seat Passenger Planes*




CAOI: Iran to Make 100-Seat Passenger Planes | Farsnews Agency











“We have planned to build 70- and 100-seat aircrafts inside the country, and [in this regard] we signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with the Ministry of Defense to be able to use the country’s existing military capabilities for the construction of commercial aircrafts,” the official explained.

According to Dehqani Zanganeh, the mentioned MOU has been in fact a trilateral document signed among the Transport and Urban Development Ministry, the CAO, and the Defense Ministry for cooperation in the manufacturing of commercial aircrafts.

Another MOU will also be signed between the CAO and the country’s Advanced Aviation and Transportation Technology Development Headquarters in order to allow the two sides’ to use each other’s capabilities and capacities for realizing the construction of the airplanes, the official said.

Stating that the project for the production of the mentioned 100-seat aircraft is at the primary studies stage, the official said: “I recently visited the production center of these aircraft; significant progress has been achieved."

*“There are a lot of knowledge-based companies established in the country that have great potentials; Mapna, and another company are currently building gas turbines, and we are helping them to build aircraft engines,” he further said.*

Deehqani Zanganeh further noted that CAO is also pursuing a project for manufacturing flight simulators inside the country which would be constructed and installed in southern Kish Island.











Iran plans to build 100-seat passenger plane


TEHRAN – Head of Iran’s Civil Aviation Organization (CAO) Touraj Dehqani Zanganeh has said the country is planning to establish the production line for a 100-seat commercial passenger plane, Iran’s Civil Aviation Network News reported.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Muhammed45 said:


> Turkey has a couple of nuclear warheads in incerlik airbase,which belongs to USA. This thread is not political, Otherwise i could explain Turkish role in the region in a way that an AKP boy like you deserves most.
> 
> This is the opinion of noble Sunni cleric in Iraq,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq supports Iran in face of US pressures: Top Sunni Cleric
> 
> 
> Iraq's head of endowment has said the Iraqi people will stand besides Iran in the face of inhumane, brutal sanctions imposed by the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aziqbal dear brother, don't allow American dogs influence your views on Iran. Our soldiers and allies were martyred while protecting Sunni families from ISIS and AlQaeda terror squads. Sunnis of Iraq completely support Iran out of their personal experience in the region, Syrian Sunnis also. Turkish supported Qaeda terrorists in no way represents Syrians and Iraqi Sunnis.




Only Turkish Army fought against ISIS in Syria and İraq
on the other hand 40.000 shiite İraqi soldiers gave Mosul to 1.000 ISIS terroris without any conflict


Turkey joined the NATO against USSR ( Russia ) and Turkey hosts NATO Nuclear Weapons against Russia

Turkey and Azerbaijan never allowed The US-İsrael to use 35-40 millions of Turks in İran to create chaos in İran

but Americcan-Russian Dogs ( shia terrorists ASSAD , IRGC , HASHDI SHABI , HEZBOL ) killed hundreds of thousands of innocent Sunni Muslims in Syria

and İran created chaos in İraq , Syria , Lebanon , Yemen
İran always supported PKK terror organization against Turkey
İran always supported Armenia against Azerbaijan

and İran-The US backed Shiite İraqis and Anti American sunni İraqis are killing eachothers since 2003

We have seen traitor Kurds and shiite İraqis how welcomed invasion of İraq by The US and The UK

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Today I Present Iran's missile industry. 40 years ago Iran had "zero" indigenous missiles..today Iran is world's 4th missile country in the world in terms of technology and diversity of its arsenal. Iran's missiles all have in-house (100%) developed "liquid/solid" *fuels*, *Engines*, *navigational controls*, *metal/composite bodies* and *Thrust Vectoring controls (TVC)* when needed and various *re-entry warheads*.

The diversity of Iranian missiles range from massive ground to ground *Ballistics* to long range "*Air Defence*" and "*Air to ground*" and "*Air to Air*"and "*Anti armor*" etc..all designed and built in-house thanks to 40 years sanctions on military hardware sales to Iran...too many to list so I post few photos and a video that is very informative to watch.

















*Aerospace exhibition video*





*A typical warhead





Victim of one of these missiles..US global hawk (Tritron).after being reassembled*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

MMM-E said:


> Only Turkish Army fought against ISIS in Syria and İraq
> on the other hand 40.000 shiite İraqi soldiers gave Mosul to 1.000 ISIS terroris without any conflict
> 
> 
> Turkey joined the NATO against USSR ( Russia ) and Turkey hosts NATO Nuclear Weapons against Russia
> 
> Turkey and Azerbaijan never allowed The US-İsrael to use 35-40 millions of Turks in İran to create chaos in İran
> 
> but Americcan-Russian Dogs ( shia terrorists ASSAD , IRGC , HASHDI SHABI , HEZBOL ) killed hundreds of thousands of innocent Sunni Muslims in Syria
> 
> and İran created chaos in İraq , Syria , Lebanon , Yemen
> İran always supported PKK terror organization against Turkey
> İran always supported Armenia against Azerbaijan
> 
> and İran-The US backed Shiite İraqis and Anti American sunni İraqis are killing eachothers since 2003
> 
> We have seen traitor Kurds and shiite İraqis how welcomed invasion of İraq by The US and The UK


Bro, what you smoke must be a brilliant crap. So high you are. Btw, keep on with introducing Turkish made cutting edge hardwares, at least, in that section you make some sense. 


Simulators made in Iran
*Simulators*

F-4 Phantom Simulator[60]
Toufan or AH-1J assault helicopter simulator[61]



t




Shahed-278 and Bell-206 simulator – Under project Mansour Iran built 27 Bell-206 simulators in 2003.[62]
Bell 214 simulator – it was built under project Qader-3 and it had cost Iran 17 billion and 500 million rials.[62][63][64][65]
Submarine Simulator – Iran's "Tareq-class" submarine.[66]
F-5 Tiger simulator




Misagh rocket launcher simulator
Mig-29 Fulcrum simulator[67]
F-14 Tomcat simulator
Mirage F-1 simulator[68]
Hawk and Mersad air defense systems simulator[69]
Iran-140 full flight simulator (FFS)[70]
Iran-140 fix base flight simulator[71]
Fokker-100 fix base flight simulator[72]




SOCATA TB-21 Trinidad fix base flight simulator[73]




Emad simulator[74]
Ilyushin Il-76 simulator
Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

Sorry to our Iranian members for my post but this had to answered.



MMM-E said:


> Only Turkish Army fought against ISIS in Syria



And Turkish Army and Turkish Intelligence supported the FSA and other Al Qaeda allied terrorists to enter Syria and be logistically supplied with armaments, including chemical weapons.

In 2015 there was an Indian young man by name Mehdi Masroor Biswas who ran a Twitter account called Shami Witness which gave advise to terrorists who wanted to cross over the Turkey-Syria border on a certain day. This young fellow was caught by local police.



MMM-E said:


> Turkey joined the NATO against USSR ( Russia )



Why ?

And USSR was not just Russia.



MMM-E said:


> shia terrorists ASSAD



May Assad win. May Syria become even more socialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

MMM-E said:


> Only Turkish Army fought against ISIS in Syria and İraq
> on the other hand 40.000 shiite İraqi soldiers gave Mosul to 1.000 ISIS terroris without any conflict
> 
> 
> Turkey joined the NATO against USSR ( Russia ) and Turkey hosts NATO Nuclear Weapons against Russia
> 
> Turkey and Azerbaijan never allowed The US-İsrael to use 35-40 millions of Turks in İran to create chaos in İran
> 
> but Americcan-Russian Dogs ( shia terrorists ASSAD , IRGC , HASHDI SHABI , HEZBOL ) killed hundreds of thousands of innocent Sunni Muslims in Syria
> 
> and İran created chaos in İraq , Syria , Lebanon , Yemen
> İran always supported PKK terror organization against Turkey
> İran always supported Armenia against Azerbaijan
> 
> and İran-The US backed Shiite İraqis and Anti American sunni İraqis are killing eachothers since 2003
> 
> We have seen traitor Kurds and shiite İraqis how welcomed invasion of İraq by The US and The UK


First of all, Mosul is a Sunni majority city. Secondly, It's a well-established fact that Turkey and Qatar were two of the major sponsors of the ISIS and you were caught buying oil from them many times. Your government is currently supporting Al-Qaeda affiliated terrorists (HTS) there.

Turkey is in no place to use anyone in Iran. There are fewer than 20 million Turkic people in Iran (%16 to %20 of the Iranian population, many of them are hardcore Shia Muslims that dislike the secular Turkey), but there are more than 30 million Kurds in Turkey that Iran can mobilize them against Turkey at will. But we haven't done that yet, mainly because it isn't in our national interest at this point and Kurdish separatists attack our border troops as well.

See how Hamas and Hezbollah have challenged Israel for decades? Now imagine how 30 million Kurds in Turkey + Kurds in Iraq and Syria can fight against Turkey if Iran decides to arm them and then talk about interference in other countries. Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones.

And this is my last post to you on this thread because you're not worth more of my time. Honestly, it was too optimistic of @aryobarzan to open a thread like this. We already have a Made in Iran section and there's no need for one for the Muslim world as we all know that Muslims are too divided for a thread like this.


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN air to air Missile Project has been started by 2013 *

BOZDOGAN WVR : 25 km
GOKDOGAN BVR : 65 km 
AKDOGAN : RAMJET powered long range air to air missile ( under development )






only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Germany
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY 

GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )







BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures ) test firing


----------



## MMM-E

*High Quality Turkish Simulators were exported to The US


HAVELSAN T-129 Attack Helicopter Simulator










HAVELSAN Simulator for Turkish Airlines*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish automotive companies like TEMSA, Otokar and BMC are one of the world's largest van, bus and truck manufacturers




















Aselsan-TEMSA fully electric Bus .........( TURKEY's first indigenous fully electric Bus )* 








* TURKEY's first indigenous Tranway , Durmazlar Holding has won Tram transportation tender in Poland for12 Tram sets 






Turkish company OTOKAR won the tender for acquisition of 400 buses for the Bucharest Public Transport 






Turkish BOZANKAYA AŞ has sold 22 of 4-car Metro trains to Thailand which will be used in Bangkok City Green Line subway project 






Turkish KARSAN has exported 227 Citymood Buses to Rome ( Italy ) *





*
Turkish * *BOZANKAYA has exported SILEO S18 new generation Electric Buses to Hamburg and Aachen (Germany)* 






*Turkish BOZANKAYA has exported 16 Trams to Timisoara ( Romania ) 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I also have these data on simulator...I worked in simulator projects for few companies and Countries that make simulators have very high degree of technical expertise..
More full flight simulator "6 degree of freedom" simulators (D level) for Iranian operated aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish brands like Beko and Vestel are among the largest producers of consumer electronics and home appliances in Europe and in the Middle East

VESTEL City is the biggest factory in Europe and in the Middle East 1 million m2*




























*TURKEY*



In 2011 designed Mobil DR Systems and sold them abroad
In 2016 the Robotic X-Ray Device was designed and started production


*C-Arm System With Flat Panel Detectors*
*



*

* Double Detector DR Systems





DRX 30-d SERIES MOTORIZED MOBILE DR SYSTEMS 





DRX 3-d SERIES PORTABLE DR SYSTEMS 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish ASELSAN is among the few companies in the World that produce the lenses with high quality*


Lens systems domestically produced with a five-micron level tolerance by Turkish defense giant ASELSAN and used in several defense industry products have been exported to 8 countries worldwide

The lens systems, which are also crucial for the medical and aerospace industries, are becoming more sophisticated, with the ever-growing demand for the systems that provide an extremely high level of performance and accuracy without manufacturing errors










*High sensitivity Terahertz Imaging System*


Two passive Terahertz imaging systems, developed by TÜBİTAK MAM with no harmful effect on human health

Shopping centers, airports, subway stations, stadiums, such as providing security in public places, to prevent smuggling at the border and customs gates, or solutions that can create dangerous or illegitimate objects are needed


In indoor spaces, display of dangerous metal and non-metal objects hidden underneath clothes with 5 cm resolution from 6 m distance
In outdoor spaces, display of dangerous metal objects hidden underneath clothes with 3 cm resolution from 10 m distance
Some examples from displayable objects:
Weapons, pistols, rifles, knives, etc.
Live bomb, explosive mechanisms, etc.
Contrabands: Heroin/drugs, tobacco, cigarettes, meat, alcohol, liquid, live animal, etc


----------



## MMM-E

*HAVELSAN National 5G Communication Network ..... TURKEY*

National 5G Communication Network has performed 1000 identification per second 










Huawei has presented a special award to Turkish professor Dr. Erdal Arikan, the inventor of polar codes for 5G, in recognition of his outstanding contribution to the development of communications technology 












Huawei awards polar codes inventor for 5G innovation


Calling for increased focus on academia as the company increases its funding on basic research




www.telecomasia.net

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Time to look a bit in the past.. back in late 1970's Iran was exporting public transport vehicles to few middle east countries..The one that I remember was Egypt,... the Public Transport industry in Iran goes back 50 years ..here are few examples from few years back of what is produced in Iran for public transportation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

aryobarzan said:


> Time to look a bit in the past.. back in late 1970's Iran was exporting public transport vehicles to few middle east countries..The one that I remember was Egypt,... the Public Transport industry in Iran goes back 50 years ..here are few examples from few years back of what is produced in Iran for public transportation..
> View attachment 719139
> View attachment 719140
> View attachment 719141
> View attachment 719142
> View attachment 719148
> View attachment 719149



Iran Oghab Afshan Co. made Bus manufacturer Aryan & Parsian





Iran Tabriz Arisun Co .domestically production pickup Truck Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Here is an interesting creation that demonstrate people in Middle east are just as creative as anywhere else.

This is a pedestrian overpass over a major Highway connecting two parks in Tehran called "nature bridge" ..It is no ordinary overpass..it has seating places and small gardens and multi levels. and it is one of the largest in the world. It was designed by a young 20 something just graduated female student from a Tehran university (Leila Araghian and Alireza Behzadi). The design won international awards. Including the Popular Choice Prize for Highways & Bridges from the Architizer A+ Awards, a global architectural competition based in New York. The bridge also won the 2016 Aga Khan Award for Architecture[4] for its exemplary approach to an infrastructure project, "a breath of fresh air" according to the award jury.

Construction of the bridge started in 2010, using a total of 2000 tonnes of steel and 10000 cubic metres of concrete before it was finished in October 2014. Construction of the bridge over a large highway was described as a big challenge, with platforms and temporary tunnels built to ensure that nothing fell onto the road below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*ELECTRONIC WARFARE TECHNOLOGY ....... TURKEY



EHPOD Self Protection Jammer Pod for Fighter Jets*

ECM Systems to jam Radars
to protect Aircrafts from guided Missiles 
_



_


*Aselsan REDET Mobile Radar Electronic Support / Electronic Attack System*
_







_







*Aselsan MUKAS Communication Jamming and Deception Simulator*

Effective Electronic Attack in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
High sensitive and accurate Electronic Support in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
Remote controlled , unattended V/UHF jammers on the field 






*ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System for Warships* 








*ARES-2SC Electronic Warfare System for Submarines*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish UCAVs “Game-Changing " in Syria ,Libya and Azerbaijan*


The cutting-edge Drone’s AKINCI will be equipped with the locally made AESA Radar , 65 km GOKDOGAN air-to-air missiles and can launch several types of locally made ammo including 280 km SOM Cruise Missile





*during the conflict in Syria , Libya and Nagorno-Karabakh, Turkey has intensified Drone R & D including equipping them with artificial intelligence


AİR TO AİR CAPABILITY*

AKINCI UCAV will carry Air to Air Missiles for air defense capability to intercept Aircrafts , Attack Helicopters , UCAVs , even Cruise Missiles







*AIR-TO-GROUND ATTACK CAPABILITY

Good luck to Russian S200 , S300 , PANTSIR and BUK Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya

Turkish AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs to carry MAM-L , TEBER , KGK and KUZGUN join strike munition with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets



*


KUZGUN

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km














*TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this missile works is that the UCCAVs locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target

to hit even moving targets







*SEAD ROLE*

AKKINCI UCAVs will carry AESA Radar and 280 km SOM Cruise Missile to hit Air Defense Systems including S300 , SAMP-T , PATRIOT










SOM-C variant has anti-ship capability to hit even moving Warships

*SOM-C Air launched Anti ship Missile*

Warhead : 230 kg
Range : 280 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 0.94 mach
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_I know Egypt has a space program also and I received this news about what they are doing related to the space.. a 100% Egyptian designed and built Hi res camera which is suitable to operate in a space environment. I am hoping someone with more knowledge about Egyptian Space program and its aims will provide this thread with more information. I try to see if any photos are available.._

*Egypt Is Set To Get Its Very Own Camera On The International Space Station; Here’s Why This Matters!*
Egypt is set to be the first country in Africa and the Middle East to have a camera on the International Space Station (ISS). The ISS is a modular space station in low Earth orbit. It’s a collaborative, multinational project involving five participating space agencies: NASA, Russia’s Roscosmos, Japan’s JAXA, Europe’s ESA, and Canada’s CSA.
After winning the competition that was organized by the United Nations Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space (COPUOS), the Egyptian Space Agency has arranged to send a camera to the ISS, making it the first camera from the MENA region to get there! The competition involved a six-year program with two stages; first was about selecting the candidates and the second training them to live inside the ISS. So the first stage included testing the candidates’ psychological and mental health capabilities.
*The camera is also 100% Egyptian, with 13 local engineers and technicians having worked on it. With the installation of such a device, Egyptians will be able to get high-resolution satellite images that will help astronomers understand and reveal the secrets of our universe.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Here are some of the Iranian Military optical products (IR cams, night vision cams, Laser range finders, FLIR balls etc).I do not know much about them but they are heavily used in the Drones and Ground vehicles..The FLIR balls have been produced in Iran for over a decade and used in many of the drones .






















*This last one is an IR tracker on the nose of a missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*The rise of the Turkish Naval Industry*


Turkey’s Navy and Coast Guard forces operate more than 300 ships, with more than 230 built by military and civilian commercial shipyards from throughout the country


*State-of-the-art NATO compatibility*
As it has improved its shipbuilding capabilities over the decades, Turkey has also enhanced its technological sophistication. This includes the development of weapons and electronic warfare capabilities that are compatible with NATO standards and will enable Turkey to conduct network-centric warfare. The infrastructure to support these efforts has come from companies such as ASELSAN, Ayesaş, Meteksan, Havelsan, KOÇ Savunma, Tubitak MAM , Armelsan and STM

At the same time, Turkey has become a supplier of advanced military systems around the world. The Turkish defense industry has developed systems for combat management, naval mission management, platform level EMI-EMC analysis/tests, platform track management, torpedo and torpedo countermeasures, underwater acoustics and sonar, integrated combat, weapons and missiles, fire control, radar, navigation and platform management in an integrated manner

TURKEY has exported more than 130 military ships to nations that include Pakistan , İndia ,Malaysia, Georgia, Egypt, Indonesia, Qatar and Turkmenistan


*BAYRAKTAR class LST*

Displacement : 7254 tons
Lenght : 138.7 m
Range : 5000 nm
Speed : 14 knots

The ships can carry 350 persons, 20 Tanks and between 24 – 60 vehicles 






*Replenishment and Combat Support Ship*

Displacement: 22.000 tons
Lenght : 194 m
Speed : 24 knots 






*ADA class stealth Corvette*

Length : 99,5 m
Displacement : 2400 tons
Range : 3500 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 1 x 76 mm Oto Melera Super Rapid Gun ( 40 km )
-- 8 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 140 km )
-- 21 x RAM ( 9 km )
-- 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
-- 2 x 12,7 mm Aselsan STAMP Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter 











*ISTIF class stealth Frigate*

Length : 113m
Displacement : 3000 tons
Range : 6000 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Oto Melera Super Rapid Gun ( 40 km )
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 220+ km )
-- 64 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles ( 50 km )
-- 1 x 35mm CIWS
-- 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter 






*Submarine rescue mother Ship (MOSHIP)* 






*Seismic Vessel* 






*TUZLA class patrol Boat ..... 56 m* 






*DOST class offshore patrol Vessel .... 88 m* 







*ALTUNBAS Super Yacht



*


----------



## MMM-E

*State-of-the-art Turkish E/O Systems , Seekers , Cameras*







































*



*











*















*








*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Today we look at Iran's "Drone" Technology and how Iran became world's third drone power in the world after the United states and China in terms of Variety, Propulsion, stealth, and combat operation.

Three factors helped Iran.*.Early start* (early 1980's), *large funding* and the *intact capture of the US top secret RQ-170* and other foreign built drones (US predator, scan eagle, Israeli Hermes drones, etc).
Iran drones are so varied in type that I stopped counting at 30...this variety is in a large part because Iran uses drones in many ways that other countries uses air force assets for them.
One of the features of Iranian drone technology is that all (100%) are designed and built by the in-house components ranging from Propulsion (Prop cylinder engines to Jet engines and recently introduced Turbo fan engine ) to optical subsystems and communication subsystem. These technologies have proven field performance in places like Syria, Iraq, Yemen and their effects have been noted by many foreign military experts. Too numerous to place in here but there is a UAV thread in the Iranian section if you need more detailed info.































*Propulsion and some armaments designed for the armed drones.*


























While we are on the subject of drones.
*Unbelievable Photo (real not photoshopped) from a Target drone camera before being hit by an Iranian AD missile..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> Iran Oghab Afshan Co. made Bus manufacturer Aryan & Parsian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Tabriz Arisun Co .domestically production pickup Truck Engine



شرکت تولید موتورهای دیزل ایران / تولید موتور های کامیون 


https://www.idem.ir/fa/


Iran Diesel Engine Manufacturing Company (IDEM) domestically manufacturing of diesel Truck engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY was become one of 4 Drone Super Power in the World .... ( The US , İsrael , Turkey and China )*


Turkey is number 1 in the world who used Bayraktar TB-2 and ANKA-S Drones as actively to destroy Air Defense Systems like S300 , BUK , PANTSIR , also Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , etc in Syria , Libya and Azerbaijan

*Only Turkish UCAVs did it in the World*



and Now Turkish Drones AKSUNGUR and AKINCI to able using Cruise Missiles and Air to air Missiles , also guided Bombs and supersonic Missiles ....... ( *İranian UCAVs can not carry Cruise Missiles *)













*AİR TO AİR CAPABILITY*

25 km BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
65 km GOKDOGAN air to air Missile

AKINCI UCAV will carry Air to Air Missiles for air defense capability to intercept Aircrafts , Attack Helicopters , UCAVs , even Cruise Missiles







*AIR-TO-GROUND ATTACK CAPABILITY


TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

to hit even moving targets







*KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km












AKINCI UCAV to carry SOM Cruise Missile to hit even S300 , PATRIOT Air Defense Systems
also SOM-C variant has anti-ship capability to hit even moving Warships

*SOM-C Air launched Anti ship Missile*

Warhead : 230 kg
Range : 280 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 0.94 mach
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )










*Turkish TEI PD-170 Engine for ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs



*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish BMC POWER has developed diesel Engines to use on 8x8 Vehicles , Trucks and Howitzers*

-- 400 hp VURAN diesel Engine
-- 600 hp AZRA diesel Engine
-- 1.000 hp UTKU diesel Engine

and 1.500 hp BATU diesel Engine for ALTAY Tank ( under development )
































*TULOMSAS TLM6 1.000 hp diesel Engine for national Locomotive




*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Electric and Unmanned T629 Attack Helicopter was viewed for the first time yesterday at Turkish Aerospace facilities*


It is believed that the unmanned and electric T629 Attack Helicopter will be especially useful for the Turkish Navy. 
It is expected that the Turkish Navy, which needs a Helicopter platform for the TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship













Unmanned Attack Helicopter From Turkish Aerospace | Turkish Defence News


The Unmanned T629 Attack Helicopter was viewed for the first time today at Turkish Aerospace facilities. The helicopter will have different configurations.




www.turkishdefencenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish long range (friend or foe) Identification System*

Aselsan IFF Mod5/S long range (friend or foe) Identification System ... ( only 4 countries in NATO and 7 countries in the World )

-- Long range operability ( 250 nm / 463 km )
-- Lethal interrogation capability

Long Range IFF Mod 5/S interrogator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A view of production line for heavy construction equipment made by in Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's Naval ship building:*
Due to four decades of sanctions on the purchase of military products and as a byproduct of not having access to the international naval shipbuilding centers Iran has developed one of the most extensive naval shipbuilding industries in the region. Two massive shipyards were planned. The first shipyard is in the Caspian sea and serves the northern fleet and an even bigger shipyard on the shores of the Persian gulf is tasked with the design and manufacture of the naval assets for the southern fleet.

Iranian shipyards have produced naval assets ranging from armed fast attack boats ,Frigates, supply ships,Hower crafts, Floating forward operating bases,,Submarines of various tonnage, torpedos and underground supercavitating missiles.

*Here are some of the Surface products designed built and made operational in Iran*:
*Moje class frigate* :Two deployd and several newer versions under construction in northern and southerns shipyards




















*Hower crafts of various size.

Floating Operation and supply base. MAKRAN and ROUDAKI.:











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's Naval ship building (subsurface):*

Here are some of the subsurface products designed built and made operational in Iran.
*Midget sub (Ghadir) Largest fleet of Midget subs in the world.



:





Fateh sub: (one deployed two under construction with AIP)















Fateh interior and torpedos made in Iran:






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GWXP

MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY was become one of 4 Drone Super Power in the World .... ( The US , İsrael , Turkey and China )*
> 
> 
> Turkey is number 1 in the world who used Bayraktar TB-2 and ANKA-S Drones as actively to destroy Air Defense Systems like S300 , BUK , PANTSIR , also Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , etc in Syria , Libya and Azerbaijan
> 
> *Only Turkish UCAVs did it in the World*
> 
> 
> 
> and Now Turkish Drones AKSUNGUR and AKINCI to able using Cruise Missiles and Air to air Missiles , also guided Bombs and supersonic Missiles ....... ( *İranian UCAVs can not carry Cruise Missiles *)
> 
> View attachment 720077
> 
> View attachment 720078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AİR TO AİR CAPABILITY*
> 
> 25 km BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
> 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air Missile
> 
> AKINCI UCAV will carry Air to Air Missiles for air defense capability to intercept Aircrafts , Attack Helicopters , UCAVs , even Cruise Missiles
> View attachment 720079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AIR-TO-GROUND ATTACK CAPABILITY
> 
> 
> TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*
> 
> Weight : 210 kg
> Warhead : 50 kg
> Range : 70 km
> 
> to hit even moving targets
> View attachment 720080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*
> 
> Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
> GPS, INS Guidance
> Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
> Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
> Weight : 100 kg
> Warhead : 25-60 kg
> Range : 74-110 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKINCI UCAV to carry SOM Cruise Missile to hit even S300 , PATRIOT Air Defense Systems
> also SOM-C variant has anti-ship capability to hit even moving Warships
> 
> *SOM-C Air launched Anti ship Missile*
> 
> Warhead : 230 kg
> Range : 280 km
> Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
> Seeker : IIR
> Speed : 0.94 mach
> Network enabled capability : YES
> 
> -- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
> View attachment 720081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish TEI PD-170 Engine for ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs
> View attachment 720096
> *


You can compare Turkish defence industry with Iran's defence industry

In this video you can see *ALL* Iranian defence industry achievements.





In my opinion at this moment Turkey is behind Iran when it comes to *medium and long-range air defence systems, SLVs, liquid and solid fuel ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and uranium enrichment technologies....(Turkish APCs and IFVs are great though)*

@Beny Karachun This video shows that Israel is also behind Iran when it comes to military industry, so Iran is #1 in the Middle East and entire Muslim world

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

GWXP said:


> In my opinion at this moment Turkey is behind Iran when it comes to *medium and long-range air defence systems, SLVs, liquid and solid fuel ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and uranium enrichment technologies....(Turkish APCs and IFVs are great though)*



*Yes as of 2021 , Turkey is behind İran when it comes to long range Air Defense System , Ballistic Missiles *


Turkish SIPER long range high altitude Air Defense System and 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radar will be ready by 2023

also Turkey develops Anti Ballistic Missile Defense System in 5 years

about Cruise Missile = Turkish SOM air launched networked stealth Cruise Missile is one of the best in the World ..... *and İran has no this capability*

İran has land based long range strategic Cruise Missile ......... 800-1400 km Turkish land-naval based long range strategic Cruise Missile GEZGIN is under development

also Turkey doesnt show its Ballistic Missile technology and Turkey has already developed its own liquid , hybrid fuel Engines for Satellite Launch System Projects



*on the other hand , İran is behind Turkey when it comes to Land platforms , UCAVs , Helicopters , Electronic Warfare Systems , Electronics , GaN based AESA Radars , Airborne stand of Jammer , Air to Air Missiles , Anti Tank Missiles , guided MLRS , long range guided Bombs and ammunitions , air launched Cruise Missile , network enabled Weapons , Anti ship Missile , Centric Warfare capability ,Cooperative Engagement Capability , Satellites , High energy LASER Weapons , Hypersonic Electromagnetic Railguns , Unmanned Systems , Soft-Hard kill self protection Systems , Naval Industry *



Turkey has its own agenda with over 700 military projects until 2030 to become global Defense Industry as like The UK , France

İran not even close

*İranian weapons have NO world class high quality without any international certificate
but Turkish weapons have world class - NATO standart high quality with international certificate* 

*



*


----------



## MMM-E

*5th generation Anti Tank Missiles in the World*

-- OMTAS Turkey
-- MMP France
-- SPIKE-TM İsrael



*OMTAS Anti Tank Guided Missile .... TURKEY*

Imaging Infrared Seeker with Automatic Target Tracker
Tandem Warhead efective against all types of heavy armored Vehicles
Day & Night and All Weather Operational Capabilities
Effective Against Stationary and Moving Targets
Lock On Before Launch / Lock on After Launch
Fire and Forget / Fire and Update Operating Modes
Setting Coordinates of the Target on Launcher Unit
Firing Behind Covers
Switching Targets
Hit Point Update on Target
Network enabled capability
Indoor and Outdoor Type Simulators
Modular Design of the Launcher Unit
Modular Design of the Launch Unit Enables Sight Unit to be Used as a Stand Alone Unit

Range : 200 – 4000 m
Diameter of the Missile : 160 mm
Weight of the Missile : 35 kg
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR), Uncooled Type
Sight Unit on the Launcher Unit : TV/Termal Camera
Attack Modes : Direct and Top Attacks
Operating Altitude : -300 and +3000 m


----------



## MMM-E

*State of the art Turkish technology for Naval Platforms ... ( only a few Countries in the World ) 



Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System for Cooperative Engagment Capabiliy*







*66 km Aselsan ALPER Naval LPI Radar* 






*150km Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar






450km Aselsan CAFRAD Naval AESA Radar







GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS






ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

Diameter : 350 mm
Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF +IIR for land attack capability
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries 






*AKYA heavyweight Torpedo*






*Aselsan TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System *

The most effective defense against torpedo threats for submarines and ships is provided by a combination of soft-kill and hard-kill methods

ASELSAN produced TORK hard-kill torpedo countermeasure system 

It can cooperate with ZARGANA and HIZIR soft-kill torpedo countermeasure systems in order to maximize defense capability against torpedo threats 






*ZARGANA and HIZIR torpedo countermeasure systems* 










*Aselsan HIZIR Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar* 





*Aselsan ASIST Submarine Intercept Sonar System* 





*YAKAMOS-2020 - Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System 



*








*AYESAS New Generation Operator Console (ADVENT)* *to be used on Warships*






*HAVELSAN Submarine Information Distribution System *











*ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System for Warships* 






* Aselsan ARES2SC Submarine Radar ESM System *


----------



## GWXP

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has its own agenda with over 700 military projects until 2030 to become global Defense Industry as like The UK , France
> 
> İran not even close
> 
> *İranian weapons have NO world class high quality without any international certificate
> but Turkish weapons have world class - NATO standart high quality with international certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*You say Turkey is more advanced than Iran, BUT unlike Iran, many Turkish military programs rely on components supplied by foreign countries....*

Example:

*1) Turkey in talks with South Korea to salvage Altay tank program*

_" This program has faced major delays due to failed access to significant components like the engine, transmission and armor ".....

"According to a source with knowledge of the Altay program, BMC has been in talks with Hyundai Rotem to solve problems surrounding missing foreign technology for the Altay,".....

“We are hoping our talks will eventually sort out the problems regarding the power pack — the engine and transmission"

"Turkey had hoped to power the Altay with the German MTU engine and RENK transmission, but talks with German manufacturers over the past couple of years failed due to a federal arms embargo on Turkey"....._
*








Turkey in talks with South Korea to salvage Altay tank program


A source with knowledge of Turkey's Altay program has told Defense News that the country is negotiating with a South Korean firm in an attempt to recover the struggling project.




www.defensenews.com





2) Canadian block on drone parts shows Turkey’s defense industry still not independent*

_"Most Turkish “national” systems depend on various degrees of foreign input, often including critical parts only available abroad. The T129, an “indigenous” attack helicopter, is a Turkish variant of the Italian-British AgustaWestland A129 Mangusta chopper. Turkey’s local industry has no engine technology."

"The “national” new generation tank Altay is facing major delays, due to the lack of a foreign engine and transmission system."

"Even Turkey’s biggest success in the past few years, a locally-built drone known as the Bayraktar TB-2, features critical foreign parts"

"Canadian subsidiary of U.S. defense giant L3Harris, is one of the world’s leading producers and exporters of electro-optical/infra-red (EO/IR) imaging and targeting sensor systems — both of which are featured on the Bayraktar drones."

“If the exports of these sensors were completely halted, then Turkey would not have the sensors necessary to conduct modern airstrikes.”

“This [the suspension of Canadian supplies] may cause disruption in the production line,”_

*








Canadian block on drone parts shows Turkey’s defense industry still not independent


Despite major efforts in the last decade, Turkey still requires the import of key technologies for its homegrown defense articles.




www.defensenews.com





3) Ukraine to supply engine for Turkey’s next-gen cruise missile (Gezgin)









Ukraine to supply engine for Turkey’s next-gen cruise missile: local media


Contracts have been signed between a Ukrainian engine developer, Ivchenko-Progress, and several suppliers for parts of the AI-35 engines that are expected...




www.dailysabah.com





4) Turkey tests combat drone with Ukrainian-made engine (AKINCI)








Turkey tests combat drone with Ukrainian-made engine


Turkey conducted another test of the Akinci unmanned aerial vehicle with a Ukrainian-made engine, announced Baykar’s technical director on Twitter. "The drone successfully made a fully autonomous landing and take-off in a remote area where there is no ground control station," the statement...




uawire.org





For AKINCI TİHA, 12 Engines were supplied from Ukraine








For AKINCI TİHA, 12 Engines were supplied from Ukraine


12 Motors From AKINCI TİHA were supplied from Ukraine | 12 engines designed to be used in AKINCI Offensive Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (TİHA) designed by Baykar Defense engineers.




www.raillynews.com




*

On the other hand, Iran, being under sanctions has no luxury of buying foreign engines and components for its military systems

*Iranian UAVs, tanks and cruise missiles use DOMESTIC engines and other components...*

Most of the Turkish military projects you showed in your video are *FUTURE PLANS or are projects under development

But Iran has military projects under development as well*

Example:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

GWXP said:


> You say Turkey is more advanced than Iran, BUT unlike Iran, many Turkish military programs rely on components supplied by foreign countries



There are over 700 Turkish Military protects and You are talking about only Engines for ALTAY Tank , AKINCI UCAV and GEZGIN Cruise Missile

even American and İsraeli UCAVs uses foreign Engine
Turkey has engine projects for ALTAY Tank , AKINCI UCAV and GEZGIN Cruise Missile



İran has no technology to develop even world class high quality electronics for Weapons
and İranian copied weapons from outdated American and Soviet technology and there is no high quality international certificate 

even all İranian Missiles were copied from N.Korean , Chinese and Ukranian Missile technology

so İran is not military power to match with Turkey and İsrael in the region .... not even close
but İran is far better than Arab World ( S.Arabia , Egypt , The Uae )


----------



## MMM-E

*btw Turkey has developed its own E/O System to replace Canadian E/O System ... ( problem is solved )*

now even Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV uses indigenous E/O System










ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs uses indigenous Engine
TEI PD-170 Turboprob Engines delivered to Turkish Aerospace Industries to power ANKA and AKSUNGUR UCAVs











Turkey has developed TEI-TS1400 turboshaft gas turbine engine for the T625 multirole Helicopter and T629 Attack Helicopter

and the core technology of this Engine will also form the basis for turboprob , turbofan engines needed for the TF-X 5th-gen Fighter Jet , HURJET trainer Jet , HURKUS trainer Aircraft , AKINCI UCAV , MIUS stealth UCAV and GEZGIN long range strategic Cruise Missile


----------



## yavar

Iran DESA Co. domestically produced Heavy turbo Diesel engine 1300HP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

aryobarzan said:


> A view of production line for heavy construction equipment made by in Iran .
> 
> View attachment 720124
> View attachment 720125
> View attachment 720126






Iran made FORUSE UZ 1020 skid steer loaders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran ICI Co. domestically made 1000 kwh Sea vessel diesel engine ساخت موتور ديزل سنگين دريايي ايران




Iran Investment Casting Industries company (شركت صنايع ريخته گري ايران) 
official website http://www.ici-ir.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*High quality Turkish heavy Construction Equipments *
Turkish company HİDROMEK is one of the world's well-known construction equipment manufacturers whose machines are working in more than 100 countries on 6 continents around the world, establishing HİDROMEK WEST in Spain, HİDROMEK RUS in Russia, HİDROMEK CE in Thailand and HİDROMEK JAPAN in Japan to carry out the authorized dealer management, sales and after-sales services 

HIDROMEK






































*NO COMPARE WİTH OTHERS ....... Turkish high Quality rules*


















*Hidromek HICON 7W Electric Urban Excavator*

The HICON 7W is a 100%-electric smart and eco-friendly excavator designed specifically for use in cities
HİDROMEK is currently the recipient of a total of 20 internationally prestigious design awards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I think both Iran and Turkey should be congratulated for achieving so much towards domestic industries...Generally speaking both countries have solid technical and industrial foundations to progress in any direction they choose.
Turkish Industry is export oriented while Iranian Industry is more focused on satisfying the domestic markets due to the effects of 40 years of economic blockade of this nation...If Turkish products use more of the foreign components it is not a technical issue but rather an economical calculation. If you can source a component externally to use in your product then why do U want to produce it inside (It is not cheap to produce everything). So naturally there are differences between these two nations and what they produce.

Having said that and after viewing all the products and looking from a higher elevation I have noticed few major differences. And these differences have nothing to do with technical capabilities of any of the two nation and are simply there because the location of these two nations what priorities they have.
There are Industries that Iran has which are more or less non-existent or in a very low demand in Turkey. One is *"OIL industry"* and the second one is the* "Nuclear industry ". *Turkey does not have huge oil and gas reserves and as such does not need an oil industry. On the other hand Iran has spent billions of dollar to develop an in house oil and gas industrial capability. With respect to nuclear side, Turkey is a NATO member and covered under nuclear umbrella . Iran on the other hand has developed her nuclear industry at enormous costs (more that $100 billion) to ensure her safety and also produce cheap fuel and electricity.
Turkish "tourist" industry is more developed than Iran. The situation will remain unchanged until Iran's economic blockade is terminated and foreign tourists will once again visit this ancient land the way they did 40 years ago.
So overall no winners and no losers just two nations using what they have to develop and progress and they are doing a great job.

Now back to the job ..my next target: Auto Industry coming up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GWXP

aryobarzan said:


> If Turkish products use more of the foreign components it is not a technical issue but rather an economical calculation. If you can source a component externally to use in your product then why do U want to produce it inside


Engine--is the most complex and critical component of any military system...Developing engines is extremely difficult and the reason why some countries import them is because of *technological issues* rather than economic calculations.

Refusal of Germany to sell tank engines to Turkey due to Conflict in Syria and France's refusal to sell military technology to Turkey due to disagreements in the Eastern Mediterranean and Canada's refusal to sell E/O systems shows that *self-sufficiency of defence industry is more important for national security than any economic calculations. *

Turkey at this moment is behind Iran when it comes to large solid and liquid fuel rocket engines, long-range air defence systems and small turbofan engines for cruise missiles....Also Iran has Jahesh-700 turbofan engine and is working on IR-9 uranium enrichment centrifuge

But in some other fields Turkey is superior.

Also since Turkey has a large budget, large number of engineers and scientists we can expect that Turkey will close the gap in the near future.

Both countries have military projects under development until 2030

BTW Iran is working on cryogenic rocket engine---only 6 countries in the world operate cryogenic rocket engines

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sina-1

MMM-E said:


> İran is behind Turkey *when it comes to Land platforms , UCAVs , Helicopters , Electronic Warfare Systems , Electronics , GaN based AESA Radars , Airborne stand of Jammer , Air to Air Missiles , Anti Tank Missiles , guided MLRS , long range guided Bombs and ammunitions , air launched Cruise Missile , network enabled Weapons , Anti ship Missile , Centric Warfare capability ,Cooperative Engagement Capability , Satellites , High energy LASER Weapons , Hypersonic Electromagnetic Railguns , Unmanned Systems , Soft-Hard kill self protection Systems , Naval Industry *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Turkey develops high quality NATO standart Military projects to replace American and German Weapons which are the best in the World

Turkish Weapons have same high quality to compare with American and German Weapons , therefore every Turkish military project takes 7 years to become one of the best in the World




*Turkiye to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology*

Turkey will be one of the few countries that could conduct scientific activities with a national and authentic hybrid rocket on the Moon by 2028 

The Moon Program will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies



ROKETSAN _ Space sounding Rocket 130km Altitude Test in 2018










The Micro-Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkiye to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit. (400 km altitude ) plans to be completed by 2025. it would be completed much sooner

and 1.5 ton satellites being able to be launched above 700km orbit is on the road map of TUA
*



*











With around 11,5m length and aprox 1,35m diameter two stage solid propellant Ballistic Missile, Turkey can reach more than 2.200 km

Chinese Df-21: 10,7m length and 1,4m diameter. With 600kg warhead, this missile can reach 2.200 km

Df-26: 14m Length and 1,4m diameter. With 1800kg warhead, this missile can reach 3.000km and 1200kg warhead- 4.000km.




DeltaV hybrid rocket Engine






ROKETSAN carbon filament Engine housing with flexible nozzle













also Turkey has developed and produced several critical subsystems such as 

-- high-resolution space camera
-- new generation flight computer and software
-- electric thruster engine
-- steerable antenna
-- reaction wheel
-- star camera, and sun sensor for national Satellites .. ( only a few countries in the world ) 

*TUBITAK high-resolution space Camera






TUBITAK Rubidium atomic clock for use in national positioning Satellites and started to work on the development of an optically based Strontium atomic clock



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan STR Weapon Locating Long Range Radar*

National origin : *TURKEY*
• Active Electronically Scanning Array (AESA)
• Solid State Power Amplifier
• Digital Beam Forming
• High Performance Signal-Data Processing and Recording infrastructure
• Complex Signal and Data Processing algorithms

• Operating Frequency : S Band
• Instrumented Range : 100 km
• Target classification
• Mortar/Artillery/Rocket

ASELSAN Weapon Locating Radar detects enemy mortars, artilleries, and rocket launchers and accurately calculates point of impact and point of origin using state of the art technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Syrian Regime , IRGC , Hezbollah are dreaming about attacking Idlib again*


but Turkish Defense İndustry to beat Syrian Regime , IRGC , Hezbollah in Idlib

Turkish Armed Forces can hit all Syrian-İranian military targets in Idlib , even without Airforce F-16 Fighter Jets

Nobody can match with the Turkish Armed Forces in Idlib ... because of İdlib is only 30km away from Turkish border and all military targets are in range of Turkish Missiles in İdlib


*after the Assad Regime attack on Turkish Forces in Idlib 27.02.2020 Turkish Armed Forces killed 3.322 Assad Regime militia including 6 generals and Iran backed militias*

also Turkish Armed Forces destroyed

-- 3 UAVs
-- 2 SU-24 Fighter Jets
-- 1 L-39 Aircraft
-- 8 Helicopters
-- 8 Air Defense Systems
-- 155 Tanks
-- 51 Howitzers
-- 52 MLRS
-- 29 AFVs
-- 68 Military Vehicles
-- 15 Anti Tank Weapons
-- 36 Pick-up mounted anti aircraft guns
-- 49 Ammunition Trucks
-- 10 Ammunition Storage
-- 2 Missile Systems



*Turkey has one of 5 top strongest Army in the World with high technology , fire power , well trained personel and real conflict experience 

TURKISH DEFENSE INDUSTRY



1)* *Roketsan T-122 / TRG-122 guided MLRS*

Diameter : 122 mm
Maximum Range : 40 km
Warhead Weight : 18,5 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 30 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS)







*2)* *TRG-300 TIGER guided MLRS*

Diameter : 300 mm
Maximum Range : 120 km
Warhead Weight : 105 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 70 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)






*3)* *Roketsan J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 600 mm
Maximum Range : 150 km






*4) Roketsan KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 610 mm
Maximum Range : 280 km
Warhead Weight : 470 kg
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)







*5)* *TRLG-230 laser guided ground to ground supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target





to hit even moving targets







*6)* *Good luck to Syrian S200 and S300 Air Defense Systems*

soon ATMACA ground to ground Cruise Missile will be in service for Turkish Army

Range : 250 km
Warhead : 250 kg
Guidance : INS , GPS , Datalink
Seeker : RF+IIR







*7) 1.500 km Turkish KARGU anti radiation Drone to replace 500 km Israeli HARPY Drones in Turkish Army

Atmaca Flir 





TEI PG-50 Engine 







Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets and AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAVs can hit military targets in İdlib from Turkish Airspace


Miniature Bomb*
F-16 will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie ( Air bases , Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , etc )

Weight : 170 kg
Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs
Range : 100 km










*KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km









*KGK guided Bomb*

Range : 110 km






*SOM Air launched Cruise Missile*

Warhead : 230 kg
Range : 280 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 0.94 mach










*Turkish UCAVS Bayraktar TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI are ready to destroy all enemy military targets in Idlib*






















*AIR DEFENSE CAPABILITY*

Turkey deployed Air Defense Systems in Idlib to protect Turkish Forces


*SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 6 km
Altitude : 4+ km
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR)






*HISAR Air Defense Systems*

Range : 15 km - 25+ km
Altitude : 10 km - 15 km
Guidance : Midcourse Guidance with INS and Data Link
Seeker : Terminal Guadiance with Imaging Infrared Seeker






*Aselsan KORAL Mobile Radar Electronic Warfare System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> *Syrian Regime , IRGC , Hezbollah are dreaming about attacking Idlib again*
> 
> 
> but Turkish Defense İndustry to beat Syrian Regime , IRGC , Hezbollah in Idlib
> 
> Turkish Armed Forces can hit all Syrian-İranian military targets in Idlib , even without Airforce F-16 Fighter Jets
> 
> Nobody can match with the Turkish Armed Forces in Idlib ... because of İdlib is only 30km away from Turkish border and all military targets are in range of Turkish Missiles in İdlib
> 
> 
> *after the Assad Regime attack on Turkish Forces in Idlib 27.02.2020 Turkish Armed Forces killed 3.322 Assad Regime militia including 6 generals and Iran backed militias*
> 
> also Turkish Armed Forces destroyed
> 
> -- 3 UAVs
> -- 2 SU-24 Fighter Jets
> -- 1 L-39 Aircraft
> -- 8 Helicopters
> -- 8 Air Defense Systems
> -- 155 Tanks
> -- 51 Howitzers
> -- 52 MLRS
> -- 29 AFVs
> -- 68 Military Vehicles
> -- 15 Anti Tank Weapons
> -- 36 Pick-up mounted anti aircraft guns
> -- 49 Ammunition Trucks
> -- 10 Ammunition Storage
> -- 2 Missile Systems
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey has one of 5 top strongest Army in the World with high technology , fire power , well trained personel and real conflict experience
> 
> TURKISH DEFENSE INDUSTRY
> 
> 
> 
> 1)* *Roketsan T-122 / TRG-122 guided MLRS*
> 
> Diameter : 122 mm
> Maximum Range : 40 km
> Warhead Weight : 18,5 kg
> Warhead Effective Radius : 30 m
> Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS)
> View attachment 720555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)* *TRG-300 TIGER guided MLRS*
> 
> Diameter : 300 mm
> Maximum Range : 120 km
> Warhead Weight : 105 kg
> Warhead Effective Radius : 70 m
> Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)
> View attachment 720557
> 
> 
> 
> *3)* *Roketsan J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile*
> 
> Diameter : 600 mm
> Maximum Range : 150 km
> View attachment 720558
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Roketsan KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile*
> 
> Diameter : 610 mm
> Maximum Range : 280 km
> Warhead Weight : 470 kg
> Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)
> View attachment 720561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5)* *TRLG-230 laser guided ground to ground supersonic Missile*
> 
> Weight : 210 kg
> Warhead : 50 kg
> Range : 70 km
> 
> The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to hit even moving targets
> View attachment 720547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6)* *Good luck to Syrian S200 and S300 Air Defense Systems*
> 
> soon ATMACA ground to ground Cruise Missile will be in service for Turkish Army
> 
> Range : 250 km
> Warhead : 250 kg
> Guidance : INS , GPS , Datalink
> Seeker : RF+IIR
> View attachment 720548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) 1.500 km Turkish KARGU anti radiation Drone to replace 500 km Israeli HARPY Drones in Turkish Army
> 
> Atmaca Flir
> View attachment 720549
> 
> 
> TEI PG-50 Engine
> View attachment 720550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish F-16 Fighter Jets and AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAVs can hit military targets in İdlib from Turkish Airspace
> 
> 
> Miniature Bomb*
> F-16 will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie ( Air bases , Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , etc )
> 
> Weight : 170 kg
> Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs
> Range : 100 km
> View attachment 720551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*
> 
> Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
> GPS, INS Guidance
> Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
> Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
> Weight : 100 kg
> Warhead : 25-60 kg
> Range : 74-110 km
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720566
> 
> 
> 
> *KGK guided Bomb*
> 
> Range : 110 km
> View attachment 720577
> 
> 
> 
> *SOM Air launched Cruise Missile*
> 
> Warhead : 230 kg
> Range : 280 km
> Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
> Seeker : IIR
> Speed : 0.94 mach
> 
> View attachment 720562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish UCAVS Bayraktar TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI are ready to destroy all enemy military targets in Idlib*
> View attachment 720554
> 
> View attachment 720559
> 
> View attachment 720575
> 
> View attachment 720564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AIR DEFENSE CAPABILITY*
> 
> Turkey deployed Air Defense Systems in Idlib to protect Turkish Forces
> 
> 
> *SUNGUR MANPADS*
> 
> Range : 6 km
> Altitude : 4+ km
> Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HISAR Air Defense Systems*
> 
> Range : 15 km - 25+ km
> Altitude : 10 km - 15 km
> Guidance : Midcourse Guidance with INS and Data Link
> Seeker : Terminal Guadiance with Imaging Infrared Seeker
> View attachment 720563
> 
> 
> 
> *Aselsan KORAL Mobile Radar Electronic Warfare System*
> View attachment 720571


My friend we are all very impressed with Turkish military hardware..can we go back and keep this thread a Tech thread rather than a military power demonstration thread .. Military hardware is great for Technical insight into a nation's engineering abilities (please avoid duplications and reposting)...Using that hardware in the field is the political issue and we should not go there in this thread. If you think that subject is important then you can make separate thread for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

I introduce in the following few posts the civilian and military Auto industry in Iran...so here we go.

*Part 1): Military ground vehicles in Iran:*
Military vehicles made in Iran are (100%) in-house developed in terms of body style, platform (chassis and suspension) and powertrain (Engine and transmission)..They range from super light (droppable from an aircraft) to supper heavy mine resistant (MRAPs). I have not posted the specialized missile Tels ad carriers here.
Iran also has developed some actual robotic military vehicles networked together that I will post some photos.






























*some actual field photo of Tophan MRAP deployed by Iraqi forces to combat ISIL*





and some of the Robotic vehicles.

















Inside the MRAP "Tophan".





Few more of Tophans in IRAQ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xbat

Tophan is not an iranian design, it is a licensed product.


----------



## Sina-1

xbat said:


> Tophan is not an iranian design, it is a licensed product.


Do you have proof for that statement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKISH MILITARY VEHICLES ... ( Turkish companies BMC , OTOKAR , FNSS , NUROL )*


----------



## xbat

Sina-1 said:


> Do you have proof for that statement?







it is streit group TYPOON with a little make up, uses Russian diesel engine 









Iran Made A Big Deal About Its New MRAP


A mine-resistant truck manufactured by the Defense Industries Organization (DIO) named “Toufan” is about to enter service with the Revolutionary Guard (IRGC) this year. The vehicle subs…




21stcenturyasianarmsrace.com





" The Toufan isn’t exactly as new as Iranian propaganda insists. Photos of it circulated in social media as far back as 2016 and curious Iranians even snapped posters listing its specifications. It has been found out the Toufan runs on a Russian diesel engine and is an almost exact replica of the original Typhoon, with seating for eight passengers and two crew. The few differences between the Toufan and Typhoon are superficial, such as the location of a spare tire on the former’s hull. "


----------



## aryobarzan

xbat said:


> it is streit group TYPOON with a little make up, uses Russian diesel engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Made A Big Deal About Its New MRAP
> 
> 
> A mine-resistant truck manufactured by the Defense Industries Organization (DIO) named “Toufan” is about to enter service with the Revolutionary Guard (IRGC) this year. The vehicle subs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21stcenturyasianarmsrace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " The Toufan isn’t exactly as new as Iranian propaganda insists. Photos of it circulated in social media as far back as 2016 and curious Iranians even snapped posters listing its specifications. It has been found out the Toufan runs on a Russian diesel engine and is an almost exact replica of the original Typhoon, with seating for eight passengers and two crew. The few differences between the Toufan and Typhoon are superficial, such as the location of a spare tire on the former’s hull. "


My friend..Iran does not have a License production from any country let alone from a western country..If Tophan has similarities to a western brand it is because iranian engineers study the best features of what is available in the market and if required no need to re-invent the wheel.....(one advantage sanctions on Iran is not having to pay IP rights).
Here are some more Ground vehicles (and police vehicles)..I will cover Armoured products in a new post..


























another view of Tophan in IRAQ..They love their MRAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karamany98

An Egyptian private company called IMUT designed an MRAP vehicle.
The owner of the company has connections to South Africa and I think some South African designers participated in its development. 
They also have a lighter variant and made a troop transport vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

karamany98 said:


> An Egyptian private company called IMUT designed an MRAP vehicle.
> The owner of the company has connections to South Africa and I think some South African designers participated in its development.
> They also have a lighter variant and made a troop transport vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 720742
> View attachment 720743


Good looking MRAP..I did not know that Egypt makes MRAP..great news..hope to see other versions also..if you have bigger photos will be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karamany98

aryobarzan said:


> Good looking MRAP..I did not know that Egypt makes MRAP..great news..hope to see other versions also..if you have bigger photos will be great.



Here's a youtube video about it:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish MRAPs



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Part 2: Iranian heavy armored vehicles*.

Iran's indigenous Tank development program goes back two decades. First development was named *"zolfaqar"* Main Battle Tank (MBT) which went through three iterations and the last fully field tested "pre-production" sample was Z-3.
A second and somewhat parallel development effort resulted in a main battle tank named* "Karrar".* The two development programs were finally concluded when "Karrar" was elevated into full production status.
A third option which was a heavily modified and upgraded T-72 was also developed to upgrade the existing stock and it also received "production status".

I have included the three MBTs in here.
*1) Zolfaqar*














*2) Karrar*














*3) heavily modified T-72



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Part3): Iranian Auto industry*
Iran's auto industry is the largest and oldest in the middle east but before going into details here is a snapshot of what it was 50 years ago (1960s), what it is now...and where it will be in few years.

*1- 50 years ago:*_ (the car is behind the woman!!lol)_

*








2) Today *_(indigenous design and in full production. 90% in-house content including engine/transmission)_











*3) Near future* _(all electric Tesla standard, first car in two years)



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*The First Turkish Automobil has been developed in 1961

DEVRIM ... ( 1961 )*






*ANADOL-A1 .... ( 1966 )*






*ANADOL STC-16 .... ( 1973 )*





*Anadol / A5 / SV-1600 .... ( 1973 )



*



*Turkey's Automobile Initiative Group (TOGG) total of $3.7 billion will be invested in the project*


The prototype of Turkey's first indigenous Electric Cars were unveiled in 2020
The Turkish vehicles are expected to hit the market in 2022 

*Specifications*

-- The fully electric car is expected to have two engine configurations 200 hp or 400 hp
-- a 4.8 second sprint from 0 to 100 km/h
-- The car will have a range of up to 500 km and locally produced Lithium-ion battery chargeable to 80% in less than 30 minutes

-- "3D Holographic Assistant" technology .. ( the first time in the world )
This innovative assistant will benefit from advanced eye tracking algorithms and holographic three-dimensional imaging technologies to provide a user experience far beyond the ordinary virtual dashboard

-- The car is becoming a smart device. It's an autonomous vehicle ( autonomous driving level 3 )
-- Artificial Intelligence technology
-- Intelligent connection and updating software over the internet via a 4G / 5G connection


----------



## LeGenD

Members are requested to keep this discussion apolitical. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Part 4)-Iranian Auto Industry Engine production *

Iran introduced the first fully in-house designed and manufactured 4 cylinder engine in 2008. Since then and recently an additional 3 cylinder engine was introduced into the production. here are some photos.

*4 cylinder "national engine"*









They made a stamp to celebrate its serial production in 2008

*3 cylinder engin*e

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vizier

There are news that this sam system "Sungur" as a Shorad will be integrated to Turkish army .












We can use it against smaller swarm type of drones with low ir signature if the missile is laser guided. We have experience in atgms and this one seems to have an optical search-track targeting system as well. If the missile is ir guided only the missiles seeker would have hard time locking on the small suicide drones having much lower ir signatures.


Another proposition that I can make is usage of LIDAR for a shorad system. Radar might not detect small drones and optical only targeting system also has difficulties against swarm type attacks or 360 coverage scanning.


The problem with LIDAR is how to effecitvely get altitude and direction data at the same time using different lasers.

However there are recent approaches too. For example this one is a civilian application that uses a prism and a single laser so each wavelength that returns back gives the altitude data of the target. It can rotate like a radar dish with a single laser and prism and can give the direction data as well altitude data just like radar and that would be sufficient to guide the optical-laser tracking to lock on and finish the job in my opinion.









Baraja’s Spectrum-Scan automotive lidar uses prisms and a modular approach


We know that autonomous vehicles will need lidar sensors to gather data about their immediate environments. (Only Elon Musk, ever the controversial figure, disagrees). What we can’t seem to figure o




www.spar3d.com





I have posted this before in a topic about suicide drones but I think even it is short range LIDAR can be pretty effective against small drones that escape radar detection or if developed can hunt down munition as a shorad point defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Beast said:


> The sunni and shia rivalry will pretty prevent any meaning tech sharing and collaboration between Iran and other sunni majority nation


Actually the Sunni-Shia rivalry is creating the tech arms race in the Middle East


aryobarzan said:


> *Part 4)-Iranian Auto Industry Engine production *
> 
> Iran introduced the first fully in-house designed and manufactured 4 cylinder engine in 2008. Since then and recently an additional 3 cylinder engine was introduced into the production. here are some photos.
> 
> *4 cylinder "national engine"*
> View attachment 721236
> 
> 
> View attachment 721237
> 
> They made a stamp to celebrate its serial production in 2008
> 
> *3 cylinder engin*e
> View attachment 721238
> View attachment 721238
> View attachment 721239
> View attachment 721240




Why timing belts and not timing chains? The four cylinder looks pretty solid th...chunky


----------



## aryobarzan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Why timing belts and not timing chains? The four cylinder looks pretty solid th...chunky


If you are referring to the long belt wrapping around the pulleys on the engine it is "Serpentine" belt. The "timing belt" or "timing chain" is usually hidden inside and not visible. Having changed few times the "timing" belts in my own cars I have never figured out why some cars use "belts" and some use "chain". Chian you never have to change ...belts you have to change and it is not that easy because it will affect the timing of your car if not done per spec. By the way the 4 cylinder was designed 13 years ago and still used in older production units,


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

aryobarzan said:


> If you are referring to the long belt wrapping around the pulleys on the engine it is "Serpentine" belt. The "timing belt" or "timing chain" is usually hidden inside and not visible. Having changed few times the "timing" belts in my own cars I have never figured out why some cars use "belts" and some use "chain". Chian you never have to change ...belts you have to change and it is not that easy because it will affect the timing of your car if not done per spec. By the way the 4 cylinder was designed 13 years ago and still used in older production units,




my bad you are right.....stupid observation from my side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> my bad you are right.....stupid observation from my side


You are very welcome my friend..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Part 5): Iran Auto industry (Production techniques and Auto makers).*

Iran has two large auto manufacturers and several smaller ones.
The two Big guys are IKCO and Iran Saipa. both have in-house design and development teams and strong R&D budgets.
The smaller auto makers are mostly "assembly" houses for various foreign made brands (Europeans, Koreans and China recently).

Iran Auto production at its peak was at 1.5 million cars a year which is a respectable figure compared to big guys. US sanctions have reduced the production to one million. The two big auto makers now use Robotic production methods combined with the traditional man in the loop production. So here are some photos.
Iran has set up auto assembly lines in Venezuela, Azerbaijan and Syria





One of IKCO plants














Some of recent brands built or assembled in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran Nirou Moharekeh Industrial Group Co. Qazvin domestically manufacturing of new generation 6 speed vehicle gearbox and mini buses
http://nmir.com/Index.aspx?tempname=English&lang=2&sub=0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Armored military vehicle built in Yemen (Houthie government) ministry of defence.
you can be creative and industrious even under bombardment..my qudos to Yemen People..I hope this stupid war comes to an end and we will see more from this proude and ancient people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Kuwait has started an indigenous space program and they are testing their first in-house developed solid fuel rocket. The aim is to puncture through 100 km and reach the space. Here are some photos. This is a good approach to be able to actually launch in-country..with the Sat sizes going smaller even a modest SLV can place sats in orbit.

*The Kuwait Space Rocket ( KSR ) is a suborbital launch vehicle to be developed and launched in Kuwait. The project will be the first step towards starting a space industry in the country and a launch service provider in the GCC region.

In a time period of two years we aim to test and successfully launch KSR up to 100 km in the atmosphere, This launch will be a historical first for the GCC. Our plan is to develop KSR to be a suborbital research platform, and then afterwards use it as a stepping stone to develop a smallsat launch provider..









*

A video of the engine test.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298907265123127297
There is thread in this forum if you need more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Beast said:


> Indonesian is not an islamic country. It places itself as secular. Malaysia who is islamic has great hostility against shia follower. I do know the small number of shia believer in Malaysia are under constant prosecution.
> 
> Tell me how many collaboration between Iran and many sunni majority islamic countries? Zero.
> 
> You cannot deny Saudi weld great influence in sunni sect. Even Mecca is in Saudi.


lets move away from sect issue
you both make valid points but lets focus on glass half full.

my request to all respected members please share good stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Irfan Baloch said:


> lets move away from sect issue
> you both make valid points but lets focus on glass half full.
> 
> my request to all respected members please share good stories.


Fully agree...enough of shouting at each other.


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's regular military force finally decides on the selection of a "Standard" issue rifle to replace (G-3) for the regular troops...Rifle is called Masaf-2 and fully designed and built in Iran by the DIO armament factories.

Video shows the tests this weapon has to pass including full immersion in the mud..
















It only took 60 years to replace the G-3..
IRGC "standard " issue remain AK-103 s for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran T-one Power Train Propulsion Development Company: Factory for manufacturing low-consumption EU-6 standards 3- and 4-cylinder vehicle engines 




__





Indeed Coming Soon Plugin


Indeed Coming Soon Plugin




t1powertrain.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran Ehsas Foundation: Country's made modular Mobile Hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

As I mentioned in some other post When Yemen war is over the Yemen National Army will be one of the most battle hardened and Technologically advanced Arab armies in the middle east..

This is an exhibition of military hardware built in Yemen. NO it is not shipped from Iran (there is a full air and sea blockade).. Yemen used to produce some in-house military hardware before the war . After the war started some Yemen Engineers and scientists came to Iran (6 years ago) for some training . These engineers and their colleagues are now producing these sophisticated hardware under constant bombardment...I suspect some parts such as guidance systems or optical components may be from Iran or external sources but they will make those also when the war is over. My respect goes to these Engineers and Technicians.

*Exhibition of Yemen Military Technology*​




RPG29





New sniper rifle




















Sea mines


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370002087719895040
Testing new Yemeni Kamikazi drone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369987977183645697
New Yemeni drones


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369993844654149634
Yemeni missiles
More pictures


































And here is the video of the Exhibition in full.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

aryobarzan said:


> As I mentioned in some other post When Yemen war is over the Yemen National Army will be one of the most battle hardened and Technologically advanced Arab armies in the middle east..
> 
> This is an exhibition of military hardware built in Yemen. NO it is not shipped from Iran (there is a full air and sea blockade).. Yemen used to produce some in-house military hardware before the war . After the war started some Yemen Engineers and scientists came to Iran (6 years ago) for some training . These engineers and their colleagues are now producing these sophisticated hardware under constant bombardment...I suspect some parts such as guidance systems or optical components may be from Iran or external sources but they will make those also when the war is over. My respect goes to these Engineers and Technicians.
> 
> *Exhibition of Yemen Military Technology*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPG29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea mines
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370002087719895040
> Testing new Yemeni Kamikazi drone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369987977183645697
> New Yemeni drones
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369993844654149634
> Yemeni missiles
> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723649
> 
> 
> And here is the video of the Exhibition in full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723649
> View attachment 723661
> View attachment 723663


Mind blowing that Yemen is now the most engineering advanced country on the Arab peninsula! Imagine where they are in 10 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's two floating Forward Base Ships are now competing with the US.*
These ships were briefly described in the previous pages in this thread.
Article by HI Sutton.. Naval news.COVERTSHORES













The 100,000 Ton US Navy Ship That Iran Is Copying - Naval News


The US Navy's gigantic Expeditionary Sea Base (ESB) ships are among the largest naval vessels afloat. They are part of America's unrivalled global reach, but they are no longer unique. Iran is testing a similar Forward Base Ship which is comparable in size.




www.navalnews.com








*MAKRAN (above)

Roudaki (below)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I think this may be the same camera Egypt is sending to the ISS, but am not sure yet will have to do more research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey has the largest construction industries in Islamic World*
*and one of the largest in the world*


Under the Vision 2023, the government aims to boost economic growth by 2023 under which it aims to build 13,478km of new roads and 5,748km of new highways by 2023

also new Metro lines, new Tunnels,new bridges , new airports , new dams , new hospitals, new Schools and Universties,,,,new Technology Centers,,,,new Theater and Convention Centers,,,new Museums,,,new National Libraries,,,,new stadiums,,, new Sport Centers,,,,new skyscrapers ,,etc



With 44 firms on the list, Turkey ranked 2nd by number on ENR’s 2020 Top 250 International Contractors list after China

The Turkish contracting sector has tackled projects worth $407 billion in 127 countries since 1972, including $50 billion in 1972-2002 and $357 billion since 2002


* The total construction project pipeline in Turkey stands at $508 billion*





https://www.khl.com/news/Turkey-s-construction-industry-to-reach-230-billion/1142194.article








44 Turkish firms among top 250 contractors globally


Global contractors' revenues down 3% in 2020, but Turkish firms' revenues not affected, says Turkish trade minister - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## aryobarzan

*MAPNA* is Iran's largest Industrial group. They construct Gas Turbines for Power plants and Wind Turbines and generators as some of their products . Here is a recent photo of their wind turbine being installed.....It is sometimes more economical for an energy rich country such as Iran to have localized electrical generators for remote towns and villages. Wind Turbines provide an ideal alternative.






A giant off shore natural gas platform designed, built and installed in the Persian Gulf..(and you thought it was easy ..lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*

The total investment cost of the energy investments realized by private sector is $85 billion and thanks to these projects, supply security is no longer a problem for Turkey

The Turkish government has made it a priority to increase the share of renewable sources in the country’s total installed power to 30% by 2023



*MILRES-500 500kw wind Turbine ( (National Wind Turbine Project )*













*Turkiye opened 1st integrated solar panel manufacturing facility in Europe and the Middle East $400 million*

The factory will manufacture solar panels with a capacity of 500 megawatts (MW) per year







*Electricity production begins at the World’s largest Solar Power Plant built on a single parcel ..... Karapınar /TURKIYE*


The entire project for the plant which is the World’s largest power plant built on a single parcel and is part of the first solar Renewable Energy Resource Zone (YEKA) tender, is set to be completed in 2023

Turkiye’s Karapınar Solar Power Plant in the central province of Konya which was established on a 20 million-square-meter field, has partially begun producing electricity


It will produce an annual of 2.6 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity
it is set to meet the electricity needs of up to 2.5 million people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Yemen national army (houthie allied) on its way to become a missile and Drone power in the middle east...if you add their success in fielding these technologies in the actual combat and the degree of damage they have caused to the enemy they are now way on the top of the list..

Here is a summary of what they produce.

*Yemen Drone and Ballistic Missile Technology.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran Tractor Manufacturing Industrial Group Company - Tabriz









IOEC Sea transport gas platforms 19A & 21 of South Pars gas fieldحمل دریایی سکوهای ۱۹ و ۲۱ پارس جنوبی شركت مهندسي و ساخت تاسيسات دريايي ايران
http://www.ioec.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Mapna Group Co made state-of-the-art 2.5 MV wind turbine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Of the Muslim nations of the middle east Egypt is 3rd when it comes to military optics after Turkey, and Iran.

AIO was formed as a JV with Thales in the 1980s and has expanded from assembling optcal devices, to now manufacturing, and designing them.

It has designed and manufactured satellite cameras for Egypt.





Some new thermal devices for light to heavy weaponry





A recently revealed RWS that can carry a FN Mag or M2 as armament.











A thermal device for vehicles, but not sure of the purpose. It was pictured next to an Ukrainian ATGM so it could be for a BMP-1 based tank destroyer.





Thermal observation sights










It can produce many optical and mechanical systems required for the devices.















I am touching the tip of the iceberg here so take a look for youself for more information.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


AYAMATEK Makina developed the Europe's and Middle East's largest 5-axis CNC milling machine*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


KALE KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine for SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles*

SOM air launched Cruise Missile range was limited by 280km with French TRI-40 turbojet Engine
but Turkish Cruise Missiles will have range of up to 500 km with indigenous turbojet Engine
*



*



TEI TJ-300 Engine has been developed for special variant of Roketsan medium range land attack and anti Ship Missile (3,2 m and 300 kg , range of 100+ km ) 

The national design missile engine has the feature of working with under wing wind without the need for a starter system






*Turkey is one of a few Countries in the World that develop 100% indigenous network enabled Cruise Missiles*


----------



## vizier

Recent Turkish test about Hisar-O medim range sam might be posted but I have some ideas about it as well.






With its 25km range and 15km altitude it would be a sufficient air defense weapon against most of the air threats that Turkey can face. However there are countries like israel that has high anti-radar and elint capability. A LPI radar (freq modulated continious wave, freq hopping) would emit a much lower peak energy but has lower range as tradeoff. Until Hisar-U with 150+km range comes into service primary air defense would be F16 and our bvr capability. S400 is not actively running yet. Primary target of Hisar-O would be enemy cruise missiles and if we incorporate a LPI radar that would cover this anti-cruise missile duty within this medium range and without being detected, targeted or jammed by potential higher tech enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

vizier said:


> With its 25km range and 15km altitude it would be a sufficient air defense weapon against most of the air threats that Turkey can face. However there are countries like israel that has high anti-radar and elint capability. A LPI radar (freq modulated continious wave, freq hopping) would emit a much lower peak energy but has lower range as tradeoff. Until Hisar-U with 150+km range comes into service primary air defense would be F16 and our bvr capability. S400 is not actively running yet. Primary target of Hisar-O would be enemy cruise missiles and if we incorporate a LPI radar that would cover this anti-cruise missile duty within this medium range and without being detected, targeted or jammed by potential higher tech enemies.





*DEFENSES against CRUISE MISSILES

Land-attack Cruise Missiles are highly effective weapon systems that can present a major threat to military and strategic targets*

KORKUT 35mm SPAAG with airburst ammunitton and HISAR Air Defense Systems will become more and more important to intercept Cruise Missiles


*KORKUT SPAAG*

Two stabilised 35mm KDC cannons capable of firing air burst ammunition
Each barrel of the 35mm gun can fire 1,100 rounds a minute
70 km 3D Radar
Operate full autonomously
KORKUT SPAAG can engage cruise missiles within the maximum range of 4 km
KORKUT SPAAG can survive an explosion of 6kg of TNT under tracks
Electro-optical (EO) sensor pod
Electro-optical target detection and tracking with Advanced Air Defense fire control algorithms
Identifies friendly forces using identification, friend or foe (IFF) system
A KORKUT unit is made up of 3 SPAAGs and a command vehicle











HISAR Air Defense Missile










*Tactical medium range air defense system based on BVR - WVR Missiles*

25 km BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )

60 km GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile test firing ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

*Land based VL variant will be accurate to intercept Fighter Jets , Cruise Missiles , Anti-radiation Missiles ,... similar to French MICA VL and German IRIS-T SLM *












*Turkish Ballistic Missile Defense System Project will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies in Space*

130km Altitude Test









*Turkey speeds up works on anti-ballistic missiles*


Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries

In addition to our Hisar and Siper air defense systems will speed up our design and technology development studies for the development of missile defense systems that will eliminate ballistic missiles by engaging in the upper layer,


*TUBITAK develops DACS for Ballistic Missile Defense System *














Turkey speeds up works on critical systems like anti-ballistic missiles


Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries.For instance, a leading local...




www.dailysabah.com








*So , TURKEY create its own Air Defense Capability to intercept Fighter Jets , AWACSs , Bombers , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles , Ballistic Missiles*

-- SUNGUR MANPADS
-- KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
-- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- GUMS Ballistic Missile Defense System

-- BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile
-- AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile

also navalized variants of HISAR and SIPER Missiles will be used on ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Today I focus on *"Home appliance"* industry in Iran....This is an old (more than 60 years) industry for Iran..Two very famous local brands were the dominant force with both in-house designs and builds....then LG and others set up factories and Iran produced just like many other neighbouring countries "license production". Then came Trump maximum sanctions and they all left the country...Iranians had to pick up the pieces and do in -house design of imported components and now the factories are back producing top of the line products with no license production with 50,000 directly employed in this industry and many are exported..here is a video of one of these producers..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


Turkey has taken its place among the few countries in the world develops and produce software-based , national encrypted, electronic warfare protected and high speed wireless data networked Radios by land, air and sea platforms in all of their national and original designs communication systems

Turkey has managed to become one of the important exporters in the world with this radio family by exporting the latest technological software based radios to countries such as Pakistan, Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Indonesia


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo *

Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar


İndigenous Heavy Torpedo AKYA and National Integrated Submarine Combat Management System will be integrated into the PREVEZE class Submarines


----------



## aryobarzan

*Ghosts of the Persian gulf...*​*Iranian missile armed speed boats in various forms sizes and speeds. Indigenously designed and built in Iranian shipyards. They are built in very large numbers (700 delivered in two batches that I know)...The Shipyard that builds them is in the shores of Persian gulf. One of the designs includes the famous "Blade runner concept (fastest speed boat in the world).
This delivery was for 400 of them in one batch (busy shipyard..lol that is 800 engines alone and 800 missiles)..Imagine it will take only one or two of those missiles to sink a multi million dollar ship..













*

A real photo of speed boat swarm in the Persian gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


YONCA-ONUK JV produce the fastest speed Boats in the World its own class*


*165 *Boats In Service for *9 *Different Counrtries such as Pakistan , UAE , Malaysia , Qatar , Egypt , Georgia





MRTP-16 Boat with speed of 76 knots







YONCA ONUK JV

MRTP-49 Fast Patrol Attack Boat

Lenght : 52 m
Speed : 60+ knots
Range : 2.000+ nm










__





Yonca-Onuk JV






www.yonca-onuk.com


----------



## aryobarzan

In addition to the 700 missile speed boats, the Iranian shipyards are now constructing several of the the following "Catamaran" type ships for the command and control and observations in the Persian gulf waters. This one was deployed 3 years ago.











*Further projects currently at the design stage are depicted below..VLS capability is an important design criteria for all.*





small scale model of the Trimaran with VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*



Turkey is among the 10 countries in the World that can design, build and maintain their own Warships.


*MILGEM - ISTIF class Frigate ( under construction )*

Length : 113m
Displacement : 3000 tons
Range : 6000 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 250 km )
-- 64 x ESSM or HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter

















*TF-2000 class Destroyer ( under development )*

Length : 166 m
Displacement : 7000 tons
Speed : 28+ knots 

Status : under development ( will be in service by 2027 )
GENESIS ADVENT Combat Management System
CAFRAD Multi Functional Phased Array Radar ( 450km )
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Aselsan HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar

64 cells VLS

1 x 127 mm Naval Gun ( 120 km )
16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 250 km )
HISAR Air Defense Missile
SIPER Air Defense Missile
GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile ( 800 km )
35 mm KORKUT-D CIWS ( airbust ammunition )
25 mm Aselsan STAMP
ORKA Lightweight Torpedo
Sikorsky S-70B Seahawk Helicopter














*Turkey will be 3rd NATO State planning (by 2027) to use own systems on own designed 7000 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France*

-- The national vertical launch system (MDAS)
-- GENESIS ADVENT Combat Management System
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
-- HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles
-- GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- 250 km ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
-- 800 km GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
-- SAPAN Rolling Airframe Missile
-- TUBITAK high energy LASER
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar





*Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System for Cooperative Engagment Capability* ...... ( only Turkey in Islamic World and only a few Countries in the World )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*

*An Overview of the Space Platform and System Projects in Turkey*


In this article, we will look at the major military communication and earth observation satellite projects in Turkey and the national infrastructure established in this area

Turkey became one of the 10 countries that can produce communications satellites




*The GOKTURK-2 National Reconnaissance and Surveillance Satellite*

Near Infrared (NIR) Satellite Camera named KUZGUN, domestically developed by TUBITAK Space Technologies Research Institute, with a 20m SWIR (Short Wave Infrared) resolution








*The GOKTURK-3 Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellite System*

The GOKTURK-3 Project which aims to develop space-based imaging capability in any weather condition, day and night, by means of tan Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) sensor, consists of the domestic procurement of a high-resolution SAR Reconnaissance and Surveillance Satellite and mobile and fixed ground stations.




*Earth Observation Satellite Development (IMECE) Project *

The IMECE Satellite, to be designed and manufactured entirely by Turkish technicians and engineers and sent into space in 2021, will be inserted into a Sun-Synchronous orbit at an altitude of 680km and will collect Panchromatic images at a 90cm resolution and full color images at a 3.6-meter resolution

The high-resolution EO Satellite Camera, which is currently being developed by TUBITAK Space Optical Systems Research Laboratory (OPMER)









*TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite *

The TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite will have Ku-Band and X-Band transponders.
The TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite, with completely national software and design, will be able to perform both commercial and military tasks.









*Turkey’s first indigenously developed micro satellite LAGARI *

LAGARI micro satellite is equipped with advanced camera and orientation control system, which brings high resolution near-time live tactical surveillance, monitoring, also mapping capabilities at very low cost








*Turkish Aerospace Small-GEO Communication Satellite *

Small-COM is the telecommunication satellite platform which is capable of accommodating a wide range of commercial payloads and missions; from TV broadcasting to multimedia applications, internet access and mobile or fixed services in a wide range of frequency bands











*ASELSAT Cube Sat Development Project *

ASELSAN initiated the ASELSAT 3U Cube Sat Development Project to earn flight heritage for Aselsan’s indigenously developed miniaturized X-Band Transmitter
Aselsan designed X-Band Transmitter will send the optical data, which will be created by ASELSAT’s camera payload (able to be taking pictures at 30m GSD), to the ground station










*The AIT Center, biggest satellite test facility in the region which was opened in 2015, at Turkish Aerospace KahramanKazan/Ankara campus*


----------



## aryobarzan

One of the most potent weapons a submarine can have besides torpedo is the capability to launch missiles while still submerged ...

Fateh class submarines delivered by the Iranian shipyards to the Navy and currently deployed to Indian ocean is one such submarine.* Jask-1* and *Jask-2* are the name of these two missiles launched from torpedo tubes of the submarine under the sea...notice the two *Jask* weapons in this pictogram.








*the only photos I was able to find from an actual test represent the missile canister coming out .missile ignition and fly out...Only few countries have this technology to launch missiles while submerged*.











There are two more Fateh's under construction now and they will have AIP propulsion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's fully indigenous frigate was commissioned a decade ago, three are delivered sofar (one for the northern fleet in the Caspian sea). Each individual subsystem in these ships had to be designed and built in-house due to the arms sanctions for import/export of arms to Iran. *Propulsion*, *Radar*, *Naval gun*, *CIWS* ,*ESM*, *Workstations*, *Chaff*, *Missiles, Sonar. No foreign parts and that is unique for any war ship in the world*. I have included a photo of one such Frigate (moje) class.




I have also included photos of the Iranian Fast Attack Crafts *(FAC). *These boats have a chinese origin design that were reverse engineered ,modified and are built in quantities in the shipyards.








If you wonder with so many ships and boats, all carrying two or more sea skimming anti ship missile where does Iran supply these crafts with such a large quantity of missiles..today a video was released of a naval missile city..will be interesting to view that video.





Video released today (March 15,2021) of a Naval "missile city"




here is the video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371399440897048576

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

TruthSeeker said:


> Blah, blah and blah. Irrelevant and nonsensical cultural appropriation of Greek ideas and achievements.



Yes, the medieval Muslims learnt from the Greeks but also developed their own ideas. For example, read about the engineer Al Jazari who is called the "Father of robotics".

And appropriate to mention in this military-basis forum would be the further development of rocketry by the 1700's Indian Muslim ruler Tipu Sultan.


----------



## aryobarzan

jamahir said:


> Yes, the medieval Muslims learnt from the Greeks but also developed their own ideas. For example, read about the engineer Al Jazari who is called the "Father of robotics".
> 
> And appropriate to mention in this military-basis forum would be the further development of rocketry by the 1700's Indian Muslim ruler Tipu Sultan.


It was hard for an American PFD member to accept the history..Any how he was dealt with respectfully by the PDF staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran Electro Optical, jamming, electronic, communication products

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian's Fusion Reactor
TOKOMAK*​Iran started research on TOKOMAK as early as 1985 with her first reactor named "ALVAND".Tokamaks are used to generate electricity through fusion.
The next recactor was named "Alborz". Alborz Tokamak unveiled in 2013 was Iran's first fully indigenous encapsulating device of nuclear fusion plasma. It includes deuterium-tritium plasma and is kept by two series of electromagnetic fields. Alborz Tokamak had a 0.45 meter major radius and 0.15 minor radius and could hold the capacity of 3 KV .










All design, simulation and operation phases of Alborz Tokamak were carried out by Iranian scientists in various universities. The research work has progressed to this day using bigger and more capable reactors .
The following videos are the latest progress in this cutting edge technology in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran Pars Factor Co. Gas turbines & Generators for Electrical power plants

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> View attachment 725221


Good to see you back..as they say in Azari..Chogh yaghdiji!!!..does it mean any thing to you..I used to speak fluent azari Turkish.. went to school first three years.


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*






aryobarzan said:


> Good to see you back..as they say in Azari..Chogh yaghdiji!!!..does it mean any thing to you..I used to speak fluent azari Turkish.. went to school first three years.



"Cok İyi " in Turkish = very good

" yahshi" in Azari-Uzbekh = good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY



*


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


----------



## aryobarzan

*Various Iranian designed and developed military and civilian products:*






*4000HP marine engine*





*Electronic Pod for aircraft targeting tasks*





*Loitering munition*









*Scale model of various Aluminium boats made in Iran*





*KAMAND Close In Weapon System(CIWS) for Ship AD*.(reverse engineered).





*Iranian designed and built "Ground-Effect" planes*





*Turbo Fan engine for cruise missiles*





*User of that Turbo fan engine ..Land attack Cruise missile (Summar).. Range 2000km 




Shoulder fired Missile (MANPAD) with 360 degree laser proximity fuse...





Iranian cloned sheep..Royan institute.*





*coastal defence missile Truck*









*Coastal defence/speed boat missiles*





*Terror of the enemy..Fateh guided missile








Special purpose boat*





*Antenna Array elements for detection of space objects*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


Conventional Power pack 





ALP Light-Tracked Vehicle Power Group 





DURA MT Mechanical Transmission 





DURA AMT Synchromesh Automatic Transmission





DURAMAT Fully Automatic Transmission 






Transfer Case 






Differential


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> Iran's fully indigenous frigate was commissioned a decade ago, three are delivered sofar (one for the northern fleet in the Caspian sea). Each individual subsystem in these ships had to be designed and built in-house due to the arms sanctions for import/export of arms to Iran. *Propulsion*, *Radar*, *Naval gun*, *CIWS* ,*ESM*, *Workstations*, *Chaff*, *Missiles, Sonar. No foreign parts and that is unique for any war ship in the world*. I have included a photo of one such Frigate (moje) class.
> View attachment 724736
> 
> I have also included photos of the Iranian Fast Attack Crafts *(FAC). *These boats have a chinese origin design that were reverse engineered ,modified and are built in quantities in the shipyards.
> View attachment 724737
> View attachment 724738
> 
> 
> If you wonder with so many ships and boats, all carrying two or more sea skimming anti ship missile where does Iran supply these crafts with such a large quantity of missiles..today a video was released of a naval missile city..will be interesting to view that video.
> View attachment 724739
> 
> 
> Video released today (March 15,2021) of a Naval "missile city"
> View attachment 724741
> 
> here is the video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371399440897048576



Great post but please allow me to make one minor correction. The Sina class FAC are not based on Chinese design rather they are based on the French La Combattante II Fast attack Craft. Iran purchased 12 La Combattante II FACs from France in 1974 with deliveries taking place from 1977 to 1981! They are known locally in Iran as the Kaman Class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Great post but please allow me to make one minor correction. The Sina class FAC are not based on Chinese design rather they are based on the French La Combattante II Fast attack Craft. Iran purchased 12 La Combattante II FACs from France in 1974 with deliveries taking place from 1977 to 1981! They are known locally in Iran as the Kaman Class.


Thanks for the correction Bahram..I will edit that if the post is still open to edit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Various Iranian designed and developed military and civilian products:
Part 2 :










Iranian Bikes (made by KAVIR)








Industrial machinery (CNC machines!)





TOPHAN TOW ATGM..(revers engineered from US TOW) 5 types.




*




*Iranian UUV being tested in development





Iranian Side scan sonar









speed boats before paint..and interior*




* 
Massive large ship building crane. by SADRA being installed





PICCA civil plane.





People who make it all happen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sina-1

aryobarzan said:


> Auto manufacturing Robots


Dadash, those are German kuka robots and utilized by Iran khodro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Dadash, those are German kuka robots and utilized by Iran khodro.


Thanks Sina..deleted..


Sina-1 said:


> Dadash, those are German kuka robots and utilized by Iran khodro.


Thanks Sina..deleted..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

@Philip the Arab ..Just to follow up on our conversation on HALCON products of UAE ..I think it would be a great if you are aware of any UAE product that is already out in production or in the field to be brought in here for further visibility..your comments on South African involvement will give more credibility..I remember The Egyptian MRAP went the same route and it is now a real hardware in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

aryobarzan said:


> @Philip the Arab ..Just to follow up on our conversation on HALCON products of UAE ..I think it would be a great if you are aware of any UAE product that is already out in production or in the field to be brought in here for further visibility..your comments on South African involvement will give more credibility..I remember The Egyptian MRAP went the same route and it is now a real hardware in the field.


If I remember correctly only the Thunder PGM line is in service with the Mirage-2000, and I think the Desert Sting series are coming into service soon for UAVs and Propeller aircraft. These are the ones which were designed directly by Denel for production in the UAE(100% IP ownership) a few years ago but as Denel Dynamics has more or less collapsed it is no longer possible for them to even start more projects.

A lot of these programs at IDEX are 4-5 years out to IOC and are very early in their project's life.



https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/THUNDER%20P-31%20%26%2032%20EN.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Philip the Arab said:


> If I remember correctly only the Thunder PGM line is in service with the Mirage-2000, and I think the Desert Sting series are coming into service soon for UAVs and Propeller aircraft. A lot of these programs at IDEX are 4-5 years out to IOC and are very early in their project's life.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media-files.edgegroup.ae/s3fs-public/2021-02/THUNDER%20P-31%20%26%2032%20EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 726607


A good start any way..we try to keep this thread alive and up-to-date as new items come on board...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Robotics*​To demonstrate the Iranian robotics Technology the best way is to show the progression of a humanoid Robot called *"SURENA"*. The SURENA project was carried out at the Center for Advanced Vehicles (CAV), at Tehran University and continues to date.

*2008 --Surena I






2010--Surena II*





*2015-- Surena III



*

*20019:-- Surena IV



*

Writes...Able to Write
walks...Whole-body motion generation
Plays...Shooting a ball with different diameters
works...Drilling, able to perform arbitrary scenarios
Hears...Speech recognition various words and sentences
Talks...Utilize unlimited words and sentences using Text To Speech
Grips..force controlled gripping (able to manipulate objects with different shapes and material, follow the object with hand) 
Iranian robotics techs have been implemented in actual field in Military Robotic vehicles, AI Drones (previous pages), Fire fighting equipment etc . Auto industry and industrial production (info to be researched by me for later additions).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


Turkish TEI is one of 6 engine manufacters in the world with high technology turbine blades manufactoring and blisk-spool technologies*


The most critical rotating parts of aircraft engines BLISK which produce by only 6 Countries in the World including Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian heavy Industries*
*(thank you sanctions!)*​*A.- Giant 4000 hp electromotors for industrial applications (copper mining).*





*B- Axel production for railroad applications*





*C-Giant wind turbine production*





*D-Engine production for new generation of Tractors..*





*E-Printed circuit board manufacturing for electronic products*





*F- Aluminium hulled ship production*





*G-National Locomotive train manufacturing*








Iran´s national locomotive train manufacturing


Iran´s national locomotive train manufacturing




youtu.be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*



*ADA GH6 Service Robot*

Height : 165 cm
Weight : 70 kg
Language : Turkish , English , Russian , Arabic

*ABILITIES*

*Visual Human Recognition:* Ability to calculate the distance to the object through depth perception via stereo vision cameras located inside the eyes.
*Hearing:* Ability to infiltrate the noise around, via 3 versatile microphones located on the body, and transmit the sound to artificial intelligence percieving the direction of where the sound come from.
*Talking: *Ability to convert the questions and orders to text "speech to text" via 2 stereo microphones and comb them out in artificial intelligence, deliver the information taken from the artificial intelligence through the sound to the user.
*Body Monitor:* Ability to show videos and display relevant images such as photograph, picture, text, through interacting with people via 10.1 inch touch screen integrated on its body










ROBOTs can perform tasks such as promoting products at shopping malls, distributing brochures at fairs, guiding at bus terminals or airports and making sales in the stores. These robots, which can even work as nurses in hospitals, are programmed to help housewives to a certain extent


in 2007 the first humanoid robot began production in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


TULOMSAS E1000 Electric Locomotive*














*Turkey as the 4th country that has the technology to design and produce a domestic hybrid locomotive as such across the world* 







*Turkey's 1st indigenous electric Train served by 2020















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*it is basically a "swiss knife" for covert warfare, fearsome Iranian 358 missile that attacks Turkish backed forces in Syria ( no hard feelings ) and American and Chinese drones all over middle east it seems 2 of which (MQ-9) were shoot down today one in north west Iraq and one in Yemen this missile can be used as surface to surface missile or air to surface or for surface to air missions *






*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

well




well its fully Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Good day @waz ..I was wondering what are the criteria to turn this thread into a "sticky" thread. The thread has the potential to grow and is "age less" as it is being updates regularly when new items become available so there is no end date for it...please let me know. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's Ballistic Anti-Ship Missiles *​
The concept of targeting a moving ship at sea with a ballistic missile is not new but to my knowledge only two countries have developed such technology namely China and Iran.

First Iranian solid fuel anti ship quasi ballistic missile was unveiled in 2008. named "persian Gulf" (PG) missile It had a range of only 300km. In 2020 Iran introduced addition anti-ship ballistic missiles capable of hitting moving targets at sea and as far away as 1800 km. This technology has earned its place to be in this thread.

It is claimed that after introduction of such technology, US carrier groups no longer stay close to the Iranian shores and have pulled back into the indian ocean















Typical missile assembly halls

Photographs of the first PG missile hitting its naval ship target (notice the detonation of warhead and shock wave obliterating the target at impact).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Good day @waz ..I was wondering what are the criteria to turn this thread into a "sticky" thread. The thread has the potential to grow and is "age less" as it is being updates regularly when new items become available so there is no end date for it...please let me know. thanks.


let me answer you , this will worth turned into a sticky only if other nations from middle east achievement also get presented here . right now its just dick measuring thread between some Iranian and some Turkish member


----------



## aryobarzan

Actually we have posts from egypt, Kuwait a


Hack-Hook said:


> let me answer you , this will worth turned into a sticky only if other nations from middle east achievement also get presented here . right now its just dick measuring thread between some Iranian and some Turkish member


Actually we have posts from Egypt, Kuwait,UAE,yemen, and Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The *HAS*-*250 is* a UAE-designed and developed surface-to-surface *missile* capable of travelling at speeds of up to 0.8 Mach thanks to its *HS*-*350* turbo jet, with a range of over *250* km. During its terminal phase, it can fly towards its target at a sea-skimming altitude of below 5m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


*ULAQ Armed Unmanned Surface Vessel*

ULAQ is the first indigenous armed unmanned surface vessel developed in Turkey


The ULAQ unmanned surface vessel will be developed in different versions to support a range of missions such as

-- reconnaissance, surveillance and intelligence
-- asymmetric warfare
-- anti-surface warfare (ASuW)
-- anti-submarine warfare (ASW)
-- strategic facility security
-- and armed escort and force protection



11 m long and can carry a payload of up to 2,000 kg.
maximum speed of 35 kt and an operating range of 215 nm


50 ULAQ unmanned surface Vessels will be so effective for swarm attack on enemy Frigates in the Aegean and in the Eastern Mediterranean to protect Turkish national interests


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE company Milanion supplied unmanned boats to the Greek armed forces under a JV.











They also produce an unmanned 8x8 ground vehicle for various duties than can mount a 30mm cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

aryobarzan said:


> *Various Iranian designed and developed military and civilian products:*
> 
> View attachment 725375
> 
> *4000HP marine engine*
> 
> View attachment 725377
> 
> *Electronic Pod for aircraft targeting tasks*
> 
> View attachment 725378
> 
> *Loitering munition*
> 
> View attachment 725380
> 
> View attachment 725382
> 
> *Scale model of various Aluminium boats made in Iran*
> 
> View attachment 725383
> 
> *KAMAND Close In Weapon System(CIWS) for Ship AD*.(reverse engineered).
> 
> View attachment 725384
> 
> *Iranian designed and built "Ground-Effect" planes*
> 
> View attachment 725386
> 
> *Turbo Fan engine for cruise missiles*
> 
> View attachment 725387
> 
> *User of that Turbo fan engine ..Land attack Cruise missile (Summar).. Range 2000km
> 
> View attachment 725394
> Shoulder fired Missile (MANPAD) with 360 degree laser proximity fuse...
> 
> View attachment 725395
> 
> Iranian cloned sheep..Royan institute.*
> 
> View attachment 725404
> 
> *coastal defence missile Truck*
> 
> View attachment 725407
> 
> View attachment 725411
> 
> *Coastal defence/speed boat missiles*
> 
> View attachment 725413
> 
> *Terror of the enemy..Fateh guided missile
> 
> View attachment 725414
> View attachment 725415
> 
> Special purpose boat*
> 
> View attachment 725417
> 
> *Antenna Array elements for detection of space objects*


Hey buddy..Have you ever visited the Made In Iran Thread in the Iran Defense section?


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


Aselsan HELMET-I/II Integrated Cueing System for Attack Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


WATTOZZ WIRELESS ELECTROSHOCK WEAPON*


WATTOZZ THE WORLD'S BEST NON-LETHAL WEAPON !
Remote Controlled + Multi Shot Wireless Electroshock Weapon Taser, a conducted electrical weapon used by more than 1 million police officers in 117 countries around the world, became the rival of the Wattozz Weapon, whose production was finished

The Taser weapon works with nitrogen gas and the Wattoz weapon does not use gas or gunpowder. The bullets of the wattoz weapon can be controlled remotely by the RF system


Wireless Wattozz Gun Made in Turkey will put an end to the Monopoly of the Taser Gun made in the USA


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY



BILGEM Rifle mounted LASER Weapon ..... ( the first Rifle mounted 5kw LASER Weapon in the world )*

-- range : 150m
-- power : 5 kw
-- shoot : 180 times
-- it can charge in 30 minutes








*TUBITAK BILGEM 20kw LASER Weapon*

Many countries have developed multi mode LASER
multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor

but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world .... ( China is working on singel mode laser )








Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds











*Turkish 60 kw Laser Weapon to hit Rockets from 3 km away within seconds*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish firm to export robotic gait therapy system to USA*



BAMA Technology has significantly helped to improve the treatment of gait issues with its products used for the medical sector, particularly the gait rehabilitation robot


The RoboGait devices started to be used in clinics in Poland, Romania and Hungary and now the company will soon be in The US


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


The KATMERCILER Unmanned System to carry out surveillance , intelligence , defense , logistic support and similar activities quickly and effectively without any loss of personnel

with the integration of Satellite connection, the control range will be made unlimited


The KATMERCILER Unmanned System will automatically detect and destroy the target with the version of Aselsan SARP Remote Stabilized Weapon System








*UKAP Unmanned armed ground Vehicle*

SARP features automatic target tracking and has a fire on the move capability
Its sensors are capable of day and night imaging and include a laser range finder.
It can store 1,000 rounds of 7.62mm ammunition, 400 rounds of 12.7mm ammunition or 96 40mm grenades

Length : 200 cm
Height : 105 cm
Weight : 1100 kg
Maximum payload weight : 900 kg
Speed : 25km/h

8 hours endurance with hybrid battery/generator engine







*DEMIRHAN Unmanned armed ground Vehicle






TARANTULA 8x8 Unmanned armed ground Vehicle 







BOGAC Unmanned armed ground Vehicle



*


----------



## aryobarzan

The SC said:


> Hey buddy..Have you ever visited the Made In Iran Thread in the Iran Defense section?


Yes ..every day.
The purpose of this thread is to present the technology and products from *ALL *the countries in the middle east region. without political in-fighting that goes on in other threads one can easily glance through what is made in these countries in one localized thread and simply become familiar with what is being done around. My self and my fellow Turkish friends"MMM" or "philip the Arab" do not have the same political views but we regularly come together in here and cooperate. It would be nice to have Saudi tech and products introduced here and the only guideline is the Technology or the products have to have be "locally" designed and have at least 75% locally produced components (it is a guideline to ensure the thread does not become a commercial catalog for products made under license production). 

PS: I have asked @waz to lets us know if this Thread can become a "Sticky" thread .In two months is has had 15K clicks so it is doing some good in here.

Countries that have already posts in here:
*Yemen, UAE, Egypt, Pakistan, Kuwait, Iran, Turkey *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


Aselsan IFF Mod5/S long range (friend or foe) Identification System ( only 7 countries in the World )

-- Long range operability ( 250 nm / 463 km )
-- Lethal interrogation capability

Long Range IFF Mod 5/S interrogator


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY



Havelsan RF Decoy*

RF Decoy is designed to be used in EW Self Protection Systems for greatly increasing the survivability of airborne platforms against RF guided Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


Aselsan KILAVUZ-20 Tactical Inertial Measurement Unit*


The target was hit with an accuracy of 2.5 meters without GPS support

Aselsan KILAVUZ-20 Tactical Inertial Measurement Unit will provide tactical advantage in shooting targets without GPS support with ranges of up to 110 km


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY



ASELSAN ( state of the art ) infrared and RF seekers*

High resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker for BOZDOGAN Air to Air Missile






Solid-state RF seeker for GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missile







RF seeker for HISAR-O Air Defense Missile






IIR seekers for HISAR-A Air Defense Missile and KARAOK Anti Tank Missile


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's nuclear industry*​*Iran has middle east's largest and industrialized size nuclear program that started almost 60 years ago. the aims of the program are:*

*Generation of electricity;*​
*Design and development of Reactors,*​
*Production of Fuel and Fuel related components*​
*Nuclear medicine*​
*Nuclear research and fusion *​
*Nuclear propulsion (submarines and ships)*​
*Iran operates the middle east's first nuclear reactor for the electricity production made by Russia and therefore outside of the scope of this thread.

Iran's own Reactor (IR-40) was designed and currently under construction .











Fuel production by Uranium enrichment












Fuel Rod production (Zirconium metal casings to withstand heat and radiation)











Robotic machinery and specialised pumps for the manipulation of nuclear process and components.*














*Nuclear medicine and production of Isotopes*





*Nuclear Propulsion for naval ships and submarines and reactor containment (photo is for demo purposes only)





Nuclear research , Cyclotron and Nuclear fusion





Iran's various nuclear plants (Arak heay water, Isfahan UF6, Natanz)










many are underground and no photos available.*





* reactor ops center.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

_*Update: to iranian ship building (page 17 of this thread). *_

*Three "Soleimani" class Missile corvettes taking shape*
 According to some US navy reports and as reported by H I Sutton, Iran’s IRGC Navy (IRGC-N) is building a new class of warships named "solaimani" class. The catamaran design appears relatively large, modern and capable ship. According to satellite imagery, at least three of the new type are under construction simultaneously. One is being built at the Shahid Mahallati Shipyard in Bushehr. Another is in a small boatyard near Bandar Abbas. A third is under construction at a new shipyard near Shib Deraz – on the island of Qeshm – that may also be involved in submarine construction, according to analysts. 

The new vessels would be 213 feet long and have a helipad, and would be equipped with surface-to-surface missiles. The Soleimani-class would also have air-defense missiles. 

















Iran’s New Missile Corvette Could Reshape IRGC Naval Doctrine - USNI News


Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGC-N) is building a new class of warships, as first reported in Naval News last week based on satellite imagery. The catamaran design appears relatively large, modern and capable compared to existing IRGC commercial-based designs. The sectarian...




news.usni.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey was become one of 10 Countries in the World that produce Graphene





Turkey's first Graphene mass production Plant was opened in Ankara *( to produce 100 tons of Graphene, annually )

Graphene is 200 times stronger than Steel, hundreds of times more conductive than Copper

One of the most critical components of nanotechnology as 2-dimensional nanomaterial with a single atomic thickness



Thanks to Graphene to produce longer-lasting materials, ultra-fast rechargeable batteries, faster and lighter Aircrafts, bionic devices that can connect to neurons in the body
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

ایران شرکت کروز تولیدکننده ای-سی-یو خودروی درداخل 
https://www.crouse.ir/Home/fa 
Iran Cruise Company manufacturer of Vehicle ECU domestically
https://www.crouse.ir/Home/en

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Part -6 ) Auto Industry ...Iran's Electric vehicle production*.
_Thanks to my friends @skyshadow and @Raghfarm007 for providing the photos/videos and information._

*The Iranian "electric" vehicles have finally come out of the lab and into the "limited" Production . 
Trucks are made by Iran's largest Industrial conglomerate MAPNA.
I know that propulsion system is 100% Iranian designed and built by MAPNA . The Truck body and chassis itself probably assembled by MAPNA with some yet to be know local content..
312 Km per charge.*

































*Charging station in Mashhad.*





Video of the tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*The Turkish Electric Cars to hit the market in 2022*



*Specifications*

-- The fully electric car to have two engine configurations 200 hp or 400 hp
-- a 4.8 second sprint from 0 to 100 km/h
-- The car will have a range of up to 500 km and locally produced Lithium-ion battery chargeable to 80% in less than 30 minutes

-- *"3D Holographic Assistant" technology .. ( the first time in the world )*
This innovative assistant will benefit from advanced eye tracking algorithms and holographic three-dimensional imaging technologies to provide a user experience far beyond the ordinary virtual dashboard

-- The car is becoming a smart device. It's an autonomous vehicle ( autonomous driving level 3 )
-- Artificial Intelligence technology
-- Intelligent connection and updating software over the internet via a 4G / 5G connection 

























*
Turkish ZES 180kw Charging Stations will solve Turkey's charging infrastructure problem in 2022*


----------



## Sina-1

aryobarzan said:


> *Part -6 ) Auto Industry ...Iran's Electric vehicle production*.
> _Thanks to my friends @skyshadow and @Raghfarm007 for providing the photos/videos and information._
> 
> *The Iranian "electric" vehicles have finally come out of the lab and into the "limited" Production .
> Trucks are made by Iran's largest Industrial conglomerate MAPNA.
> I know that propulsion system is 100% Iranian designed and built by MAPNA . The Truck body and chassis itself probably assembled by MAPNA with some yet to be know local content..
> 312 Km per charge.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charging station in Mashhad.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the tests.


An important note here is that MAPNA has developed 100% of the drivetrain with 100% domestic capabilities. Furthermore the charging stations are also completely made by them.
They have also said that they are not interested to produce cars and the pick-up will be only for limited production. They hope that an auto-manufacturer picks up on this and mass-produce electric cars, to which MAPNA can provide the powertrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran Center for Laser Science and Technology 
1: 5KW high power thin disk laser
2: Fiber laser with a power of 10 kW, welding power of 5 mm steel at a speed of 5 to 6 minutes per hour
3: Tandem fiber laser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's massive Uranium Enrichment Centrifuge IR-9 is unveiled.*

This advanced (9th generation) centrifuge is about *50* times more powerful than first generation machines currently installed and 4 times taller. With 5 rotors this giant can replace a cascade of 160 old version machines with only 4 of these IR-9s and get more done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Not long before team Rouhani is gonna "negotiate" this away for some lollipops!


Highly doubtful he will have the possibility to do that. Also it’s clear that “west pleasers” will not be elected during the next election. Leader has already said that the way to go forward is to nullify the sanctions which basically means that they do not see any sign of sanction relief in the foreseeable future. So whats the point of negotiating if the outcome is already clear?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I hope you are right because that sneaky bastard and his weasel Zarif are up to their dirty tricks right now in Vienna going against Ayatollah Khamenei's word.


Dadash I have to say that I really do not appreciate this disrespect to our hardworking officials. Fact in hand this was not the way to go. But zarif and many others like him have been fighting for us since the 80s. They do not deserve slandering like this. Here have a look at this video and tell me, if all Iranians actual cared and fought for their country with this passion, wouldn’t we be better of right now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

It is now *18 years* (2003-2004) since Iran became *"nuclear capable"* meaning Iran has done all experiments and mastered all technologies to build a Nuclear device ( Exploding Bridge Wire *EBW* detonation being the most critical). As we all know with today's technology you do not need to do an actual test unless you want to prove it to others (simulations with fast computers will do the job). This IR-9 machine is a game changer meaning that when the decision is made to have the bomb this machine will produce the fuel for the bomb in 2-3 months...that is why it is announced coordinated with the meetings in Vienna.

here is another photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran designed and built GE 82.5 megawatt Turbine rotor*
Another MAPNA product in Turbine production 





A 82.5-megawatt rotor was unveiled during an online ceremony attended by Energy Minister Reza Ardakanian on Tuesday, April 20, 2021.
*Iran has unveiled its first turbine rotor built by the country’s specialists for electricity generation, entering the league of five leading producers of the machine.*
The 82.5-megawatt rotor was unveiled during an online ceremony attended by Energy Minister Reza Ardakanian on Tuesday, Tasnim news agency reported.
*With 2,539 blades, it has been built for a nominal speed of 3,000 rotations per minute** and can withstand steam temperatures of up to 510 degrees centigrade*, the report said.
Mapna Group CEO Abbas Aliabadi recently said the company has built 5,000 megawatts of thermal power plants across the world and begun manufacturing hydrogen-fueled turbines. 

“Mapna has defeated the world's greats in the power plant construction in price and quality, because it has been able to offer world-class equipment at a lower price to the international market,” he said in February.

According to Aliabadi, the company plans to manufacture 4.5 megawatt (MW) wind turbines for installation in Iranian wind farms and unveil its MGT-75 turbine that uses hydrogen for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## yavar

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran designed and built GE 82.5 megawatt Turbine rotor*
> Another MAPNA product in Turbine production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 82.5-megawatt rotor was unveiled during an online ceremony attended by Energy Minister Reza Ardakanian on Tuesday, April 20, 2021.
> *Iran has unveiled its first turbine rotor built by the country’s specialists for electricity generation, entering the league of five leading producers of the machine.*
> The 82.5-megawatt rotor was unveiled during an online ceremony attended by Energy Minister Reza Ardakanian on Tuesday, Tasnim news agency reported.
> *With 2,539 blades, it has been built for a nominal speed of 3,000 rotations per minute** and can withstand steam temperatures of up to 510 degrees centigrade*, the report said.
> Mapna Group CEO Abbas Aliabadi recently said the company has built 5,000 megawatts of thermal power plants across the world and begun manufacturing hydrogen-fueled turbines.
> 
> “Mapna has defeated the world's greats in the power plant construction in price and quality, because it has been able to offer world-class equipment at a lower price to the international market,” he said in February.
> 
> According to Aliabadi, the company plans to manufacture 4.5 megawatt (MW) wind turbines for installation in Iranian wind farms and unveil its MGT-75 turbine that uses hydrogen for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Kind of unique concept of a rocket with a laser guided glide munition that detaches and finds target that is being designated by laser.













@aryobarzan
This is what South African expertise, and large funding gets you. There are a lot of Emirati local Junior engineers, but the principle and chief engineers are South Africans many who worked at Denel, and other defense companies and are bringing vast knowledge for pay.

Halcon has over 400 employees, and last July it had 250 that is amazing growth in less than a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 735904
> 
> 
> Kind of unique concept of a rocket with a laser guided glide munition that detaches and finds target that is being designated by laser.
> 
> View attachment 735906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 735908
> 
> 
> 
> @aryobarzan
> This is what South African expertise, and large funding gets you. There are a lot of Emirati local Junior engineers, but the principle and chief engineers are South Africans many who worked at Denel, and other defense companies and are bringing vast knowledge for pay.
> 
> Halcon has over 400 employees, and last July it had 250 that is amazing growth in less than a year.


Thanks for the info..it is indeed a new concept ..if those junior UAE engineers take their jobs seroiusly they will soon become innovators themselves...UAE despite being small population is like "path finder" to many technologies for the rest of the Arab world...I always applauded them for being bold and forward looking in their thinking..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Kind of unique concept of a rocket with a laser guided glide munition that detaches and finds target that is being designated by laser.




*TURKEY


TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Rocket*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this 230mm rocket works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UCAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys even moving targets










We used TRLG-230 to hit SAA , IRGC and HEZBOLAH in Idlib/Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY
> 
> 
> TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Rocket*
> 
> Weight : 210 kg
> Warhead : 50 kg
> Range : 70 km
> 
> The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UCAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys even moving targets
> View attachment 736000


I knew about this missile bro, but here the glide munition detaches during flight on TRGL-230 the warhead doesn't detach that is what is unique about the missile.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY
> 
> 
> TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Rocket*
> 
> Weight : 210 kg
> Warhead : 50 kg
> Range : 70 km
> 
> The way this 230mm rocket works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UCAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys even moving targets
> View attachment 736000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used TRLG-230 to hit SAA , IRGC and HEZBOLAH in Idlib/Syria


yeah every thing that turkey made is world beater, rest of the world made crap defense product including west/USA/China/Russia/india/Pakistan etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> yeah every thing that turkey made is world beater, rest of the world made crap defense product including west/USA/China/Russia/india/Pakistan etc etc



Nobody says that

stop trolling


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> you're always troll not blame me, in Turkish UCAV thread you pretending the same, that Indian defense has no answer to Turkish UCAV if Pakistan will buy Turkish UCAV lol



We have seen Russian PANTSIR , BUK , even S300 against Turkish Bayraktar TB-2

I am saying again
Indian Frigates/Destroyers armed with only 32x SAMs could not stop 20 AKINCI UCAVs armed with total of 100x KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs and 20x MRASHM anti-ship Missiles in swarm attack


go and buy Chinese trash Wing Loong- II and get out TROLL


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> We have seen Russian PANTSIR , BUK , even S300 against Turkish Bayraktar TB-2
> 
> I am saying again
> Indian Frigates/Destroyers armed with only 32x SAMs could not stop 20 AKINCI UCAVs armed with total of 100x KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs and 20x MRASHM anti-ship Missiles in swarm attack
> 
> 
> go and buy Chinese trash Wing Loong- II and get out TROLL


LOL here you go again, do have any chip or IC fabrication technology like China have, do you know NAVAL ships always comes in groups and strike groups, do you know the term carrier battle groups lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL here you go again, do have any chip or IC fabrication technology like China have, do you know NAVAL ships always comes in groups and strike groups, do you know the term carrier battle groups lol



carrier battle groups ? weak İndia ? pathetic KOLKOTA class Destroyer armed with only 32x medium range SAMs ..
KOLKOTA can not defend even itself and trying to defend carrier battle group

and enemy comes with UCAVs only ? ...... what a stupid TROLL


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> and enemy comes in UCAVs only ...... what a stupidity


 which means you're not relying on UAVs but strike package that's what i want to hear from you, but you're insisting send a swarm of UAV ONLY and watch the result lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> which means you're not relying on UAVs but strike package that's what i want to hear from you, but you're insisting send a swarm of UAV ONLY and watch the result lol



if we use only UCAVs , then need to send 100 UCAVs instead of 20 to wipe out carrier battle group

even if We lost 50 of 100 UCAVs ( max $350 million ) , thats not problem , India will lose carrier battle group ( min $5 billion ) and thousands of personnel


and our Fighter Jets , AEWCs , Frigates , Submarines , etc also will be in action in a large scale war ....... you ignorant TROLL


Turkish Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs raped enemy Tanks and has put forward a "new military doctrine" in the world


cutting-edge-technology Turkish AKINCI UCAVs also will rape enemy Warships ..... wait and see

Greek or French Frigates can be the first victim


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> if we use only UCAVs , then need to send 100 UCAVs instead of 20 to wipe out carrier battle group
> 
> even if We lost 50 of 100 UCAVs ( $500 million ) , thats not problem , India will lose carrier battle group ( min $5 billion )


Oh bother you do nothing about tech, when those UCAVs comes to fire their range long before they will be destroyed from Multiple long range/Medium range SAMs launches, fighter jets from aircraft carriers. Aircraft carriers has own AWACS patrolling over the sea looking for threats lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Oh bother you do nothing about tech, when those UCAVs comes to fire their range long before they will be destroyed from Multiple long range/Medium range SAMs launches, fighter jets from aircraft carriers. Aircraft carriers has own AWACS patrolling over the sea looking for threats lol



Nahhhhh ...
Aircraft Carrier including MIG-29Ks on the deck will be under attack by hundreds of 1.000-1.500km KARGI Kamikaze Drones in first line of attack

then so easy to hunt İndian Frigates / Destroyers by AKINCI UCAVs

even I am not talking about our Fighter Jets , AEWCs , Frigates , Submarines ,etc in a large scale war

İts drone superpower TURKIYE , not Pakistan


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Nahhhhh ...
> Aircraft Carrier including MIG-29Ks on the deck will be under attack by hundreds of 1.500-2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drones in first line of attack
> 
> then so easy to hunt İndian Frigates / Destroyers by AKINCI UCAVs
> 
> even I am not talking about our Fighter Jets , AEWCs , Frigates , Submarines in action in a large scale war
> 
> İts TURKIYE , not Pakistan


LOL, there is no long range multiple AESA on IN frigates/Destroyers to detect/track/Engage those UCAVs, lol are your UCAVs are invisible invincible to all electromagnetic radiation, what a stupidity you have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL, there is no long range multiple AESA on IN frigates/Destroyers to detect/track/Engage those UCAVs, lol are your UCAVs are invisible invincible to all electromagnetic radiation, what a stupidity you have



and Indian Frigates/Destroyers will be without SAMs and how to stop swarm attack of hundreds of KARGI kamizake Drones .. you stupid TROLL


as the small Drone (with its small radar cross-section) can evade SAMs and radar detection systems which are designed to target much larger aircraft or to intercept fixed-trajectory missiles

never forget that 6 S-300 SAMs easly were destroyed by Kamikaze Drones which used by Azerbaijan



btw if a small Drone comes in low altitude as 5 meters over the sea , then it's almost impossible to detect small Drones
Radars will be destroyed by KARGI kamikaze Drones which using its anti-radar homing system


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> and Indian Frigates/Destroyers will be without SAMs and how to stop hundreds of KARGI kamizake Drones .. you stupid TROLL
> 
> btw learn about Military , if a small Drone comes in low altitude as 5 meters , then so hard to detect small Drones
> 
> 
> never forget that 6 S-300 SAMs easly were destroyed by Kamikaze Drones which used by Azerbaijan


Lol you first learn about military you stupid Naval ships have multiple AESAs/radars to detect different kind targets at once and they have short range surface to air missile to shot down anti ship missiles/smart munitions and last ditch weapons is CIWCS, and all naval ship also have IR system on it, subsonic anti ship missiles and drone is no problem for any navy now, world already in an era of supersonic anti ship missile and countering them, and world moving toward hypersonic anti ship/surface missiles, go study and learn about military tactics first than talk


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Lol you first learn about military you stupid Naval ships have multiple AESAs/radars to detect different kind targets at once and they have short range surface to air missile to shot down anti ship missiles/smart munitions and last ditch weapons is CIWCS, and all naval ship also have IR system on it, subsonic anti ship missiles and drone is no problem for any navy now, world already in an era of supersonic anti ship missile and countering them, and world moving toward hypersonic anti ship/surface missiles, go study and learn about military tactics first than talk




You learn about military and tactics ... you ignorant stupid TROLL

Turkish UCAVs has put forward a "new military doctrine" in the world
most modern Russian PANTSIR Systems could not stop Turkish UCAVs



your senario against salvo attack of 8 or 16 anti-ship missiles from a Warship


I am talking about swarm attack of 200 KARGI kamikaze Drones in first line of attack
and another swarm attack of 100 KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs and 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles from 20 AKINCI UCAVs

and another swarm attack of 20 Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs armed with 80 MAM-L laser guided Bombs
( CIWS can not engage on very small MAM-L )


and KOLKATA class Destroyer armed with only 32 SAMs ... nothing else


and Turkish F-16s , HAVASOJ stand off Jammer and Boeing E-7T AEWC will be in action for air strike with UCAVs
even I am not talking about Turkish Navy Frigates , Corvettes , Submarines .. Coastal defense missiles
also unmanned Submarines and unmanned Vessels armed with AKYA heavyweight torpedos and MRASHM anti-ship missiles



*Turkish UCAVs easly can rape Indian Navy .... Greek Navy not even close*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> You learn about military and tactics ... you ignorant stupid TROLL
> 
> Turkish UCAVs has put forward a "new military doctrine" in the world
> most modern Russian PANTSIR Systems could not stop Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> your senario against salvo attack of 8 or 16 anti-ship missiles from a Warship
> 
> 
> I am talking about swarm attack of 200 KARGI kamikaze Drones in first line of attack
> and another swarm attack of 100 KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs and 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles from 20 AKINCI UCAVs
> 
> and another swarm attack of 20 Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs armed with 80 MAM-L laser guided Bombs
> ( CIWS can not engage on very small MAM-L )
> 
> 
> and KOLKATA class Destroyer armed with only 32 SAMs ... nothing else
> 
> 
> and Turkish F-16s , HAVASOJ stand off Jammer and Boeing E-7T AEWCs will be in action for air strike with UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish UCAVs easly can rape Indian Navy .... Greek Navy not even close*


And IN has not back up with awacs and fighter jets to destroy your all UCAVs in your bases before they will fly with Brahmos land attack version, they have satellite assistant to detect these UCAVs on your bases, and IN not will come to fight Turkey in MED sea so this is useless debate and again Ships come in groups not in alone position


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> And IN has not back up with awacs and fighter jets to destroy your all UCAVs in your bases before they will fly with Brahmos land attack version, they have satellite assistant to detect these UCAVs on your bases, and IN not will come to fight Turkey in MED sea so this is useless debate and again Ships come in groups not in alone position




Turkey has developed HISAR air defense systems and KORKUT 35mm CIWS with airbust ammunition to intercept Cruise Missiles .... no problem

and Indian Jets needs to enter Turkish Airspace to attack airbases .. and İndian Jets can not do it


*even We will use AKINCI UCAVs as air based Air Defense System .... 7/24 in the air*

AKINCI UCAV will carry AESA Radar and 25-65 km BOZDOGAN-GOKDOGAN air to air missiles
even 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radars can detect Cruise Missiles and can guidance air to air missiles ongoing enemy Cruise Missiles



Pakistan needs Turkish technology to turn Indian Navy into crap of metal

*Turkey has great Unmanned Vehicle technology*

-- Unmanned Submarines armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedos ... and bye bye İndian Aircraft Carriers
-- Unmanned Vessels armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedo or MRASHM anti ship Missiles
-- AKINCI and MIUS UCAVs armed with SOM , MRASHM and KUZGUN to hit İndian Warships
-- 1.000-1.500 km KARGI anti-radiation kamikaze Drone

plus Pakistan Airforce - Navy and bye bye Indian Navy




also UCAVs are more effective than Attack Helicopters to hunt Tanks

*An 18 AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank*


İf Indian Army try to invade Pakistan
Turkish UCAVs easly can hunt all İndian Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , IFVs , mobile SAMs and troops even Helicopters including AH-64 APACHEs

-- 110 km KUZGUN joint attack Bomb with IIR seeker to hit Air Defense Systems like PANTSIR,TOR-M2 and BUK
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN and 25 km BOZDOGAN air to air missiles to hit Attack Helicopters or UCAVs
-- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy Tanks


*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ... *


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has developed HISAR air defense systems and KORKUT 35mm CIWS with airbust ammunition to intercept Cruise Missiles .... no problem
> 
> and Indian Jets needs to enter Turkish Airspace to attack airbases .. and İndian Jets can not do it
> 
> 
> *even We will use AKINCI UCAVs as air based Air Defense System .... 7/24 in the air*
> 
> AKINCI UCAV will carry AESA Radar and 25-65 km BOZDOGAN-GOKDOGAN air to air missiles
> even 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radars can detect Cruise Missiles and can guidance air to air missiles ongoing enemy Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan needs Turkish technology to turn Indian Navy into crap of metal
> 
> *Turkey has great Unmanned Vehicle technology*
> 
> -- Unmanned Submarines armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedos ... and bye bye İndian Aircraft Carriers
> -- Unmanned Vessels armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedo or MRASHM anti ship Missiles
> -- AKINCI and MIUS UCAVs armed with SOM and KUZGUN to hit İndian Warships
> -- 1.000-1.500 km KARGI anti-radiation kamikaze Drone
> 
> plus Pakistan Airforce and Navy and bye bye Indian Navy


why you're so stupid IN didn't have any C4IS capability to detect your UAVS at long ranges before they deploy their weapons, and Indian aircraft don't need to cross your airspace they launch air launch version of Brahmos from 500-550 km in range the will fire also KLAB supersonic land attack missiles from standoff ranges from their ships and they have hundreds of them, and your Hisar SAMS is just start to inducting your military don't know about hisar performance, and IN haven't any sonar to detect underwater threat and we better tarpedos than yours, from France/ Germany


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> why you're so stupid IN didn't have any C4IS capability to detect your UAVS at long ranges before they deploy their weapons, and Indian aircraft don't need to cross your airspace they launch air launch version of Brahmos from 500-550 km in range the will fire also KLAB supersonic land attack missiles from standoff ranges from their ships and they have hundreds of them, and your Hisar SAMS is just start to inducting your military don't know about hisar performance, and IN haven't any sonar to detect underwater threat and we better tarpedos than yours, from France/ Germany



real stupid is you

and Turkey has no land based AESA Radars , AEWCs and Frigates , S400 , etc to detect enemies in the Eastern Mediterranean ?

Turkey is watching the Eastern Mediterranean 7/24 

Indian Navy will be destroyed without 1 hour in the Eastern Mediterranean


btw BRAHMOS and KLAB has range of 300-350 km
even 500 km range is not enough to reach all airbases in Turkey

HISAR air defense systems and KORKUT 35mm CIWS with airbust ammunition can intercept Cruise Missiles
our Weapons perform as NATO standard and then enter service


also Turkey has developed BOZDOGAN air to air missile ... there will be land based VL variant similar to French MICA-VL to intercept Cruise Missiles


BOZDOGAN WVR Missile

High resolution IIR Seeker providing outstanding off-boresight capability
Advanced counter-countermeasure capabilities
All-aspect engagement capability
Superior agility with thrust vectoring
Unique warhead design for maximum probability-of-kill
also soon , Data-Link and lock-on after launch

Weight : 140 kg
Length : 3,3 m
Diameter : 160 mm
Speed : Mach 4+
Range : 25 km













GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile under development .... similar to METEOR missile



*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish ATMACA anti ship missile is superior to American HARPOON and French EXOCET

Turkish AKYA heavyweight torpedo can turn any Submarine in the world into crap of metal
and Turkey can produce hundreds of them for even Unmanned Submarines and Vessels

and you have no this capability



*Welcome to Tomorrow

TURKEY'S FIRST INDIGENOUS ARMED UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE*

ULAQ is the name of the Unmanned Surface Vehicle product family developed by the strong alliance of ARES Shipyard and Meteksan Defence of Turkey which includes different platform types and capabilities including ASUW , ASW , ISR/EW


ULAQ has been built from advanced composites, has 400 km range, 65 km/h speed, day/night vision capabilities, encrypted communication infrastructure 





ASUW ( Anti Surface Warfare - Guided Missile ) 







*ULAQ Unmanned Surface Vehicle .. ( Anti Submarine Warfare mission )*

Lenght : 13 m
Speed : 35 knots
Range : up to 800 km

Day and Night vision Systems
Artificial intelligence capability
Submarine detection Sonar
Advanced Radar
Stealth paint application
Swarm operation capability

-- 2 x Anti Submarine Rockets
-- 1 x AKYA heavyweight Torpedo or 2 x ORKA lightweight Torpedos
-- 1 x 7,62 mm RCWS 











*Roketsan ASW Rockets to hunt Submarines* 





AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo

Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar







*never forget that Turkey has great Unmanned Vehichle technology*

-- Unmanned Submarines armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedos ... and bye bye İndian Aircraft Carriers
-- Unmanned Vessel armed with AKYA heavyweight Torpedo and MRASHM anti ship Missiles 


*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> real stupid is you
> 
> and Turkey has no land based AESA Radars , AEWCs and Frigates , S400 , etc to detect enemies in the Eastern Mediterranean ?
> 
> Turkey is watching the Eastern Mediterranean 7/24
> 
> Indian Navy will be destroyed without 1 hour in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> btw BRAHMOS and KLAB has range of 300-350 km
> even 500 km range is not enough to reach all airbases in Turkey
> 
> HISAR air defense systems and KORKUT 35mm CIWS with airbust ammunition can intercept Cruise Missiles
> our Weapons perform as NATO standard and then enter service
> 
> 
> also Turkey has developed BOZDOGAN air to air missile ... there will be land based VL variant similar to French MICA-VL to intercept Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> BOZDOGAN WVR Missile
> 
> High resolution IIR Seeker providing outstanding off-boresight capability
> Advanced counter-countermeasure capabilities
> All-aspect engagement capability
> Superior agility with thrust vectoring
> Unique warhead design for maximum probability-of-kill
> also soon , Data-Link and lock-on after launch
> 
> Weight : 140 kg
> Length : 3,3 m
> Diameter : 160 mm
> Speed : Mach 4+
> Range : 25 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736041
> 
> 
> 
> GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )
> 
> AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile under development .... similar to METEOR missile
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


And India is not have or not developing cutting edge technology go read the news , newest version of brahmos has a range of 600 km and your AWACS can blip their AESA on 450 km away they also have ECM ECM/AESA and latest electronic gears and defense systems on their ships, if you're buying S-400 from Russia then why you think Russian short range defense SAMs on IN ships are bogus/useless lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> And India is not have or not developing cutting edge technology go read the news , newest version of brahmos has a range of 600 km and your AWACS can blip their AESA on 450 km away they also have ECM ECM/AESA and latest electronic gears and defense systems on their ships, if you're buying S-400 from Russia then why you think Russian short range defense SAMs on IN ships are bogus/useless lol



and Turkey develops anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA ballistic Missile to turn Indian Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean

also RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile
and 250+ km ATMACA land based anti-ship Missile

*even only land based Turkish missiles will be enough to turn enemy Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean *

only 1 hour and no more Indian Navy




even without Boeing E-7T AEWCs
Turkey has developed 600-700 km EIRS AESA Radar to control all Eastern Mediterranean

600/700 km Aselsan EIRS is a new generation S-Band AESA Radar
EIRS has the ability to detect and track aircrafts, fighter jets , ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges









White and Green with M/S said:


> if you're buying S-400 from Russia then why you think Russian short range defense SAMs on IN ships are bogus/useless lol



problem is for İndian Frigates 15-30 km SAMs which never can stop AKINCI UCAVs armed with 74-110 km KUZGUN

Most modern İndian SHIVALIK class Frigate armed with BARAK-1 , SHTIL-1 SAMs with range of 15-30 km

10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 80 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for swarm attack on Frigates

80 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $8 million
SHIVALIK Frigate : $500 million


*KUZGUN joint strike ammunition with* *IR seeker ,Data Link ( *Low operation cost* )*


Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km
to hit even moving Warships







*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> and Turkey develops anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA ballistic Missile to turn Indian Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> also RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile
> and 250+ km ATMACA land based anti-ship Missile
> 
> *even only land based Turkish missiles will be enough to turn enemy Warships into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean *
> 
> only 1 hour and no more Indian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even without Boeing E-7T AEWCs
> Turkey has developed 600-700 km EIRS AESA Radar to control all Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 600/700 km Aselsan EIRS is a new generation S-Band AESA Radar
> EIRS has the ability to detect and track aircrafts, fighter jets , ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges
> View attachment 736057
> 
> 
> 
> problem is for İndian Frigates 15-30 km SAMs which never can stop AKINCI UCAVs armed with 74-110 km KUZGUN
> 
> Most modern İndian SHIVALIK class Frigate armed with BARAK-1 , SHTIL-1 SAMs with range of 15-30 km
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 80 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for swarm attack on Frigates
> 
> 80 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $8 million
> SHIVALIK Frigate : $500 million


again more crap by you as usual and they are not have those type missiles better than you one of the best missiles supplier on the planet Russia, and those AESA signals can't be intercepted by radar waring receiver on indian ships and employ ECM to confuse them
Bromos based on russian P-800 is far better than your new ramjet missiles, and your Atacama is not beter than Russian club, and they at your navy what defense you have against these sophistcated missiles , i think none you have

ABD ASHBM IS UNPROVEN TECHNOLOGY AND CAN'T MOVING TARGET AT SEA, ACCORDING TO VARIOUS WESTERN DESFENSE SITES , AND TO ACCURATELY GUIDE ASHBMs YOU NEED SATELITES TO UPDATE ITS TRAJECTORIES, DO TURKEY HAVE THIESE KIND OF SATELITES IN ORBIT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> again more crap by you as usual and they are not have those type missiles better than you one of the best missiles supplier on the planet Russia, and those AESA signals can't be intercepted by radar waring receiver on indian ships and employ ECM to confuse them
> Bromos based on russian P-800 is far better than your new ramjet missiles, and your Atacama is not beter than Russian club, and they at your navy what defense you have against these sophistcated missiles , i think none you have




and Turkey is one of the best missile producer in the world

Turkish Missiles will be enough to destroy pathetic İndian Navy in the Eastern Mediterranean


even Turkish Airforce 70km TRLG-230 supersonic Missile will be enough to destroy Indian Navy Warships armed with 15-30km SAMs

Turkey can produce hundreds of TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles to rape Indian Navy






-- 100-150 km MRASHM anti ship Missile
-- 250+ km ATMACA network enabled anti-ship missile with super sea skimming capability less than 3 meters ( Radars can not even detect ATMACA anti ship Missile )

-- 280 km SOM-C air launched network enabled stealth anti-ship missile with sea skimming capability less than 5 meters ( Radars can not even detect SOM-C anti ship Missile )

-- RAMJET powered supersonic anti ship Missile
-- anti-ship Ballistic Missile
-- 150 km AKBABA anti radiation Missile
-- 150+ KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
-- 110 km KUZGUN joint strike Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships


also 600+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER and HARM Missiles to destroy Indian Navy






White and Green with M/S said:


> ABD ASHBM IS UNPROVEN TECHNOLOGY AND CAN'T MOVING TARGET AT SEA, ACCORDING TO VARIOUS WESTERN DESFENSE SITES , AND TO ACCURATELY GUIDE ASHBMs YOU NEED SATELITES TO UPDATE ITS TRAJECTORIES, DO TURKEY HAVE THIESE KIND OF SATELITES IN ORBIT?



Turkish Satellites ( in service and will be launched by 2022-2023 )

RASAT
IMECE
GOKTURK-1
GOKTURK-2
GOKTURK-3
TURKSAT-5A
TURKSAT-6A


*Turkey became one of the 10 countries that can produce communications satellites *

Turkey's first indigenously developed telecommunication satellite TURKSAT-6A to be launched into space by 2022

TÜRKSAT 6A will bring extended capabilities and additional capacity for high and secure data transfer applications with 20 Ku-Band transponders that can be operated simultaneously






*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> and Turkey is one of the best missile producer in the world
> 
> Turkish Missiles will be enough to destroy pathetic İndian Navy in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> even Turkish Airforce 70km TRLG-230 supersonic Missile will be enough to destroy Indian Navy Warships armed with 15-30km SAMs
> 
> Turkey can produce hundreds of TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles to rape Indian Navy
> View attachment 736066
> 
> 
> -- 100-150 km MRASHM anti ship Missile
> -- 250+ km ATMACA network enabled anti-ship missile with super sea skimming capability less than 3 meters ( Radars can not even detect ATMACA anti ship Missile )
> 
> -- 280 km SOM-C air launched network enabled stealth anti-ship missile with sea skimming capability less than 5 meters ( Radars can not even detect SOM-C anti ship Missile )
> 
> -- RAMJET powered supersonic anti ship Missile
> -- anti-ship Ballistic Missile
> -- 150 km AKBABA anti radiation Missile
> -- 150+ KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
> -- 110 km KUZGUN joint strike Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
> 
> 
> also 600+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER and HARM Missile to destroy Indian Navy


   you're comparing yourself the country who is building Missiles since early 50s and you're just started LOL and your ATMCA flies under the sea state 0 mean c in calm water, and will do not fly 3 meter in rough sea, sea state 6 or 7, And your naval ship is not install 15-30 km SAMs like ESSM (evolve sea sparrow and rolling air frame missiles) for ship defense if your missiles can destroy IN ships so IN navy can also destroy your ship far more easily than you imagine with Brahmos/klub etc etc

you're repeating same sh!t again and again with no base, i am sick of your one side thinking not seeing the whole picture , you have childish logics kid


----------



## MMM-E

*India is nothing in EW technology to compare with Turkey*


Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems can jam Radars on Warships and Fighter Jets from 200 km away ............ airborne HAVASOJ variant from 400km away

only Turkey and Russia










Turkish state of the art technology in Libya








White and Green with M/S said:


> you're comparing yourself the country who is building Missiles since early 50s and you're just started LOL




I am not compare Turkey with anyone
I show Turkish missiles to kick enemies


*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> And your naval ship is not install 15-30 km SAMs like ESSM (evolve sea sparrow and rolling air frame missiles) for ship defense if your missiles can destroy IN ships so IN navy can also destroy your ship far more easily than you imagine with Brahmos/klub etc etc



ignorant kid ...... learn about military and game changer Turkish weapons


India has no technology to develop UCAV which carry 110-150-280km guided bombs/missiles

but even 10 Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can carry 80 KUZGUN for swarm attack to rape Indian Frigates/Destroyers


on the other hand Indian KOLKOTA class Destroyer can fire 16 BRAHMOS missiles and Turkish GABYA or MEKO-200 Frigates can fire ESSM to intercept 16 BRAHMOS .... no problem

8 Turkish Frigates armed with 320 ESSM which developed to intercept even supersonic missiles including BRAHMOS


and soon Turkish G-40 for Turkish Navy .. similar to ESSM







also Turkish HISAR to intercept Cruise Missiles












*Tactical medium range air defense system based on BVR - WVR Missiles*

25 km BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )

60 km GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile test firing ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

*Land based VL variant will be accurate to intercept Fighter Jets , Cruise Missiles , Anti-radiation Missiles ,... similar to French MICA VL and German IRIS-T SLM*








*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> ignorant kid ...... learn about military and game changer Turkish weapons
> 
> 
> India has no technology to develop UCAV which carry 110-150-280km guided bombs/missiles
> 
> but even 10 Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can carry 80 KUZGUN for swarm attack to rape Indian Frigates/Destroyers
> 
> 
> on the other hand Indian KOLKOTA class Destroyer can fire 16 BRAHMOS missiles and Turkish GABYA or MEKO-200 Frigates can fire ESSM to intercept 16 BRAHMOS .... no problem
> 
> 8 Turkish Frigates armed with 320 ESSM which developed to intercept even supersonic missiles including BRAHMOS
> 
> 
> and soon Turkish G-40 for Turkish Navy .. similar to ESSM
> View attachment 736085


Your all weapons and UAVs are invisible ànd invincible to all enemy sensors ànd RADARS and AESAs lol I'm sure on your next post you're telling me you can destroy WHOLE USN/RUSSIAN NAVY/PLAN in just 1 hour with your out of this universe weapons ànd UCAVs


paranoid kid they Will firing dozens of brahmos at you ànd lol your ESSM can defend you easily ànd their short ranged sam's doesn't intercepting your attacking MISSILES lol what a foolish logic you have and brahmos has S by turn defensive manuevers at terminal phase to avoid interceptions

I'M SORRY TO SAY KID YOUR MENTAL DISEASE HAS NO CURE 🙂


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Your all weapons and UAVs are invisible ànd invincible to all enemy sensors ànd RADARS and AESAs lol I'm sure on your next post you're telling me you can destroy WHOLE USN/RUSSIAN NAVY/PLAN in just 1 hour with your out of this universe weapons ànd UCAVs



you are so pathetic

I am talking about Indian Navy ...... and now you are talking about USN and Russian Navy


and enemy sensors ànd RADARS and AESAs can detect AKINCI UCAV
but 15-30-70 km SAMs on Indian Frigates/Destroyers can do nothing against AKINCI UCAV armed with 110-150-280 km missiles




White and Green with M/S said:


> paranoid kid they Will firing dozens of brahmos at you ànd lol your ESSM can defend you easily ànd their short ranged sam's doesn't intercepting your attacking MISSILES lol what a foolish logic you have and brahmos has S by turn defensive manuevers at terminal phase to avoid interceptions



fool kid

3 KALKOTA class Destroyers can fire total of 48 BRAHMOS
and 8 Turkish Frigates armed with 320 ESSM and 144 SM-1MR SAMs

each Destroyer can fire 16 BRAHMOS
each of 4 modernized MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 ESSM .... also each of 4 modernized GABYA class Frigates armed with 32 ESSM and 36 SM-1MR

each of 4 Turkish ISTIF class Frigates will be armed with 64 ESSM or G-40
each of 7 Turkish TF-2000 class Destroyers will be armed with 96 SAMs ( 64 G-40 and 32 SIPER )



on the other hand Indian Destroyers armed with only 32 SAMs
and Indian Frigates/Destroyers never can stop swarm attack of 80 KUZGUN guided munitions which will be dropped from 10 AKINCI UCAVs

even I am not talking about 1.000+ HARPOON , ATMACA , SOM-C , MRASHM , SLAM-ER and HARM Missiles


even 13 year old teenager can understand that superior fire power


----------



## aryobarzan

*Gentlemen... This thread is non-political..Please refrain from posts of that nature to keep this useful for all...thanks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White and Green with M/S

A


MMM-E said:


> TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...


Ànd India is not DEVELOPING cutting edge technology lol
ARE you DEVELOPING ASAT (ANTI SATELITE WEAPON SYSTEM) ABM (ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILES SYSTEM) LASERS FOR SHORT RANGE DEFENSE RAIL GUNS ( ELECTRIC GUNS) 😂


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> And your these weapons are also invisible to ENEMY AESAs ànd you have also 15-30 km range Sam for ship defense 😂






but India has no technology to develop UCAV armed with 110-150-280 km missiles for swarm attack

10 Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can drop 80 KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs to turn İndian Frigates/Destroyers into crap of metal

India , Pakistan , Europe , Russia , İran , etc have no this capability


Turkish UCAVs can destroy all Indian Navy
and We will use UCAVs to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean against Frigates , Destroyers and Submarines





White and Green with M/S said:


> You're acting like a Good 5 year Old kid ànd your sm-1 is junk in modern standard 70 era's sams ànd panistr Tor1 m3 ànd latest version of buk on IN naval ship is able to intercept missiles precision guided munitions at terminal stages ( l we have lots of videos on youtube on it lol



you are so ignorant ... educate yourself then come to discuss


modernized Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36x SM-1MR + 32x ESSM

and ESSM can intercept even supersonic missiles including BRAHMOS


36x SM-1MR = against Aircrafts , UCAVs , Helicopters
32x ESSM = against anti-ship missiles

and ESSM is superior to Russian Shitil-1 , S-125M SAM and İsraeli BARAK-1 SAM on the İndian Frigates/Destroyers


btw Turkey develops its own SAMs such as HISAR , G-40 and SIPER for Turkish projects ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer




*latests technology Turrkish Aselsan CAFRAD naval AESA Radar *

Active, Non-Rotating IFF Antenna Subsystem
• STANAG 4193 compliant Mode 1/2/3/C/S/5 interrogation
• 450 km range

Active Phased Array Multifunction Radar
• X-Band
• Volume and horizon search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• Sea-skimming fast-small target detection and tracking
• Multiple target precise tracking
• 150 km range
• Track capacity >1000

Active Phased Array Illumination Radar
• X-Band
• Semi-active missile guidance
• 150 km range

Active Phased Array Long Range Search Radar
• S-Band
• Long Range volume search
• Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
• 450 km range
• Track capacity >2000






*Multi-function Naval Radars in the World ... ( The US,The UK,France,Turkey,Japan,Russia,Israel,China )*

-- 150 km Poliment 5P-20K ( Admiral Gorshkov class Frigate of the Russian Navy ) ... RUSSIA
-- 190 km Lockheed Martin AN/SPY-1D ( Arleigh Burke class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
-- 222 km FCS-3 ( Akizuki class Destroyer of the Japanese Navy ) ...... JAPAN
-- 250 km EL/M-2248 MF-STAR ( Kolkata class Destroyer of the Indian Navy ) ... ISRAEL
-- 320 km Raytheon AN/SPY-3 ( Zumwalt class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
-- 400 km BAE Systems SAMPSON ( Type-45 class Destroyer of the Royal Navy ) ... THE UK
-- 400 km Thales SMART-L ( Horizon class Destroyer of the French Navy ) .... FRANCE
-- 450 km H/LJG-346B ( Type 055 class Destroyer of the Chinese Navy ) ... CHINA
-- 450 km Aselsan CAFRAD ( TF-2000 class Destroyer of the Turkish Navy ) ... TURKEY



*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Ànd India is not DEVELOPING cutting edge technology lol
> ARE you DEVELOPING ABM (ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILES SYSTEM)




*TURKEY create its own Air Defense Capability to intercept Fighter Jets , AWACSs , Bombers , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles , Ballistic Missiles*

-- SUNGUR MANPADS
-- KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
-- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- GUMS Ballistic Missile Defense System

-- BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile
-- AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile

also navalized variants of HISAR and SIPER Missiles will be used on ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer


*Turkey speeds up works on anti-ballistic missiles*









Turkey speeds up works on critical systems like anti-ballistic missiles


Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries.For instance, a leading local...




www.dailysabah.com





Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries

In addition to our Hisar and Siper air defense systems will speed up our design and technology development studies for the development of missile defense systems that will eliminate ballistic missiles by engaging in the upper layer

*TUBITAK develops DACS for Ballistic Missile Defense System*







*Turkish space program will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies in Space*

130km Altitude Test










*TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> India , Pakistan , Europe , Russia , İran , etc have no this capability


   a troll you're they just don't need this tech, because they have better alternatives FIGHTER JETS AND HELIS can more payloads, more Electronic countermeasures gears, Range, endurance, speed than you these UCAV lol


MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY create its own Air Defense Capability to intercept Fighter Jets , AWACSs , Bombers , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles , Ballistic Missiles*
> 
> -- SUNGUR MANPADS
> -- KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
> -- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
> -- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
> -- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
> -- GUMS Ballistic Missile Defense System
> 
> -- BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile
> -- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile
> -- AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile
> 
> also navalized variants of HISAR and SIPER Missiles will be used on ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer
> 
> 
> *Turkey speeds up works on anti-ballistic missiles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey speeds up works on critical systems like anti-ballistic missiles
> 
> 
> Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries.For instance, a leading local...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries
> 
> In addition to our Hisar and Siper air defense systems will speed up our design and technology development studies for the development of missile defense systems that will eliminate ballistic missiles by engaging in the upper layer
> 
> *TUBITAK develops DACS for Ballistic Missile Defense System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish space program will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies in Space*
> 
> 130km Altitude Test
> View attachment 736361
> 
> View attachment 736362
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


mostly in developments talk when than you finished these project, India Already have these system already operational in their military lol


MMM-E said:


> but India has no technology to develop UCAV armed with 110-150-280 km missiles for swarm attack
> 
> 10 Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can drop 80 KUZGUN IIR guided Bombs to turn İndian Frigates/Destroyers into crap of metal
> 
> India , Pakistan , Europe , Russia , İran , etc have no this capability
> 
> 
> Turkish UCAVs can destroy all Indian Navy
> and We will use UCAVs to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean against Frigates , Destroyers and Submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so ignorant ... educate yourself then come to discuss
> 
> 
> modernized Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 36x SM-1MR + 32x ESSM
> 
> and ESSM can intercept even supersonic missiles including BRAHMOS
> 
> 
> 36x SM-1MR = against Aircrafts , UCAVs , Helicopters
> 32x ESSM = against anti-ship missiles
> 
> and ESSM is superior to Russian Shitil-1 , S-125M SAM and İsraeli BARAK-1 SAM on the İndian Frigates/Destroyers
> 
> 
> btw Turkey develops its own SAMs such as HISAR , G-40 and SIPER for Turkish projects ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *latests technology Turrkish Aselsan CAFRAD naval AESA Radar *
> 
> Active, Non-Rotating IFF Antenna Subsystem
> • STANAG 4193 compliant Mode 1/2/3/C/S/5 interrogation
> • 450 km range
> 
> Active Phased Array Multifunction Radar
> • X-Band
> • Volume and horizon search
> • Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
> • Sea-skimming fast-small target detection and tracking
> • Multiple target precise tracking
> • 150 km range
> • Track capacity >1000
> 
> Active Phased Array Illumination Radar
> • X-Band
> • Semi-active missile guidance
> • 150 km range
> 
> Active Phased Array Long Range Search Radar
> • S-Band
> • Long Range volume search
> • Air/surface target detection, tracking and classification
> • 450 km range
> • Track capacity >2000
> 
> View attachment 736359
> 
> 
> *Multi-function Naval Radars in the World ... ( The US,The UK,France,Turkey,Japan,Russia,Israel,China )*
> 
> -- 150 km Poliment 5P-20K ( Admiral Gorshkov class Frigate of the Russian Navy ) ... RUSSIA
> -- 190 km Lockheed Martin AN/SPY-1D ( Arleigh Burke class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
> -- 222 km FCS-3 ( Akizuki class Destroyer of the Japanese Navy ) ...... JAPAN
> -- 250 km EL/M-2248 MF-STAR ( Kolkata class Destroyer of the Indian Navy ) ... ISRAEL
> -- 320 km Raytheon AN/SPY-3 ( Zumwalt class Destroyer of the US Navy ) .... THE US
> -- 400 km BAE Systems SAMPSON ( Type-45 class Destroyer of the Royal Navy ) ... THE UK
> -- 400 km Thales SMART-L ( Horizon class Destroyer of the French Navy ) .... FRANCE
> -- 450 km H/LJG-346B ( Type 055 class Destroyer of the Chinese Navy ) ... CHINA
> -- 450 km Aselsan CAFRAD ( TF-2000 class Destroyer of the Turkish Navy ) ... TURKEY
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKEY develops cutting-edge-technologies ...*


So they doing the same with better resource lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> a troll you're they just don't need this tech, because they have better alternatives FIGHTER JETS AND HELIS can more payloads, more Electronic countermeasures gears, Range, endurance, speed than you these UCAV lol



stupid TROLL

top 100 military powers use Fighter Jets and Helicopters

but only The US , İsrael , Turkey and China have its own UCAVs armed with long range missiles/bombs

you are so pathetic .... topic is over .. what a stupid post


White and Green with M/S said:


> a troll you're they just don't need this tech, because they have better alternatives FIGHTER JETS AND HELIS can more payloads, more Electronic countermeasures gears, Range, endurance, speed than you these UCAV lol
> 
> mostly in developments talk when than you finished these project, India Already have these system already operational in their military lol
> 
> So they doing the same with better resource lol



only in your lies TROLL


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Ànd India is not DEVELOPING cutting edge technology lol
> ARE you DEVELOPING LASERS FOR SHORT RANGE DEFENSE RAIL GUNS ( ELECTRIC GUNS)



*TURKEY

BILGEM Rifle mounted LASER Weapon ..... ( the first Rifle mounted 5kw LASER Weapon in the world )*

-- range : 150m
-- power : 5 kw
-- shoot : 180 times
-- it can charge in 30 minutes







*TUBITAK BILGEM 20kw LASER Weapon*

Many countries have developed multi mode LASER
multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor

but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world .... ( China is working on singel mode laser )






Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds










*Turkish 60 kw Laser Weapon to hit Rockets from 3 km away within seconds*




*Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya*









__





Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya | weapons defence industry military technology UK | analysis focus army defence military industry army


Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya




www.armyrecognition.com







*TURKS use the latest technologies in real wars .. while other countries are just dreaming*


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> stupid TROLL
> 
> top 100 military powers use Fighter Jets and Helicopters
> 
> but only The US , İsrael , Turkey and China have its own UCAVs armed with long range missiles/bombs
> 
> you are so pathetic .... topic is over .. what a stupid post
> 
> 
> only in your lies TROLL


so where are you in front of USA/ISRAEL/China, your UCAVs conventional designs they are developing stealthy drones/UCAVs such as loyal wing mans can i post the link to you that Indian military inducted ABM system in their inventory named AAD and PAD?


MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY
> 
> BILGEM Rifle mounted LASER Weapon ..... ( the first Rifle mounted 5kw LASER Weapon in the world )*
> 
> -- range : 150m
> -- power : 5 kw
> -- shoot : 180 times
> -- it can charge in 30 minutes
> View attachment 736363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TUBITAK BILGEM 20kw LASER Weapon*
> 
> Many countries have developed multi mode LASER
> multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor
> 
> but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world .... ( China is working on singel mode laser )
> 
> View attachment 736364
> 
> 
> Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds
> View attachment 736365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish 60 kw Laser Weapon to hit Rockets from 3 km away within seconds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya*
> View attachment 736366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya | weapons defence industry military technology UK | analysis focus army defence military industry army
> 
> 
> Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.armyrecognition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKS use the latest technologies in real wars .. while other countries are just dreaming*


private site has no value, comes with better source like Jane's/Flight Global/Aviation Weekly lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> so where are you in front of USA/ISRAEL/China, your UCAVs conventional designs they are developing stealthy drones/UCAVs such as loyal wing mans can i post the link to you that Indian military inducted ABM system in their inventory named AAD and PAD?



then well done İndia about AAD and PAD ... Pakistan needs same capability

Turkey develops GUMS anti Ballistic Defense System .....



where is Indian LASER Weapon ?
where is Indian Radar Electronic Warfare System ?
where is Indian UCAV ?


*Turkish UCAV combat capabilities ( TB-2/3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI )*


-- Tactical surveillance and reconnaissance
-- Close air support
-- Air to Air Combat
-- SEAD Role
-- Anti Submarine Warfare ( ASW )
-- Air to Surface Warfare ( ASUW )
-- Aircraft Carrier based operations
-- ELINT and COMINT
-- Electronic Warfare ( stand off jammer )
-- Airborne Warning and Control ( AWC )


and by 2023 , jet engine powered stealth UCAV MIUS by BAYKAR who developed TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs





another concept design by BAYKAR for MIUS UCAV





to carry AESA Radar + SOM / MRASHM Cruise Missiles for SEAD/DEAD role or KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for air-to-ground high presicion strike or BOZDOGAN-GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles for intercaptor role



Turkey develops even T629 electric and unmanned Attack Helicopter .... the first in the WORLD









We dont care about India , India is enemy to Pakistan

Turkey develops 700+ military projects to protect Turkish military bases in İraq,Syria,Azerbaijan,Qatar,Somalia and Libya ... also to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## Stryker1982

MMM-E said:


> then well done İndia about AAD and PAD ... Pakistan needs same capability
> 
> Turkey develops GUMS anti Ballistic Defense System .....
> 
> 
> 
> where is Indian LASER Weapon ?
> where is Indian Radar Electronic Warfare System ?
> where is Indian UCAV ?
> 
> 
> *Turkish UCAV combat capabilities ( TB-2/3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI )*
> 
> 
> -- Tactical surveillance and reconnaissance
> -- Close air support
> -- Air to Air Combat
> -- SEAD Role
> -- Anti Submarine Warfare ( ASW )
> -- Air to Surface Warfare ( ASUW )
> -- Aircraft Carrier based operations
> -- ELINT and COMINT
> -- Electronic Warfare ( stand off jammer )
> -- Airborne Warning and Control ( AWC )
> 
> 
> and by 2023 , jet engine powered stealth UCAV MIUS by BAYKAR who developed TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs
> View attachment 736368
> 
> 
> to carry AESA Radar + SOM / MRASHM Cruise Missiles for SEAD/DEAD role or KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for air-to-ground high presicion strike or BOZDOGAN-GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles for intercaptor role
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey develops even unmanned Attack Helicopter
> View attachment 736369
> 
> 
> 
> We dont care about India , India is enemy to Pakistan
> 
> Turkey develops 700+ military projects to protect Turkish military bases in İraq,Syria,Azerbaijan,Qatar,Somalia and Libya ... also to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean


Looking good.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Turkey develops GUMS anti Ballistic Defense System .....


Right terms is YOU'RE DEVELOPING, you didn't tested a single shot from your GUMS anti ballistic defense system


MMM-E said:


> where is Indian LASER Weapon ?


google it


MMM-E said:


> where is Indian Radar Electronic Warfare System ?


Google it


MMM-E said:


> where is Indian UCAV ?


Yes they are weak in UCAVs developments but Recently they developing Rustam II


MMM-E said:


> *Turkish UCAV combat capabilities ( TB-2/3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI )*
> 
> 
> -- Tactical surveillance and reconnaissance
> -- Close air support
> -- Air to Air Combat
> -- SEAD Role
> -- Anti Submarine Warfare ( ASW )
> -- Air to Surface Warfare ( ASUW )
> -- Aircraft Carrier based operations
> -- ELINT and COMINT
> -- Electronic Warfare ( stand off jammer )
> -- Airborne Warning and Control ( AWC )


We already these type UAVS in our arsenal, some of local made and some from China, thank you


MMM-E said:


> and by 2023 , jet engine powered stealth UCAV MIUS by BAYKAR who developed TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to carry AESA Radar + SOM / MRASHM Cruise Missiles for SEAD/DEAD role or KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for air-to-ground high presicion strike or BOZDOGAN-GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missiles for intercaptor role


Come here when the project will complete and you have a first flight of this UCAV


MMM-E said:


> Turkey develops even unmanned Attack Helicopter


Nice model you have, when it first flew???


MMM-E said:


> then well done İndia about AAD and PAD ... Pakistan needs same capability


We already in process or their is recent rumors that we are getting HQ-9 versions with limited ballistic Missiles defense system from China


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> where is Indian LASER Weapon ?


here you go












MMM-E said:


> where is Indian Radar Electronic Warfare System ?


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Google it





White and Green with M/S said:


> here you go



so funny ... only talking ... nothing with test video


on the other hand , Turkish test video ( even Turkish LASER Weapon shoot down Wing Loong-II in Libya ... the first in the world )





Turkish LASER Weapons and Radar EW Systems are in real wars .... not on Google





White and Green with M/S said:


> We already these type UAVS in our arsenal, some of local made and some from China, thank you



You have no UCAV armed with long range missiles
You have no UCAV for Anti Submarine Warfare
You have no UCAV for Electronic Warfare and Jamming also ELINT and COMINT
You have no UCAV for Airborne Warning and Control ( AWC )


only Burraq and Wing Long-II armed with 8-18 km guided Bombs/Missiles

Turkish AKSUNGUR UAV breaks a record by staying in the air for 49 hours
and 2 x TEI PD-170 indigenous Engines allow long term operations up to 40.000 feet





AKSUNGUR UCAV will change the game in the Eastern Mediterranean to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines






*the AKINCI and AKSUNGUR can be ideal for the Pakistan Navy for extended patrols and hunting enemy ships and submarines*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's game-changing tech: Armed unmanned aerial vehicles*

UK defense chief: Turkish use of drones 'game-changing






The United Kingdom wants to embark on a new armed drone program after studying the success of Turkish Drones


----------



## MMM-E

SAHI-209 Block-II 10 megajoule Electromagnetic Railgun ( Turkey could be among the few countries in the world )

Range : 50 km
Speed : Hypersonic ( mach 6+ )
Ammunition : 35mm ( 1500 gr )
_



_


*China and Turkey show their railguns*








*ASELSAN TUFAN Electromagnetic Railgun *


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> You have no UCAV armed with long range missiles


We don't any our UCAVs often backup by either Fighter jets, Helis, or light fighter for surveillance for that UCAVs, what your UCAVs will do if it already on firing range of the enemy???


MMM-E said:


> You have no UCAV for Anti Submarine Warfare


Can your this UCAV can deploy sonobouys and have a MAD launcher for detection of enemy submarines or relying on network centric capability to detect enemy subs from third party like PC-3 orian or other MPA for detection of enemy subs???


MMM-E said:


> You have no UCAV for Electronic Warfare and Jamming also ELINT and COMINT


And we don't need it we had dedicated plate-from much bigger than your this UAV, with much more powerful equipment than UAVS have, the limited power of UAVs is also a problem, limited power means less range


MMM-E said:


> You have no UCAV for Airborne Warning and Control ( AWC )


Are your UAVS is more powerful and sophisticated than our full fledge AWACS, if they are why you have E-7 in Turkish Airforce???


MMM-E said:


> Turkish AKSUNGUR UAV breaks a record by staying in the air for 49 hours
> and 2 x TEI PD-170 indigenous Engines allow long term operations up to 40.000 feet


we falco which have almost same endurance


MMM-E said:


> the AKINCI and AKSUNGUR can be ideal for the Pakistan Navy for extended patrols and hunting enemy ships and submarines


You're just marketing troll nothing else and don't have broader picture of our enemy capability


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> We don't any our UCAVs often backup by either Fighter jets, Helis, or light fighter for surveillance for that UCAVs, what your UCAVs will do if it already on firing range of the enemy???



Your Chinese UCAVs are so pathetic with 8-18 km bombs/missiles ..... nothing else 


how many times for your low IQ ? 

I am saying again AKINCI UCAV is not on firing range of the enemy

-- 150 km MRASHM and 280 km SOM-C anti ship missiles to hunt enemy Warships
-- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
-- 110 km KUZGUN IIR guided Bomb to hunt medium range SAMs


also Pakistan wants to buy Attack Helicopters to hunt Indian Army Tanks

*but UCAVs are more effective than Attack Helicopters *

1-- AKINCI UCAV Service ceiling : 40.000 feet 
Attack Helicopters Service ceiling : 20.000 feet

even MANPADS can shoot down Attack Helicopters


2-- AKINCI UCAV Endurance : 24 hours 
Attack Helicopters Endurance : 4 hours 


3-- AKINCI UCAV Combat Range : 2.000+ km 
Attack Helicopters Combat Range : 480 km 


*and its possible to buy 5 AKINCI UCAVs for the price of 1 Attack Helicopter*


to hunt all enemy Tanks even in a few days
An 18 AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank

even AKINCI UCAVs can hunt Indian AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters , 

-- AESA Radar
-- 25-65 km BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN air to air Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Can your this UCAV can deploy sonobouys and have a MAD launcher for detection of enemy submarines or relying on network centric capability to detect enemy subs from third party like PC-3 orian or other MPA for detection of enemy subs???



AKSUNGUR UAV to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines 

also light torpedo integration into the AKSUNGUR UAV to detect and destroy enemy Submarines






AKSUNGUR UAVs can stay in the air for 7/24 for maritime Patrol and anti Submarine warfare missions

cost effective solution


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> You're just marketing troll nothing else and don't have broader picture of our enemy capability



You are just false flager ignorant TROLL ... nothing else

Indian Navy and Army can not stop Turkish UCAVs



and Indian military capability is joke to compare with our enemies

France , Greece , Egypt , İsrael and The Uae were allies against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Your Chinese UCAVs are so pathetic with 8-18 km bombs/missiles ..... nothing else
> 
> 
> how many times for your low IQ ?
> 
> I am saying again AKINCI UCAV is not on firing range of the enemy
> 
> -- 150 km MRASHM and 280 km SOM-C anti ship missiles to hunt enemy Warships
> -- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
> -- 110 km KUZGUN IIR guided Bomb to hunt medium range SAMs
> 
> 
> also Pakistan wants to buy Attack Helicopters to hunt Indian Army Tanks
> 
> *but UCAVs are more effective than Attack Helicopters *
> 
> 1-- AKINCI UCAV Service ceiling : 40.000 feet
> Attack Helicopters Service ceiling : 20.000 feet
> 
> even MANPADS can shoot down Attack Helicopters
> 
> 
> 2-- AKINCI UCAV Endurance : 24 hours
> Attack Helicopters Endurance : 4 hours
> 
> 
> 3-- AKINCI UCAV Combat Range : 2.000+ km
> Attack Helicopters Combat Range : 480 km
> 
> 
> *and its possible to buy 5 AKINCI UCAVs for the price of 1 Attack Helicopter*
> 
> 
> to hunt all enemy Tanks even in a few days
> An 18 AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank
> 
> even AKINCI UCAVs can hunt Indian AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters ,
> 
> -- AESA Radar
> -- 25-65 km BOZDOGAN and GOKDOGAN air to air Missiles


Again you post same crap again, 40,000 means its has more chance to being detected that's why major air forces of the world relying low level strikes to avoid detections and being intercepted, and major these UCAVs have no to minimal countermeasures to confuse enemy radars and interceptors, and these UCAVs have relatively big RCS and with weapons they have double and tripe their RCS further, so they more easily be targeted by enemy's SAMs and fighter jets


MMM-E said:


> AKSUNGUR UAV to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines
> 
> also light torpedo integration into the AKSUNGUR UAV to detect and destroy enemy Submarines
> View attachment 736399
> 
> 
> 
> AKSUNGUR UAVs can stay in the air for 7/24 for maritime Patrol and anti Submarine warfare missions
> 
> cost effective solution


Thank you


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> You are just false flager ignorant TROLL ... nothing else
> 
> Indian Navy and Army can not stop Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> and Indian military capability is joke to compare with our enemies
> 
> France , Greece , Egypt , İsrael and The Uae were allies against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean


LOL you know what is the capacities of Indian Navy you ever heard LAYERED DEFESES. And Except UAE they are all powerful then you, You have the French Horizon class like destroyers, and youre navy is joke in front of Indian navy they are building Aircraft carriers/ Nuke subs lot salient then your diesel electric subs lol, and IN will never come to Eastern Mediterranean sea to fight you


----------



## ssethii

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL you know what is the capacities of Indian Navy you ever heard LAYERED DEFESES. And Except UAE they are all powerful then you, You have the French Horizon class like destroyers, and youre navy is joke in front of Indian navy they are building Aircraft carriers/ Nuke subs lot salient then your diesel electric subs lol, and IN will never come to Eastern Mediterranean sea to fight you


This thread is for Islamic nations in the middle east, go advertise Indian defense tech in their relevant section and while you're at it you might want to take a look at your flags and fix them as well.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

ssethii said:


> This thread is for Islamic nations in the middle east, go advertise Indian defense tech in their relevant section and while you're at it you might want to take a look at your flags and fix them as well.


Was i talking to you ? i am Pakistani and not blind like you to underestimate our enemy lol


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> LOL you know what is the capacities of Indian Navy you ever heard LAYERED DEFESES. And Except UAE they are all powerful then you, You have the French Horizon class like destroyers, and youre navy is joke in front of Indian navy they are building Aircraft carriers/ Nuke subs lot salient then your diesel electric subs lol, and IN will never come to Eastern Mediterranean sea to fight you



alll of them Navies joke in front of the Turkish Armed Forces in the Eastern Mediterranean
Turkish Navy is the strongest in the region
even Turkish Navy has more SAMs than French+Greek Navies combined

even Turkish stealth unmanned Vessels can hunt enemy Warships and Submarines in the Eastern Mediterranean




and even Turkish UCAVs can destroy Indian Navy
Indian Navy is tiger paper as like Indian Army

unmanned Submarine with an dive to a maximum depth of 11,000 feet for attacking enemy Submarines
and only 1 Turkish AKYA heavyweight torpedo and no more Indian nuc Submarine


Russian SAMs PANTSIR , BUK , S300 were joke in front of Turkish UCAVs

and soon enemy Warships and Submarines will be joke in front of Turkish unmaned vehicle technology


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> Again you post same crap again, 40,000 means its has more chance to being detected that's why major air forces of the world relying low level strikes to avoid detections and being intercepted, and major these UCAVs have no to minimal countermeasures to confuse enemy radars and interceptors, and these UCAVs have relatively big RCS and with weapons they have double and tripe their RCS further, so they more easily be targeted by enemy's SAMs and fighter jets



what a stupid shit

then Attack Helicopters also more easily be targeted by enemy's SAMs and fighter jets .. you stupid false flager Troll
even MANPADS can hunt Attack Helicopters

and in a war , Pakistan has no military power to invade İndia but İndian Army will try to invade Pakistan
Turkish AKINCI UCAVs will hunt İndian Army in Pakistani soil , not in İndia

and Attack Helicopters have bigger RCS than UCAVs

fck off know .... and dont trolling my posts


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> alll of them Navies joke in front of the Turkish Armed Forces in the Eastern Mediterranean
> Turkish Navy is the strongest in the region
> even Turkish Navy has more SAMs than French+Greek Navies combined
> 
> even Turkish stealth unmanned Vessels can hunt enemy Warships and Submarines in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even Turkish UCAVs can destroy Indian Navy
> Indian Navy is tiger paper as like Indian Army
> 
> unmanned Submarine with an dive to a maximum depth of 11,000 feet for attacking enemy Submarines
> and only 1 Turkish AKYA heavyweight torpedo and no more Indian nuc Submarine
> 
> 
> Russian SAMs PANTSIR , BUK , S300 were joke in front of Turkish UCAVs
> 
> and soon enemy Warships and Submarines will be joke in front of Turkish unmaned vehicle technology


you and Indian troll members are same, not having any logic and commonsense look are you negative rating you have no brain whatsoever West/USA giving India to their latest tech to counter China, you're still shitting in your Pants, S-300 and 400 one of the best SAMs system in the world and western worlds admitting these facts, BUT YOU HAVE BETTER DEFENSE SYSTEM THAN WESTs AREN'T YOU LOL, Comparable to Patriot PAC-3 and THAAD, PANTSIR/BUK/TOR M3 prove they are reliable and effective systems

BUT YOU'RE HYPER POWER OF THE UNIVERSE, THESE SYSTEMS ARE JUNK IN FRONT OF YOU LOL


MMM-E said:


> what a stupid shit
> 
> then Attack Helicopters also more easily be targeted by enemy's SAMs and fighter jets .. you stupid false flager Troll
> even MANPADS can hunt Attack Helicopters
> 
> and in a war , Pakistan has no military power to invade İndia but İndian Army will try to invade Pakistan
> 
> and Attack Helicopters have bigger RCS than UCAVs
> 
> fck off know .... and dont trolling my posts


What stupid you're they are also carrying lots of ECM and IR suppression system but your UCAVs is not carrying electronic countermeasures gear, or your UCAVs emits no Infrared radiation at all LOL, think before you post


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Turkey is in NATO ... you stupid fckwit
> 
> 
> to counter China ? with low technology İndian shit ? nice dream
> 36 Rafale , 32 Apaches vs China
> 
> 
> btw Turkey and China have already S400 , before than İndia ... you stupid indian hyper power TROLL
> 
> dont reply to me ..... topic is over


LOL they are replacing it slowly Next fighter bit will begin at any time they are building, giving the tech not just their military product but ASEA tech, Electronic warfare tech, they are helping with to upgrade their older jet also AMCA/TEJAS/MKI / JAGUAR and Mirage 2000 H upgradation project is front of you, if you're blind its not my fault, and i am not an Indian but not blind Pakistani as most members here


----------



## ssethii

White and Green with M/S said:


> Was i talking to you ? i am Pakistani and not blind like you to underestimate our enemy lol


I know who you are and what's your opinion's worth, you can take your ego and inflate it in some other relevent sections is all I am asking.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

ssethii said:


> I know who you are and what's your opinion's worth, you can take your ego and inflate it in some other relevent sections is all I am asking.


And is the Turkish guy named @MMM-E doing what in middle Eastern thread is Turkey in Middle Eastern Region?? can i ask from you???


----------



## aryobarzan

@waz, @LeGenD ..The thread has become a battle ground between two members..Please deleted all posts from page 22 onwards to make it useful again . thanks.


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY*


ASELSAN has become capable of producing infrared detectors that can be used in many platforms such as reconnaissance surveillance, missile searching warheads, targeting systems, unmanned aerial vehicles, and electro-optical systems for Fighter Jets/UCAVs

This technology, owned by a limited number of developed countries and manufacturers in the world and ASELSAN is one of them

-- LWIR , MWIR , SWIR
-- also ASELSAN is one of the few UV tube manufacturers in the world for E/O Systems
-- also Cadmium Zinc Telluride ( CZT ) production technology owned by very few Countries in the world, and ASELSAN is one of the rare companies that can develop this technology

-- and ASELSAN's integrated circuit design team designs reading circuits according to sensor specifications and application 


what about Infrared Detector ?

One of the most critical sub-components that determine the infrared seeker performance is the capabilities of the infrared sensor used. Infrared sensors are used in various systems such as Forward-Looking Infrared (FLIR) cameras, PODs, Missile Seekers, and Tank Fire Control Systems


----------



## waz

Go off-topic again it’s a thread ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii

White and Green with M/S said:


> And is the Turkish guy named @MMM-E doing what in middle Eastern thread is Turkey in Middle Eastern Region?? can i ask from you???


Doesn't matter two wrongs don't make a right still Turkey is a Muslim majority country but both of you are such a waste to my internet bandwidth.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Lo


ssethii said:


> Doesn't matter two wrongs don't make a right still Turkey is a Muslim majority country but both of you are such a waste to my internet bandwidth.


Lol so why you replying to me just read few post of ours and leaves this thread it your fault not our fault now shoo get a hike


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> Turkey is in NATO


And where is NATO when Greece was shot down your F-16?? and you have the better Navy than major NATO members??? you have the weakest Navy/Air force /Army among the major NATO members, and you're reported for your abusive language


aryobarzan said:


> @waz, @LeGenD ..The thread has become a battle ground between two members..Please deleted all posts from page 22 onwards to make it useful again . thanks.


Stop this guy named @MMM-E is Turkey is a Middle Eastern country? please explain me brother??


----------



## MMM-E

White and Green with M/S said:


> And where is NATO when Greece was shot down your F-16?? and you have the better Navy than major NATO members??? you have the weakest Navy/Air force /Army among the major NATO members, and you're reported for your abusive language



Greeks shot down unarmed Turkish F-16 in 1996

and now Greece is hidding behind of The US and France ..... only Turkish Missiles will be enough to desttroy all military targets in Greece and Greek Islands

-- Turkish Army is stronger than even British+French+German Armies combined
-- Turkish Airforce has same capabilitiy as British and French Airforces .. but problem is in short time , no 100 F-35A Fighter Jets to the Turkish Airforce
-- Turkish Navy has enough power to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean

Turkey is modernizing its military with latest technology weapons


*dont terrorize thread*
You are in wrong thread to discuss about the Turkish military power


visit my thread and lets discuss .... if you have military knowledge








Power of the Turkish Armed Forces ( Weapons - News and Updates )


Turkey’s Growing Military Expeditionary Posture A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace, Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast, Turkish military...



defence.pk


----------



## Philip the Arab

Emirati RASH mortar wing kit allows mortars to be converted to PGMs for aircraft use with INS/GPS guidance, it has been ordered by UAE armed forces for 17 million dollars

RASH 1M 60mm mortar body with wing kit




















RASH 2M 120mm mortar body with wing kit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Philip the Arab said:


> Emirati RASH mortar wing kit allows mortars to be converted to PGMs for aircraft use with INS/GPS guidance, it has been ordered by UAE armed forces for 17 million dollars
> 
> RASH 1M 60mm mortar body with wing kit
> 
> View attachment 736647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736644
> 
> 
> View attachment 736645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASH 2M 120mm mortar body with wing kit
> View attachment 736643
> 
> 
> View attachment 736642
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 736649
> 
> 
> View attachment 736650
> 
> 
> View attachment 736651


is 16m Dollar for a single kit ? if so I believe that will be a little expensive

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hack-Hook said:


> is 16m Dollar for a single kit ? if so I believe that will be a little expensive


You cant be serious right?
😂😂

Probably 2000 of these things for that price, the wing kits are 3D printed and use a morter fuse and body to minimize costs. Software and hardware developed by Emirati engineers according to their Linkedin page.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Philip the Arab said:


> You cant be serious right?
> 😂😂
> 
> Probably 2000 of these things for that price, the wing kits are 3D printed and use a morter fuse and body to minimize costs. Software and hardware developed by Emirati engineers according to their Linkedin page.


well 8500$ a kit , thats good . probably too good my estimation is mor in line of 85000 dollar per kit . 8500$ for the cost of the kit and let say another 8500$ for research and development and let just say 70000 because they can and is the usual practice of arm industry to inflate the price of their products by several factors

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hack-Hook said:


> well 8500$ a kit , thats good . probably too good my estimation is mor in line of 85000 dollar per kit . 8500$ for the cost of the kit and let say another 8500$ for research and development and let just say 70000 because they can and is the usual practice of arm industry to inflate the price of their products by several factors


I dont know about 70000 dollars, it is a SOE so they likely have to offer the best price available to the armed forces haha.


----------



## MMM-E

*New PANTSIR killer*



Turkish Roketsan MAM-T laser guided Bomb to hit even moving targets

Range : 30 km by UCAVs .... 80+ km by Fighter Jets
Weight : 94 kg
Length :1,4 m
Guidance : laser seeker + GPS/INS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's 2nd space port*​*Excerpts from a design paper proposed:
Conceptual design of Iran's 2nd space port in Chabahar (proximity to Equator).*

A massive 14000 hectare complex (possible space city)..3 launch platforms..all kinds of facilities..I have only included the space platforms. Have no idea if this will be selected for implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*World's fifth COVID-19 vaccine goes into mass Production.
Iran's BAREKAT Vaccine*​
*4 million doses/month by June;*​
*10 mil doses/mo by July ;*​
*20 mil doses/mo by August;*​
*30 million doses per month! By end of September! *​
























Vaccine efficacy at 80% with two doses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *World's fifth COVID-19 vaccine goes into mass Production.
> Iran's BAREKAT Vaccine*​
> *4 million doses/month by June;*​
> *10 mil doses/mo by July ;*​
> *20 mil doses/mo by August;*​
> *30 million doses per month! By end of September! *​
> 
> View attachment 742648
> 
> View attachment 742646
> View attachment 742655
> View attachment 742656
> View attachment 742657
> View attachment 742658
> View attachment 742659


I have problem with worlds fifth claim


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> I have problem with worlds fifth claim


Does it really matter ..may be 6th or 7th ..now I know you are a physician..can you tell us about its efficacy..is this a two injection vaccine..I will update the post as per your info...
Ps:any info on the price..considering that Pfizer is $20 per shot the Russian sputnik is $10 and Chinese vaccine is $12 per shot.

*Just to pay my respect here is the one of team leaders in Phase III trials receiving the vaccine ..Many thanks to her and her Colleagues...lots of lives will be saved.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Humanoid Robot makes No 4 in the world.*
*American Society of Mechanical Engineers*​_Update to Page 18 of this thread (Robotics in Iran) Surena in 2019_

*





4. Research Humanoid*
Mechanical engineers at the Iranian University of Tehran have been working on Surena robots since 2010. Their latest model, Surena IV, is an adult-size humanoid that is reportedly capable of face and object detection, speech recognition and generation, and can walk with a speed of 0.7 kilometers per hour. It has 43 degrees-of-freedom and its dexterous hands can grip many different shapes. Engineers use Surena to research bipedal locomotion, AI, and to attract students to careers in engineering.










__





Top 10 Examples of Humanoid Robots - ASME


Humanoid robots are staffing a hospital in Wuhan, China, helping medics to disinfect, measure temperatures, deliver food and medicine, and entertain medical staff and COVID-19 patients. Here’s a list of ten other humanoids that collaborate with humans in factories, warehouses, theaters, schools...



www.asme.org





​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Does it really matter ..may be 6th or 7th ..now I know you are a physician..can you tell us about its efficacy..is this a two injection vaccine..I will update the post as per your info...
> Ps:any info on the price..considering that Pfizer is $20 per shot the Russian sputnik is $10 and Chinese vaccine is $12 per shot.
> 
> *Just to pay my respect here is the one of team leaders in Phase III trials receiving the vaccine ..Many thanks to her and her Colleagues...lots of lives will be saved.*
> 
> View attachment 742727
> View attachment 742728
> View attachment 742729


the efficacy is about 80% and it need two doses.
it was something expected if you look at the vaccines that used the same technology.
Im more intrested about how Razi Institute vaccine as it uses a different technology and would be the first covid-19 vaccine that use such technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran unveils a PetaFLOPS super computer
for AI processing*​*Phoenix (Simorgh)* was finally unveiled at Amirkabir University of Technology

Currently close to 1 PetaFlop and to be ramped up to *10 PetaFlop.*
The #1 supercomputer in the world is Japan’s Fugaku at *442 petaflops *followed by IBM's Summit, which has a performance of *148.8 petaflops.*
Next Generation of Simorgh currently under development for unveiling next year will be running at 100 times faster. This new generation will be called* "Maryam" *(in honor of late Maryam Mirzakhani, the first female Iranian renowned mathematician and winner of the Fields Medal) .






























Note: Simorgh supercomputer is said to be wholly designed and built by a team of Iranian engineers, who developed the country’s first supercomputer a decade ago, but some of its hardware has been imported.














Iran unveils its strongest domestic supercomputer


The Simorgh supercomputer, named after a mythical Persian bird, was developed by Iranian engineers.




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*LITHIUM produced by Turkey from Boron waste ( the first time in the world )*



The Lithium we obtained from boron waste for the first time in the world

Energy and Natural Resources Minister announced that 99.5% of pure lithium has successfully passed the high current test required by Aspilsan for high battery cells in batteries


We will use Lithium that we produce for our indigenous electric car TOGG , mobile devices, tablets and smart technologies

Turkey has 73% of boron reserves in the world













Successfully pass the domestic lithium test process in Turkey


Lithium obtained from boron waste for the first time in the world passed the high current test required for batteries.




move2turkey.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran Unveils Giant MALE UAV
Named "Gaza"*​*3 times bigger then shahed-129, Gaza UCAV is bigger than United States MQ-9 Reaper drone, making it one of the large UAV in the market today by the Size.*

*New optical/IR EO and SAR payloadas*
*Operation altitude of 10 km*
*Flight duration 35 hours*
*simultaneously carry 15 smart bombs!*​
*Gather Data, engage in ELINT operations*​
*Turboprop propulsion 







*​

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran Unveils Giant MALE UAV
> Named "Gaza"*​*3 times bigger then shahed-129, Gaza UCAV is bigger than United States MQ-9 Reaper drone, making it the second largest UAV in the world by Size.*
> 
> *New optical/IR EO and SAR payloadas*
> *Operation altitude of 10 km*
> *Flight duration 35 hours*
> *simultaneously carry 15 smart bombs!*​
> *Gather Data, engage in ELINT operations*​
> *Turboprop propulsion (to be confirmed)
> View attachment 745855
> View attachment 745856
> *​
> 
> *
> View attachment 745853
> 
> View attachment 745860
> *


Turboprop is confirmed bro! You can clearly spot it in the video released!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Turboprop is confirmed bro! You can clearly spot it in the video released!


Thanks Sina...post is updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

An interesting UAV munition concept from the UAE, the bombs dropped will have a 300 gram TV guidance seeker that allows 1 meter CEP, locking, and use up to 3000 meter altitude. This may be the first time it is used on this small of a scale in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

@Philip the Arab ..hi Philip..I read recently that Egypt has developed ballistic missiles...do you have some info on that to let us know..thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

aryobarzan said:


> @Philip the Arab ..hi Philip..I read recently that Egypt has developed ballistic missiles...do you have some info on that to let us know..thanks.


There is no new info, Egypt has had a ballistic missile program since the 60s but everything is confidential to the public eye. Solid, and liquid fuel developments are likely, but again unless we have real information is speculation. North Korea is likely still collaborating with Egypt, and Scud parts were being intercepted I think last in 2013.


"In 2013, a shipment of spare parts for Scud-B missiles, which have a shorter range than the Nodong, was intercepted in transit as it was shipped by air from the North Korean Embassy in Beijing to a military-controlled company in Cairo. The missile components had been labeled parts for fish-processing machinery."



There have been some recent developments in the construction of the facilities indicating they are still being used but for what we don't know. Egypt reportedly is developing a Surface to air missile so they could be working on the propulsion but that is just one theory out of a hundred.

Check these Twitter threads for more info below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388612140886630404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375202895415685125

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Philip the Arab said:


> There is no new info, Egypt has had a ballistic missile program since the 60s but everything is confidential to the public eye. Solid, and liquid fuel developments are likely, but again unless we have real information is speculation. North Korea is likely still collaborating with Egypt, and Scud parts were being intercepted I think last in 2013.
> 
> 
> "In 2013, a shipment of spare parts for Scud-B missiles, which have a shorter range than the Nodong, was intercepted in transit as it was shipped by air from the North Korean Embassy in Beijing to a military-controlled company in Cairo. The missile components had been labeled parts for fish-processing machinery."
> 
> 
> 
> There have been some recent developments in the construction of the facilities indicating they are still being used but for what we don't know. Egypt reportedly is developing a Surface to air missile so they could be working on the propulsion but that is just one theory out of a hundred.
> 
> Check these Twitter threads for more info below.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388612140886630404
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375202895415685125


I would not be surprised if they actually have in-house designs and prototypes already even testing them (may be not in Egypt) but other places away from Israeli eyes..North Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

aryobarzan said:


> I would not be surprised if they actually have in-house designs and prototypes already even testing them (may be not in Egypt) but other places away from Israeli eyes..North Korea


I hope we see some public info revealed but don't expect much to be honest. Egyptian defense expo is being held in December so I'm crossing my fingers.


Egypt was the first enabler of North Korea and exported a Scud missile to them for reverse engineering if you weren't aware which in the long term helped Iran in their program. In exchange the North Koreans helped train Egyptian engineers in missile production in the 70s, 80s, and 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Many people don’t know this but Egypt was by far the foremost Islamic nation when it comes to science output and military industry. The Egyptian people really got screwed over. I don’t have knowledge as of what went wrong but I would bet corrupt politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iranian made Quds 3D solidstate combination VHF, S-band " long range Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

Iranian made Gaza UCAV drone, range of 2000KM and payload of 700KG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

Iranian made 9th Dey road mobile Air Defence System

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> 3 times bigger then shahed-129, Gaza UCAV is bigger than United States MQ-9 Reaper drone, making it the second largest UAV in the world by Size.



İranian GAZA has 700 kg payload 
Turkish AKSUNGUR has 750 kg payload and AKINCI has 1.350 kg payload 



also Turkish AKINCI is bigger than American MQ-9 Reaper

*and now Turkish AKINCI is the best turboprob UCAV in the World*

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan : 20 m
Payload : 1350-1500 kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet
Range : 5,000 km 

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers 

Turkish AKINCI UCAVs to wipe out enemy Navy , Air Defense Systems , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , etc

-- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships
-- 280 km SOM-B Cruise Missiles to hit Air Defense Systems like S300VM , PATRIOT 
-- 250 km KUZGUN-J joint strike Missile with IIR seeker to hit mobile Air Defense Systems like PANTSIR, TOR-M2 and BUK
-- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy Tanks 
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bomb to hit even moving targets
-- 25 km BOZDOGAN and 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles to hit Attack Helicopters or UCAVs












*also Turkish AKSUNGUR has 750 kg payload ...*
( length 12m , wingspan 24m ... range 6.500km .. endurance 49 hours ... service ceiling 12.000+ m )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> İranian GAZA has 700 kg payload
> Turkish AKSUNGUR has 750 kg payload and AKINCI has 1.350 kg payload
> 
> 
> 
> also Turkish AKINCI is bigger than American MQ-9 Reaper
> 
> *and now Turkish AKINCI is the best turboprob UCAV in the World*
> 
> Length : 12,3 m
> Height : 4,1 m
> Wingspan : 20 m
> Payload : 1350-1500 kg
> Endurance : 24 hours
> Service ceiling : 40.000 feet
> Range : 5,000 km
> 
> -- AESA Radar
> -- SATCOM
> -- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
> -- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers
> 
> Turkish AKINCI UCAVs to wipe out enemy Navy , Air Defense Systems , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , etc
> 
> -- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships
> -- 280 km SOM-B Cruise Missiles to hit Air Defense Systems like S300VM , PATRIOT
> -- 250 km KUZGUN-J joint strike Missile with IIR seeker to hit mobile Air Defense Systems like PANTSIR, TOR-M2 and BUK
> -- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy Tanks
> -- 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bomb to hit even moving targets
> -- 25 km BOZDOGAN and 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles to hit Attack Helicopters or UCAVs
> 
> View attachment 746266
> 
> View attachment 746269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also Turkish AKSUNGUR has 750 kg payload ...*
> ( length 12m , wingspan 24m ... range 6.500km .. endurance 49 hours ... service ceiling 12.000+ m )
> View attachment 746270


You are correct..Turkish UCAV has bigger payload and is longer..Gaza wing tip to tip is 21 meters..thanks for your post. I will adjust the text.


----------



## SOHEIL

MMM-E said:


> İranian GAZA has 700 kg payload



Source ?


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Airborne Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR)*​This SAR is now part of the payload for GAZA MALE UAV. It has been several years since it was introduced and I do not have specific data on this (Classified!). Integrating a SAR with an airborne platform is a challenging task .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY


Meteksan Defense MİLSAR SAR / GMTI Radar*

Radar images can be obtained from 27km range up to 30cm resolution.

Having the same mechanical interface as the standard 15 inch EO / IR FLIR turret, MİLSAR provides UAVs with 360 degree scanning and surveillance capability independent of weather conditions

MiLSAR has a weight of 30 kg and a diameter of 37 cm and a height of 44.5 cm








*Aselsan SARPER Sythetic Aperture Radar*

Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) is an airborne radar system for high resolution ground imaging and for the detection of moving targets on the ground. SAR systems are valuable in airborne surveillance applications, allowing for effective 24/7 imaging under all kinds of adverse weather conditions









SAR- Synthetic Aperture Radar | ASELSAN


SAR- Synthetic Aperture Radar




www.aselsan.com.tr






ANKA UAV with SARPER Sythetic Aperture Radar







*Aselsan AESA SAR Pod ( developed with the high technology that is owned by only a few countries )

-- length : 94cm
-- weight : 23 kg*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Avionics*​
Designed, built and qualified in-house to supply Iran's aviation industry . Iran's first indigenous fighter jet "Kowsar" , Iran's civilian and military helicopters "Shahed" and Iran's soon to be unveiled training aircraft "Yaseen" are some of the primary customers for these subsystems. In addition Iran, with the largest helicopter fleet in the middle east (1000 +) and many aging fighter aircrafts that require upgrade to the new digital avionics subsystems are the users of these Avionic subsystems. Iranian class III drones such as the GAZA will also be using some of these avionics. _(Many thanks to @Iskander for providing the photos)
PS: Spec sheets removed to allow all photos in one post,_

*Avionics include:*

*RWR (Radar warning Receiver)*
*ADC (Air Data Computer)*
*TACAN*
*VHF /UHF radios *
*MFDs (Multi function Display)*
*HUD (Head UP Display)*
*HMD (Helmet Mounted Display )*
*VDS (Video Display Subsystem*
*Video and Flight Data recorders*
*Moving Map Display subsystem*
*UAV Flight Management Computer*
*Backup electromechanical Gauges*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s CTech exports its satellite products for first time*


Turkish technology firm CTech has exported its satellite products to French-Italian aerospace manufacturer Thales Alenia Space, a first for the company and also marking another important development for Turkey's high technology exports

CTech has completed the delivery of the products that will be used by Thales Alenia Space for a third country's satellite. 













Turkey’s CTech exports its satellite products for first time


A technology firm in Turkey, CTech has exported its satellite products to French-Italian aerospace manufacturer Thales Alenia Space, a first for the...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

* Avionics and Navigation Systems*
* TURKEY*


ASELSAN produces latest technology ... only Turkey and İsrael in the region

Inertial Navigation Systems both for land and air platforms
Airborne Radios
Multifunction Displays
CDU Flight Management System
Thermal Imaging System
ASELPOD Targeting System
Avionic Central Control Computers







*Advanced Modular Computer*

Advanced Modular Computer (AMC) is the processing center OF the Integrated Fighter Avionics System.





*AGB-231 Avionics Mission Computer



*

*Avionic Central Control Computer*





*FCC-442 Flight Control Computer*





*MKB-331 Central Control Computer*





*AVCI Helmet Integrates Cueing System*





*CCD-68 Central Cockpit Display*





*CMFD-55 Color Multifunction Display*





*KDU-44 Keyboard Display Unit*





*SMFD-810 Super Multifunction Display*





*VMFD-68 Video Multifunction Display*





*Interference Blanking Unit*





*Autopilot Control Panel*





*Avionic Activation and Display Control Panel*





*DLU-4CF Data Loader Unit*





*Engine Instrument Display*





*Fuel Hydraulic Display*





*Master Warning/Caution Panel*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Avionics and Navigation Systems
TURKEY*



*VMFD-810 Video Multifunction Display*





*IMD-820 Integrated Mission Display*






*TCCU-810 Touchscreen Cockpit Control Unit






Up-Front Control Unit





ADG-210 Directional Gyro*





*ANS-310K Tactical Land Inertial Navigation System*





*ANS-510 Airborne Inertial Navigation System*





*ANS-510D Naval Inertial Navigation System*






*ANS-510K Land Inertial Navigation System*






*ANS-511 Airborne Inertial Navigation System*






*ANS-530K Land Inertial Navigation System*






*ANS-600 Airborne Inertial Navigation System



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Avionics and Navigation Systems
TURKEY* 



*Gun Interface Unit






Weapon Interface Unit






ASELFLIR-300T Electro-Optical Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Targeting System





CATS- COMMON APERTURE TARGETING SYSTEM- Electro-Optical Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Targeting System





ASELPOD Advanced Targeting Pod Electro-Optical Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Targeting System






DHS-101 Intercommunication System*






*DHS-200 Digital Intercommunication System*






*DHS-300 Digital Intercommunication System



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Avionics and Navigation Systems*
*TURKEY*



ASELSAN Avionics solutions include Flight Management Systems , displays, communication systems, complete cockpit solutions and additional advanced commercial avionics systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran Introduces another Air Defence beauty
this time an 8 Pack*​A Short Range Air Defence product *(SHORAD*) intended for a point defence tasks. It has a new missile called 9-DAY:


The *9-Day* has a more modern layout than the original missile of the Tor-M1 system Enabled by small electromechanical actuators at the rear and advanced power batteries, the layout becomes simpler and costs go down​
The 9th Day is more similar to the new Tor-M2 missile​
Counter-PGM
Counter-ARM
Counter-CM
Counter-suicide drone
Command guided and uses side arrays for radar proximity fuse. 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397605878531039233

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran nuclear industry (page 20 update):
FORDOW* is one of Iran's main nuclear enrichment facility buried deep within the mountains...an Interesting 3-D rendering of this facility is produced by "Theintel Lab" from all available data..it is interesting to visualize this facility and the amount of work (tunneling) that goes into creating such a site since no photos are available.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398715211591213060


----------



## aryobarzan

*Fully Electric Bus enters mass production*​Another product by Iran's industrial giant MAPNA. The bus is called "Shetab".









Currently the Manufacturing is at 60% domestic content which will be phased to 100% within a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first smart driverless electric Bus*



The 8.3-m Bus has a capacity of more than 50 passengers with range of 300 km

The firm has already started the mass production of the bus













*Turkish Electric Buses

OTOKAR*





*BOZANKAYA has exported SILEO S18 new generation Electric Buses to Hamburg and Aachen (Germany)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's 4th Moje class Frigate "DENA" and "Shahin M111" minesweeper delivered and join the Southern fleet in the Persian gulf*

All of the weapons and subsystems including the sonar, Phased array radar and propulsion are designed,built and integrated in-house.























Shahin M111 minesweeper



















A video related to the design and manufacturing of the naval ships in the shipyards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

what engine the ship has?


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's 4th Moje class Frigate "DENA" and "Shahin M111" minesweeper delivered and join the Southern fleet in the Persian gulf*

All of the weapons and subsystems including the sonar, Phased array radar and propulsion are designed and built in-house.























Shahin M111 minesweeper
































xbat said:


> what engine the ship has?


Dena propulsion is 20000 HP total .She has 4 engines each of 5000 HP (4 props too )...The engine is "Bonyan-4" and I think I already had a photo of it in the Naval section of this thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Update to Page 26:

Iranian developed COVID-19 vaccine (BARAKAT) being administered to Iran's most important person.. ayatollah Khamenei (83 years old).
Iran is the only islamic country that developed her own COVID-19 vaccine with an efficacy of 88%.Two other vaccines are also in their final phase 3 trials as well.*







*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408353301163393028*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*Domestic COVID-19 jab TURKOVAC begins Phase 3 trials in Turkey*


An inactive coronavirus vaccine began Phase 3 trials on Tuesday at a ceremony attended by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.

The first volunteers were injected with the jab, which was named “TURKOVAC” by Erdoğan

If its approval is fast-tracked, it will be fully available for the Turkish public by the start of next year.
The trials will be held in more than two dozen centers across Turkey 













Domestic COVID-19 jab Turkovac begins Phase 3 trials in Turkey


An inactive coronavirus vaccine began Phase 3 trials on Tuesday at a ceremony attended by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. The first volunteers were...




www.dailysabah.com






The nanotechnology-based system called "DIAGNOVIR" developed by scientists at Bilkent University National Nanotechnology Research Center and capable of diagnosing Covid-19 with 99% reliability in 10 seconds, passed all tests and started to be used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's unveils first surgical Robot *​
The operation was carried out using a surgeon robot developed by the Iranian knowledge-based *Sina Robotics* and Medical Innovators company*. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## not_two

Religious mind is one which assumes it has answer for all questions and enquiry is limited to the religion ..Inventions are made by desperate minds with boiling questions ..It's wanderers in unknown who are capable of finding new ground not the settlers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

not_two said:


> Religious mind is one which assumes it has answer for all questions and enquiry is limited to the religion ..Inventions are made by desperate minds with boiling questions ..It's wanderers in unknown who are capable of finding new ground not the settlers .


Not exactly.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian built CT scanner goes into production*​
*Production capacity is now 150 units per year with 55% of the components built in-house. It is designed to be portable and towed into the crisis hit areas.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *Iranian built CT scanner goes into production*​
> *Production capacity is now 150 units per year with 55% of the components built in-house. It is designed to be portable and towed into the crisis hit areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what weight it can operate , wonder if its also limited to 100kg patients or also can be used for heavier patients


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> what weight it can operate , wonder if its also limited to 100kg patients or also can be used for heavier patients


The bed is involved in operation?


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> The bed is involved in operation?


not surgery, when patient are heavier than a specified weight , the device wont work to protect the mechanism in the bed, well the operator can override the limit but it have the risk of damaging the device , the majority of the devices are limited to 125kg but the operator to be on safe side won't accept patient heavier than 100kg , there are several brands which can work up to 150kg


----------



## aryobarzan

update:
*Iran's fully Indigenous fighter aircraft "Kowsar" during recent low pass trials over HESA company test runway*:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412737261574180866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412088256938844161
A squadron of these fighters already taking shape for the Iranian air force. Primary mission will be Close Air Support...details of production including engines, Landing gear, Fuselage, avionics , ejection seats ,etc. already covered in this thread Page 6..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use*



A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite IMECE, planned to be launched into space in 2022

The indigenous panel with a capacity to produce 100 watts of power in challenging space conditions, will eliminate Turkey's foreign dependence on critical space technologies 












Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use


A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite, İmece,...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use*
> 
> 
> 
> A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite IMECE, planned to be launched into space in 2022
> 
> The indigenous panel with a capacity to produce 100 watts of power in challenging space conditions, will eliminate Turkey's foreign dependence on critical space technologies
> View attachment 760752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey’s space-qualified solar panel ready for use
> 
> 
> A space-qualified solar panel developed in Turkey will be the basic load on the country’s first indigenous high-resolution observation satellite, İmece,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com


Any idea of the resolution of this satellite.


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> Any idea of the resolution of this satellite.



Indigenous EO Satellite Camera with a 90 cm resolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey became one of the 10 countries in the World that can produce communications satellites*


The TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite with completely national software and design, will be able to perform both commercial and military tasks ... to be launched in 2022

-- 20 Ku-Band transponders
-- to cover Europe, Northern coast of Africa, Midde East, India and Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> update:
> *Iran's fully Indigenous fighter aircraft "Kowsar" during recent low pass trials over HESA company test runway*:
> 
> A squadron of these fighters already taking shape for the Iranian air force. Primary mission will be Close Air Support...details of production including engines, Landing gear, Fuselage, avionics , ejection seats ,etc. already covered in this thread Page 6..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Whoever thought of this decal idea on a TB2 is an artist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran to produce uranium silicide for Reactor Fuel.*​*Manufacturing Uranium silicide fuel for the a Reactor involves a technical challenge that few other countries have mastered. 




*
Tehran Research Reactor

Thanks to @Homajon for the article.

*










Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

*Iran Light Source Facility (ILSF)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Some further info on the "Iran light source Facility". This is part of Iran's national accelerator project.*

*Iran launches first phase of large-scale light source facility project*
* Last Update: Wednesday, 21 July 2021 9:44 AM ]*






An illustration of the Iranian light source facility that will be built in the city of Qazvin.
*Iran has launched the first phase of constructing its first-ever light source facility designed by Iranian experts, in what has been described as the largest technological project in the country’s scientific history.*
The national accelerator project was launched during a ceremony on Wednesday, with Head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) Ali Akbar Salehi and Sorena Sattari, vice president for science and technology, in attendance.
Synchrotron first invented by American physicist Luis Walter Alvarez, is a type of particle accelerator in the form of a circular ring that generates electromagnetic radiation.
The synchrotron radiation provides a powerful possibility for studying the molecular structure and changes in the shape and composition of cells during chemical reactions. It is used in various research and applied fields in physics, electronics, medical sciences, radiotherapy, pharmacology, industry, biology, environment, and archeology, among others.
The Iranian light source facility project has been designed as the first large-scale laboratory for nanotechnology research and interdisciplinary studies in Iran and is meant to meet the technical and professional needs of scientists and researchers.
The first stage of the plan involves its general, conceptual and infrastructural design, and the second step will feature the formation of research and development (R&D) units.
Iran’s light source facility includes an electron storage ring with a circumference of 528 meters, in which electrons are stored with an energy of 3 gigaelectron-volts (GeV), current of 400 milliampers (mA) and emission of 0.477 nanometers (nm).
It will be established north of Imam Khomeini International University (IKIU) in the city of Qazvin in an area of 50 hectares, with some facilities already set up there.
Currently, physicists and engineers with different specialties are directly working on the project. Additionally, about 200 scientists, researchers and professors from various universities, scientific centers and industrial companies in Iran and abroad are contributing to the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

I just read all this thread. I might've missed it but where's the cutting edge technology ?? lol


----------



## aryobarzan

Attila the Hun said:


> I just read all this thread. I might've missed it but where's the cutting edge technology ?? lol


Obviously this is beyond your paygrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

aryobarzan said:


> Obviously this is beyond your paygrade.


Obviously.. so show me the cutting edge technology anyways?? Why's it so hard?
How much paygrade do I need to see this amazing cutting edge technology


----------



## aryobarzan

Attila the Hun said:


> Obviously.. so show me the cutting edge technology anyways?? Why's it so hard?
> How much paygrade to I need to see this amazing cutting edge technology


It is ok my dear...you should not lurk around threads you do not understand....stick to things your education allows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iran's world class national telescope was inaugurated some three weeks ago. All components of the telescope except for the mirrors are domestically produced. 

It is considered among the top five in the world as far as the size of the mirror and quality of pictures it can take are concerned.

__________

*Iranian National Observatory inaugurated *

June 28, 2021 - 17:3

TEHRAN – The Iranian National Observatory (INO), which is said to kick off a big movement in the area of astronomy in the country, was inaugurated near the city of Kashan, central Isfahan province, on Monday.
The project places Iran among the ten countries in the world capable of manufacturing observatories, ISNA reported.

INO has been built on Gargash peak at an altitude of 3600m above sea level.

The main activities of the national observatory include designing, construction, monitoring, and operating the 3.4-meter INO340 telescope, its instruments, and infrastructures. The range of instruments initially planned for the telescope includes a wave-front sensor, auto-guider, imaging CCDs, and a high-resolution spectrograph.

The INO340 telescope is a Ritchey-Chrétien f/11 which provides unvignetted 20 arcmin field of view at the main Cassegrain focus. In addition, 3 bent focuses are also provided each with a field of view of 8 arcmins. The primary mirror is meniscus shaped and the secondary mirror is convex and together they form a well-corrected focus.

The main mirror (M1) is a single-segment fast f/1.5 mirror with a diameter of 3.4m, which makes IN340 one of the most compact telescopes of this size. M1 is a meniscus shape 18 cm thick made of a Zerudor ceramic with a 700mm central hole. The M1 is supported by 60 actuators that are actively or passively controlled to keep the mirror shape undistorted under its own gravity at different points.

INO is a national project and has been envisioned to become an international scientific platform for astronomy in the future. Therefore, educating the general public and especially the younger generation about the basics of astronomy is another important step ahead of the INO project.

An important focus of these activities is the residents close to the area around the INO site whose lifestyles can directly affect the workflow of the INO observatory. So far, about 1,400 students from 22 schools in towns and villages close to the Gargash site have been educated about the basics of astronomy and the effects of light pollution on the INO observatory. Furthermore, the project is using social media to engage the general public with the project.









Iranian National Observatory inaugurated


TEHRAN – The Iranian National Observatory (INO), which is said to kick off a big movement in the area of astronomy in the country, was inaugurated near the city of Kashan, central Isfahan province, on Monday.




www.tehrantimes.com





- - - - - - - - - -

2021-June-28 14:59 

*Rouhani Inaugurates Iran’s Biggest Observatory*






TEHRAN (FNA)- The Iranian National Observatory, the biggest in the country, was inaugurated and put into operation near Kashan city in Central Iran in a ceremony participated virtually by outgoing President Hassan Rouhani and Vice-President for Science and Technology Sorena Sattari.

The observatory has been built at a height of 3,600 meters on Mountain Gargash in Kashan.

The observatory's 90-ton telescope has 40,000 pieces, all designed and built indigenously. It enjoys a high-quality mirror and imaging site and is one of the top sites in the world.

Addressing the ceremony, Rouhani said that Iran now stands among the countries with big observatories which can extend studies of the Iranian scientists in a big world.

Also, Manager of the project of the Iranian National Observatory Habib Khosroshahi said that the observatory is the first major scientific project in the country that has been approved by experienced scientific consultants in the world.

“Making hydrostatic bearings for telescope suspension, designing and manufacturing an active optical system and testing multi-meter optical surfaces with multi-nanometer smooth surface surfaces are among the new technologies used in this observatory,” he added.

Khosroshahi explained that the important technical achievement of this project is the engineering of opto-megatronic systems, meaning the combination of optics, mechanics, hardware and control software inside a 90-ton structure in large dimensions with a 4-ton mirror.

"With the help of this telescope, massive galaxies can be observed at a distance of 66,000 billion billion kilometers. More than 100,000 electronic, mechanical and optical parts have been used to build this observatory, and I am proud to announce that the Iranian National Observatory has been made in Iran,” he said.

Iranian National Observatory (INO) was built by Iranian engineers and scientists. By inauguration of the project, Iran now stands among the top 10 producers of telescope in the world.

Rouhani virtually inaugurated five national knowledge-based projects on Monday.

National Observatory of Kashan Institute of Basic Sciences, Tehran University development plan for electric bus, and the permanent exhibition of exports of knowledge-based products in Tehran Permanent Fairground were inaugurated in Tehran, Isfahan and Kermanshah provinces.

Innovative houses in Kashan, Isfahan, and Tehran; and science and technology park innovation factory in Kermanshah were opened upon president Rouhani's order.

- - - - - - - - - -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran's world class national telescope was inaugurated some three weeks ago. All components of the telescope except for the mirrors are domestically produced.
> 
> It is considered among the top five in the world as far as the size of the mirror and quality of pictures it can take are concerned.
> 
> __________
> 
> *Iranian National Observatory inaugurated *
> 
> June 28, 2021 - 17:3
> 
> TEHRAN – The Iranian National Observatory (INO), which is said to kick off a big movement in the area of astronomy in the country, was inaugurated near the city of Kashan, central Isfahan province, on Monday.
> The project places Iran among the ten countries in the world capable of manufacturing observatories, ISNA reported.
> 
> INO has been built on Gargash peak at an altitude of 3600m above sea level.
> 
> The main activities of the national observatory include designing, construction, monitoring, and operating the 3.4-meter INO340 telescope, its instruments, and infrastructures. The range of instruments initially planned for the telescope includes a wave-front sensor, auto-guider, imaging CCDs, and a high-resolution spectrograph.
> 
> The INO340 telescope is a Ritchey-Chrétien f/11 which provides unvignetted 20 arcmin field of view at the main Cassegrain focus. In addition, 3 bent focuses are also provided each with a field of view of 8 arcmins. The primary mirror is meniscus shaped and the secondary mirror is convex and together they form a well-corrected focus.
> 
> The main mirror (M1) is a single-segment fast f/1.5 mirror with a diameter of 3.4m, which makes IN340 one of the most compact telescopes of this size. M1 is a meniscus shape 18 cm thick made of a Zerudor ceramic with a 700mm central hole. The M1 is supported by 60 actuators that are actively or passively controlled to keep the mirror shape undistorted under its own gravity at different points.
> 
> INO is a national project and has been envisioned to become an international scientific platform for astronomy in the future. Therefore, educating the general public and especially the younger generation about the basics of astronomy is another important step ahead of the INO project.
> 
> An important focus of these activities is the residents close to the area around the INO site whose lifestyles can directly affect the workflow of the INO observatory. So far, about 1,400 students from 22 schools in towns and villages close to the Gargash site have been educated about the basics of astronomy and the effects of light pollution on the INO observatory. Furthermore, the project is using social media to engage the general public with the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian National Observatory inaugurated
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – The Iranian National Observatory (INO), which is said to kick off a big movement in the area of astronomy in the country, was inaugurated near the city of Kashan, central Isfahan province, on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 2021-June-28 14:59
> 
> *Rouhani Inaugurates Iran’s Biggest Observatory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Iranian National Observatory, the biggest in the country, was inaugurated and put into operation near Kashan city in Central Iran in a ceremony participated virtually by outgoing President Hassan Rouhani and Vice-President for Science and Technology Sorena Sattari.
> 
> The observatory has been built at a height of 3,600 meters on Mountain Gargash in Kashan.
> 
> The observatory's 90-ton telescope has 40,000 pieces, all designed and built indigenously. It enjoys a high-quality mirror and imaging site and is one of the top sites in the world.
> 
> Addressing the ceremony, Rouhani said that Iran now stands among the countries with big observatories which can extend studies of the Iranian scientists in a big world.
> 
> Also, Manager of the project of the Iranian National Observatory Habib Khosroshahi said that the observatory is the first major scientific project in the country that has been approved by experienced scientific consultants in the world.
> 
> “Making hydrostatic bearings for telescope suspension, designing and manufacturing an active optical system and testing multi-meter optical surfaces with multi-nanometer smooth surface surfaces are among the new technologies used in this observatory,” he added.
> 
> Khosroshahi explained that the important technical achievement of this project is the engineering of opto-megatronic systems, meaning the combination of optics, mechanics, hardware and control software inside a 90-ton structure in large dimensions with a 4-ton mirror.
> 
> "With the help of this telescope, massive galaxies can be observed at a distance of 66,000 billion billion kilometers. More than 100,000 electronic, mechanical and optical parts have been used to build this observatory, and I am proud to announce that the Iranian National Observatory has been made in Iran,” he said.
> 
> Iranian National Observatory (INO) was built by Iranian engineers and scientists. By inauguration of the project, Iran now stands among the top 10 producers of telescope in the world.
> 
> Rouhani virtually inaugurated five national knowledge-based projects on Monday.
> 
> National Observatory of Kashan Institute of Basic Sciences, Tehran University development plan for electric bus, and the permanent exhibition of exports of knowledge-based products in Tehran Permanent Fairground were inaugurated in Tehran, Isfahan and Kermanshah provinces.
> 
> Innovative houses in Kashan, Isfahan, and Tehran; and science and technology park innovation factory in Kermanshah were opened upon president Rouhani's order.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -


Thanks @SalarHaqq my friend for this update ..I am very glad it is officially operational... I initially reported this on Page 2 and page 3 of this thread and now 6 months later it is up and running doing research...can not be happier..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Attila the Hun said:


> Close this thread it will be for the best, trust me. Or least change the title to "Stuff the world already makes and does and we're only catching up after decades".
> 
> Bye now


do as he said - leave the thread and stop trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

Indos said:


> Nope, Saudi is not a leader in Sunni Muslim, but yes it has respectable position among us. If Saudi has huge influence among Sunni Muslim so why many Sunni Muslims like Indonesia has good relation with Iran ???
> 
> Indonesia as one country has the population comparable with whole Arab countries combined, not to mention Pakistan, Bangladesh, Turkey, Afganistan, Central Asian countries, Malaysia



i think of Indonesia as Indonesia


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian designed and built petrochemical compressor*​



Iran builds petrochemical compressor after Mitsubishi snub.

Iranian experts have designed and built a compressor which it badly needed in its burgeoning petrochemical industry but could not import because of US sanctions.

Used in Polyethylene production chain to produce compressed air required for oxidation process.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Production line "1" of Iranian developed "Barakat" COVID-19 vaccine*

*Line1: 4 million dose per month*
*Line2: 6 to 8 million dose per month*
*Line3: 16 t0 20 million does per month*

*































































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Military Transport aircraft taking shape.
"Seemorgh" *​*








Possible replacement for C-130s and Maritime Patrol Aircraft version in the works*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian developed "3D" metal printer "Noura"*​*






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s 1st indigenous Microprocessor unveiled*




Turkiye's first indigenously produced microprocessor, named CAKIL in the International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF 2021 )

The microprocessor was developed by the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK) Informatics and Information Security Research Center (BILGEM) and the country's defense giant ASELSAN

Countries do not give these processors to other countries, especially for use in the defense industry 














Turkey’s 1st indigenous microprocessor unveiled


Microprocessor, Cakil, to help reduce dependence on import of such products, technology minister says - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey’s 1st indigenous Microprocessor unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye's first indigenously produced microprocessor, named CAKIL in the International Defense Industry Fair (IDEF 2021 )
> 
> The microprocessor was developed by the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey's (TUBITAK) Informatics and Information Security Research Center (BILGEM) and the country's defense giant ASELSAN
> 
> Countries do not give these processors to other countries, especially for use in the defense industry
> View attachment 772829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey’s 1st indigenous microprocessor unveiled
> 
> 
> Microprocessor, Cakil, to help reduce dependence on import of such products, technology minister says - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr


Congratulation to Turkish engineers. This makes Turkey the second country in the middle east to have developed her own microprocessor. The middle east first microprocessor was developed in Iran in 2006 by Pars semiconductors and named *"TACHRA"*. In 2019 iran developed her first secure Microcontroller called* "SABA"*.

*Iran's Pars Semiconductor develops microprocessor*
7/26/06
TEHRAN (Fars News Agency)- Iran has designed and produced a 32 bit computer microprocessor inside the country for the first time.




The computer microprocessor called Aristo has been manufactured by Iranian researchers and engineers at Pars Semiconductor Company with the supports the company has received from the Modern Industries Center of the ministry of Industries.

Designed and manufactured in conformity with SPARC processors architecture, Aristo stands to the international standards and can well compete with similar processors existing in the market.





*TACHRA Development board*
The newly Iran-made computer microprocessor can be used in communications projects, auto-manufacturing industry, industrial automation, robotic systems and artificial intelligence, computer and data transfer networks, etc.

*Iran's SABA Microcontroller*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Congratulation to Turkish engineers. This makes Turkey the second country in the middle east to have developed her own microprocessor. The middle east first microprocessor was developed in Iran in 2006 by Pars semiconductors and named *"TACHRA"*. In 2019 iran developed her first secure Microcontroller called* "SABA"*.
> 
> *Iran's Pars Semiconductor develops microprocessor*
> 7/26/06
> TEHRAN (Fars News Agency)- Iran has designed and produced a 32 bit computer microprocessor inside the country for the first time.
> View attachment 773683
> 
> The computer microprocessor called Aristo has been manufactured by Iranian researchers and engineers at Pars Semiconductor Company with the supports the company has received from the Modern Industries Center of the ministry of Industries.
> 
> Designed and manufactured in conformity with SPARC processors architecture, Aristo stands to the international standards and can well compete with similar processors existing in the market.
> View attachment 773684
> 
> 
> *TACHRA Development board*
> The newly Iran-made computer microprocessor can be used in communications projects, auto-manufacturing industry, industrial automation, robotic systems and artificial intelligence, computer and data transfer networks, etc.
> 
> *Iran's SABA Microcontroller*


that's very sad as Saba semiconductor get wiped out of the page of time because the government and military and every one else didn't want their product and rather buy the of the shelf product from China and Russia.
about Saba microcontroller , do you have any news of it being produced in industrial scale ? no and I'm sure you'll find the designer working at foreign companies , just wait some year.


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye's first indigenously produced microprocessor, named CAKIL





aryobarzan said:


> Congratulation to Turkish engineers. This makes Turkey the second country in the middle east to have developed her own microprocessor.



1. This tweet says that the Cakil processor is just an implementation of the open source, Western-origin RISC-V architecture. This is just like producing a variant of the open source Linux kernel / OS / software ecosystem. So nothing great. Many countries can do it. The challenge would have been to have an actually new Turkish processor designed from scratch with its own instruction set and other things.

2. But yes it may be that this Cakil RISC-V processor is fabricated in Turkey in some government / military fab.


----------



## MMM-E

jamahir said:


> 1. This tweet says that the Cakil processor is just an implementation of the open source, Western-origin RISC-V architecture. This is just like producing a variant of the open source Linux kernel / OS / software ecosystem. So nothing great. Many countries can do it. The challenge would have been to have an actually new Turkish processor designed from scratch with its own instruction set and other things.



Who cares about architecture ? nobody

CAKIL processor has been developed by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BILGEM
The license and sales rights are belong to Turkey,
so CAKIL processor is one of the most strategic technological products to be used in domestic weapon systems and electric Cars


single core
400MHZ clock speed
27 mm2 chip area
65 nm manufacturing technology
64-bit
1.8W power consumption

National Processor ÇAKIL is expected to have a 4-core architecture with a speed of 800 MHZ, a power consumption of 10 W, in near future


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> Who cares about architecture ? nobody



Those who care about such details will object to the use of the word Indigenous. 

It is not.



MMM-E said:


> CAKIL processor has been developed by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BILGEM
> The license and sales rights are belong to Turkey



That must be through the open source license for the RISC-V architecture, similar to those for the Linux OS where companies like Red Hat and SUSE implement, modify, customize and sell Linux to their customers. So Turkey cannot claim rights to the RISC-V architecture but only to its physical implementation for sale.



MMM-E said:


> so CAKIL processor is one of the most strategic technological products to be used in domestic weapon systems
> 
> National Processor ÇAKIL is expected to have a 4-core architecture with a speed of 800 MHZ, a power consumption of 10 W, in the future



Good.


----------



## MMM-E

jamahir said:


> Those who care about such details will object to the use of the word Indigenous.
> 
> It is not.





jamahir said:


> That must be through the open source license for the RISC-V architecture, similar to those for the Linux OS where companies like Red Hat and SUSE implement, modify, customize and sell Linux to their customers.




not license for the RISC-V architecture

CAKIL Turkey's first domestic production and national designed processor



What then are Apple's A9, Huawei's Kirin processors ?

These processors are not original architecture, they are Cortex processors. In other words, they are the processor models that the ARM company has designed and given permission to manufacture


With RISC, it is the architecture in which ARM Cortex processors are produced. At this point, An international consortium of many countries has decided to develop the RISC-V project

so A technology that belongs to no one and belongs to everyone is being designed


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> not license for the RISC-V architecture



From the FAQ page of RISC-V website :


> The RISC-V ISA is free and open with a permissive license for use by anyone in all types of implementations. Designers are free to develop proprietary or open source implementations for commercial or other exploitations as they see fit. RISC-V International encourages all implementations that are compliant to the specifications.
> 
> Note that the use of the RISC-V trademark requires a license which is granted to members of RISC-V International for use with compliant implementations. The RISC-V specification is based around a structure which allows flexibility with modular extensions and additional custom instructions/extensions. If an implementation was based on the RISC-V specification but includes modifications beyond this framework, then it cannot be referenced as RISC-V.


Is there something else you meant ?



MMM-E said:


> CAKIL Turkey's first domestic production and national designed processor



The underlined is what I meant in point# 2 in post# 454.



MMM-E said:


> What then are Apple's A9, Huawei's Kirin processors ?
> 
> These processors are not original architecture, they are Cortex processors. In other words, they are the processor models that the ARM company has designed and given permission to manufacture



Agreed.


----------



## MMM-E

jamahir said:


> Is there something else you meant ?



The license and sales rights are belong to Turkey

I am saying again ,
An international consortium of many countries has decided to develop the RISC-V project

so A technology that belongs to no one and belongs to everyone is being designed

By joining this consortium, Turkey became one of the leading participants of the microprocessor technology produced by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BİLGEM


and CAKIL processor is one of the most strategic technological products to be used in domestic weapon systems and electric Cars

Now we have our own processor to be not dependent on anyone


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> The license and sales rights are belong to Turkey



Sure but only as long as Turkey doesn't claim the base architecture / specification to be its own.



MMM-E said:


> I am saying again ,
> An international consortium of many countries has decided to develop the RISC-V project
> 
> so A technology that belongs to no one and belongs to everyone is being designed
> 
> By joining this consortium, Turkey became one of the leading participants of the microprocessor technology produced by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BİLGEM



1. I agree it is a technology which belongs to no one and everyone. Just like Linux.

2. There is no select consortium of world governments who are permitted to implement the RISC-V. Anyone can do so, even you. As per this article from 2021 April there are commercial companies who are doing that :


> Nvidia has used RISC-V architecture in its graphics processing unit (GPU) chips even while working to acquire Arm architecture owner Arm Holdings. Intel may also help accelerate the adoption of RISC-V through its expanding foundry business that aims to manufacture chips for other companies based on the x86, ARM, or RISC-V architectures.





> China has also stood out as a major adopter of RISC-V, despite most Chinese tech companies still relying heavily upon Arm and x86 architectures. In 2019, Alibaba revealed it had developed the XuanTie 910 processor based on the RISC-V architecture through its semiconductor subsidiary Pingtou Ge (“Flat-head Brother / Honey Badger”).






MMM-E said:


> technology produced by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BİLGEM
> 
> and CAKIL processor is one of the most strategic technological products to be used in domestic weapon systems and electric Cars
> 
> Now we have our own processor to be not dependent on anyone



I have agreed before that its implementation may well be being done in fabrication plants in Turkey.


----------



## Sifar zero

aryobarzan said:


> Congratulation to Turkish engineers. This makes Turkey the second country in the middle east to have developed her own microprocessor. The middle east first microprocessor was developed in Iran in 2006 by Pars semiconductors and named *"TACHRA"*. In 2019 iran developed her first secure Microcontroller called* "SABA"*.
> 
> *Iran's Pars Semiconductor develops microprocessor*
> 7/26/06
> TEHRAN (Fars News Agency)- Iran has designed and produced a 32 bit computer microprocessor inside the country for the first time.
> View attachment 773683
> 
> The computer microprocessor called Aristo has been manufactured by Iranian researchers and engineers at Pars Semiconductor Company with the supports the company has received from the Modern Industries Center of the ministry of Industries.
> 
> Designed and manufactured in conformity with SPARC processors architecture, Aristo stands to the international standards and can well compete with similar processors existing in the market.
> View attachment 773684
> 
> 
> *TACHRA Development board*
> The newly Iran-made computer microprocessor can be used in communications projects, auto-manufacturing industry, industrial automation, robotic systems and artificial intelligence, computer and data transfer networks, etc.
> 
> *Iran's SABA Microcontroller*


I have seen liberal Pakistanis trash Iran for being "backward" while their own country can't even produce a simple PC case.


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> that's very sad as Saba semiconductor get wiped out of the page of time because the government and military and every one else didn't want their product and rather buy the of the shelf product from China and Russia.
> about Saba microcontroller , do you have any news of it being produced in industrial scale ? no and I'm sure you'll find the designer working at foreign companies , just wait some year.


Having used some of similar Microprocessors and microcontrollers in my designs I can speculate that "SABA" microcontroller being "secure" was developed for Military use. I am not surprised that you will not hear more of it ..gone to the black box!. Microcontrollers have huge usage in military and automotive industries but I can understand if military does not want this controller (or something similar) to be available for commercial use.

I doubt very much if either Iran or Turkey have the necessary nm Fab lines to actually produce the physical chips in house considering the density (no of transistors) used in such high end micros (unless Fabs are also exclusive military and not known to public). Most likely they will use third party Fab lines to produce the chips.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran Unveils 3D Phased array Air Defence Radar (ALBORZ)*​
*450 KM detection range*​
*300 simultaneous target detection*​
* Uses a long wave-guide, to a separate cabin which houses the transmitter*​
*Includes "Borhan" the new low level air defense command center which receives and analyzes the data from all sources and then sends them to the highest levels of command .*​
*







*

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432936069801168898

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Sifar zero said:


> I have seen *liberal* Pakistanis trash Iran for being "*backward*" while their own country can't even produce a simple PC case.







Liberal mind 
Men with beards as ruling class - check 
Backwards- check 

there's nothing deep to it


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> View attachment 774778
> 
> Liberal mind
> Men with beards as ruling class - check
> Backwards- check
> 
> there's nothing deep to it


Hi..i know you mean well but this post can be interpreted the wrong way...in any case we have tried to keep this particular thread away from politics and keep it as much as possible technical..
My best regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Who cares about architecture ? nobody
> 
> CAKIL processor has been developed by ASELSAN and TUBITAK-BILGEM
> The license and sales rights are belong to Turkey,
> so CAKIL processor is one of the most strategic technological products to be used in domestic weapon systems and electric Cars
> 
> 
> single core
> 400MHZ clock speed
> 27 mm2 chip area
> 65 nm manufacturing technology
> 64-bit
> 1.8W power consumption
> 
> National Processor ÇAKIL is expected to have a 4-core architecture with a speed of 800 MHZ, a power consumption of 10 W, in near future


Don't say that the architecture is important .
By the way it's not important if it's based on an open source architecture. All mobile processors are also based on ARM architecture but will it reduce the worth of what Huawei or Samsung or Qualcomm or media tech.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Explosive materials search and destroy robots*​Exhibition of Iranian made search and destroy Robotics designed to detect and destroy explosive materials.
​*




































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Hybrid eVTOL plane taking shape*​A Privately funded project (SAMAD Aerospace) , Passenger carrier Prototype (2, 4 and 6 people) designed ,built and tested in Iran ..Will update as more info becomes available.

The test model is a 2 person version and has a hybrid electric/gas turbine engine.

Video is in english and provides more info

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian designed AD simulator for S-300
























*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Giant Iranian war ships taking shape








*​The scale of the bigger ship compared to people on the top. The smaller ship already operational for 3 years. 3 of the larger ship are being built concurrently in three different shipyards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446471546336387077​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xbat

How many tons are those Giant(!) ships, let us know please


----------



## aryobarzan

xbat said:


> How many tons are those Giant(!) ships, let us know please


No information has been released yet..some speculate that VLS will be part of weapons intended for the ships..just speculation..no info on the propulsion either..will update as more info becomes available.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's Latest Short Range Air Defence System (MAJID) .*​
*Majid system uses a totally new missile (AD-08)*​
*Is vehicle-mounted (low-footprint off-road "Jeep" platform) .Can carry 4-8 missiles if required.*​
*Has an engagement range of 8KM (multiple targets) *​
*Uses electro optics (IR/IIR seeker) for detection.*​
*uses gimballed, off-boresight IR or IIR seeker allows optimized trajectory and terminal-phase positioning*​
*Data link to other AD radars*​
*Fully passive 360° all-weather target detection and acquisition*​
*Fully passive target engagement *​
*The AD-08 Missile:*

*AD-08 missile has a composite smokeless booster (smoke less launcha)*
*Is a single stage

Photos and video are from prototype tests.







*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447424844912529412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's Latest Short Range Air Defence System (MAJID) .*​
> *Majid system uses a totally new missile (AD-08)*​
> *Is vehicle-mounted (low-footprint off-road "Jeep" platform) .Can carry 4-8 missiles if required.*​
> *Has an engagement range of 8KM (multiple targets) *​
> *Uses electro optics (IR/IIR seeker) for detection.*​
> *uses gimballed, off-boresight IR or IIR seeker allows optimized trajectory and terminal-phase positioning*​
> *Data link to other AD radars*​
> *Fully passive 360° all-weather target detection and acquisition*​
> *Fully passive target engagement *​
> *The AD-08 Missile:*
> 
> *AD-08 missile has a composite smokeless booster (smoke less launcha)*
> *Is a single stage
> 
> Photos and video are from prototype tests.
> View attachment 783875
> 
> View attachment 783891
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 783885
> 
> View attachment 783886
> 
> View attachment 783892
> 
> View attachment 783893
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447424844912529412


a direct hit , wonder why they didn't put a proximity switch there it could increase the damage to the target and also increase success rate


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> a direct hit , wonder why they didn't put a proximity switch there it could increase the damage to the target and also increase success rate


I am no AD Expert but I think in any given test you want the actual number of direct hits and based on that number and the characteristics of your proximity fuse you can calculate the probability of intercept for an AD system...just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Truck mounted SHORAD*
_No name assigned_​_Some non-official info on the system_

*Vertical Launch configuration missile packs (VLS)*
*Phased array search radar 360° coverage*
*8 ready to fire missiles All contained on a cost-effective wheeled vehicle with good mobility*
 _A battery of four could very well work like the Morpheus, each electronically scanning a 90° sector (but yet unconfirmed, too few information)








_

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447853816112500740 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY




Robot Eye developed by TÜBİTAK*

Robot Eye can detect natural gas leaks in natural gas pipes with its 900 sensors

This technology is only available in the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssethii

jamahir said:


> 1. This tweet says that the Cakil processor is just an implementation of the open source, Western-origin RISC-V architecture. This is just like producing a variant of the open source Linux kernel / OS / software ecosystem. So nothing great. Many countries can do it. The challenge would have been to have an actually new Turkish processor designed from scratch with its own instruction set and other things.
> 
> 2. But yes it may be that this Cakil RISC-V processor is fabricated in Turkey in some government / military fab.


typical Indian slave mentality 🤦‍♂️
comparing Linux to RISC-V 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
knows so little about computer architecture yet has the audacity to come and belittle others on their achievements 🤦‍♂️x100


p.s. If it was fabricated inhouse then its a major milestone in self-sufficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

ssethii said:


> typical Indian slave mentality 🤦‍♂️



You again ?  



ssethii said:


> comparing Linux to RISC-V 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️



And what's your *rational* objection to that comparison ?



ssethii said:


> knows so little about computer architecture yet has the audacity to come and belittle others on their achievements 🤦‍♂️x100



But since you belittled me what two months ago, have you come out with your own microprocessor and OS ?



ssethii said:


> p.s. If it was fabricated inhouse then its a major milestone in self-sufficiency.



There I agree, even if the transistors are not novel like this one and the fabrication is limited to niche applications and not general purpose.


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot Eye developed by TÜBİTAK*
> 
> Robot Eye can detect natural gas leaks in natural gas pipes with its 900 sensors
> 
> This technology is only available in the USA
> View attachment 784853


This one is really interesting..I assume this whole thing is placed inside the pipeline and travels through sending data and photos (probably GPS location data if it finds defects!)


----------



## ssethii

jamahir said:


> You again ?
> 
> 
> 
> And what's your *rational* objection to that comparison ?
> 
> 
> 
> But since you belittled me what two months ago, have you come out with your own microprocessor and OS ?
> 
> 
> 
> There I agree, even if the transistors are not novel like this one and the fabrication is limited to niche applications and not general purpose.


I'm not interested in your Vedic non-sense you preach in the name of science.


----------



## jamahir

ssethii said:


> I'm not interested in your Vedic non-sense you preach in the name of science.



You are idiotic, and are arrogant about it too.


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> This one is really interesting..I assume this whole thing is placed inside the pipeline and travels through sending data and photos (probably GPS location data if it finds defects!)


how it work it must be like these robots








ربات بازرس مخازن و خطوط لوله (C-MAP) - شرکت مپوا


سی اسکن آلتراسونیک یکی از روش‌های بازرسی غیر مخرب جهت کنترل خوردگی و شناسایی عیب در سازه‌های مختلف صنعتی به شمار می‌رود.




mapvaco.com






https://idehkavan.com/product/%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B2%D8%B1%D8%B3-%D8%B4%D8%A8%DA%A9%D9%87-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B6%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A8/?lang=en


there was a report bout such robots about 13 years ago




__





ربات چند منظوره تشخيص معايب لوله هاي نفت و گاز


ربات تشخيص معايب براي رويت دقيق روزنه هاي نشتي خطوط انتقال كاربرد دارد.




www.yjc.news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

* Genetically-Modified Goat as Large as Donkey **(watch the video at the site it will scare you what can be done!!).*









Iranian Researchers Produce Genetically-Modified Goat As Large As Donkey - Iran Front Page


An Iranian breed of goat is larger than a donkey and cannot be found in any other place around the world.




ifpnews.com








*An Iranian breed of goat is larger than a donkey and cannot be found in any other place around the world.*
Over a period of two years, Iranian researchers managed to breed a genetically-engineered goat which is as tall as a donkey and worth the price of a well-bred horse.
At 20 months old, the goat could weigh up to 120kg with a height of 175cm. Goats can grow in size until they are three years old while the weight of this new breed can reach up to 150kg.
Among the features of this genetically-modified goat is that it has horns similar to those of a calf and has no long hair on its body unlike other breeds of goats. Its neck is similar to a sheep’s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

Good thread to show people a collection of some of the advances and achievements of Islamic countries.

There was a time in history when Islamic countries either Islamic then or not doesn't matter but contribute so much to human knowledge, science, medicine, and mathematics. The more Islamic countries reach that status, the more even and fair the world gets. In the 19th and 20th centuries, European countries and USA dominated most of science and technology and the small numbers of non western people who contributed end up working for them anyway in some form due to dominating money and global resources.

I hope countries like Iran continue advancing if nothing than to be another center of science and technology source that is not western. Whatever the politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's cold launched Short Range Air Defence "DEZFUL"*​This is the third SHORAD introduced by Iran this month..Dezful is an Indigenous SHORAD based on the Russian TOR-M concept and mounted on a wheeled truck instead of tracks and capable of launch while on the move.




.









*Protecting advancing mobile ground forces and moving with them directly at the frontline *
*Operating outside IADS, in battery structure*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

*NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System will serve to protect a strategic facility of the Turkish Navy*





It can paralyze the seeker heads on Electro-optic and Infrared guided missiles at 5 different wavelengths

NAZAR has 2 times more effective range than the Phalanx CIWS


*LIDAR (Laser Imaging Detection and Ranging)*

The system sends some laser lights towards the missile head, and according to the reflections coming from there, it understands at which wavelength it is a seeker
Then it continues this reflection and creates a glare there, a glare we call the 'cat's eye effect'.
Then it begins to follow this glow. While following, a directed laser beams against the threat in a suitable modulation,

after this beam that the seeker head is paralyzed


cutting edge technology that develops by very few Countries in the World


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> *NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System will serve to protect a strategic facility of the Turkish Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can paralyze the seeker heads on Electro-optic and Infrared guided missiles at 5 different wavelengths
> 
> NAZAR has 2 times more effective range than the Phalanx CIWS
> 
> 
> *LIDAR (Laser Imaging Detection and Ranging)*
> 
> The system sends some laser lights towards the missile head, and according to the reflections coming from there, it understands at which wavelength it is a seeker
> Then it continues this reflection and creates a glare there, a glare we call the 'cat's eye effect'.
> Then it begins to follow this glow. While following, a directed laser beams against the threat in a suitable modulation,
> 
> after this beam that the seeker head is paralyzed
> 
> 
> cutting edge technology that develops by very few Countries in the World
> View attachment 789296
> 
> View attachment 789297


Two questions:
How is the operation affected when you do not have clear sky, (mist,fog,dust,smoke)

What if the missile approaching has no EO homing device and is radar guided for terminal phase.

Also Is this intended to be installed on a ship or is it for ground applications


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> Two questions:
> How is the operation affected when you do not have clear sky, (mist,fog,dust,smoke)




NAZAR have great reconnaissance and surveillance capabilities that will provide an advantage against asymmetric threats thanks to its broadband operation capability





aryobarzan said:


> What if the missile approaching has no EO homing device and is radar guided for terminal phase.




NAZAR will be able to work in integration with other sensors and systems to increase overall efficiency

HISAR Air Defense Systems will operate with NAZAR together to intercept Cruise Missiles








aryobarzan said:


> Also Is this intended to be installed on a ship or is it for ground applications



both ground and naval

TF-2000 class Destroyers will be equipped with NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System to increase the Anti-ship Missile Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish 20kw high energy LASER has been developed by TÜBİTAK-BİLGEM *


60kw high energy LASER under development



Many countries have developed multi mode LASER .. multimode laser power is large, but the beam quality is poor

but only the US and Turkey have developed single mode LASER in the world .... ( China is working on singel mode laser )


Turkish 20kw LASER weapon destroyed 3mm steel target from 1,5km away in 3 seconds














*Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya*
weapons defence industry military technology UK


----------



## Homajon

Altay power pack talks between Turkey, SKorea changes to off-the-shelf supply


A procurement official confirmed the off-the-shelf approach but voiced concern about a potential political intervention blocking the deal.




www.defensenews.com





*Turkey is depeeeeeendeeeeeeent!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Homajon said:


> Altay power pack talks between Turkey, SKorea changes to off-the-shelf supply
> 
> 
> A procurement official confirmed the off-the-shelf approach but voiced concern about a potential political intervention blocking the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is depeeeeeendeeeeeeent!!!*



says a guy who is from backward İran



There will be ALTAY T1 , T2 and T3 variants ( only 40 units for ALTAY T1 variant )
Turkey to produce 40 ALTAY T1 variant with S.Korean Engine
BMC develops 1500hp BATU Engine for ALTAY Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A reminder for the backward member about who rules the scientific skies in the region..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

backward İran rules nothing in the region

Universities in Turkey rules by Kemalist-Atheist-Communist-Leftists morons who block Turks to develop science and technologyy


Thanks to TUBITAK-SAGE , TAI , TEI , ASELSAN , HAVELSAN , METEKSAN , ROKETSAN , STM , BMC , FNSS , TUMOSAN , BAYKAR , etc


----------



## Homajon

Homajon said:


> Altay power pack talks between Turkey, SKorea changes to off-the-shelf supply
> 
> 
> A procurement official confirmed the off-the-shelf approach but voiced concern about a potential political intervention blocking the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is depeeeeeendeeeeeeent!!!*



@ Mods

Why is my post in this thread? I never even read in this thread.

I posted it in this thread:





__





Turkey’s Defense Industry Has Come A Long Way, But Ankara Still Relies Heavily On Foreign Suppliers


Jul 25, 2020,09:48am EDT Turkey’s Defense Industry Has Come A Long Way, But Ankara Still Relies Heavily On Foreign Suppliers Paul IddonContributor Aerospace & Defense In recent years, Turkey’s defense industry has proven itself capable of designing and manufacturing a variety of increasingly...



defence.pk





Since two months or so this forum doesn't function properly anymore. Many times when I click on a thread, a different one opens.
And now even a post of mine was diverted to a different thread....


----------



## skyshadow

*The pride of West Asia ( Qhaem ), for a decade Iran had something that other countries wish to have in next couple of decades 


ultra heavy SLV, time of the test : more then 10 years ago. ( China started to build something like it just past year )*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's missile developments in a glance





*​ note:iran has a self imposed range cap of 2000 kilometer on all missile developments.
I suspect Iran continuous this path and surprise everyone with the first Hyper Velocity Glide Vehicle HGV of the region..The mach 8 wind tunnel constructed in 2013 must be have been implemented for such a purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey's first 5-axis CNC machine*







*İndustrial Machine Design Winner of Europe*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Unique hybrid Rocket Engine Technology from TURKIYE*



The world's most advanced hybrid rocket motor technology which comprises oxidizing liquid and solid fuels and transferred as an innovative technology


*MOON MISSION
The 2-legged target, a hard landing on the Moon with an unmanned vehicle in 2023 and a soft landing in 2028*


Vertical firing test of the propulsion system of the Hybrid Probe Rocket (SORS) developed by Delta V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's second MRAP introduced.









Note: Iran's first MRAP named TOOPHAN" was introduced a decade ago and successfully exported to IRAQ.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey exported thousands of MRAP and AFV to over 30 Countries 


new products*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's second COVID-19 vaccine gets approval
(COV_Pars)*​
*5 million doses delivered to Health organizations today*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's second COVID-19 vaccine gets approval
> (COV_Pars)*​
> *5 million doses delivered to Health organizations today*
> View attachment 796563
> 
> View attachment 796565
> 
> View attachment 796564
> 
> View attachment 796566


What I like about this one is that they didn't cut on trials and study and did not release it for public use before the study ends , also it more than triggering antibodies like what previous vaccine did also trigger cellular immunity . and unlike Pasteur institute and CinnaGen vaccine which more or less designed abroad , its designed completely inside Iran , and its the must advanced vaccine we have produced the knowledge we learned in producing it help us a lot in future 
by the way the vaccine is three part , it consist of two injection separated by 3 week and then after 1 month one inhaling part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iran agro food 2021* held from 22-25 September, 2021 at Tehran International Permanent Fairgrounds. Known as the largest and most famous international Food, Food Technology & Agricultural event in the Middle East ever since its first inception in 1994, iran agrofood is being split from 2006 into three specialized sections.

2021 video:






Isfahan 2021 international exhibition of coffee industry:






Iran vehicle industry:























aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's second COVID-19 vaccine gets approval
> (COV_Pars)*​
> *5 million doses delivered to Health organizations today*
> View attachment 796563
> 
> View attachment 796565
> 
> View attachment 796564
> 
> View attachment 796566


Great achievement.

Very few countries can produce vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian Sedans in Russian market:






Iranian made electric mini-truck & bus:











Iranian Kerman motor T8 pickups:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

I know I am pushing it cause Pak isn't in middle east
But since I am seeing Turkish stuff and Hollywood use Arabic or Farsi to portray our characters (they're confused),

I'll push it and take the liberty to put some Pakistani stuff too...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribune.com.pk/story/2331335/pakistans-silent-drone-revolution?amp=1
*PAKISTAN’S SILENT DRONE REVOLUTION *

_Behind the scenes, a generation of engineers and students are engaged in efforts to create civil drones for Pakistan_

Recently tested a more millitary focused indigenous armed drones - Shahpur-2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465220009425317888

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> I know I am pushing it cause Pak isn't in middle east
> But since I am seeing Turkish stuff and Hollywood use Arabic or Farsi to portray our characters (they're confused),
> 
> I'll push it and take the liberty to put some Pakistani stuff too...
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/tribune.com.pk/story/2331335/pakistans-silent-drone-revolution?amp=1
> *PAKISTAN’S SILENT DRONE REVOLUTION *
> 
> _Behind the scenes, a generation of engineers and students are engaged in efforts to create civil drones for Pakistan_
> 
> Recently tested a more millitary focused indigenous armed drones - Shahpur-2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465220009425317888


Would love to see products developed in Pakistan..The intention of the thread is to inform people of the region on what is happening to each nation's science and technology . Thanks for posting... I hope you post more of what is being developed in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE

IGM FR 3500 Series
5-Axis Gantry Type Monoblock Milling Machine*









*IGM Portal HSM 5000
5-Axis Gantry Type Milling Machine*


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


TOGG took its vehicle for a test drive in Istanbul Park!*

from 0-100 km/h in 4.8 seconds
The Turkish electric car manufacturer TOGG has specified the date for the start of series production in 2022













*Turkey exported thousands of Buses to many Countries including Germany , İtaly , Poland, Romania

KARSAN Electric Bus





OTOKAR Electric Bus







*

BMC





*TEMSA



*


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian commercial VTOL Drone
"DORNA"*​
*Designed by FARABORD industries.*​
*Aerial mapping and surveying*​
*15 KM range with Auto pilot*​
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468595462550786052*


----------



## aryobarzan

*Yemen designed and built Drones.*​
Demonstrates the Tech competency of this nation under the war.They are kind of busy with the war so I publish it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian shipyards deliver additional 110 Fast attack Crafts (FACs) and Torpedo boats to the IRGC navy. These boats have speeds up to 90 knots. 110 knots is the goal of technology for these crafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> *Yemen designed and built Drones.*​
> Demonstrates the Tech competency of this nation under the war.They are kind of busy with the war so I publish it .
> View attachment 799943



So when Iran does tech transfer to Hamas, it's not Palestinian designed and built drone. When Iran does tech transfer to illiterate Houthis, it's Yemen designed and built. Very strange , huh.

Btw, this thread should go in Iranian defence forum. It covers nothing from middle east, Iran is not even part of middle east, you are closer to Asian countries.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Falcon29 said:


> So when Iran does tech transfer to Hamas, it's not Palestinian designed and built drone. When Iran does tech transfer to illiterate Houthis, it's Yemen designed and built. Very strange , huh.


Man I have no fight with you..Hamas is just as Capable to do what Houthies do..They are even more capable doing it in such complete and impossible conditions..It actually demonstrates how any one motivated can do amazing things with almost empty hands.

@Falcon29 ..Your messages actually made me think of this...We have had Yemen developed hardware in this thread few times also Kuwait, Egypt , UAE....It will be great if you put together some photos of the Palestinian developed hardware in this thread..This is about the Middle east countries and Palestine has full rights to be here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> Man I have no fight with you..Hamas is just as Capable to do what Houthies do..They are even more capable doing it in such complete and impossible conditions..It actually demonstrates how any one motivated can do amazing things with almost empty hands.
> 
> @Falcon29 ..Your messages actually made me think of this...We have had Yemen developed hardware in this thread few times also Kuwait, Egypt , UAE....It will be great if you put together some photos of the Palestinian developed hardware in this thread..This is about the Middle east countries and Palestine has full rights to be here.



I did in the past have a thread like that in the Arab Defence section. It was deleted, I don't remember why. I just put such info/updates/photos in the Palestinian resistance thread (next update coming next week for Hamas anniversary and joint exercises) . I think this thread should cover some north African nations as well like maybe Algeria. It's really only Iran, Turkey, Saudi , UAE and Egypt involved in defense tech anyway so not much to work with anyway .... If you are covering non-defense tech than that may be interesting, or deserve a thread on its own. I am sure they are making advancements in science/tech field that don't get lots of coverage.


----------



## aryobarzan

Falcon29 said:


> I did in the past have a thread like that in the Arab Defence section. It was deleted, I don't remember why. I just put such info/updates/photos in the Palestinian resistance thread (next update coming next week for Hamas anniversary and joint exercises) . I think this thread should cover some north African nations as well like maybe Algeria. It's really only Iran, Turkey, Saudi , UAE and Egypt involved in defense tech anyway so not much to work with anyway .... If you are covering non-defense tech than that may be interesting, or deserve a thread on its own. I am sure they are making advancements in science/tech field that don't get lots of coverage.


I agree North African Islamic nations and Pakistan should be in here ..the thread is to show others that science and tech are not exclusive to Europeans...and the thread includes all domains not just military..I have always encouraged everyone to contribute because this middle east forum is where everyone visits.
All is required as a guideline is the product to be designed and built in-house and has at least 75% local content..this will ensure products produced under license are excluded...only guid lines and not a rigid rule...and people have mostly stayed with this guidline.
UAE AND EGYPT expos had a lot new products and many can be here ..that Egypitian Drone made all in Egypt is a good example...also I saw some very interesting MRAPs from Egypt besides what was reported here before. Same as with the UAE products.

Hope we will see the Palestinian products soon if you get the new photos..read the introduction on page 1 of this thread it belongs to all and away from stupid politics that goes on in this forum


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> So when Iran does tech transfer to Hamas, it's not Palestinian designed and built drone. When Iran does tech transfer to illiterate Houthis, it's Yemen designed and built. Very strange , huh.
> 
> Btw, this thread should go in Iranian defence forum. It covers nothing from middle east, Iran is not even part of middle east, you are closer to Asian countries.


It pretty much cover many things from the turkey infact for anything from Iran it will contain one from turkey and vice versa .


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's latest medical and laboratory equipment*​*



*Diagnostics equipment
*











*
Remote surgical operating room













Lab equipment and measurement devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

With all of the technologies showcased here, I wish the Muslim countries can help Palestinians develop air defense systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> With all of the technologies showcased here, I wish the Muslim countries can help Palestinians develop air defense systems.


Any airdefence for Palestinian must be compact and portable air defence system and I doubt any Muslim nation trust Hamas enough to provide them with such systems. The main concerns is that they share it with group like HTS.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian made Sputtering machines*​
*World wide exports is the key feature of this company (despite sanctions). An indication of the quality of the products.*​






















Sputter coater | SEM coater |Nanostructured coatings co - NanoStructured Coatings Co.







pvd.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Funny how all the posts in this tread are from Iranian members about Iranian Tech. Where are all the great technological achievements of the rest of the Islamic world?


Topic of thread is middle east Muslim countries


----------



## jamahir

Hack-Hook said:


> Any airdefence for Palestinian must be compact and portable air defence system and I doubt any Muslim nation trust Hamas enough to provide them with such systems. The main concerns is that they share it with group like HTS.



Hamas is just the Palestinian branch of the MB and is busy in Syria fighting alongside the NATO+GCC created international criminals against the forces of Assad and his allies. So Hamas fighters in Syria must certainly be supported by the governments of some Muslim-majority countries.

In any case Hamas was put into ruling Gaza by the Western governments and Israel because these governments didn't want Gaza too governed by the leftist PLO and leftist non-PLO. All that Hamas brought to Gaza since 2007 are burqas and socio-economic tragedy including suicides.

The West Bank of Palestine needs the support of any self-respecting, non-NATO-stooge Muslim-majority country.

Sorry for this off-topic post.


----------



## aryobarzan

⭐⭐Please respect the Thread guidelines..*This thread is non-political and for Technical discussions only.*⭐⭐


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Topic of thread is middle east Muslim countries


That's the point I am making.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Warhead and Re-entry Vehicle Technology*​

*Fragmentation Warheads for Ballistic Missiles (BMs)*​
*Penetrating Warheads for BMs*​
*
















How multiple warhead deploys after re-entry (*_right to left_*) .



*

*Detonation of Fragmentation warhead over the Target (actual photos)*









*Target coverage (5 , 15 and 50 meters in yellow circle)*






*Blast radius (penetrating warhead 5 to 50 meters)*













*Warhead re-entry possibly at Mach 5+ (actual photos)








Not sure if the glow around the warhead is Plasma or something else.

Actual video of impact zone and precision of the targeting







 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469361889109020677
Fragmentation warhead video

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469365358347882501*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> *Iranian Warhead and Re-entry Vehicle Technology*​
> 
> *Fragmentation Warheads for Ballistic Missiles (BMs)*​
> *Penetrating Warheads for BMs*​
> *
> View attachment 802020
> 
> 
> View attachment 802021
> 
> 
> View attachment 802022
> 
> 
> How multiple warhead deploys after re-entry (*_right to left_*) .
> View attachment 802023
> *
> 
> *Detonation of Fragmentation warhead over the Target (actual photos)*
> View attachment 802025
> 
> 
> *Target coverage (5 , 15 and 50 meters in yellow circle)*
> View attachment 802026
> 
> 
> 
> *Blast radius (penetrating warhead 5 to 50 meters)*
> View attachment 802027
> 
> View attachment 802024
> 
> View attachment 802029
> 
> 
> *Warhead re-entry possibly at Mach 5+ (actual photos)
> View attachment 802030
> 
> View attachment 802031
> 
> Not sure if the glow around the warhead is Plasma or something else.
> 
> Actual video of impact zone and precision of the targeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469361889109020677
> Fragmentation warhead video
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469365358347882501*


2 minutes to tel aviv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian capabilities are so dangerous:


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's latest 3600 hp Marine diesel engine "MAC3600"*​
A new addition to an already existing 5000 hp Marine Engine lineup. Powering Iranian warships.​
100% indigenous design and build and In serial production​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's latest Maneuverable re-entry vehicles (MaRV) *​
Iran's three different "universal" 1,25m base (adapter) diameter maneuverable re-entry vehicles (MaRV) in one photo
1- Emad
2- Unknown (Ghadr)
3- Qiam (Ghadr)





The 4th and yet to be introduced MaRV is thoughts to have been designed to evade Arrow-3 and THAAD type ABM systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran Sina Robotics and Medical:








aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's latest Maneuverable re-entry vehicles (MaRV) *​
> Iran's three different "universal" 1,25m base (adapter) diameter maneuverable re-entry vehicles (MaRV) in one photo
> 1- Emad
> 2- Unknown (Ghadr)
> 3- Qiam (Ghadr)
> 
> View attachment 803255
> 
> The 4th and yet to be introduced MaRV is thoughts to have been designed to evade Arrow-3 and THAAD type ABM systems
> View attachment 803172
> View attachment 803174
> 
> 
> View attachment 803175
> 
> View attachment 803257


Accuracy of Iranian missiles:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*How the Iranian MaRV warhead works to evade ABM.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475493788298665984
and the actual photo of the Warhead at re-entry (not much difefrent from the animation).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Hack-Hook said:


> Any airdefence for Palestinian must be compact and portable air defence system and I doubt any Muslim nation trust Hamas enough to provide them with such systems. The main concerns is that they share it with group like HTS.



Bro, what about the Palestinian Islamic Jihad? Sure they have good relations with Hezbollah, Syria, and IRGC. If I am not mistaken, whatever rupture that happened on the relationship between Hamas and Iran-led axis due to the civil war in Syria, my understanding is that has been repaired, and the military wing of Hamas has already good relations with Iran-led axis.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Bro, what about the Palestinian Islamic Jihad? Sure they have good relations with Hezbollah, Syria, and IRGC. If I am not mistaken, whatever rupture that happened on the relationship between Hamas and Iran-led axis due to the civil war in Syria, my understanding is that has been repaired, and the military wing of Hamas has already good relations with Iran-led axis.


Trust when lost won't be regained that easily


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian designed and built 4000 HP electric motor*​*Iran joins group of countries manufacturing giant electric motors*





Tehran (ISNA) – Iran’s first high voltage synchronous electric motor was designed by researchers at Iran University of Science and Technology and manufactured by JEMCO factory located in Khorasan Razavi Province.
This electric motor has 4,000 horsepower and has 34 poles, which was designed and produce for the first time in the country.
*These electric motors have been built by order of National Iranian Copper Industries* in JEMCO Factory.
The design and production of the electric motor has taken about 8 months, and with the manufacture of this type of motor, Iran has joined the top five countries manufacturing giant electric motors in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Bro, what about the Palestinian Islamic Jihad? Sure they have good relations with Hezbollah, Syria, and IRGC. If I am not mistaken, whatever rupture that happened on the relationship between Hamas and Iran-led axis due to the civil war in Syria, my understanding is that has been repaired, and the military wing of Hamas has already good relations with Iran-led axis.



Correct, it's been quite some time that Iran's military support for Hamas returned to the same levels as before the crisis in Syria. As a matter of fact all key Hamas leaders as well as scores of Hamas rank and file literally heaped Iran with praise for her unrelenting, flawless and most of all unique assistance - given that no other state actor in the world, including Muslim ones, dares to follow Iran in this endeavour. Likewise, media have published accurate reports explaining how nearly every major weapons system in use by Hamas has more or less of a connection to Iran (technology and know-how transfer, training, direct supply of entire weapons, parts supplies, etc). All these facts were shared here in relevant threads during the last zionist aggression against Gaza. Let's also not forget Ismail Hanie's presence at martyr Qasem Soleimani's funeral ceremony in Tehran, and how he officially qualified Soleimani as a martyr of Qods.

Denials by elements who are against this relationship will not affect this reality, no matter how often baseless claims are repeated (in fact, most of those who do so, proceed out of intense, irrational sectarianist and/or racialist hatred for Iranians and/or Shia Muslims, and as a coping mechanism with regards to the complete subservience of Arab regimes to NATO and Tel Aviv; to a lesser extent you then also have western-apologetic liberals in Iran (reformists and moderates) who, in keeping with American and zionist wishes, dream of their country ending its principled support for the Palestinians, the Lebanese, the Yemenis etc).


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian SLV "simorgh" liquid fuel engine*.


----------



## aryobarzan

_Access to this machine was denied to Iran due to sanctions. As such Iran developed her own brand..currently installed in two hospitals._
*Iran's nuclear imaging machine*​
_



_

Iranian researchers have produced a nuclear imaging machine, *putting Iran on the list of the five countries currently capable of producing the apparatus.*
The machine can, among other things, control the functioning of the heart, liver, lungs and the brain and take 3-D images in cancer-related cases.
*The entirety of the device has been designed and developed by local experts.
It is currently being used in two hospitals in Iran.*
The production of each of these machines saves the country $0.5 million.
“In imaging processes such as the CT scan or MRI, the anatomy of body organs is captured on images, but in medical nuclear machines such as the one produced by us, the functions of the organs are highlighted,” said Mohammadreza Ai, the CEO of the knowledge-based company which has produced the nuclear imaging machine.
The company says it is the first firm in Iran and even in whole Asia to be working in the field of nuclear imaging.
A senior researcher at the company also says the machine is, quality-wise, on a par with similar devices developed by other countries.


*خبری خوب درباره ساخت دستگاه تصویربرداری هسته‌ای در کشور+فیلم*







*خبری خوب درباره ساخت دستگاه تصویربرداری هسته‌ای در کشور+فیلم*








خبری خوب درباره ساخت دستگاه تصویربرداری هسته‌ای در کشور+فیلم







www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's ICBM Solid fuel engine unveiled
"Raafe"*​*Features:*

*68 ton thrust motor *​
*Solid fuel*​
*Thrust Vectoring Control (TVC)*​
*Single nozzle (flex nozzle) *​
*Carbon composite/ graphite body (To be confirmed)*​
*Makes 10,000KM range ICBM with 500 kg warhead possible (**)*​
*makes 500km (leo) orbit with 200 kg payload possible if used in SLV*​
*







*
_(**) Iran has a voluntary range cap of 2000 km for missiles so ICBM capability will remain just a capability until further notice._

*Video of the engine test




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's ICBM Solid fuel engine unveiled
> "Raafe"*​*Features:*
> 
> *68 ton thrust motor *​
> *Solid fuel*​
> *Thrust Vectoring Control (TVC)*​
> *Single nozzle (flex nozzle) *​
> *Carbon composite/ graphite body (To be confirmed)*​
> *Makes 10,000KM range ICBM with 500 kg warhead possible (**)*​
> *makes 500km (leo) orbit with 200 kg payload possible if used in SLV*​
> *
> View attachment 808453
> 
> View attachment 808454
> *
> _(**) Iran has a voluntary range cap of 2000 km for missiles so ICBM capability will remain just a capability until further notice._
> 
> *Video of the engine test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As a modest analyze with 2 stages could easily reach 6000 kms with 1tone warhead :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran one of the top 5 nano technology countries in the world.*​In today’s world, nanotechnology is seen as a cutting-edge technology, which can be applied in all industrial fields and promote quality and efficiency of products significantly.


*Over 450 science-based and industrial companies are active in nanotechnology in Iran,*
*Over 800 nano products, exporting to over 40 countries worldwide.*
_video is in English_









Tehran hosting nanotechnology exhibition


Tehran is hosting an exhibition of innovative nanotechnology products.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Graphene / Borophene (Material of the Future) *





*Turkey was become one of 10 Countries in the World that produce Graphene on a large scale *


Turkey's first Graphene mass production Plant was opened in Ankara ( to produce 100 tons of Graphene, annually )

Graphene is 200 times stronger than Steel, hundreds of times more conductive than Copper

One of the most critical components of nanotechnology as 2-dimensional nanomaterial with a single atomic thickness


Thanks to Graphene to produce longer-lasting materials, ultra-fast rechargeable batteries, faster and lighter Aircrafts, bionic devices that can connect to neurons in the body

















Turkey candidate to be major graphene producer with new plant


Turkey is set to place itself among 10 countries that can produce graphene on a large scale with the new plant in the capital Ankara, Industry and...




www.dailysabah.com







*Turkey was become one of a few Countries in the World that produce Borophene*

Turkey produced Borophene from boron mineral which will replace Graphene in many uses from superfast quantum Computers to batteries, from transistors to touch screens


Borophene is stronger and more flexible material than Graphene

*Sabancı University Nanotechnology Research and Application Center (SUNUM) is home to manufacturing of borophene, which is a substance made from boron. Manufactured by only a few countries in the world,*
















Manufactured by only a few countries in the world, borophene can now be manufactured at SUNUM


Sabancı University Nanotechnology Research and Application Center (SUNUM) is home to manufacturing of borophene, which is a substance made from boron. Manufactured by only a few countries in the world, borophene can now be manufactured at SUNUM.



gazetesu.sabanciuniv.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinasun

The Islamic world should be peaceful and unified. Oppose the invasion of foreign forces. No refugees. Isn't it a good thing to develop education and improve national science and technology?
Iran, Turkey, the level of science and technology development is very good!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Very impressive projects from Iran and Turkey. There is a lot of investments being done in so many spheres. This goes to show that there are a lot of progressive leaders in these countries that the English-language media does not show. My best wishes to the hardworking scientific talents. They are the backbone of any modern society.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's Indigenous fighter Jet (kowsar) and gunship helicopter at various stages of limited quantity production.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian "DEZFUL" Missile*​*Mobile,Rapid lunch, 1000 km range, CEP of less than 10m**.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran producing "Analog insulin"* .

Iran the 6th country in the world to produce this medical product.
product is produced by VITANE Pharma and intended for domestic and export markets




















خبرگزاری فارس - ایران در جمع 5 کشور تولیدکننده انسولین قلمی درجهان/ با همت دانش‌بنیان‌ها بیماران دیابتی دیگر کمبود انسولین نخواهند داشت​به تازگی یک شرکت دانش‌بنیان موفق شده برای اولین بار در ایران و غرب آسیا، انسولین‌های قلمی را در داخل کشور بومی‌سازی کند تا ایران به جمع 5 کشور تولیدکننده انسولین آنالوگ در جهان بپیوندد.
www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Hats off for Iranian technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Two very different products from Iran:*

Iran one of the top 10 countries in production of High voltage Transformers





and specifications are now released on the latest vertical launched Short Range Air Defence System *"ZUBIN":



*

*Simultaneous target detection: 100*
*Simultaneous target engagement: 8*
*Radar detection range: 30 km*
*Engagement range: 20km*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's first HGV warhead introduced*​
The HGV has a tri-conic shape similar to the US' Common Hypersonic Glide Body. Very similar to Iran's existing MaRVs (Maneuverable Reentry Vehicles), but with much larger fins for greater lift and control authority. 

The "strategic" warhead is fitted to the newest Iranian solid fuel missile that has a range of 1450 km (can cover any target in the middle east). 









the accuracy..








video of the impact

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's first HGV warhead introduced*​
> The HGV has a tri-conic shape similar to the US' Common Hypersonic Glide Body. Very similar to Iran's existing MaRVs (Maneuverable Reentry Vehicles), but with much larger fins for greater lift and control authority.
> 
> The "strategic" warhead is fitted to the newest Iranian solid fuel missile that has a range of 1450 km (can cover any target in the middle east).
> 
> View attachment 814567
> 
> View attachment 814573
> 
> the accuracy..
> View attachment 814574
> 
> View attachment 814575
> 
> video of the impact


Weight got half, range doubled and warhead is deadlier ... nice job.
They unveiled it while it was fully operational, what else do we have we don't know?


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian made portable defibrillators by IEI*.​


----------



## Indus Pakistan

aryobarzan said:


> Long before the European Renaissance, Middle east region and China were the centers of science and technology in the known world.


Much respect for this but never forget the zero was invented in coterminous Pakistan - which was a seminal event in history of scientific progress.






The birch bark scroll is known as the Bakhshali manuscript after the village, which is now in Pakistan, where it was found buried in 1881. It has been held at the Bodleian Libraries since 1902. Photo: Courtesy Oxford’s Bodleian Libraries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Indus Pakistan said:


> Much respect for this but never forget the zero was invented in coterminous Pakistan - which was a seminal event in history of scientific progress.
> 
> View attachment 816054
> 
> 
> The birch bark scroll is known as the Bakhshali manuscript after the village, which is now in Pakistan, where it was found buried in 1881. It has been held at the Bodleian Libraries since 1902. Photo: Courtesy Oxford’s Bodleian Libraries


I have no doubt about the the smarts of the people who lived where it is now Pakistan... Europeans have for centuries removed and de emphasized any artifacts that was done by Non-Europeans . Case in point is Africa and denial of Africans of their glorious past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

raptor22 said:


> Weight got half, range doubled and warhead is deadlier ... nice job.
> They unveiled it while it was fully operational, what else do we have we don't know?


Well Khaibar and 1450 are two codes which means israel will not age more than 1450 lunar years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's Military space program got a boost recently by launching a second Satellite into 500 km (LEO) orbit. NOOR-2 satellite was launched by "Qased" space launch vehicle.
The following photos and video are from the final assembly stage of the satellite with the SLV.


















































The only photo of Noor_2 Sat mounted on the kick stage carrier available (black box)








Iran now has two functional Military Sats orbiting the earth...top track is Noor_1 and Bottom track NOOR_2




Full video of Sat to SLV assembly:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> What are you talking about you crazy nutjob, Hamas transfers weapons to Syria from landlocked Gaza? Quit parroting crazy nonsense. You need Hamas more than Hamas need you. And reason Iran doesn't give them better weapons is because it prefers Hezbollah to have qualitative and quantitative advantage so people can attribute their military feats to their religion. To draw association between Shia Islam and military performances. It doesn't want a Sunni group to have same arsenal of Hezbollah and give Hamas much wider recognition among domestic populations of ME so people don't gravitate to Hamas interpretation of Islam.
> 
> Your hatred of Hamas is same hatred of all other dictators and anti-God people. Burn in your hate:
> 
> Umamah Al-Bahili (ra) reports that the Prophet (saw) said, “A group of my Ummah will remain on truth, they will vanquish their enemy and those who disagree with them will not be able to harm them until Allah commands”. “Where are these people”? The Companions (ra) asked. The Prophet (saw) said, “In and around Al-Quds (Jerusalem)


Recall what happened in al-Qosayr


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> Iran's Military space program got a boost recently by launching a second Satellite into 500 km (LEO) orbit. NOOR-2 satellite was launched by "Qased" space launch vehicle.
> The following photos and video are from the final assembly stage of the satellite with the SLV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only photo of Noor_2 Sat mounted on the kick stage carrier available (black box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran now has two functional Military Sats orbiting the earth...top track is Noor_1 and Bottom track NOOR_2
> View attachment 828657
> 
> Full video of Sat to SLV assembly:


I know what they have done there. Years and years of studying earth, its magnetic field and its gravity, multiple branches of science e.g. Mechanics, metallorgy, Electronics, aerodynamics, aeronautics, space structures and its production, etc. 

And we have done it all alone. 

Btw, the satellite could be anything. IRGC not only announced its space achievements but also they have an eye on ICBMs. Same technology, different functionality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> What happened? Stop embarrassing yourself, fool.


I have already explained to you what happened at least 3 time. There is no need to explain it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pıttık

MMM-E said:


> *Graphene / Borophene (Material of the Future) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey was become one of 10 Countries in the World that produce Graphene on a large scale *
> 
> 
> Turkey's first Graphene mass production Plant was opened in Ankara ( to produce 100 tons of Graphene, annually )
> 
> Graphene is 200 times stronger than Steel, hundreds of times more conductive than Copper
> 
> One of the most critical components of nanotechnology as 2-dimensional nanomaterial with a single atomic thickness
> 
> 
> Thanks to Graphene to produce longer-lasting materials, ultra-fast rechargeable batteries, faster and lighter Aircrafts, bionic devices that can connect to neurons in the body
> View attachment 809910
> 
> View attachment 809911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey candidate to be major graphene producer with new plant
> 
> 
> Turkey is set to place itself among 10 countries that can produce graphene on a large scale with the new plant in the capital Ankara, Industry and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey was become one of a few Countries in the World that produce Borophene*
> 
> Turkey produced Borophene from boron mineral which will replace Graphene in many uses from superfast quantum Computers to batteries, from transistors to touch screens
> 
> 
> Borophene is stronger and more flexible material than Graphene
> 
> *Sabancı University Nanotechnology Research and Application Center (SUNUM) is home to manufacturing of borophene, which is a substance made from boron. Manufactured by only a few countries in the world,*
> View attachment 809912
> 
> View attachment 809913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manufactured by only a few countries in the world, borophene can now be manufactured at SUNUM
> 
> 
> Sabancı University Nanotechnology Research and Application Center (SUNUM) is home to manufacturing of borophene, which is a substance made from boron. Manufactured by only a few countries in the world, borophene can now be manufactured at SUNUM.
> 
> 
> 
> gazetesu.sabanciuniv.edu


Good thing that Almancı guy is banned. Turkey is not in Middle East, we are an EuroAsian country, not a backward zealot country.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Pıttık said:


> Good thing that Almancı guy is banned. Turkey is not in Middle East, we are an EuroAsian country, not a backward zealot country.


Your economy does show your development and your future mr.developed



Falcon29 said:


> You have nothing, you are Muslim baby killers. Keep Holy Hamas out of your dirty mouth you repugnant and repulsive being.


They will never learn, They change the words of the rasul and twist it and call it shia islam, theres only one religion this isnt christianity we wont have the same fate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*TO ALL:*

*This thread is non political and non religious...Please respect the guidelines of the thread..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> Iran's Military space program got a boost recently by launching a second Satellite into 500 km (LEO) orbit. NOOR-2 satellite was launched by "Qased" space launch vehicle.
> The following photos and video are from the final assembly stage of the satellite with the SLV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only photo of Noor_2 Sat mounted on the kick stage carrier available (black box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran now has two functional Military Sats orbiting the earth...top track is Noor_1 and Bottom track NOOR_2
> View attachment 828657
> 
> Full video of Sat to SLV assembly:


I wished they would have made first stage solid too ... but maybe still wanna do it cheap.


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> I wished they would have made first stage solid too ... but maybe still wanna do it cheap.


why you believe solid is better than liquid


----------



## aryobarzan

A New and innovative product for the Iranian Navy
* Intelligent underwater submersible....*

some call it a "loitering torpedo" some call it "a loitering mine" and some call in a "Drone sub"..no official designation has been announced. No spec has been released on this item..It is deployed and in mass production. Video shows the power of this weapon


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> why you believe solid is better than liquid


Sardar Hajizaede said it's a part of plan ..


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Sardar Hajizaede said it's a part of plan ..


Well for slv solid fuel have no benefit over liquid fuel


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> Well for slv solid fuel have no benefit over liquid fuel


Well if we really wanna work on our space program I don't think Qased is a good SLV in long term unless they go after more powerful launchers , Simorgh is an obsolete technology and has nothing to offer as we need more powerful liquid fuel engines ... that's why I take Qased as a ballistic missile (could be a step towards an ICBM) that if first stage be a solid fuel then its mobility would get increased ...even Hajizade stressed on such a capability ... Iran gotta work on Qaem and shift to bigger satellites .. Qased is good for cubic small sats unless we wanna have a tactical slv unless they just use it as test bed ...
1. It can not carry heavy sats into orbit even with soild first stage.
2. In long term it can not serve Iran space program.
3. The goal behind it be it slv or BM was mobility.
4. with using solid as first stage it could be compared to Midgetman.
5. Current liquid engines are not working (simorgh) we need work on cryogenic engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Well if we really wanna work on our space program I don't think Qased is a good SLV in long term unless they go after more powerful launchers , Simorgh is an obsolete technology and has nothing to offer as we need more powerful liquid fuel engines ... that's why I take Qased as a ballistic missile (could be a step towards an ICBM) that if first stage be a solid fuel then its mobility would get increased ...even Hajizade stressed on such a capability ... Iran gotta work on Qaem and shift to bigger satellites .. Qased is good for cubic small sats unless we wanna have a tactical slv unless they just use it as test bed ...
> 1. It can not carry heavy sats into orbit even with soild first stage.
> 2. In long term it can not serve Iran space program.
> 3. The goal behind it be it slv or BM was mobility.
> 4. with using solid as first stage it could be compared to Midgetman.
> 5. Current liquid engines are not working (simorgh) we need work on cryogenic engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830503


current liquid engines even if work , won't help advancing , our space program much . we must go to more powerful fuel and oxidizers if we want to go to geostationary orbits . and building big enough solid fuel engines for that role is also very hard and dangerous .
I still wonder what sort of power that gel fuel they were talking can give us if it get used

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> current liquid engines even if work , won't help advancing , our space program much . we must go to more powerful fuel and oxidizers if we want to go to geostationary orbits . and building big enough solid fuel engines for that role is also very hard and dangerous .
> I still wonder what sort of power that gel fuel they were talking can give us if it get used


Such a solid fuel engine exist be it hard or dangerous.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Electric Vehicles made by Iran* ​*1- Oxygen (in production this year by KSJ motors in shiraz Iran).*

*Price Tag: $10,500 probably the most cost effective EV in the world.*
*Production starts at 1000 units this May and will ramp up to 10,000 units by 2024.*
*The vehicle uses a 15-kw engine that charges a lithium ion battery. This enables it to travel almost 220 kilometers on one charge.*
*Only 20 percent of the parts used in the vehicle are imported from other countries*












*2-e-Atros... A mass transit bus (By IKCO, middle east's largest automaker)*

*e-Atros will be able to travel 250 kilometers on one charge.*
*The bus uses the highest-capacity batteries ever developed inside of Iran — with a power of 350 kilowatt hours. *
*The vehicle will be introduced to Iran’s civil transportation fleet next year.*


















*3-MAP EV..* *(Iranian Electric Powertrain Technology packed in a third party pickup trucks )..*

























*4-Jetco (two prototype concept .. Jx-10 and an EV sedan model for IKCO)







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Two very different products from private companies in Iran:

*1- Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM)*

*Designed and built in private company in Ghazvin to undertake tunneling works in Iran*
*Exported to " Azerbaijan , Qatar, Oman, Sri lanka and India*
*Performance exceeds the similar machines made in Germany and China at much lower cost*
*























*






*2- Iran's first SCARA type robot for industrial applications*

*The SCARA robots are most commonly used for pick-and-place or assembly operations where high speed and high accuracy is required.*
*Made by a private company (SCARATECH)*
*The positional repeatability accuracy of this robot is estimated about 0.1 mm.*
*The Robot weights 48 kg and its maximum removable mass is 5 kg. The robot has a PLC control system to connect to the production line.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

And two products from UAE and Yemen.

First UAE "Electric auto" called "Al Damani DMV300". @Philip the Arab (any more info if you have)


https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/04/22/0/5687335.mp4



and The Yemen (houthie) Armored vehicle is now produced in quantities...
.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516369751307702278

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

First photos of Iran's "Noor_2" military reconnaissance satellite published.

US naval base in the Persian gulf island of Bahrain.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523986261165322242

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

Azarakhsh, Dehlavieh-3 and Toofan-4 Anti Tank/ Vehicle Top Attack Missile systems:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Qassed (noor2) Iranian Missile with 8000 range and nuclear warhead capability:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Iran stars producing drones in Tajikistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Sardar330 said:


> Qassed (noor2) Iranian Missile with 8000 range and nuclear warhead capability:


This fatal IBCM is known as Shahab 6 by foreigners and with 8000 - 10,000 kms range and 4000 kilogms payload it can reach everywhere on the planet.

Iran laser weapons can destroy drones and divert missiles:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran delivers the second "AFRAMAX" tanker to Venezuela..signs for two more*


*Built by Iran SADRA shipbuilding with 80% domestic content*
*Capacity 750,000 barrels of oil*
*Engine:21,000 horsepower*
*Three diesel generators , capable of producing 900 kilowatts of electricity.*































https://media.farsnews.ir/Uploaded/Files/Video/1401/03/23/14010323000308.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaleem.61

One of the best thread. Surprisingly very good work Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Latest Iranian Missile warship revealed




*​












Potential New Stealth Missile Boat Under Construction In Iran - USNI News


A new vessel has been observed under construction in Iran, according to satellite imagery. The unidentified catamaran is characterized by a clean-angled form, appearing stealthier than earlier types, and could be a missile boat. It is located at Qeshm Madkandaloo Shipbuilding Cooperative Co...




news.usni.org


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian's BVR "Air-To-Air" missile makes it to the world's Top 7*​_*Many thanks to @drmeson for posting and information.*_

_Fakour-90 built by BABAI missile industries is a BVR air to air missile based on American "Phoenix" missile ..modified with improved performance and in full production.







_










Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian crossover makes it out of the R&D* (heading to road tests)



*First fully indigenous crossover designed and built in Iran by IKCO*
*Equipped with a 1.7 liter 16-valve turbocharged engine.*
*named "RIRA" ...Rira means rain in Mazani dialect, which is spoken in northern Iran.*
*IKCO plans to produce the car in its plant in Babol, a city located in the same region.*
*Rira is expected to start its road tests in September this year.*
*















*








Carmaker IKCO unveils Iran’s first home-grown crossover


Largest Iranian carmaker the IKCO unveils a first crossover fully developed and designed in the country.




www.presstv.ir


----------



## aryobarzan

*Metal 3-D printer by Iran's NOURA company*​*





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551955945630187520*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


E-BERK Tunnel Boring Machines*

100% indigenous
Only 8 countries in the World

E3301​
Diameter: 3,25 m
Length: 92 m
Power : 800 kVA
Torque : 534 – 981 kNm
Jacking Force : 10889 kN
E3300​
Diameter: 3,25 m
Length: 60 m
Power : 800 kVA
Torque : 904 kNm
Jacking Force :10682









__





E-BERK Tünel ve Zemin Teknolojileri | Tunnel Boring Machine







www.e-berk.com


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


KASIF-II new generation hybrid work class remotely operated Vehicle*


Produced by Armelsan Defense Technologies
Only 4 countries in the World

Payload capacity : 350 kg
Operational depth : 3.000 m
Operational time : 24 hours
The most powerful propulsion and hydraulic power underwater vehicle in the world











WORK CLASS ROV


The nationally and indigenously developed “Work Class Remotely Operated Vehicle” (ROV) Kaşif; while it can operate in drilling operations at depths up to 3000m, it can at the same time send over real time video footage to the drillship via its cameras wit




armelsan.com


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE*


İtaly OTO MELARA-76
Russia AK-176
Turkiye MKE-76
China H/PJ26
S.Korea K-76L

MKE’s 76mm naval gun has a range of 16 kilometers 
Capable of shooting 80 shots per minute with 5 different shooting modes


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish SUNGUR has superior technological features compared to American STINGER








Roketsan SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 8 km
Altitude : 4 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 2.2+ Mach
Day and night target detection
IFF (Identification Friend or Foe) System,
360 degree shooting capability
Ability to lock onto the target before firing
Ability to ‘fire and forget’
Imaging Infrared Seeker, which is resistant to deception countermeasures
To be integrated with Aselsan’s Air Defense Early Warning and Command Control System (HERIKKS-6)


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKSAT-6A Communications Satellite*



Turkiye's first fully domestically-produced communications satellite
Only 10 countries in the World

to be launched in early 2023


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> *TURKIYE*
> 
> 
> İtaly OTO MELARA-76
> Russia AK-176
> Turkiye MKE-76
> China H/PJ26
> S.Korea K-76L
> *Iran Fajr-27*
> 
> MKE’s 76mm naval gun has a range of 16 kilometers . Its barrel dimensions are 76mm in diameter and 4.7 mm in length
> Capable of shooting 80 shots per minute with 5 different shooting modes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868054


fixed it


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye has become one of the few countries to own air-to-air missile technology with Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan Missiles*


Turkiye : GOKDOGAN , BOZDOGAN 
Usa : AIM-9x , AIM-120 AMRAAM
Russia : R-73 , R-77 
China : PL-10 , PL-12 , PL-15 
France : MICA
Germany : IRIS-T
The UK : ASRAAM
Japan : AAM-4 and AAM-5
İsrael : PYTHON-5 , DERBY-ER


*long range air to air Missiles*
Usa : AIM-260 JATM
China : PL-21
Russia : R-37
India : ASTRA-MK3
Europe : METEOR
İran : Fakour-90 
Turkiye : GOKHAN ( under development )


Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan missiles will be delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces this year.

*GOKDOGAN Missile*
Two-way datalink
Lock on after launch
State-of-the-art active RF seeker
Unique warhead design for maximum probability of kill
High thrust-low smoke solid-fuel technology
Full electronic rocket engine
Advanced counter-countermeasures (ECCM)
Home-on-Jam capability
Speed of mach 4+


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> *Turkiye has become one of the few countries to own air-to-air missile technology with Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan Missiles*
> 
> 
> Turkiye : GOKDOGAN , BOZDOGAN
> Usa : AIM-9x , AIM-120 AMRAAM
> Russia : R-73 , R-77
> China : PL-10 , PL-12 , PL-15
> France : MICA
> Germany : IRIS-T
> *Iran : Fatter*
> The UK : ASRAAM
> Japan : AAM-4 and AAM-5
> İsrael : PYTHON-5 , DERBY-ER
> 
> 
> *long range air to air Missiles*
> Usa : AIM-260 JATM
> China : PL-21
> Russia : R-37
> India : ASTRA-MK3
> Europe : METEOR
> İran : Fakour-90
> Turkiye : GOKHAN ( under development )
> 
> 
> Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan missiles will be delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces this year.
> 
> *GOKDOGAN Missile*
> Two-way datalink
> Lock on after launch
> State-of-the-art active RF seeker
> Unique warhead design for maximum probability of kill
> High thrust-low smoke solid-fuel technology
> Full electronic rocket engine
> Advanced counter-countermeasures (ECCM)
> Home-on-Jam capability
> Speed of mach 4+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868367
> 
> View attachment 868368


Needed some small tweak, we dent talk about it that much as it only have 40km of range


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> Needed some small tweak, we dent talk about it that much as it only have 40km of range



We dont need copy of outdated technologies like Fakour-90 ( copy of American AIM-54 )
( without two way datalink and advanced counter-countermeasures )


Turkiye has developed the latest technology air to air missiles and GOKDOGAN air to air missile has range of 65 km . GOKDOGAN-ER is 100+ km
( two-way datalink for the cooperative engagement capability to use other Radars like 600km Boeing E-7T AEWC to detect F-14 , F-15 , F-16 , Rafale , Eurofighter , SU-35 from 300+ km away and to guide GOKDOGAN air to air missile on enemy Fighter Jets )

and Turkish KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet with even 65-100 km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles easly to beat old technologies like F-14 with Fakour-90 or F-15 , F-16 , Rafale , Eurofighter , SU-35 in BVR combat and GAME OVER !

stealth platform is more important than air to air missile in BVR combat


Also RAMJET powered GOKHAN long range air to air Missile to be superior to even European METEOR air to air Missile ....

İran's outdated F-14 and Fakour-90 wont work in the future of military technologies


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE



KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet ( first flight in 2023 )*


stealth KIZILELMA to detect Rafale , MIG-29M2 , SU-35 , F-14 , F-15 , before they detect KIZILELMA and game over in BVR combat

Endurance : 5 Hours
Service ceiling : 40,000 ft
Cruise speed : supersonic 1,4 mach
Payload : 1.5 Tons

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
-- Turbofan engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> We dont need copy of outdated technologies like Fakour-90 ( copy of American AIM-54 )


are you aware that Fakour - 90 has nothing to do with AIM-54 the casing is even is not in the same diameter , the seeker is different , the engine different and the guidance is different 

by the way at least leave this thread for finished project not the ones that may come in future . you have several thread thay start with *Turkiye*....... for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


Replenishment Combat Support Ship*

Turkiye : DERYA ( 195 m and 26 000 tonnes )
France/ Italy : BRF ( 194 m and 28,700 tonnes )
S.Korea : SOYANG ( 190 m and 10,105 tonnes )
Germany : TYPE-702 ( 173 m and 20,240 tonnes )
Spain : CANTABRIA ( 174 m and 19,500 tonnes )
China : TYPE-903 ( 178 m and 23,400 tonnes )
Usa : JOHN LEWIS ( 227 m and 22,159 tonnes )
Japan : MASHU ( 221 m and 25.000 tonnes )


TCG DERYA Replenishment Combat Support Ship to provide long-term support for any blue-sea combat fleet ( TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier , ISTIF class Frigates , TF-2000 class Destroyers ) in fuel, ammunition, spare parts and food.

TCG DERYA

Length: 195 meters
Beam: 24.4 meters
Displacement: 26 000 tonnes
Max Speed: 24+ knots
Range: 4500 nautical miles


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


Electronic Warfare Ship .. ( only a few countries in the world )*

Turkiye : TCG UFUK ( 99,5 m and 2.400 tons ... SIGINT and ELINT )
France : DUPUY DE LOME ( 101 m and 3.100 tons .. COMINT )
Italy : ELETTRA ( 93 m and 2.466 tons ... SIGINT )
Russia : YURY IVANOV ( 95 m and 4.000 tons ... SIGINT )
Germany : OSTE ( 83,5 m and 3.200 tons ... SIGINT and ELINT )
Norway : MARJATA ( 126 m and 5.000 tons ... ELINT )
China : TYPE-815 ( 130 m and 6.000 tons ... SIGINT )


Turkiye’s newest EW ship, TCG UFUK entered service for the Turkish Navy​


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> We dont need copy of outdated technologies like Fakour-90 ( copy of American AIM-54 )


*As the originator of this thread *

This thread is not meant to be used as a political or personal chest thumping by members.. We can debunk many of your postings about Turkish products but this thread is not a place for it..

YourTurkish * 40 Km* range Air to Air is good for Turkey technology..Iran has a *150 km *range BVR Air to Air which is good for Iran technology (page 39) ..that is where the story will end on this thread..the reader will decide which one is more advanced...You do not have the right to chest thump your products, the reader will decide if 40 km is better or more inferior to 150 km. If you like to do that you can go to all those one million threads you have on so called superior! Turkish products.

PS: Iranian 150 km BVR Air to Air missile (Fakour-90) was selected as one of the* TOP 7 BVR* missiles by "Military watch" defence magazine..sorry I did not see your 40 km turkish product in there!..






Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com




@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> This thread is not meant to be used as a political or personal chest thumping by members.. We can debunk many of your postings about Turkish products but this thread is not a place for it..



We dont care about İran which is copying old American , Soviet , Chinese Weapons

I just sharing Turkish projects ... and I just said that Turkiye has become one of the few countries to own air-to-air missile technology with Gökdoğan and Bozdoğan Missiles

and this thread is not a place to attack Turkish projects with your lies




aryobarzan said:


> YourTurkish * 40 Km* range Air to Air is good for Turkey technology.



İran has no technology to develop latest technology weapons .. If Iran didn't have the AIM-54 missile, İran wouldn't even be able to copy it
Your Fakour- 90 is copy of outdated American technology ( AIM-54 ) . nothing else

and 40 km ? stop lying
GOKDOGAN air to air missile has range of 65 km and with optimized flight , guidance algorithms and optimized rocket engine the range of the GOKDOGAN-ER to be 100+ km
( It's easy to extend the range )









President ERDOĞAN Announces Successful Test of BOZDOĞAN WVR Air-to-Air Missile


On April 14, 2021, President Recep Tayyip ERDOĞAN announced that the BOZDOĞAN IIR guided within visual range (WVR) air-to-air missile developed by youth Turkish technicians and engineers under GÖKTUĞ Project has successfully destroyed its target (TUSAŞ`s ŞİMŞEK high-Speed target Drone) during...




www.defenceturkey.com








aryobarzan said:


> that is where the story will end on this thread..the reader will decide which one is more advanced.



I did not compare Turkish projects with İranian copy weapons . You İranians have started the fight

but dont worry , I will compare Turkish Ramjet powered GOKHAN long range air to air missile with KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet in 2023 , then everybody will see what about advanced technology instead of outdated F-14 and Fakour- 90 ( AIM-54 )


İran is copying old American , Soviet , Chinese Weapons
but Turkiye develops latest technology state of the art weapons as like GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN air to air missiles

now GOKDOGAN missile has similar range to AIM-120B ( 65km ) but technological capability is similar to AIM-120D ... even European METEOR air to air missile has no two-way datalink

*GOKDOGAN Missile*
Two-way datalink
Lock on after launch
State-of-the-art active RF seeker
Unique warhead design for maximum probability of kill
High thrust-low smoke solid-fuel technology
Full electronic rocket engine
Advanced counter-countermeasures (ECCM)
Home-on-Jam capability
Speed of mach 4+

Turkiye continue to develop Air to Air Missiles , like its superior technological capacity, its range will exceed 200 km with Ramjet powered GOKHAN long range air to air missile

Our goal is to compete with USA ( AIM-260 ) and Europe ( METEOR )

TUBITAK-SAGE says that GOKHAN air to air missile will be superior to the METEOR in speed and in technological capability with the next generation seeker , two-way datalink , expanded no-escape envelope, improved high angle off-boresight capability , etc




Even nobody knows what about your Fakour- 90's technological capabilities
but wikipedia and military experts-websites says that the Fakour-90 is a copy of the AIM-54









Fakour-90 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE*



Turkiye is one of top 3 Drone super powers in the World ( USA-İsrael-Turkiye )
and Turkiye export its UCAVs to 22 Countries


*Bayraktar TB-2 ( in service )*
İts the best tactical UCAV in the world










*ANKA-I electronic warfare and intelligence UAV ( in service )*
ANKA-I equipped with electronic warfare and intelligence systems (ELINT and COMINT)






*TAI ANKA-S ( in service )*





ANKA-S to carry even 200 km SIMSEK kamikaze Drones










*TAI AKSUNGUR ( in service )*
AKSUNGUR UCAV breaks a record by staying in the air for 49 hours
And Turkish Navy will use AKSUNGUR UCAVs to hunt Submarines

to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and ORKA torpedos
to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect and to hunt Submarines










*Bayraktar AKINCI ( in service )*
American MQ-9 and Chinese Wing Loong-II UCAVs armed with only 12-20 km Missiles-Bombs

thanks to Turkish Defense Industry to arm AKINCI UCAVs with

-- 275 km SOM Cruise Missile ( land attack / anti ship )
-- 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile with IIR seeker
-- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile with IIR seeker ( land attack / anti ship )
-- 150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN and 25 km BOZDOGAN air to air missiles
-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY Missile
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
-- 15 km MAM-L laser guided munition
-- 12 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability
-- also TEBER , KGK-82 , NEB guided Bombs











*ALPAGU and KARGU kamikaze Drones ( in service )*
for asymmetric warfare or counter-terrorism

The ability to operate in 20 Drones for swarm attack ( only a few countries in the world )














*Bayraktar KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet ( first flight in 2023 )*

Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 ft
Cruise speed : supersonic 1,4 mach
Payload : 1.5 Tons

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
-- Turbofan engine

to carry AESA Radar and air to air missiles in the internal weapon stations for stealth flight capability in BVR combat






*TAI GOKSUNGUR JEMSAH supersonic fake decoy Drone*

Weight of less than 100 kg
Range of 300 km

GOKSUNGUR decoy Drone can be programmed in advance and is launched to enemy air defense positions before an air attack, deceiving the enemy air defense systems, reducing the casualties of friendly aircraft and allowing them to operate in survivability

American MALD
İsraeli TALD
Turkish GOKSUNGUR

low-cost decoy Drone for Suppression of Enemy Air Defense (SEAD) missions






*KARGI anti-radiation Drone*

Critical subsystems such as navigation and automatic flight control system , software , warhead , RF Seeker, Engine, Booster, Link System, Propeller and Fuel Tank were developed completely by Turkiye

6+ hours of operation capability ( 1.000 km )
home-of-jam capability
SATCOM communication
Datalink
RF seeker
*SEAD* (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses)
*DEAD* (Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses)


----------



## aryobarzan

52 years after the start of human space activity....In 2009 Iran the only muslim and middle eastern country out of 57 muslim nations joined the exclusive club of 9 nations that have produced and launched their own satellite into space.

Those 9 nations are now 11 (north and south Korea joined recently). This infographic will tell you how various nations came to the space race with the number of launches per nation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554730175623041025

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE*


Pro-American politicians-generals did not allow Turkiye to develop even a Rifle

Thanks to President ERDOGAN who support Turkish military projects since 2004

and Turkiye has become most advanced defense Industry in the region and when major military projects finish in the next 5 years then Turkiye will have one of the most advanced defense Industry in the world with USA , Russia , China , France , The UK



*Turkish Space Programs*

Turkiye is one of 10 countries in the world that developed its own communications Satellite
Indigenous military Satellite : GOKTURK-2 , RASAT , IMECE
Indigenous communications Satellite : TURKSAT-6A











*Turkiye to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology 
( 26.10.2020 )*


The Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkiye to place Satellites into low-Earth orbit





*









Roketsan SR-1.0 (Probe Rocket 1.0) solid fuel tank




Turkiye successfully tests boosting system for moon mission



*

Turkish space systems
- SR0.1 (26.10.2020)
- TUA moon orbiter (2023/24)

2023 SondaSR1.0 100kg/400km altitude
2026 Şimşek1 400kg/550km altitude
2027 Şimşek2 1,5t/700km altitude
2028 Moon Mission Launcher










*MOON MISSION

National and unique hybrid Rocket Engine*

The 2-legged target, a hard landing on the Moon with an unmanned vehicle in 2023
and a soft landing in 2028 ( to send this 2-tons vehicle into lunar orbit )


HISTORICAL TEST .... 08.04.2021

The world's most advanced hybrid rocket motor technology which comprises oxidizing liquid and solid fuels and transferred as an innovative technology

Liquid oxygen oxidized hybrid engine technology is a new technology for the first leg of our moon mission goal in 2023












Turkiye aims to achieve first contact with the Moon by 2023

in 2028 to be joined the exclusive club of 6 nations that sent spacecraft into orbit of the Moon ( USA , Russia , China , India , Japan , Europe ( ESA ) and Turkiye plan to be 7th country in the world by 2028 )


----------



## lydian fall

aryobarzan said:


> 52 years after the start of human space activity....In 2009 Iran the only muslim and middle eastern country out of 57 muslim nations joined the exclusive club of 9 nations that have produced and launched their own satellite into space.
> 
> Those 9 nations are now 11 (north and south Korea joined recently). This infographic will tell you how various nations came to the space race with the number of launches per nation.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554730175623041025
> View attachment 868931




Amazing .


----------



## Sinnerman108

aryobarzan said:


> Long before the European Renaissance, Middle east region and China were the centers of science and technology in the known world. Chinese, Persian,Turkish and Arab thinkers were generating new ideas every day. Europe was in dark ages. This thread will introduce some of the original work being carried in this region today.
> 
> *Iran tests home-grown quantum cryptography on longer distance*
> Monday, 25 January 2021 6:58 PM *[ Last Update: Monday, 25 January 2021 7:16 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran successfully tests its home-grown version of quantum cryptography on a distance of 1,650 meters.
> *Researchers at the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) have successfully tested a home-grown version of the quantum key distribution (QKD) technology on a relatively long distance of 1,650 meters.*
> The test carried out on Monday at Tehran’s Milad Tower saw researchers use photons to carry a message encrypted through quantum keys between parties stationed at the tower and the nearby AEOI premises.
> AEOI chief Ali Akbar Salehi and Iranian deputy president for scientific affair Sorena Sattari attended the ceremony to promote the home-grown QKD.
> Researchers had previously tested the technology on shorter distances of two meters and 300 meters.
> The tests began in 2018 when Iran announced it will become one of the few countries in the world to develop QKD.
> View attachment 710622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technology uses quantum physics rules to distribute cryptographic keys to remote parties in order to make their communication immune to cyberattacks.
> Experts believe QKD would grow in significance in the upcoming years amid increasing demand for more secure channels of communication.
> AEOI’s Salehi said his organization is planning to launch a fourth phase of QKD test on a 7-kilometer distance between the Milad Tower and Azadi Tower in Tehran in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Salehi said the AEOI hopes it could use the QKD for secure communication between the organization’s headquarters in Tehran and a major nuclear site in Fordow in central Iran.
> He said the secure channel, planned to come on line in the next one or two years, would be able to carry 90-100 bits per seconds of data through an optic fiber network.



I need you to please correct some facts,

majority of the thinkers, phisophers, were persian, north african, turkish, and most of them were from what is now central asia.
Strangely ( or not ) indigenous arabs were a minority then, and they are a minority now,
only after a lot of effort, slowly things are changing.


----------



## aryobarzan

Sinnerman108 said:


> I need you to please correct some facts,
> 
> majority of the thinkers, phisophers, were persian, north african, turkish, and most of them were from what is now central asia.
> Strangely ( or not ) indigenous arabs were a minority then, and they are a minority now,
> only after a lot of effort, slowly things are changing.


The region I mentioned covers a vast geographical area and includes many people (non Europeans)..Arabs cover 22 nations and their contribution to science is solid and well documented and I am sure you know about the grand libraries in Baghdad or Egypt. However if you think you can further elaborate on this it is actually a great idea if you write a piece on the examples of contribution of individuals groups in this thread. 
PS: There is documentary in BBC about Islamic science and how it contributed to the development of the mankind done by Prof "Khalili". He is an Iraqi origin professor teaching in the UK..


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE





Land based long range AESA Radars in the World*

-- 470 km Thales Ground Master 400 ... FRANCE
-- 470 km Saab GIRAFFE 8A ... SWEDEN
-- 500 km Leonardo RAT-31DL ... ITALY
-- 500 km EL/M 2080 ... ISRAEL
-- 500 km Type 305A ... CHINA
-- 555 km AN/TPY-4 ...USA
-- 600 km SWORDFISH ... INDIA
-- 600 km Aselsan EIRS ... TURKIYE



*ASELSAN EIRS*
Aselsan EIRS, is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges

• State of the Art Solid-State Power Amplifier Technology
• Digital Beamforming
• Target Classification Capability
• Various Tactical Operation Modes
• Long Range Mod5/S IFF System (Compatible with NATO STANAG-4193)
• Compliance with the Tactical Communication Networks
• Advanced Electronic Protection Measures and Cyber Security
• Counter Measures against Anti-Radiation Missiles









*Weapon Locating Radars in the World*

-- 40 km SWATHI ... INDIA
-- 40 km ZOOPARK-I ... RUSSIA
-- 50 km SLC-2 ... CHINA
-- 60 km AN/TPQ-53 ... USA
-- 60 km ARTHUR ... SWEDEN
-- 100 km COBRA ... FRANCE
-- 100 km EL/M 2084 ... ISRAEL
-- 100 km STR ... TURKIYE


*Aselsan STR *
• Active Electronically Scanning Array (AESA)
• Solid State Power Amplifier
• Digital Beam Forming
• High Performance Signal-Data Processing and Recording infrastructure
• Complex Signal and Data Processing algorithms

• Operating Frequency : S Band
• Instrumented Range : 100 km
• Target classification
• Mortar/Artillery/Rocket

ASELSAN Weapon Locating Radar detects enemy mortars, artilleries, and rocket launchers and accurately calculates point of impact and point of origin using state of the art technology


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran is one of only few countries in the world that has indigenous drones in all 5 UAV categories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> Iran is one of only few countries in the world that has indigenous drones in all 5 UAV categories.



and Turkiye with superior technology


----------



## aryobarzan

MMM-E said:


> and Turkiye with superior technology


If you insist. I have no objection....lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Corvette "Shahid Solaimani" unveiled*​*First of its class , The warship is now headed for sea trials. This will be updated as more info becomes available as some subsystems yet to be installed.



























*
Some of the specifications:

VLS AD system (see above photos)
4 Engine propulsion
carries FACs and Drones
Integrated battle management system
missile launch (combined short and medium range SSM/SA with 180 Km range)
automated 20 and 30 mm canons
600 tons,67 meter long, 850 nautical mile range

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## REhorror

aryobarzan said:


> *Iranian Corvette "Shahid Solaimani" unveiled*​*First of its class , The warship is now headed for sea trials. This will be updated as more info becomes available as some subsystems yet to be installed.
> View attachment 876313
> 
> View attachment 876312
> 
> View attachment 876311
> 
> View attachment 876314
> *


Look purely sci-fi!
Very awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran unveils third generation of Tactical vehicle "ARAS III"*

*Built in commercial and military model*
*Asras III diesel engine is capable of producing 174 horsepower, 360 Nm of torque *
*The commercial version has a 2.3-liter turbocharged engine, mated to a 5-speed, 6-speed automatic transmission, is capable of producing 251 horsepower, 350 Nm of torque.*
*






*
Iranian ARAS II version that served in Syria and Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish MARLIN became the first unmanned Vessel with Radar Electronic Support and Electronic Attack (REDET) capabilities in the world*



The platform, with a length of 15 meters, has very important capabilities for surface warfare, underwater warfare, electronic warfare and asymmetrical operations



*MARLIN was invited to play the most important role in the NATO exercise to be held in Portugal*

NATO Exercise called Dynamic Messenger 2022 at the end of September will be the first exercise in the history of the world, in which manned and unmanned elements test warfare types at sea


----------



## aryobarzan

*Robotic "Exoskeleton" made in Iran*

Designed and built in Iran this robotic Exoskeleton is a walking assistance system that gives back the ability of walking to paraplegic patients and people with lower limb disabilities . This robot can help users to sit, stand and walk and can be considered as an alternative and replacement for wheelchairs.
Thanks to @Sineva for posting* 






*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570827353898598401

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Orbital Transfer Block (SAMAN)*
*(space tug)*​Designed to carry and Transfer a Satellite from lower orbit to higher orbits was successfully tested in low earth orbit (100km)

The tested scaled block contains the following subsystems:

*Navigational control ( non GPS type)*
*Flight Control computer*
*Propulsion engine (solid and cold fuels)*
*Satellite release mechanism*































video of the launch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577209860818497537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Microelectronics (Military side)*

Not much is known about Iranian micro electronics in (military applications) but recently The following info has been made public. Made by Iran Electronics Industries (IEI).

*Infrared Focal Plane Array (FPA) 640x480 ( with Air cooled heat sink)






IR and visible laser detector sensors.








FAB line clean room



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingdom come

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye aims to achieve first contact with the Moon by 2023
> 
> in 2028 to be joined the exclusive club of 6 nations that sent spacecraft into orbit of the Moon


The heck is this even possible ? 
2023 is next year turkey has made such a strong sslv ?



MMM-E said:


> 2023 SondaSR1.0 100kg/400km altitude


No payload it's just a rocket to the orbit of moon yes ?



aryobarzan said:


> *Iranian Corvette "Shahid Solaimani" unveiled*​*First of its class , The warship is now headed for sea trials. This will be updated as more info becomes available as some subsystems yet to be installed.
> View attachment 876313
> 
> View attachment 876312
> 
> View attachment 876311
> 
> View attachment 876314
> 
> View attachment 876321
> 
> View attachment 876601
> 
> View attachment 876602
> *
> Some of the specifications:
> 
> VLS AD system (see above photos)
> 4 Engine propulsion
> carries FACs and Drones
> Integrated battle management system
> missile launch (combined short and medium range SSM/SA with 180 Km range)
> automated 20 and 30 mm canons
> 600 tons,67 meter long, 850 nautical mile range


Beautiful


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> Designed to carry and Transfer a Satellite from lower orbit to higher orbits was successfully tested in low earth orbit


How the heck will it do that ?
Will it catch a satellite in Leo and transfer it to GTO ? What ? I don't understand this tech


----------



## aryobarzan

Kingdom come said:


> How the heck will it do that ?
> Will it catch a satellite in Leo and transfer it to GTO ? What ? I don't understand this tech


The "SAT" is attached on top of the the "TUG" . When the SLV releases the "SAT+TUG" in the low orbit...Next the "TUG" gets activated and carry the SAT to higher orbit and release the SAT...look at the photo on the left side. The SAT is the cubical box and the "Tug" the lower Part .

This Tech allows a less powerful SLV to achieve a SAT release to high orbits .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Kingdom come said:


> The heck is this even possible ?
> 2023 is next year turkey has made such a strong sslv ?





Kingdom come said:


> No payload it's just a rocket to the orbit of moon yes ?




*ROKETSAN Space Program*

Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020

Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 launch vehicle : 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027
Roketsan SIMSEK-2 launch vehicle : 2028










*DELTA SORS 300 km altitude test in 2021*






*Roketsan SR-1.0 (Probe Rocket 1.0) solid fuel tank*









Turkish Vehicle to carry Sweden's payload to the Moon​Significant progress has been made in Türkiye's first Lunar Mission (AYAP-1). An agreement was signed on July 5 between the Swedish Space Physics Institute (IRF) and TÜBİTAK UZAY for the Lunar Neutral Telescope (LNT) scientific payload, which will collect data on neutral particles from the Moon's surface.










Scientific Cooperation Agreement Signed Between TÜBİTAK UZAY and Swedish Space Physics Institute for Türkiye's First Moon Mission | SPACE TECHNOLOGIES RESEARCH INSTITUTE







uzay.tubitak.gov.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> The "SAT" is attached on top of the the "TUG" . When the SLV releases the "SAT+TUG" in the low orbit...Next the "TUG" gets activated and carry the SAT to higher orbit and release the SAT...look at the photo on the left side. The SAT is the cubical box and the "Tug" the lower Part .
> 
> This Tech allows a less powerful SLV to achieve a SAT release to high orbits .
> View attachment 886721


Ok so instead of a simple rocket this is a two step operation to push satellites to higher orbits yes ?



MMM-E said:


> Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023


300 km altitude is low earth orbit?

@aryobarzan can you understand what member mme is saying i don't understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Kingdom come said:


> Ok so instead of a simple rocket this is a two step operation to push satellites to higher orbits yes ?


Saves you having to use much bigger SLV in lower atmosphere ..Do the atmospheric trip with SLV and the outer space with the "TUG" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> Saves you having to use much bigger SLV in lower atmosphere ..Do the atmospheric trip with SLV and the outer space with the "TUG" .


Hmm 🤔 i am not sure that's cost effective
As the higher the number of stages more is the cost and fuel 
But still good efforts by iran 
india does not have this capability it's entirely unique to iran congrats on developing this new tech 
By the way @aryobarzan can you tell me what member @MMM-E is trying to say in his moon launch i am confused 🤔



aryobarzan said:


> Saves you having to use much bigger SLV in lower atmosphere ..Do the atmospheric trip with SLV and the outer space with the "TUG" .


Lower energy required due to lower gravity but less fuel efficiency i assume ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Kingdom come said:


> can you understand what member mme is saying i don't understand?


I am not very familiar with Turkish Space activity..I know they have done some Sounding rocket tests to low earth orbit (100-150)km..Sounding rockets are used to test Techs at actual space environment but I have not seen an actual SLV flight..I know they intend to launch some object to the moon using European or space-x SLVs but not sure of the objectives. May be he call clarify for us.


----------



## Indos

aryobarzan said:


> I am not very familiar with Turkish Space activity..I know they have done some Sounding rocket tests to low earth orbit (100-150)km..Sounding rockets are used to test Techs at actual space environment but I have not seen an actual SLV flight..I know they intend to launch some object to the moon using European or space-x SLVs but not sure of the objectives. May be he call clarify for us.



Turkish rocket test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Just dont believe on any one claiming having rocket technology if there is no testing. Testing any homegrown rocket is not banned.

Turkey has shown their capability in above video, this is what Indonesia can reach so far, not too far from Turkish capability as well. Also launched in 2020. Indonesia has launched its own developed rocket since 1960's, during Soeharto regime they dont get enough funding and we are seeing our capability is not improving as much as Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Indos said:


> Just dont believe on any one claiming having rocket technology if there is no testing. Testing any homegrown rocket is not banned.
> 
> Turkey has shown their capability in above video, this is what Indonesia can reach so far, not too far from Turkish capability as well. Also launched in 2020. Indonesia has launched its own developed rocket since 1960's, during Soeharto regime they dont get enough funding and we are seeing our capability is not improving as much as Iran


Sounding rockets are the first practical steps towards having space launch and space Tech test capability above atmosphere..But any country that starts on this road must be prepared $$$ wise. You need to sustain a space program that is $$$ hungry and you must be able to justify that $$$ to the population...In Iran case no one was doing launching or building anything space wise so it was easy to justify the money spent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Kingdom come said:


> Hmm 🤔 i am not sure that's cost effective
> As the higher the number of stages more is the cost and fuel
> But still good efforts by iran
> india does not have this capability it's entirely unique to iran congrats on developing this new tech
> By the way @aryobarzan can you tell me what member @MMM-E is trying to say in his moon launch i am confused 🤔


the satellite weight is a lot less than the missile weight . if you wan't to do it in two stage , you had to send the satellite and the second stage to the orbit . which is a lot time . that's why they divide the launch to several stage by doing so , they have to send a lot less weight to higher orbits , that save not only on fuel , but on how powerful your engines must be


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> .In Iran case no one was doing launching or building anything space wise so it was easy to justify the money spent...


What does this mean many countries were doing space research then ?



Hack-Hook said:


> the satellite weight is a lot less than the missile weight . if you wan't to do it in two stage , you had to send the satellite and the second stage to the orbit .


Isn't this method more risky though first the satellite will pop out of the rocket them another bosster will bring it up thier could be deviation in the flight path yes ?


Hack-Hook said:


> they have to send a lot less weight to higher orbits , that save not only on fuel , but on how powerful your engines must be


🤔🤔🤔 Has any other country done this ?
Is iran the first one to do so ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Kingdom come said:


> 🤔🤔🤔 Has any other country done this ?
> Is iran the first one to do so ?


every other country do this


----------



## Kingdom come

Hack-Hook said:


> every other country do this


Can I get some examples


----------



## MMM-E

Kingdom come said:


> By the way @aryobarzan can you tell me what member @MMM-E is trying to say in his moon launch i am confused 🤔



*Turkiye has its own agenda 2017-2028*

ROKETSAN
DELTA V Space Technologies


*ROKETSAN Space Program*

Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020

Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 SLV: 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027
Roketsan SIMSEK-2 SLV : 2028


*Critical systems and stages have been verified*
-- Solid-Propellant Rocket Motor with Thrust Vector-Control feature
-- Aerodynamic hybrid control driven by Thrust Vector Control, and electromechanically controlled propulsion
-- Multiple firings in space by the Liquid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Precise orientation control in space environment
-- Inertial Precision Navigation based on national sensors and a national Global Positioning System Receiver
-- Capsule detachment in space
-- Various structural and chemical materials and advanced processing techniques


*2017-2020*
Turkiye's first independent access to space was achieved in 2017
And in 2020 , The SR0-1 sounding rocket was launched into space ( 136 km altitude ) using solid-propellant rocket engine technologies and the payload capsule which was required for scientific search, was successfully detached

*2023 *
The SR-1 Sounding Rocket, scheduled for launch in 2023, is planned to be used for the testing of Micro-Satellite Launch Vehicle (MSLV) technologies, with the ability to deliver payloads of 100 kg to an altitude of 300 km

Turkiye to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit

*2027*
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 SLV: 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027


Turkey will thus gain possession of launch, testing and manufacturing capabilities, and the ability to establish a spaceport, placing it among only a few countries in the world with the necessary knowledge and infrastructure






SOURCE








Roketsan - Micro-Satellite Launching System (MSLS)







www.roketsan.com.tr






*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


DELTA V Space Technologies - TUBITAK Space


Moon Research Program (AYAP-1 )*

Hard landing : 2023-2024
Soft landing : 2028

DeltaV Space Technologies has developed the hybrid propulsion system that will carry the spacecraft developed by TÜBİTAK Space to the Moon

After tests in earth orbit, DeltaV's hybrid engine will fire to enter lunar orbit


SORS is a probe rocket system with hybrid fuel engine technology that will be used primarily for the 2023-2024 hard landing on the Moon.

Hypersonic SORS was fired with liquid oxidizer and solid paraffin, had vertical firing tests in 2021. ( 300 km altitude )






Turkiye aims to achieve first contact with the Moon by 2023-2024

Hard landing : 2023-2024
Soft landing : 2028

in 2028 to be joined the exclusive club of 6 nations that sent spacecraft into orbit of the Moon ( USA , Russia , China , India , Japan , Europe ( ESA ) and Turkiye plan to be 7th country in the world by 2028 )


----------



## Kingdom come

MMM-E said:


> DeltaV Space Technologies has developed the hybrid propulsion system that will carry the spacecraft developed by TÜBİTAK Space to the Moon


Delta-V belongs to European space agency it's a colab between turkey and Europe to land a instrument on moon yes ?


----------



## MMM-E

Kingdom come said:


> Delta-V belongs to European space agency it's a colab between turkey and Europe to land a instrument on moon yes ?



Delta-V belongs to Turkiye and 100% Turkish technology

The World’s first sounding rocket launch using a paraffin/liquid oxygen propellant pair





*2019*
Türkiye‘s largest rocket engine firing with a liquid oxidizer





*2021*
Development of novel hybrid rockets with World’s highest thrust density





*2022*
The firing of the first hybrid propulsion system that developed for orbital operations













Homepage


Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace SORS Sounding Rocket HİS In-Space Propulsion Unit Services & Products Enabling Technologies for Space Access



deltav.com.tr






Turkish firm Delta-V to develop hybrid rocket tech for 2023 moon mission​








Turkish firm to develop hybrid rocket tech for 2023 moon mission


An Istanbul-based space technology firm is expected to develop the authentic hybrid engine technology that will enable Turkey to successfully achieve its...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Kingdom come said:


> Can I get some examples


its called transfer orbit and orbit insertion 

Acceleration[edit]​The second type of orbit insertion is used for newly launched satellites and other spacecraft. The majority of space launch vehicles used today can only launch a payload into a very narrow range of orbits. The angle relative to the equator and maximum altitude of these orbits are constrained by the rocket and launch site used. Given this limitation, most payloads are first launched into a transfer orbit, where an additional thrust maneuver is required to circularize the elliptical orbit which results from the initial space launch. The key difference between this kind of maneuver and powered trans-planetary orbit insertion is the significantly lesser change in velocity required to raise or circularize an existing planetary orbit, versus canceling out the considerable velocity of interplanetary cruise.

In orbital mechanics, a *transfer orbit* is an intermediate elliptical orbit that is used to move a spacecraft from one circular, or largely circular, orbit to another.

There are several types of transfer orbits, which vary in their energy efficiency and speed of transfer. These include:


Hohmann transfer orbit, an elliptical orbit used to transfer a spacecraft between two circular orbits of different altitudes in the same plane
Bi-elliptic transfer, a slower method of transfer, but one that may be more efficient than a Hohmann transfer orbit
Geostationary transfer orbit or geosynchronous transfer orbit is usually also a Hohmann transfer orbit
_Lunar transfer orbit_ is an orbit that touches Low Earth orbit and a lunar orbit.









Hohmann transfer orbit - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





cases , well all satellite in high earth orbit and geostationary orbits are put there by this technique as it require a lot less fuel, the satellites that were sent to month in recent year also used the same technique


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE
Meteksan NAZAR-KARA Laser EW System *


It can paralyze the seeker heads on E/O and IR missiles at 5 different wavelengths.
NAZAR has 2 times more effective range than the Phalanx CIWS

For the first time in the world, a product of this type, size and range has entered the inventory


*LIDAR (Laser Imaging Detection and Ranging)*

The system sends some laser lights towards the missile head, and according to the reflections coming from there, it understands at which wavelength it is a seeker
Then it continues this reflection and creates a glare there, a glare we call the 'cat's eye effect'.
Then it begins to follow this glow. While following, a directed laser beams against the threat in a suitable modulation,

after this beam that the seeker head is paralyzed


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's second affordable auto unveiled today. *_(Thanks to @sobhan for info and photos)_


Under $10,000 US dollars
Euro 6 standard
1.3 Liter 3 cylinder engine
Fully indigenous body,Platform and engine by IKCO









































*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Iranian cars in Russia: 💚🤍💖

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE*



Turkish electric Cars TOGG

*Specifications*

-- The fully electric car is expected to have two engine configurations 200 hp or 400 hp
-- a 4.8 second sprint from 0 to 100 km/h
-- The car will have a range of up to 500 km and locally produced Lithium-ion battery chargeable to 80% in less than 30 minutes

-- "3D Holographic Assistant" technology .. ( the first time in the world )
This innovative assistant will benefit from advanced eye tracking algorithms and holographic three-dimensional imaging technologies to provide a user experience far beyond the ordinary virtual dashboard

-- The car is becoming a smart device.It's an autonomous vehicle ( autonomous driving level3 )
-- Artificial Intelligence technology
-- Intelligent connection and updating software over the internet via a 4G / 5G connection


Sedan









SUV










VESTEL 180 kW chargers


----------



## aryobarzan

aryobarzan said:


> View attachment 712680
> View attachment 712681
> Cosmology started in Middle east and returning to its original place of birth. Iran's national observatory building built atop a high mountain peak in central Iran and Iran's first Indigenously built 3 meter mirror telescope is taking shape and at final stages...


*UPDATE:
First photos of the heavens released from one of Iran's most important Scientific achievements. National observatory of Iran is now fully functional.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> UPDATE:
> First photos released from one of Iran's most important Scientific achievements. National observatory of Iran is now fully functional.




The Iranian observatory 3.4-meter optical telescope and 2 others in the region—
a 4-meter infrared telescope in Turkiye and a 3.6-meter optical telescope in India






Science | AAAS







www.science.org





Turkiye DAG Eastern Anatolian Observatory

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> The Iranian observatory 3.4-meter optical telescope and 2 others in the region—
> a 4-meter infrared telescope in Turkiye and a 3.6-meter optical telescope in India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science | AAAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.science.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye DAG Eastern Anatolian Observatory
> View attachment 888012
> 
> View attachment 888010


LOL
what make us proud of it is not its size or its modernity . its the fact that we ourself made that mirror , we built our own Vacume chamber to turn that glass into an aluminum coated mirror ., we built and designed all the subsystems our-self this is built in Iran

we get this




and turn it into this





its the specification
he main mirror (M1) is single segment fast f/1.5 mirror with a diameter of 3.4m, which makes IN340 one of the most compact telescopes at this size. M1 is a meniscus shape 18 cm thick made of a Zerudor ceramic with a 700mm central hole. The M1 is polished to a surface micro-roughness of ~1nm root mean-squared, one of the thinnest in the world allowing short and long wavelength observations. The M1 is supported by 60 actuators which are actively or passively controlled to keep the mirror shape undistorted under its own gravity at different pointing.





*Primary Mirror Parameters*​

GlassCeramic ZERODUR®ShapeMeniscusmass~4000 kgDiameter3401 mmOptical diameter3300 mmThickness180 mm ± 10 mmCentral hole diameter700 ± 1 mmRadius of curvature (fronthyperbola)10200 ± 20 mmRadius of curvature (Rear face)10380 mmFocal ratiof/1.5Surface roughness< 2 nm RMSConic constant-1.006472Scale0.18731 mm/arcsec

you think how many country in the world can actually build that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Iran = 32 💚🤍❤❤

France = 31 

Spain = 27


----------



## MultaniGuy

I wonder if Saudi Arabia's KAUST and Egypt's American University of Cairo got mentioned.


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> you think how many country in the world can actually build that



The mirror is based on German technology
Iran purchased the mirror from Germany

Turkiye also purchased the mirror from Germany
India worked with Belgium and Canada to build Liquid Mirror Telescope



Turkiye doesnt need old technology

*Turkiye's DAG Eastern Anatolian Observatory and 4-meter infrared telescope is the best in the word in its own class with superior technologies*

All optical designs of the Telescope were made by engineers in Turkiye


--To achieve a resolution 5-6 times higher than the resolution of the Hubble Space Telescope

-- Its infrared telescope which is similar technology to James Webb Space Telescope
Thanks to infrared technology , Areas such as galaxies, supernova, star and planet formation regions that contain dense gas and dust can be examined in much more detail.

-- Thanks to the Adaptive Optics, the telescope will be less affected by the disturbing effect of the atmosphere and will provide clearer images.






*Iran's optical reflecting Telescope doesnt have infrared and Adaptive Optics technologies*


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> The mirror is based on German technology
> Iran purchased the mirror from a German firm
> 
> Turkiye also purchased the mirror from a German firm
> India worked with Belgium and Canada to build Liquid Mirror Telescope


the mirror yes but a mirror is not at its top effectiveness like that , we bought the mirror from german and get it polished in Finland . but there is one critical step that need to be done so it can be at its most effectiveness . you must aluminize it turkey didn't did that , we did that critical step , designed a special vacuum chamber and in it we put a 1nm layer of aluminum over the surface of the mirror . I'm not aware of other countries in middle east be able to do that . in fact , i don't knew i think in Europe only 2-3 country can do that , Russia can't do that . don't knew if even china capable of doing so. this steps are what made us proud of it not being able to buy the glass from Germany and have Finland polish it .


MMM-E said:


> Turkiye doesnt need old technology
> 
> *Turkiye's DAG Eastern Anatolian Observatory and 4-meter infrared telescope is the best in the word in its own class with superior technologies*
> 
> All optical designs of the Telescope were made by engineers in Turkiye
> 
> 
> --To achieve a resolution 5-6 times higher than the resolution of the Hubble Space Telescope
> 
> -- Its infrared telescope which is similar technology to James Webb Space Telescope
> Thanks to infrared technology , Areas such as galaxies, supernova, star and planet formation regions that contain dense gas and dust can be examined in much more detail.
> 
> -- Thanks to the Adaptive Optics, the telescope will be less affected by the disturbing effect of the atmosphere and will provide clearer images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran's Telescope doesnt have infrared and Adaptive Optics technologies*


first wrong that INO will be consist of 3 telescope , INOLA which become online in 2018-2019 and an array of 3 smaller telescope designed for studying low brightness objects , INO340 that become online 6 days ago and will be used for nebula , stars and galaxies .and INO340 have active Optic





Active Optics | Iranian National Observatory







ino.org.ir








which also designed by ourself The INO340 primary mirror figure will be controlled by a set of active supports based on pneumatic bellows. The system should correct all low frequency aberrations. The mirror is supported by means of axial and lateral pads. and the system right now being fine tuned for best performance .
that active optic being controlled by INOCS that you can read more about here





Control System | Iranian National Observatory







ino.org.ir





and about infrared capabilities , *well your telescope is not operational yet. did we ever talked about this telescope when it was being built ? why you can't be like us and only talk about finished projects.*


by the way i really suggest you to finish your telescope faster , if you want to do something in class of chilies 30+ meter telescope with this 3-4m telescope you had to chain the together and right now your telescope is a gap between chain of telescopes that range between India to England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> designed a special vacuum chamber and in it we put a 1nm layer of aluminum over the surface of the mirror . I'm not aware of other countries in middle east be able to do that . in fact , i don't knew i think in Europe only 2-3 country can do that , Russia can't do that



I know Russia can do that ...

and İran needs quality instead of bragging about domestic product


High technology is infrared and Adaptive Optics and It is designed and manufactured in Turkiye

Turkiye needs top technology instead of bragging about domestic product
therefore Turkiye worked with Germany and Russia to build a superior Telescope with infrared and Adaptive Optics technologies

Turkiye's infrared Telescope has great technology which is similar to James Webb Space Telescope


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> the mirror yes but a mirror is not at its top effectiveness like that , we bought the mirror from german and get it polished in Finland . but there is one critical step that need to be done so it can be at its most effectiveness .



btw İran has no technology to produce *Infrared Photodetectors*

Turkiye has its own technology to produce Infrared Photodetectors for Telescope


*Quantum Infrared Photodetectors ..( only The US,Israel,France,Turkey in the world )
-- HgCdTe
-- QWIP
-- InSb
-- InGaAs*


----------



## Sinnerman108

What a silly misleading thread. 

the results of Ghazali are talking about cutting edge technology !

if anything gentlemen
Lament what happened, and Lament the fall of Baghdad not to mongols, but to the non thinkers, the ghazali followers

and swear to yourself, you will never let that happen again.


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> High technology is infrared and Adaptive Optics


Lol , the mirror are the same , the sensors are different and is pointed out Iran produce the adaptive optic and control center itself unlike some country that imported it and we aluminized the mirror yourself unlike certain country that had to import it and if you read the science article about this which already posted here you see the European optic engineers who were working there stated quality wise was batter than what you expect from a telescope this size so went away your quality theory
and about infrared sensors you mean Iran won't produce these that was mentioned in this thread just 2 page ago ?








Cutting edge Technology generated by the Islamic nations in the middle east


Iranian Microelectronics (Military side) Not much is known about Iranian micro electronics in (military applications) but recently The following info has been made public. Made by Iran Electronics Industries (IEI). Infrared Focal Plane Array (FPA) 640x480 ( with Air cooled heat sink) IR and...



defence.pk




wonder if there is any type of infrared sensor we don't produce


now the actual question why you brag about something that is not online and is not based on Turkish technology but bought and yet to get a single photo ?
why anything Iran do you must jump in and say we do.

OK your foreign imported telescope is better than the one we built our self , are you satisfied ?


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> Lol , the mirror are the same , the sensors are different and is pointed out Iran produce the adaptive optic and control center itself unlike some country that imported it and we aluminized the mirror yourself unlike certain country that had to import it and if you read the science article about this which already posted here you see the European optic engineers who were working there stated quality wise was batter than what you expect from a telescope this size so went away your quality theory
> and about infrared sensors you mean Iran won't produce these that was mentioned in this thread just 2 page ago ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting edge Technology generated by the Islamic nations in the middle east
> 
> 
> Iranian Microelectronics (Military side) Not much is known about Iranian micro electronics in (military applications) but recently The following info has been made public. Made by Iran Electronics Industries (IEI). Infrared Focal Plane Array (FPA) 640x480 ( with Air cooled heat sink) IR and...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if there is any type of infrared sensor we don't produce
> 
> 
> now the actual question why you brag about something that is not online and is not based on Turkish technology but bought and yet to get a single photo ?
> why anything Iran do you must jump in and say we do.
> 
> OK your foreign imported telescope is better than the one we built our self , are you satisfied ?



So funny .. Persian propaganda can fool only you
İran bought mirror from Germany as like Turkiye

Aluminized the mirror ... Russia , Turkiye do it

Since the coatings of Telescope mirrors age over time, they need to be re-coated at certain periods

and the largest mirror coating unit in Europe establish in Turkiye

When the mirror coating wears out, the mirror will be removed and only passed through a special channel to reach this mirror coating system. There is no other like this design in the world. its is unique technology

*Educate yourself before bragging about Iran's old technologies*


and High technology is infrared and Adaptive Optics and It is designed and manufactured in Turkiye

Iran has no technology to produce* quantum well* *Infrared Photodetectors*

One of the most common infrared detector arrays used at Telescopes is HgCdTe arrays

Only 4 countries have this technology in the World
USA,Turkiye,İsrael and France

*-- HgCdTe
-- QWIP
-- InSb
-- InGaAs

Turkiye's infrared Telescope has great technology which is similar to James Webb Space Telescope*


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye do it


sure, just had to do it outside the country


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> sure, just had to do it outside the country



Iran's telescop mirror is German technology ... stop dreaming with the mirror coating

The largest mirror coating unit in Europe establish in Turkiye with unique technology
We dont care about persian propaganda with Iran's old technologies


High technology is infrared and Adaptive Optics
and It is designed and manufactured in Turkiye

Iran has no technology to produce* quantum well* *Infrared Photodetectors*

One of the most common infrared detector arrays used at Telescopes is HgCdTe arrays

Only 4 countries have this technology in the World
USA,Turkiye,İsrael and France
*-- HgCdTe
-- QWIP
-- InSb
-- InGaAs*


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> its not high technology


you claimed you have but you actually had to do it outside turkey and coating is only 1nm thick and had to be done in vacuum , if its not high technology , i don't knew what is it.
also you claimed your telescope have active optic and ours don't have it , which actually is not true and both had it , the difference is the subsystem to achieve that in ours is built and designed in Iran .
the difference is yours is infrared and ours is visible light . now it jhas nothing to do with the miroors or design , its just a chenge in detector. and both have different use , its not like one is better and the other is worse. and INO have another part which is being built .right now only two third of the project come online


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> the difference is yours is infrared and ours is visible light



Our is high tech , Modern infrared astronomy
and only a few in the world such as Turkiye's DAG Telescope and USA's James Webb Space Telescope

The infrared spectrum with its longer wavelength than visible light

Thanks to infrared technology , Areas such as galaxies, supernova, star and planet formation regions that contain dense gas and dust can be examined in much more detail.

All optical designs of the Telescope were made by engineers in Turkiye
and infrared and Adaptive Optics were designed and manufactured in Turkiye


Your is old technology ...


----------



## _Nabil_

More technology will come from those 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583467805621374981

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious




----------



## Hack-Hook

Oublious said:


> View attachment 888794


Its a video processor or a SOC, what is written under it looks more like SOC with all those component and why 65nm


----------



## Oublious

Hack-Hook said:


> Its a video processor or a SOC, what is written under it looks more like SOC with all those component and why 65nm




Yes, good for next GEN Flir systems. Longer range and going to ULTRA HD FLIR systems, how smaller more you can use Transistors for more calculation.


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


Electro-Optical Reconnaissance, Surveillance and Targeting System*

Aselsan R400D
*



*

Aselsan CATS





*Aselsan MEROPS (Multi-spectral Extended Range Optical Sight) System*

MWIR 3 to 5 micron pitch ( 1280x1024 pixels )
SWIR 1 to 1,7 micron pitch ( 1280x1024 pixels )


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oublious said:


> Yes, good for next GEN Flir systems. Longer range and going to ULTRA HD FLIR systems, how smaller more you can use Transistors for more calculation.


I say 40 and 28nm of tsmc are mature enough to be used for industrial use , specially those nodes were used in chips like Fermi that was working in 100+ degree Celsius temp .
if it were used those nodes you could probably expect more than 2 time performance over 64nm . and that help you a lot if you want to use it in next gen Systems


----------



## Oublious

Hack-Hook said:


> I say 40 and 28nm of tsmc are mature enough to be used for industrial use , specially those nodes were used in chips like Fermi that was working in 100+ degree Celsius temp .
> if it were used those nodes you could probably expect more than 2 time performance over 64nm . and that help you a lot if you want to use it in next gen Systems




Target is producing chip in own country, when americans demand from TSMC not to deliver smaller chips wher do you want to get it>? Look to china at the moment, they are screwed.65nm is old technology something 15 year ago, ther are enough companies who can sell that chip to you. When you go for smaller, sorry ther is not much companies. 

Turkey aim is to produce sillicon to wafere, and from that chips. Basic materials to end product, thats a huge investment so we are going to team up wiht Malaysian chip factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oublious said:


> Target is producing chip in own country, when americans demand from TSMC not to deliver smaller chips wher do you want to get it>? Look to china at the moment, they are screwed.65nm is old technology something 15 year ago, ther are enough companies who can sell that chip to you. When you go for smaller, sorry ther is not much companies.
> 
> Turkey aim is to produce sillicon to wafere, and from that chips. Basic materials to end product, thats a huge investment so we are going to team up wiht Malaysian chip factory.


a small correction , I believe china don't have problem up to 14nm but when it come to smaller nodes , their process simply is not mature enough to be economically viable


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE


Satellite subSystems were developed domestically*

Hyperspectral satellite camera
Sub-meter resolution electro-optical satellite camera
communication system
star trails
sun sensor
reaction wheel
Next generation flight computer


The high-resolution EO Satellite Camera which is developed by TUBITAK Space Optical Systems Research Laboratory (OPMER) was exported to Pakistan








*IMECE* *Earth Observation Satellite*

The IMECE Satellite, to be designed and manufactured entirely by Turkish technicians and engineers

Panchromatic images at a 90cm resolution by indigenous high-resolution EO Satellite Camera


----------



## Ajamal

aryobarzan said:


> Long before the European Renaissance, Middle east region and China were the centers of science and technology in the known world. Chinese, Persian,Turkish and Arab thinkers were generating new ideas every day. Europe was in dark ages. This thread will introduce some of the original work being carried in this region today.
> 
> *Iran tests home-grown quantum cryptography on longer distance*
> Monday, 25 January 2021 6:58 PM *[ Last Update: Monday, 25 January 2021 7:16 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran successfully tests its home-grown version of quantum cryptography on a distance of 1,650 meters.
> *Researchers at the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) have successfully tested a home-grown version of the quantum key distribution (QKD) technology on a relatively long distance of 1,650 meters.*
> The test carried out on Monday at Tehran’s Milad Tower saw researchers use photons to carry a message encrypted through quantum keys between parties stationed at the tower and the nearby AEOI premises.
> AEOI chief Ali Akbar Salehi and Iranian deputy president for scientific affair Sorena Sattari attended the ceremony to promote the home-grown QKD.
> Researchers had previously tested the technology on shorter distances of two meters and 300 meters.
> The tests began in 2018 when Iran announced it will become one of the few countries in the world to develop QKD.
> View attachment 710622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technology uses quantum physics rules to distribute cryptographic keys to remote parties in order to make their communication immune to cyberattacks.
> Experts believe QKD would grow in significance in the upcoming years amid increasing demand for more secure channels of communication.
> AEOI’s Salehi said his organization is planning to launch a fourth phase of QKD test on a 7-kilometer distance between the Milad Tower and Azadi Tower in Tehran in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Salehi said the AEOI hopes it could use the QKD for secure communication between the organization’s headquarters in Tehran and a major nuclear site in Fordow in central Iran.
> He said the secure channel, planned to come on line in the next one or two years, would be able to carry 90-100 bits per seconds of data through an optic fiber network.


Many many congratulations. Inspite of over 1.5 bn population, we Muslims have a little contribution in science and technology. Nice to see Muslim nations contributing in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE*


Turkish companies working on Semiconductors , Microbolometers , Waffers , Photovoltaic ,Perovskite Cell ,Quantum well infrared detectors

YİTAL 
GÜNAM 
ODTÜ MEMS 
ASELSAN 
PEROSOLAR



ASELSAN LWIR SAFIR-640 Vanadium oxide uncooled microbolometer and MWIR MCT cooled infrared detector











ODTU MEMS Micro Design and microelectronic applications




































GÜNAM Photovoltaic Line 

PERC (Passivated Emitter and Rear Cell) / PERT (Passivated Emitter Rear Totally Diffused) / PERL (Passivated Emitter with Rear Locally Diffused) ve IBC (Interdigitated Back Contact)
c-Si (Crystalline Silicon )







ODTU MESS Photolithography









Plasma Ashers










ASELSAN

SWIR (Short Wave Infrared / Short Wave Infrared) semiconductor detector based on InGaAs compound semiconductor material

MWIR (Middle Wavelength Infrared / Medium Wave Infrared) MCT (HgCdTe) cooled infrared detector







ASELSAN MWIR MCT Cooled Semiconductor Infrared Detector





MCT LWIR (Long Wavelength Infrared / Long Wave Infrared) cooled infrared semiconductor detector

UV Concentrator Tube





Ingot and wafer developed by Aselsan






PEROSOLAR

Perovskite Cell













Yarıiletkenler ve Ülkemizdeki Çalışmalar #1 (2021) | TeknoTower


Yarıiletkenler; normal koşullar altında yalıtkan olan ancak belirli koşullar altında iletkenlik özellikleri değişebilen (iletken olan) materyallerdir.




teknotower.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye became the 4th in the world by overtaking Italy in sheet metal processing machines*


Japan
Germany
USA
Turkiye
Italy


Participating in the 26th International Sheet Metal Processing Technology Fair (EuroBLECH 2022) in Hannover, Turkish machinery companies introduced the latest technologies they developed in the field of sheet metal processing within the scope of the “Digitalization and Industry 4.0” vision


155 companies from Turkiye, including Durmazlar, Laser Isse, MVD, DENER, ERMAKSAN, Baykal Makin and Akyapak, attended the fair

*In the future, half of the 10 brands in the machinery sector will be from Turkiye

























*

















































Türk mühendislerin geliştirdiği 'akıllı makineler' Almanya'da sergilendi


Hannover'de 26. Uluslararası Sac Levha İşleme Teknolojisi Fuarına (EuroBLECH 2022) katılan Türk makine şirketleri “Dijitalleşme ve Endüstri 4.0” vizyonu kapsamında sac işleme alanında geliştirdikleri son model teknolojilerini tanıttı. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's Ticket to 36000 km GEO orbit (Q-100 SLV) tested*​





A three stage Space Launch Vehicle all SOLID fuel with Thrust Vector Control (TVC) for all three stages was tested yesterday.
First of a "QAEM" family series to take Iran to Geo orbit at 36000 km (Q-100,Q-105,Q-110 and Q-120). Q-120 will be the GEO provider
The first-stage of Q-xx is the Raafe solid rocket motor.Raafe has a flex-nozzle motor which provides TVC. The Salman second stage is also TVC. Rocket orientation is done without fins or verniers as with previous Iranian rockets and uses thrusters for stabilization. This saves weight and cuts down on drag







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588957213070331904

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's Ticket to 36000 km GEO orbit (Q-100 SLV) tested*​
> View attachment 894056
> 
> 
> A three stage Space Launch Vehicle all SOLID fuel with Thrust Vector Control (TVC) for all three stages was tested yesterday.
> First of a "QAEM" family series to take Iran to Geo orbit at 36000 km (Q-100,Q-105,Q-110 and Q-120). Q-120 will be the GEO provider
> The first-stage of Q-xx is the Raafe solid rocket motor.Raafe has a flex-nozzle motor which provides TVC. The Salman second stage is also TVC. Rocket orientation is done without fins or verniers as with previous Iranian rockets and uses thrusters for stabilization. This saves weight and cuts down on drag
> 
> View attachment 894059
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588957213070331904


Payload ? Capability to GTO cost ?


----------



## aryobarzan

Kingdom come said:


> Payload ? Capability to GTO cost ?


Q-100 is capable of 80 kg to LEO (500km) but apparently the first stage thrust provided is much more than being used so and I am guessing Q-120 will have same 80 Kg payload to GEO .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> Q-100 is capable of 80 kg to LEO (500km) but apparently the first stage thrust provided is much more than being used so and I am guessing Q-120 will have same 80 Kg payload to GEO .


No actual stats released by iran 
It's still a solid stage rocket yeah?

@aryobarzan is thier any news on cryogenic development in Iran ?


----------



## aryobarzan

Kingdom come said:


> No actual stats released by iran
> It's still a solid stage rocket yeah?


ALL three stage are solids..the whole family of Q will be all solid...this makes Q series actual ICBMs since they can be launch from mobile platforms at a short notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingdom come

aryobarzan said:


> ALL three stage are solids..the whole family of Q will be all solid...this makes Q series actual ICBMs since they can be launch from mobile platforms at a short notice.


Solids are extremely inefficient 
I hope iran concentrates more on cryogenics to reduce the costs 
Or else it's never going to be commercial 
Iran has potential to be a launch site for many countries under sanctions 
I wish them the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's BAVAR-373 Block II AD System
unveiled/tested*​
*Only 3 years after introduction of Block I in 2019*
*Block II now at 300+ km range with upgraded missile "Sayad-4B"*
*successfully intercepted a very low RCS target moving at 700 km per hour at 4.7 km altitude and 304 km range*
*The only country to have developed such a fully indigenous long range AD system with two AESA Radars *
*Target drone fired @ 500 km distance*
*Target detection @ 432 km*
*Initial Target lock @402 km*
*Target fully locked @376 km*
*Direct target intercept @304 km*
*Target drone speed 700 km/hour*
*Interceptor missile (S-4B) max speed @1800 meter per second*
*Interceptor missile speed at impact:1000m/s*





Below is the photo of S-4B interceptors missile.
S-4B has TVC and a secondary active radar homing mode to counters evasive dive maneuvers, note: only russian S-400 longest range missile has this feature













SARH/TVM/SAGG remains the main guidance method due to its robustness. But ARH is an important advantage at such extreme ranges like the reported 305km, as earth curvature comes into play.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589222195124834305

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Kingdom come said:


> Solids are extremely inefficient
> I hope iran concentrates more on cryogenics to reduce the costs
> Or else it's never going to be commercial
> Iran has potential to be a launch site for many countries under sanctions
> I wish them the best


I don't call it extremally inefficient , the system is certainly have less power than lox but it has more power than umdh, its good for LEO and MEO but what make LOX better for heavier payload and GEO is that building a big launcher with it is a lot easier than building one with solid fuel as large solid fuel engines are really hard to build and very dangerous
an example of solid is pegasus or Japanes M-V that even used to launching Nozomi (a Mars Orbitter) or Hayabusa or Minotaur that used to send satellites to moon or Russia Start-1 which launched EROS-B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> are you sure russian system use two AESA radar and not one AESA and one PESA


You are correct..I will change the text..thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran unveils manportable Tube launched loitering munition "Meraj-5xx" series​







*Meraj-5xx has a range of 5 km,*
*Endurance of 5–15 minutes*
*Can carry warheads weighing 500, 700, and 1,000 g.*
*Designed for Special Forces*





Launchable from Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE





ALPAGU-II Tactical Kamikaze Drone*

Warhead : 1,3 kg
Range : 10 km
















*DELI Tactical Kamikaze Drone*

Warhead : 3,1 kg
Range : 85 km

GNNS Anti-Jam System
Autonomous and manuel operation capability









*ALPAGUT Loitering Munition*

It will be a game changer on the battlefield with its artificial intelligence algorithms and superior sensor technologies.

Lenght : 2.3 m
Weight : 45 kg
Warhead : 11 kg
Range : 60+ km
Guidance : TV , IIR , GPS , INS

Platforms :Land , Air , Naval

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Iran unveils manportable Tube launched loitering munition "Meraj-5xx" series​
> View attachment 898658
> 
> 
> 
> *Meraj-5xx has a range of 5 km,*
> *Endurance of 5–15 minutes*
> *Can carry warheads weighing 500, 700, and 1,000 g.*
> *Designed for Special Forces*
> 
> View attachment 898661
> 
> Launchable from Helicopter
> View attachment 898663
> 
> View attachment 898664





MMM-E said:


> *TURKIYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALPAGU-II Tactical Kamikaze Drone*
> 
> Warhead : 1,3 kg
> Range : 10 km
> 
> View attachment 898738
> 
> View attachment 898744
> 
> View attachment 898743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DELI Tactical Kamikaze Drone*
> 
> Warhead : 3,1 kg
> Range : 85 km
> 
> GNNS Anti-Jam System
> Autonomous and manuel operation capability
> 
> View attachment 898727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALPAGUT Loitering Munition*
> 
> It will be a game changer on the battlefield with its artificial intelligence algorithms and superior sensor technologies.
> 
> Lenght : 2.3 m
> Weight : 45 kg
> Warhead : 11 kg
> Range : 60+ km
> Guidance : TV , IIR , GPS , INS
> 
> Platforms :Land , Air , Naval
> View attachment 898731
> 
> View attachment 898732
> 
> View attachment 898733



 to

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKIYE




KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*

First flight : In the first quarter of 2023
Mass production : 2025

Lenght : 14.7 m
Wingspan : 10 m
Height : 3.3 m

Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 - 45.000 ft
Cruise speed : mach 0,6 - 0,9 ... ( supersonic variant mach 1,4 )
MTOW: 6000 kg
Payload : 1.500 kg

Engine : 1x AI-25TLT or 1x AI--322F turbofan ... ( 2x AI-322F )

-- AESA Radar , EOTS , sensor fusion
-- Stealth design
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence

-- SATCOM + 3 redundant LOS
-- Independent navigation
-- Operational capability from TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> *TURKIYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*
> 
> First flight : In the first quarter of 2023
> Mass production : 2025
> 
> Lenght : 14.7 m
> Wingspan : 10 m
> Height : 3.3 m
> 
> Endurance : 5 Hours
> Combat radius : 500 nm
> Service ceiling : 35,000 - 45.000 ft
> Cruise speed : mach 0,6 - 0,9 ... ( supersonic variant mach 1,4 )
> MTOW: 6000 kg
> Payload : 1.500 kg
> 
> Engine : 1x AI-25TLT or 1x AI--322F turbofan ... ( 2x AI-322F )
> 
> -- AESA Radar , EOTS , sensor fusion
> -- Stealth design
> -- Internal weapon stations
> -- Stealth flight capability
> -- The ability to hide from Radars
> -- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
> -- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
> 
> -- SATCOM + 3 redundant LOS
> -- Independent navigation
> -- Operational capability from TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 898974


I heard 3-4 day ago some Geran-2 hit the factory that was supposed to build the engine for it , there was big explosion . wonder if you guys can source European or Chinese engine for it?


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> I heard 3-4 day ago some Geran-2 hit the factory that was supposed to build the engine for it , there was big explosion . wonder if you guys can source European or Chinese engine for it?




Turkish TF6000 Turbofan Engine under development for KIZILELMA


----------



## Hack-Hook

MMM-E said:


> Turkish TF6000 Turbofan Engine under development for KIZILELMA
> View attachment 899520


as you say under development . the problem is you always face problem during that phase that delay project for some times , for example look at China WS-10 , or the problems and delays F-35 faced during development phases


----------



## MMM-E

Hack-Hook said:


> as you say under development . the problem is you always face problem during that phase that delay project for some times , for example look at China WS-10 , or the problems and delays F-35 faced during development phases



No problem
Turkiye has its own agenda to finish all major military projects ... sooner or later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*




With consideration of a future where air combat will be dominated by unmanned technology,
and KIZILELMA is an unmanned stealth Fighter Jet

KIZILELMA will be a force to be reckoned with, specifically given its aggressive maneuvering capability and stealthiness against Radars


*Origin : Turkiye
First flight : 14.12.2022
Mass production : 2023*

Lenght : 14.7 m
Wingspan : 10 m
Height : 3.3 m

*Basic Flight Performance Criteria*

500 Nm Combat Radius
35.000 Feet Operational Altitude
5 Hours Endurance
6 Tons Maximum Take-Off Weight
0.6 - 1,35 Mach Cruise Speed
1.5 Tons Payload Capacity
*Advanced Features*

Fully Autonomous Take Off and Landing
Low RCS
Internal weapon bay for stealth flight capability
High Maneuverability
Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
LOS and BLOS ( SATCOM )
Take Off and Landing Capability from Short-Runway Aircraft Carriers
High Situational Awareness with AESA Radar , EOTS
SATCOM + 3 redundant LOS
Independent navigation
















*AESA RADAR - EOTS*

Aselsan MURAD GaN based AESA Radar with 1.000 T/R modules





EOTS






*STEALTH CAPABILITY*


in BVR combat , stealth KIZILELMA will advantage against Rafale , F-15 , F-16. Fighter Jets because of 4th gen Fighter Jets with bigger RCS ( 1m2 to 5m2 even 15m2 )


*The RCS value for KIZILELMA could be less than 0.1m2*

-- KIZILELMA has a monocoque composite body. It means the body is a single piece without any rough surfaces. This improves stealth capability incredibly

-- The RAM paint reduce the RCS value of the KIZILELMA

-- KIZILELMA will carry air missiles in the internal weapon stations for stealth flight capability


*if KIZILELMA with RCS of 0.1 m2*

F-16V with AN-APG-83 AESA Radar can detect KIZILELMA from 60-65 km away
RAFALE with RBE2 AESA Radar can detect KIZILELMA from 60-70 km away

on the other hand KIZILELMA with MURAD AESA Radar can detect F-16V and RAFALE from 120+ km away

*first-look, first-shot, first-kill capability*
That means KIZILELMA can see an enemy plane first, fire a missile and destroy the target without the other pilot ever knowing about it







*ENGINE*

Indigenous TF-6000 and TF-10.000 Turbofan Engine under development to power KIZILELMA






*WEAPONS*

Strategic offensives
Missile offensives
Close air support (CAS)
Suppression of enemy air defenses (SEAD)
Destruction of enemy air defenses (DEAD)

CAKIR and SOM Cruise Missiles ( 150-280 km ) land attack and anti-ship capabilities










*Air to Air Missiles*
25 km BOZDOGAN
100+ km GOKDOGAN
RAMJET powered long range GOKHAN air to air missile which is similar to METEOR

100+ km GOKDOGAN air to air missile ... ( speed of mach 4 .. two way datalink )






*KIZILELMA could revolutionize the battlefield with its key landing and take-off capabilities on Ships with short runways as like TCG ANADOLU



*


----------

